# Konjiki no Gash Bell, The 100 Demon War Main RP Thread



## Franky (Jul 2, 2010)

_This is the Roleplay Thread
The Sign-up/OOC Thread can be found here!_

_The Story_
_Every 1,000 years 100 Demon children are sent to the Human World along with their mystical spell book to battle for the title of Demon King... Together with their destined human partner, demons will unlock the many powers hidden in their books and the mysterious spells hidden within as their bonds grow stronger and they fight to become the Demon King!_

_Roleplay Thread Rules_
_No Spamming:_ This thread is only for the RP, go to the OOC thread if you wanna talk OOC.

_No Flaming:_ Of course, no OOC flaming here. You can IC flame another character, however, but not another Site Member.

_No Godmodding:_ I'll do my best to catch any of, but if you have any complaints, just PM me. Any Godmod posts will be ignored until editted.

_Play Fair:_ Since this is a race to 100 Wins in Battle, be fair and admit it when you've lost.

_No Signatures:_ Please make an effort to make this place look better and lessen the loading by hiding your signature.

_And, of course, all of the Basic NF Rules_

_Now... Who will be Demon King? That will be decided by your power, bonds, and cunning! You will make your own destiny!_

Have Fun Roleplaying~!​


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2010)

*New York City, with Crow & Jessica*

Crow stood atop the high towers of New York City, watching the many cars drive by and the lights mix in a flurry of color and sound. "Yo, Jessy, what'd you call this place again? The _Big Apple_ or something?" Crow asked, the feathers of his dresswear fluttering in the winds that flowed all around him.

Emerging behind him, joining him where he stood, hands on the railing, was a woman dressed in her Martial Arts uniform, a blackbelt tied firmly around her waist and a white headband tied under her long, black hair. "Yes, that's what they call this place... New York City, the _Big Apple_," Jessica replied with a sigh, "you know, Crow, I still find this whole 'Battle to Become King' thing just a tad hard to swallow, even after those impressive moves you showed me in the dojo..."

Crow looked at her, a tad annoyed. He knew that she wouldn't truly believe him until after their first fight, that was a given. But, this irritated Crow just a bit. Being the prideful type, he wanted to become king no matter what, and he would need a strong and fearless partner to do so. "What did the humans call it? Break her in? Something like that..." he thought to himself. He crossed his arms and began to chuckle a little, leading into a full-on, prideful laugh. "Come now, Jessica, if I am to become Demon King, I need you to do your best as my partner!" he said, raising a clenched fist in the air and extending his index finger, "Because I'm the one who's gonna be the strongest Demon of all, the Demon King, no matter what! You and I will rise to the top, Jessica Hart!!" And with that, he let another prideful laugh.

"Shhhh!! Someone may hear us!" Jessy said, trying not to laugh, "Remember, we aren't supposed to be up here!" "You didn't have to follow me, you know... I would've been perfectly fine on my own!" replied Crow, placing his hands on his hips and giving her a smug look. With that, Jessica blushed a little at her own folley. "SH-SHUT-UP!!" Jessica shouted, "I only came up here because according to your story, you're still just a Demon Child!"

That made Crow just a little angry, a temple pulsing momentarily on his forehead. "Quiet... you... you-" and Crow was cut off. "HEY WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING UP HERE? THIS ROOF IS OFF LIMITS!!!" shouted a guard, bursting open the door, already calling the police on his phone. Crow just laughed while Jessica freaked. "Relax Jessy, we'll just leave the way we came!" Crow stated, grabbing her arm tightly. "Oh god, please nooOOOOO~!!!!"

Jessy started to scream mid-sentence as Crow jumped off the New York Times Building, a total of 52 stories and 1,046ft high. Crow laughed as he looked back and saw the guard now phoning the Morgue, expecting their death. "Hold on tight, Jessica!" Crow shouted, reaching for a flagpole. "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I'M-!" Jessica tried to scream, once again cut off by the recoil force as Crow grabbed onto a flagpole and swung himself and Jessica onto a neighboring building, sticking their landing superbly.

"Is the book ok?" Crow asked right away. Jessica held the book up, her head still down, shaken badly. "You drag me off the New York Times Building, dropping 52 stories, and all you care about is your stupid book?!" Jessica said, starting to shout, "YOU COULD'VE FUCKING KILLED ME!!!" Crow just looked at her blankly and then gave her a huge smile. "I knew you be safe! I was holding onto you, so there was no way you were going to fall!" and so Jessy punched him on the head.

"Owowowow.... That hurt!" Crow complained, "Geez..." "Look who's talking! Hmph!" Jessica started back, crossing her arms tightly and turning. "Ok... I'm sorry Jessy..." Crow said as he hugged her from behind. "Fine... I guess what's done is done..." Jessy said, relaxing with a sigh.

"Good!" Crow stated, putting his hands on his hips once more and looking out to the streets, "Now, first order of bussiness: find our first Demon Opponent!" "Let's do it!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 3, 2010)

Koharu groaned a little bit, here she was, slaving over the stove at midnight, in her pajamas which consisted of nothing except a white T-Shirt and black shorts. Koharu sighed a little, wondering how she got herself into this mess in the first place. A couple of weeks back, she met this boy by the name of Daikui, unfortunately for her she soon found out the person wasn't a man, but rather a demon sent to the human world through the demon world. More unfortunately for her, she would soon come to find out that the name Daikui meant ?big eater? and the name stuck with the demon in a literal sense.

?Damn that bastard, I told him I'd be the one calling the shots, but apparently it's ended up the other way around.? Koharu groaned in disgust, for the third time this week she had been woken up to cook Daikui a meal because he couldn't learn how to cook for the life of him.

Koharu pulled the pot off the stove, and the consistency inside the pot was none other than Ramen. Using a rather large spoon, Koharu started to scoop the Ramen out into a huge bowl, which she had bought incase this kind of situation arrived.

?I swear, if this doesn't keep that boy full, nothing will.? Koharu sighed a little bit, ?Although, I guess I shouldn't be too angry with him, after all I agreed to this.?

Koharu smiled a little bit, remembering exactly why Daikui was now living in her apartment, and she was paying rent for two people instead of. The brat had told her of a competition he was competing in, something about defeating 100 demons to become a demon king. Koharu's sense of competition and honor called her to duty, and she agreed to help the demon. Finishing the last scoop of Ramen into the bowl, filling it up to the top, she placed a few chop sticks on it.

Carrying the bowl out of the kitchen, Koharu moved throughout the living room quietly, although she didn't really need to, she made it a habit because she learned quite quickly how grouchy the other people living in the hotel could be. Eventually, Koharu arrived at the door, and she opened it up to see Daikui sitting on her bed, waiting for her patiently as she instructed. Koharu looked around, attempting to make sure that the brat hadn't screwed up anything in her room.

After looking around and seeing no collateral damage, Koharu was satisfied, and sat the bowl down in front of Daikui, ?Here ya go brat, a nice big heaping bowl of Ramen for you.?

Koharu sighed, having seen the look of satisfaction on Daikui's face, and walked over to the desk in her room, sitting down in the chair. She looked down at the book in front of her, a spellbook as Daikui had called it, without a human counterpart he had no way to use his spells, hence he was glad to have found her when he did.

?Geesh, feels like forever before this will finally be over.? Koharu sighed, and then heard a loud splash sound, looking over to her bed, she saw Daikui had spilled about a quarter of the portion of Ramen on the bed in his eating frenzy, ?WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING?!? Koharu yelled at the top of her lungs, not caring about the fact that someone probably heard her scream.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> \
> 
> ?Geesh, feels like forever before this will finally be over.? Koharu sighed, and then heard a loud splash sound, looking over to her bed, she saw Daikui had spilled about a quarter of the portion of Ramen on the bed in his eating frenzy, ?WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING?!? Koharu yelled at the top of her lungs, not caring about the fact that someone probably heard her scream.



Daiku blinked. "The bowl was too big! it's not my fault!" He continued to feast on what was in the bowel, downing it with great speed and then he began to suck up whatever was on the bed sheets. "WILL YOU STOP THAT!? THAT'S DISGUSTING!" Daiku looked at her, eyes tearing up. "But..but... I'm so hungry..." He pouted. "You've done nothing but eat all day! How can you still be hungry?" He took a proud stance. "I am a growing boy, I need to consume much nutrients in order to grow into a strong healthy and capable king." He then looked around. "Got anything else?" He blinked.


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Jack Black*

"Dealer wins" said jack in an emotionless voice. The large fat man with white hair  fell off his seat with a *THUD*. "WhAt Is ThIs!?!?!? I had 21, theres no possible way!" jack quickly interjected "But, Mr.Chaplin, I have black jack" said jack and a he cracked a smirk on the right side of his lip. "B-B-B-But this was all my money, ALL MY SAVINGS! Sir, please understand, this is all I have! Im the only person at this table besides you, so please!" begged the white haired man.

Jack Black sat down in his seat and leaned the gilded teak chair backward, he then proceeded to put hit feet up on the black jack table and cross them on top of each other. "I could, thats true..." said jack in a slightly sarcastic tone, "But here the thing." Jack then flick forward both of his hands, and out came a jack of spades and an ace of spades. "Wha-------! You cheated!" Said the fat white haired man in a dignified tone. The man stood up to his full height and smiled "You're mine now, ill get all my money back and then some!"  Jack smiled as well "Why dont you try, the manager is right over there." said jack as he pointed to a man with his ace of spades. 

The fat white haired man was a bit shaken but walked over there none the less and tattled on jack. The manager snapped his fingers and two large buff men restrained the fat man, they carried him over to jack's black jack table. "WHAT IS THIS! WHY WEREN'T YOU CAUGHT!" screamed the white haired fat man. Jack got up out of his seat and walked up next to the fat mans ear, "Cause Im Jack Black The Blackjack dealer." Whispered jack into the fat mans ear. The man was gaged on the spot and taken into a limo for extermination, as is the fate of people who expose jack.

------------------------------------------------------

_At the apartment_

Jack walked in through the door to see a giant red sword laid diagonally across the floor, and  a white haired teenager looking demon laying on the couch. "Gerit I told you to hide the sword somewhere and not put it in my apartment." said james in an uncaring voice. Gerit quickly responded, "This place isnt like the demon world, theres nowhere good to hide things..." said Gerit in a slightly depressed voice, hes was obviously missing the demon world. 

Jack put down his things and sat down in a chair next to the couch. "I got us tickets to london, we're getting out of this dump. I like the mafia bis. and all', its just that now we have something better to do..." said jack to Gerit. Gerit sat up, "And what would that be?" said the demon with an intrigued voice. Jack smiled a genuine whole hearted smile, "I'm going to make you king!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 3, 2010)

“UGH! I SWEAR! YOU ARE SUCH A..” Koharu's rantings were cut short as she looked at the demon, noticing he was tearing up again, “Okay, okay, calm down, let's just take a deep breath here Koharu.” Koharu sucked in her breath as much as she could, and then let it go. She rolled her shoulders lightly, allowing herself to calm down. She sighed a little bit, and then took another look at Daikui, seeing that the demon was still slightly teared up.

“I know I'm gonna end up regretting this.” Koharu sighed to herself again, and then walked over to each of the cabinets in her room, and opened them up one by one. Inside of them were bags of rice cakes, and other snacks that she and her dead had bought. In addition, open bags of snacks were littered about the room.

“Ugh! This place is such a mess, but I really don't feel like cleaning it up just yet, wait a minute.” Koharu grinned a little, “Daikui! Get over here, now!” The demon hopped up immediately by her side.

“You have some more to eat?!” Daikui asked, almost cheering.

“Yeah, the things in these cabinets, as well as the open bags littered around my room are teeming with food in them.” Koharu smirked a little bit as she looked at the demon, “Since you seem to be the equivalent of a human vacuum cleaner, you can suck em all up for me.”

Koharu didn't need to say anything else, as the demon set apart ripping open bags, and scarfing down whatever food he could.

“That should keep him satisfied for about five minutes at least,” Koharu looked down at the backpack by the her spellbook, “Long enough for me to finish packing up provisions so we can head out in search of demons soon.”


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

*London, inside Big Ben, with "Clockwork" Orin and James Bolster*

Orin furiously scribbled in his journal, recording everything he viewed from his perch on the short hand of Big Ben, in London. He sighed slightly, stuffed his supplies into his jacket, and swung into the clock's insides, where his Human Partner, James Bolster was waiting for him, doing his job of maintaining the clock itself. He carried a dark slate blue book in his shoulder bag, along with many tools made for tinkering. "James, how long must we stay in London? I need those records; and to get them, I need to become Demon King," Orin said, completely in monotone. Although he was speaking without much emotion at all, James could still feel that annoying hint of complaint.

"Ahhh... Stop annoying me with that... you know I gotta finish up work today..." James explained for the 100th time, "Then, just as promised, we'll get a plane and we'll head somewhere in the morning... geez... With that Orin relaxed a little and began drawing picture in his sketch book. James, being the curious person he was, looked over his shoulder.

When Orin was finished, he handed James a so-so drawing of Big Ben, with a shoddy background of gears. "Here. Now we can go, because you will always have Big Ben with you," Orin explained, honestly believing in his logic. But, this was not without success, as this gesture touched James, and with a smile, he packed up his tool and put his hand on Orin's shoulder, being about level with him. "Ok. I think I'm all done here," James said, an obvious lie, "Let's go get tickets online at home, and we'll be off tommorow morning!"

On the way outside, Orin looked puzzled, so James asked him what was wrong. "James... What's an... _Online_?" With that, James let out a loud laugh, nearly crying, as he and Orin borded the bus that would take them to James' apartment. "It's a network where you can interact with the world and do many things, right from your home, Orin," James said, trying to explain the world-wide web.

The bus came to a halt, and the driver called out their stop, so James nodded towards the door, leading Orin off of the bus and into his small apartment. James quickly, forced by Orin, got onto his laptop and ordered tickets while Orin watched on with amazement. "So this is... _Online..._"

James and Orin later did all the things a normal human would do after a long day of work; eating, talking, watching some TV, and packing for tommorow's trip. Later Orin ventured into the bedroom James had given to him and decorated with clocks and shelves. James had even given him his own bed and desk, unknowing that Orin was mostly robotic at the time, and therefore didn't need much sleep. So, Orin stayed up late into the night, recording whatever he could remember about that day before going to bed for a decent 4 or so hours.

The pair awoke the next day and took to the Airport straight away, saying goodbye to London one last time. Now, last night Orin had used his ability to faintly tell where in the world the biggest concentration of Demons resided, and that happened to be Tokyo, Japan. The two headed to the Airport, got to their gate, and looked to eachother.

"You know, you may not show many emotions, but, you're a good person, Orin," began James Bolster, "so you know what? On my pride, I'll make you the Demon King no matter what!" A rare smile found its way to Orin's face in that moment. "Thank you, James, I'm glad to have you as my partner!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

Syn was sitting on his throne like structure in the hideout he just took over. He looked out the window and gazed at the darkness that blanketed the city. *Berith* he called out. Berith then faded out from the shadows *You summoned me?* Berith's scythe dripped with blood as he made his appearance.

*I think it's time we got things under way. This city is beginning to bore me. It's time we start the real battle* Syn had been defeating and assimilating all of the street gangs and criminals under his control for quite sometime now. This recent massacre was the biggest and toughest group of them all. With them under his control, he now ruled most of the city. Though ruling the city wasn't enough. He wanted to raise an army, and take over everything. His reasons and motivations are unknown, but none questioned him about it. They simply bowed their heads and followed him.

*As you wish* Berith faded back into the shadows as Syn stood from his throne, his cape flowing in the wind. *Now the real fun begins* He stepped down through the piles of bodies that surrounded him and walked out into the streets and quickly faded into the crowed.
__________________________________

Hey Ivan! Where do you want this fire wood!? Raikou and Ivan had been out in the woods training for quite some time. They recently just returned from their training and decided it was time to take a break. 

Take it inside and set it by the fire place, and be sure to get the pot going. We'll be cooking dinner soon He took the axe he was holding and raised it into the air as he continued to chop more wood. They'd need it for the winter that was quickly coming.

After putting the wood away and getting the water boiling, Raikou stood in the door way leaning against the frame. Hey Ivan, are we ever gonna get involved in the battle to decide king? I know you're a peaceful man and all, but if we don't start gaining spells, we'll be beaten in no time

When that time comes for us to fight, then we will be ready

What do you mean we'll be ready? We only have one spell!!! How can you expect us to win with only one spell!!? I may be the strongest.... he continued complaining about Ivan's lax attitude for quite sometime, while continuously  flinging small objects at him

Then I have a proposition for you Raikou managed to stop throwing things long enough to hear Ivan's proposal If you manage to break free from my hold, then when winter comes, we can start traveling to battle for the title of king

You serious!? he grinned and punched his fist into his palm Then lets get this over with After many days of trying, and many failed attempts, Raikou was finally able to break Ivan's special hold.
__________________________________

Sitting in class, Lero blankly stared out side, completely oblivious to the lecture that was going on. Then without warning he was popped on the head with a rolled up note pad "Is my lecture to boring for you Mr. Heartnet? Shall I have you teach the class? Maybe then you'll actually pay attention!" the rest of the class laughed slightly *I apologize. Please continue, Ms. Minase* "Don't think I'll let you off the hook so easily. I expect to see you here after school for our study session. For someone who used to get straight A's, your grades are severely starting to slip." she then turned away and continued to teach the class.

After school Lero decided not t go to his "study session." As he was walking out the front gates, he was tapped on the shoulder. *Aren't you supposed to be with Ms. Minase and her study group right now?* she had a nice smile and a small laugh to go along with her question

*I never agreed o go to her study group. Besides, I'd be too bored to pay attention to anything, especially since I already know the material*

*Well if you already know it, then why do you keep getting such low marks?*

*Tests bore me*

.......... she puffed her face and frowned *If that's not the stupidest thing I've heard. You should always be giving it your best in everything you do.* (She had turned in to chibi form and started hitting on his back while he walked down the street ) *Really, if you don't start doing better, then the teachers are going to hold you back and you'll have to repeat a year.* (regular self)

*Fine. I'll do better. Just stop complaining.*

*I'll stop complaining when I see you're doing better* she smiled as she grabbed his arm. Once they were far enough away from the school and there were no more students around, she released his arm and dropped the high school student act. *I don't see how you can do it* she sighed, slumping over from exhaustion *School is so exhausting*

*It's because you wanted to join every single club the school had*

*Well it's not like I wanted to. They wouldn't leave me alone till I did. Both the guys and girls here are just as persistent as Raikou* she rubbed her temples, irritated.

*Raikou?*

*My...........boyfriend*

*.............* There was an awkward silence the rest off the way home


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

*Streets of New York City*

"Well? Do you see anybody, Crow?" Jessica asked as Crow looked into the crowds from atop another building. "Not yet... remember, my Demon Sensing powers aren't all that great... But... I do know there is one somewhere in this city..."

Crow searched back and forth, looking for anything that would catch his attention. Then, out of the corner of his eye, he noticed a man walking out of a warehouse kind of place. The man looked pretty suspicious, and he was holding a book of some kind, but Crow couldn't tell if it was a Spellbook or not. "There!" Crow exclaimed, pointing the man out, "He's our best bet! C'mon, let's go!"

With that, Crow and Jessica flowed into the mass of people and ran towards the man they had seen. They pushed and shoves as he began to walk away. Then Crow, without any kind of thought or manners, ran up behind the man and tapped him on the shoulder. "Hey, you, I'm Crow Allunaut, and you wouldn't happen to know where your Demon would be, would you? Cause I wanna battle!" Crow stated eagerly, pointing at the book in the man's arm, "Come to the top of that building behind us with your Demon! We'll be waiting!"

Crow nodded, thinking of his request as satisfactory, and, without even getting a response, Crow grabbed Jessica and tossed her onto his back. He began to climb the smaller, about 5 story building and was at the top in no time, waiting for the man and his Demon.

"Are you sure this is a good idea... I mean, we only have one spell..." Jessica said, thinking about their current situation. "Of course it is! They should only have one spell, too! And I can bet that I'm stronger than this guy is!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

The man Crow had talked to was actually just an ordinary man who had no idea what Crow was talking about, and before he could reply, Crow had left. Thinking it to just be some sort of hallucination, the man walked off. However, Crow's actions did gain him the attention of the person he was looking for and thought he had found. At the back of the building that Crow and Jessica were on, in the darkness Syn landed on the roof, seemingly coming out of nowhere. *I take it you're the ones that have been following me?* He stepped out from the shadows *I'm not too fond of stalkers* he looked at Jessica and noticed that she was carrying a book as well *So it's a fight you want...* his book began glowing immensely strong, illuminating the entire rooftop with its light *Then a fight you shall have...* Berith then appeared from the shadows. He didn't have his scythe out. It would be best not to reveal their secrets so recklessly, and they figured the use of weapons or spells would not be needed to deal with the opponents in front of them, at least for now.


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Jack Black*

*Ring-Ring-Ring* jack alarm resonated to a tone familiar to jacks brain, it was a tone that makes him wake up. Jack sat up at once and slapped his hand down on the alarm as hard as possible; instead of just going off its wirved down as if dieing. _It probably broken but its my last day here, so whatever_ thought jack as he walked out of his room and down the hall.

He looked at Gerits door and knocked hard on it "Gerit, wake up! I dont really know how demon stuff works, but its 3AM and we need to catch our plane!" said jack with a loud voice at Gerit's door. No answer. Gezz, _even though hes a tough guy, he acts like quite the teen ager_ thought jack to himself. He took a key out of his pocket and put it into the key hole to open the door. When he opened the door, he saw no one, Gerit was gone.

Jack quickly noticed the open window and rushed strait to and looked out side, "Ger-IT! Where are you!?! We have to leave, like now!" said jack in an annoyed tone. Suddenly Gerit came swooping down from the roof, jack jumped back. Gerit flew into the room gracefully, he didn't even make a sound as he landed on the hardwood floor. "Gerit, where were you? Dont you sleep?" 
"Actually, no, I dont. Sleeping is for the weak." Gerit smiled "So I trained myself to forget want of sleep." Jack smiled back and made a facepalm, "I guess anything is possible for demons." jack chuckled as he ended. "And where I was?" said Gerit with his thinking face on, "I was working out."
"All night?" replied jack. "Of course! Im going to be demon king one day, afterall."



-------

_Airport_

Jack and Getit walked into the air port; Jack with his luggage, and Gerit with a giant box containing his sword. They passed through the ticket place and got some food, but then it was time for the security check. "Gerit, wait right here, I gotta do something" said jack while walking behind the security desk. He was stopped by a guard, but only for a second. Jack quickly whipped out his I.D., "Sorry Mr.Black, I didnt know it was you!" said the guard spasmodically, "Its fine, just make sure my stuff gets through." replied jack nonchalantly.

Jack and Garit then began to walk through the security. The items, luggage, jackets, ect. were put in box and put through the sensor. Giant hot spots appeared on the security screen, but the guards ignored them. After that jack and gerit quickly walked through the security check-point without any other security check what-so-ever.

 Jack looked at his watch, it was 5 minutes till the plane left. "CRAP!" Yelled jack "Gerit we need to run all the way through the gate to get to it!" ended jack. Gerit put his hand on Jack's shoulder, "Dont worry about it, I got a plan." said Gerit with a smirk.

_2 minutes later _

Gerit was carrying jack and all their luggage on his back as he dashed through the airport terminal, it was quite the strange site to onlookers. So with two minutes to spare they were able to get on the plane. 

"Thank you soooooooo much Gerit, you have no idea how much of a life saver you are, literally!" said jack as he took a large sigh of relief while remembering when gerit first saved him on the street. "No problem." said gerit in a cool manner. "By the way, whats the deal with that plastic card you had back at that one spot with all the people in uniforms?" wondered gerit. "dont you remember Gerit, Im MAFIA." Jack laughed, "Which pretty much means I have diplomatic immunity; and since you are my closest partner, hammer you can too!"


_London airport_

Gerit and jack walked slowly through the terminal looking for a place to eat.


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The man Crow had talked to was actually just an ordinary man who had no idea what Crow was talking about, and before he could reply, Crow had left. Thinking it to just be some sort of hallucination, the man walked off. However, Crow's actions did gain him the attention of the person he was looking for and thought he had found. At the back of the building that Crow and Jessica were on, in the darkness Syn landed on the roof, seemingly coming out of nowhere. *I take it you're the ones that have been following me?* He stepped out from the shadows *I'm not too fond of stalkers* he looked at Jessica and noticed that she was carrying a book as well *So it's a fight you want...* his book began glowing immensely strong, illuminating the entire rooftop with its light *Then a fight you shall have...* Berith then appeared from the shadows. He didn't have his scythe out. It would be best not to reveal their secrets so recklessly, and they figured the use of weapons or spells would not be needed to deal with the opponents in front of them, at least for now.


"You making fun of us or something? no spells or nothin'?" Crow spat on the ground, quite annoyed, "But... I gotta say, standing up to me with that kinda attitude... you've got guts, my friend... Too bad I'm gonna hafta pound'em!"

Crow and Jessica ran at their unnamed foes, ready for anything and to do anything to win. Crow jumped over the Human and went for a kick to the back of his head while Jessica went for a sequence of Martial Arts techniques that should floor the demon kid right away. Why did they attack them in that way? It was to confuse them, because most people would think that the human would attack the human, as it would be safer, and the demon would attack the demon to even things out. But Jessica and Crow weren't afraid, their only goal was to win!



Candy said:


> *Jack Black*
> 
> *Ring-Ring-Ring* jack alarm resonated to a tone familiar to jacks brain, it was a tone that makes him wake up. Jack sat up at once and slapped his hand down on the alarm as hard as possible; instead of just going off its wirved down as if dieing. _It probably broken but its my last day here, so whatever_ thought jack as he walked out of his room and down the hall.
> 
> ...


Orin and James walked into the food court area, searching for breakfast. They hadn't eaten since dinner, they had just realized, as they had skipped breakfast to make it to the Airport in time. As they sat down at a McDonalds in the Airport, Orin noticed a man carrying a huge box and another man. The two didn't seem to be from around here, as they seemed slightly lost.

Then it hit Orin. He began tugging on James sleeve, with a little more excitement then usual. "What is it, Orin? See someone interesting?" asked James with a mouth full of Sausage McGriddles. "Yes, that man is one of my few friends from the Demon World! "Dragon Slayer" Gerit! And that must be his Human Partner!" Orin seemed more than happy to see him again, as he instantly stood and dragged James, who reached and barely missed the To-Go bag sitting on the table. Then, a shady man swiped it up and ran, munching on what was meant for James.

"Gerit! It's me, Orin! And this is my Human Partner, James Bolster! James, introduce yourself!" Orin cried, finally showing a little emotion. But, although he had been called, all James did was cry and watch as the shady man stumbled away, fumbling in HIS food, and eating HIS Sausage McGriddles...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

Franky said:


> "You making fun of us or something? no spells or nothin'?" Crow spat on the ground, quite annoyed, "But... I gotta say, standing up to me with that kinda attitude... you've got guts, my friend... Too bad I'm gonna hafta pound'em!"
> 
> Crow and Jessica ran at their unnamed foes, ready for anything and to do anything to win. Crow jumped over the Human and went for a kick to the back of his head while Jessica went for a sequence of Martial Arts techniques that should floor the demon kid right away. Why did they attack them in that way? It was to confuse them, because most people would think that the human would attack the human, as it would be safer, and the demon would attack the demon to even things out. But Jessica and Crow weren't afraid, their only goal was to win!



Berith quickly positioned himself and grabbed Crow's foot, stopping his kick in mid-attack, while Syn dodged and blocked all of Jessica's attacks. Syn then ducked as Bertih threw Crow into Jessica, sending them back to the other side of the building. *Hmpf.....* he merely scoffed at them due to the boisterous words Crow spouted earlier. Now it was their turn to attack. Berith then took flight and headed for Jessica with amazingly fast speed. He reared back and delivered a strong punch.


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Berith quickly positioned himself and grabbed Crow's foot, stopping his kick in mid-attack, while Syn dodged and blocked all of Jessica's attacks. Syn then ducked as Bertih threw Crow into Jessica, sending them back to the other side of the building. *Hmpf.....* he merely scoffed at them due to the boisterous words Crow spouted earlier. Now it was their turn to attack. Berith then took flight and headed for Jessica with amazingly fast speed. He reared back and delivered a strong punch.



Jessica smirked slightly as the Demon Child came flying at her. As his fist flew at her, she parried it by knocking it sideways with one hand and then instantly going into a frenzy and quickly grabbing his legs, throwing him to the ground and pinning him down. "Crow! Do it! Amuruk!" Jessica shouted, the demon book hidden under her clothes beginning to shine brightly.

Crow's arms bulged slightly just before he came down at the kid, who seemingly couldn't escape due to Jessica's strong grip on his legs. "Here we go!" Crow shouted, bringing down his fist toward's the Demon's torso.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

Syn's book began to glow again, but he didn't open it or call out a spell. Berith's muscles simply tightened as he used all of his strength to quickly flip/pull Jessica on top of him and use her as a shield. This action quickly forced Crow to deviate his attack away from Jessica and Berith as it was already too late to cancel. Consequently, Crow still managed to slightly graze Jessica with his attack, but only minor damage was done. Using this distraction to get his legs free, Berith quickly punched Crow, putting some distance between them, and allowing Berith to return to Syn's side. *Berith's strength can't be stopped by a mere human such as yourself......but since you managed to grab him.....I'll take this battle a bit more seriously* Berith then held out his right hand, and within seconds, his scythe faded into appearance. *Your move...* (Berith is floating and holding his scythe like in his picture)


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Syn's book began to glow again, but he didn't open it or call out a spell. Berith's muscles simply tightened as he used all of his strength to quickly flip/pull Jessica on top of him and use her as a shield. This action quickly forced Crow to deviate his attack away from Jessica and Berith as it was already too late to cancel. Consequently, Crow still managed to slightly graze Jessica with his attack, but only minor damage was done. Using this distraction to get his legs free, Berith quickly punched Crow, putting some distance between them, and allowing Berith to return to Syn's side. *Berith's strength can't be stopped by a mere human such as yourself......but since you managed to grab him.....I'll take this battle a bit more seriously* Berith then held out his right hand, and within seconds, his scythe faded into appearance. *Your move...* (Berith is floating and holding his scythe like in his picture)



"Looks like it's time to get things going a little faster now!" Crow said excitedly, "Sorry bout that, Jessy, anyway, give it your all!" With that, Crow assumed a fighting stance and watched the demon closely. "Wait, hold up... This isn't right... I gotta know who my opponent is! My name is Crow Allunaut and this is my human partner Jessica Hart! Who the hell are you?" Crow began hopping back in forth in place, simply getting feisty with the battle that lay before him. He truly wanted to pound this Demon's face in!


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

*Hmm........I already mentioned my demon's name, Berith. As for my name.....there's no need in you knowing that. After this battle, we'll most likely never meet again* Berith's grip on his scythe tightened as his wings began to flap, creating a small whirlwind beneath his feet. *But if you should somehow manage to defeat us, my name shall be your prize.*


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Hmm........I already mentioned my demon's name, Berith. As for my name.....there's no need in you knowing that. After this battle, we'll most likely never meet again* Berith's grip on his scythe tightened as his wings began to flap, creating a small whirlwind beneath his feet. *But if you should somehow manage to defeat us, my name shall be your prize.*



"A prize eh?" this pleased Crow, as he always loved fighting for _something_, "I can live with it~!" With that, Crow dashed at Berith, grabbed his legs while he was flying, and, using his spell-enhanced strength, threw him to the ground. "I hope you didn't get the impression I was week, did you?!"

Crow dove down from a blindside before Berith could lift himself and sent his fist flying straight down into Berith's back.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 3, 2010)

Berith stood up and brushed the rubble off of his body before picking up his scythe. *One mere punch won't win you the fight.* His spell book began glowing as Berith again took flight, only this time he was _a lot_ faster than before *I said I would take you seriously... I guess I did not make my point clear* Berith began flying in patterns of feints, charging in and quickly changing direction (towards both Crow and Jessica). He would dodge attempts to grab him and/or attacks. When he found an opening, he used his speed to deliver a hard punch to crow's face, and then quickly changed direction, avoiding any counter reaction. He then came from another direction, but then changed direction again to another opening, delivering another hard punch to Crow's body. Berith did this multiple times until he was able to make Crow drop to one knee. Berith then flew high into the sky, to a point where he almost couldn't be seen. Berith then came crashing down, driving Crow through the roof and two floors down, and while her attention was drawn away, Berith's scythe came falling from the sky and cut Jessica on the leg. Berith then broke through a window and flew back to Syn's side. *Your demon may be strong, but Berith's speed is far superior, and his "gift" also gives him the advantage....*


----------



## Candy (Jul 4, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin and James walked into the food court area, searching for breakfast. They hadn't eaten since dinner, they had just realized, as they had skipped breakfast to make it to the Airport in time. As they sat down at a McDonalds in the Airport, Orin noticed a man carrying a huge box and another man. The two didn't seem to be from around here, as they seemed slightly lost.
> 
> Then it hit Orin. He began tugging on James sleeve, with a little more excitement then usual. "What is it, Orin? See someone interesting?" asked James with a mouth full of Sausage McGriddles. "Yes, that man is one of my few friends from the Demon World! "Dragon Slayer" Gerit! And that must be his Human Partner!" Orin seemed more than happy to see him again, as he instantly stood and dragged James, who reached and barely missed the To-Go bag sitting on the table. Then, a shady man swiped it up and ran, munching on what was meant for James.
> 
> "Gerit! It's me, Orin! And this is my Human Partner, James Bolster! James, introduce yourself!" Orin cried, finally showing a little emotion. But, although he had been called, all James did was cry and watch as the shady man stumbled away, fumbling in HIS food, and eating HIS Sausage McGriddles...



Gerit suddenly dropped his giant box and looked towards orin, "Orin?" said Gerit in a confused voice.  "Gerit! It's me, Orin! And this is my Human Partner, James Bolster! James, introduce yourself!" said Orin with much emotion. Orin replied slowly, "Nice to meet you, this is my partner Jack black," Gerit nudged to Jack.

Instead of saying hello, jack immediately went into action; he pulled out his crimson red book out of his inner jacket pocket and opened it up wide. "Gerit, what are you doing! these are other demons, our enemies!" yelled Jack while keeping his eyes on Orin and his partner. Gerit quickly interjected, "No,no,no. This is "Clockwork" Orin, one of the legends of the demon world, much like myself. We're really good friends, I'm positive he means no harm."

Jack sat down in the chair of the table that Orin and his partner were sitting at and looked at the pair of people with calm eyes; Gerit walked down to the table as well in a cool manner.  "As I was saying, this is my partner Jack Black. He is the one thats going to make me king, I'm 100% on this." Continued Gerit. While this was being said, Jack nodded in agreement. "Since we're all friends, why dont we play a little game," Jack tilted his eyes and head up to prtend he was thinking, "How about Blackjack? and dont worry about the food, ill pay for some more." Gerit grinned and chuckled, he was wondering what "Clockwork" Orin would do against "BlackJack" Jack black.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 4, 2010)

*Kinzey and Xanth; Tokyo, Japan*

Kinzey rubbed his eyes and sat up from his bed in his Tokyo apartment. Sliding out of bed, he quickly got dressed and went downstairs to the kitchen. Apon arrival, he saw Xanth standing at the stove, a new white apron over her black attire. He remembered the day a week ago when he'd entered the kitchen to find her sitting at the table. He'd nearly had a heart attack.

That was when she'd explained the 100 demon war. He was sceptical at first, until she gave him her book and she (or he, as he was the one to cast the spell; Kinzey wasn't sure on the terminology) summoned a giant cockroach. Sense then, she'd been living with him. Kinzey had insisted she take the bedroom, but Xanth didn't want to be a bother. It had escalated to the point where she'd threatened him with a monster. It wasn't till later that Kinzey remembered only he could cast the spell.

So for now, she was sleeping in the living room, voluntarily cooking and taking a job to "lessen the burden", as she said.


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Berith stood up and brushed the rubble off of his body before picking up his scythe. *One mere punch won't win you the fight.* His spell book began glowing as Berith again took flight, only this time he was _a lot_ faster than before *I said I would take you seriously... I guess I did not make my point clear* Berith began flying in patterns of feints, charging in and quickly changing direction (towards both Crow and Jessica). He would dodge attempts to grab him and/or attacks. When he found an opening, he used his speed to deliver a hard punch to crow's face, and then quickly changed direction, avoiding any counter reaction. He then came from another direction, but then changed direction again to another opening, delivering another hard punch to Crow's body. Berith did this multiple times until he was able to make Crow drop to one knee. Berith then flew high into the sky, to a point where he almost couldn't be seen. Berith then came crashing down, driving Crow through the roof and two floors down, and while her attention was drawn away, Berith's scythe came falling from the sky and cut Jessica on the leg. Berith then broke through a window and flew back to Syn's side. *Your demon may be strong, but Berith's speed is far superior, and his "gift" also gives him the advantage....*



"Crow!" Jessica shouted before the scythe came down and put a minor cut on her leg. She looked back at the Man and Demon as Berith flew out of a window and left Crow down about 2 stories. Just as the human was speaking, Crow suddenly burst out from under the roof and grabbed at Berith's legs, dragging him down into the building using his enhanced arms.

Jessica took the instance and jumped down the hole next to her (made by Berith's attack) and down to the floor where they were, were Crow had Berith to the wall. "There! Now your speed won't do much, seeing as your cornered!"Crow shouted with pride, aiming a punch straight at Berith's gut.

But, out of Berith's notice, Crow had his other hand prepared to knock Berith into the wall with an incredible punch if he tried to run. This was Crow's trap, as his fist were fast enough to react to Berith's speed when in close-quarters.


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit suddenly dropped his giant box and looked towards orin, "Orin?" said Gerit in a confused voice.  "Gerit! It's me, Orin! And this is my Human Partner, James Bolster! James, introduce yourself!" said Orin with much emotion. Orin replied slowly, "Nice to meet you, this is my partner Jack black," Gerit nudged to Jack.
> 
> Instead of saying hello, jack immediately went into action; he pulled out his crimson red book out of his inner jacket pocket and opened it up wide. "Gerit, what are you doing! these are other demons, our enemies!" yelled Jack while keeping his eyes on Orin and his partner. Gerit quickly interjected, "No,no,no. This is "Clockwork" Orin, one of the legends of the demon world, much like myself. We're really good friends, I'm positive he means no harm."
> 
> Jack sat down in the chair of the table that Orin and his partner were sitting at and looked at the pair of people with calm eyes; Gerit walked down to the table as well in a cool manner.  "As I was saying, this is my partner Jack Black. He is the one thats going to make me king, I'm 100% on this." Continued Gerit. While this was being said, Jack nodded in agreement. "Since we're all friends, why dont we play a little game," Jack tilted his eyes and head up to prtend he was thinking, "How about Blackjack? and dont worry about the food, ill pay for some more." Gerit grinned and chuckled, he was wondering what "Clockwork" Orin would do against "BlackJack" Jack black.



"Sounds fun, Mr. Black," Orin replied, "I don't know how, but James here does... play him!" So the two men sat face to face at the table as Jack Black dealt. James came up with a 21 of Ace, 10, Queen. But, sadly, Jack Black came up with the Jack of Spades and the Ace of Spades! "Whhhaaaattt?!?!?! That's not possible!" James cried out in frustration. Jack Black smirked.

Orin's book began to shine a little. "Oh! James, use the Second Spell!" "Second Spell?" James wondered, pulling out his book and noticing that the next spell had revealed itself, "Eireedo?" Suddenly loads of information from Orin filled James' head. It was as if he had been walking in his shoes for the past week, including that last game of Black Jack!

Jack Black was already dealing. James had come up with a formidable 20 of King and Queen, but Jack already had the Jack of Spades, this was a dangerous situation! "Looks like I might win again!" Jack said with glee. "Oh? But, I win if you play that Ace of Spades hidden in your sleeve!" Jack Black paled at this remark, and grumbled as he revealed the cards hidden in his sleeve, placing them back in the Deck Box. Jack then dealt himself a Queen, making a push!

"You see, Orin just portrayed that information straight into my mind, using Eireedo, as he had been watching the first game intently and noticed something I hadn't!"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 4, 2010)

"Good morning sleepy head!" Xanth exclaimed happily. She spun about and placed a plate in front of him. It was eggs- if you could call it that.

See, that was the problem with Xanth; she had the best of intentions, but when it came to food- well, lets just say her food may be as effective against other demons as her spells.

The eggs in front of Kinzey looked perfectly normal...until you spotted the yolks. Instead of the expected sunny yellow color, they were purple. In fact, they were the exact shade of purple one attributed to poisonous venom. Or toxic waste. Your choice.

But, Kinzey pushed on obediently, shovelling the eggs into his mouth. "Like a trooper", his mother would say. Which was ironic, as he felt like he was marching to his death.

5 minutes later Kinzey was kneeling hunched over the toilet, vomiting powerfully, Xanth in the doorway, a concerned look on her face. "Do you want to stay home from college today?" she asked fearfully. He nodded.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 4, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Crow!" Jessica shouted before the scythe came down and put a minor cut on her leg. She looked back at the Man and Demon as Berith flew out of a window and left Crow down about 2 stories. Just as the human was speaking, Crow suddenly burst out from under the roof and grabbed at Berith's legs, dragging him down into the building using his enhanced arms.
> 
> Jessica took the instance and jumped down the hole next to her (made by Berith's attack) and down to the floor where they were, were Crow had Berith to the wall. "There! Now your speed won't do much, seeing as your cornered!"Crow shouted with pride, aiming a punch straight at Berith's gut.
> 
> But, out of Berith's notice, Crow had his other hand prepared to knock Berith into the wall with an incredible punch if he tried to run. This was Crow's trap, as his fist were fast enough to react to Berith's speed when in close-quarters.



*Chisokuuruk* Syn whispered as he looked down at Crow and Berith. Just then, as Crow's fists came close to making contact, Berith dodged both punches, causing Crow's attacks to demolish the wall that was once behind Berith. With three floors damaged, and two walls taken out, the building began to collapse on itself. With his scythe shaken loose and falling with the rubble Berith used his new found speed to grab it and retreat to the next building that Syn had already moved to, leaving Crow and Jessica in the building that was falling.


----------



## Candy (Jul 4, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Sounds fun, Mr. Black," Orin replied, "I don't know how, but James here does... play him!" So the two men sat face to face at the table as Jack Black dealt. James came up with a 21 of Ace, 10, Queen. But, sadly, Jack Black came up with the Jack of Spades and the Ace of Spades! "Whhhaaaattt?!?!?! That's not possible!" James cried out in frustration. Jack Black smirked.
> 
> Orin's book began to shine a little. "Oh! James, use the Second Spell!" "Second Spell?" James wondered, pulling out his book and noticing that the next spell had revealed itself, "Eireedo?" Suddenly loads of information from Orin filled James' head. It was as if he had been walking in his shoes for the past week, including that last game of Black Jack!
> 
> ...



Jack smirked, "As expected of a demon's spell, but you missed something." With all the cards on the table, jack picked up the jack in a suave matter. He then started to peel off something from the top of the cards, it was a sticker of the jack of spades! When the sticker came off he revealed the ace of spades, "I win. You see, 21 is a bit higher then 20." 

Gerit stood next to jack with pride; to him this was strategy, and not at all cheating. "I'm "BlackJack" Jack Black, and I never loose," said jack with a smile on his face. Jack continued, "However, seeing your ability made me think. What if we traveled together; this way our demons have a higher chance at demon king."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 4, 2010)

"Now you get some rest, and I'll be back as soon as school is over, ok?" Xanth instructed sweetly, tucking him into the covers. He nodded once more, and began to leave. Gathering his strength, Kinzey rasped out "It was better than usual; at least I didn't have to get my stomach pumped". She smiled at this, and then closed the door, heading off. The last thing he noticed was a bulge in her black purse, large and square, but he wasn't coherent enough to dwell on this mystery item.

For the next few hours, Kinzey drifted in and out of consciousness, dreaming of demons, city destroying monsters, and vengeful mutant chickens. He was in a sorry state, and just wished to drift off into the sweet embrace of the darkness. Whether that be simply peaceful sleep or death he didn't know.

It was about six hours later, around noon, that one of his visions took on a piercing clarity; a high pitched scream, a spray of blood, a crackling flame and a shimmering silouette.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 4, 2010)

*Hey Lero, it's time to get up. We'll be late if you don't hurry* Lero was tired and he didn't really feel like going to look at the college today. He simply turned in his sleep and mumbled a reply

*There's no point. It'll be just like all the others...* Riza looked at him with an irritated look, and then suddenly his covers were ripped off of him

*HEY MISTER!!!! We're going to go, just like all the other times, even if I have to drag you!* which she had done on a previous occasion

*Fine, I'll go.* he sat up and rubbed his eyes. *But like I said, there won't be anything different from all the others*

*Even so, you're going* she threw his clothes in his face as he still had not moved from his sitting position *Now hurry and get ready*

_________________________

Hey Ivan, where are we headed first?

The nearest big city is Moscow. We'll head there first. I need to see some men about supplies.

Supplies? Don't we have all the supplies we need right here? Ivan became quiet for a moment Ivan?

He snapped back from the small flashback he had of his past. Sorry. These are special supplies that I normally never travel without.

Well alright. Anything that might help he laughed, though he also wondered where Ivan had went to for that small moment. Lets get going then with that, they locked up the house and the shed, and headed to Moscow.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 4, 2010)

"Could you help me? I'm lost". Xanth was in the west wing, searching for Kinzey's classes to get the work, but had gotten lost. So she had asked for directions from a group of delinquent boys.

"Sure, I'll help you" their leader said, sauntering over. "Thanks" she said, smiling, unaware of his intentions.

Reaching her, he gripped her roughly on the arm. "H-hey, not so rough" she said, a note of nervousness entering her voice. "Shut up!" he berated harshly.

Xanth tried to pull away, but he was too strong. Her book fell out of her open purse, hitting the floor with a thud. "What have we got here?" he asked, picking it up with his free hand. "Give it back!!" she cried, beating him with her fists. He shoved her away and, an angry snarl on his face, pulled out a lighter. "Now, you be a good girl," he ordered, flicking the flame open, "and I won't burn you while I burn the book".

"Noooooo!!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 4, 2010)

*It took you long enough to get ready. We probably already missed the tour* Riza and Lero were walking down the street, just a block away from the college

*It's fine. I doubt we missed anything* he was walking with his hands in his pockets, dragging his feet with an emotionless, bored expression

*How can you say that? We're over 30 minutes late* They entered the school building where the tour was supposedly supposed to start. As they were walking up the stairs, they heard a scream *Still think it's gonna be the same as all the others?* Lero merely sighed as they hurried to find the source of the scream. When they glanced around the corner, they saw a girl being bullied. *Should we help?*

*It's not our problem, leave it be*

*LERO!?* she yelled in a whisper, trying to keep them from being noticed. Then out of the corner of her eye, she saw the girl drop a book. Thinking it to be a spell book, Riza quickly grabbed Lero and pulled him out into the open, exposing both of them to the ones bullying the girl *HEY!*


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jack smirked, "As expected of a demon's spell, but you missed something." With all the cards on the table, jack picked up the jack in a suave matter. He then started to peel off something from the top of the cards, it was a sticker of the jack of spades! When the sticker came off he revealed the ace of spades, "I win. You see, 21 is a bit higher then 20."
> 
> Gerit stood next to jack with pride; to him this was strategy, and not at all cheating. "I'm "BlackJack" Jack Black, and I never loose," said jack with a smile on his face. Jack continued, "However, seeing your ability made me think. What if we traveled together; this way our demons have a higher chance at demon king."


"Interesting..." Jack smirked a little, amused at Jack's parlor games, "Sure, we'll travel with you... We're heading to Tokyo, I can get you on the plane with Eireedo!" "How?" Jack questioned. James smirked; he and Orin were not without their own tricks.

The four walked to the gate, but when they reached the person who was asking for their tickets, Orin went up to him. "Eireedo!" and for a split moment, the man was distracted, giving everyone time to walk through, free of charge, "And there you have it!"

The four all took there seats and glared at the pair of tourists who claimed that Gerit and Jack were sitting in their seats. The tourists simply went to the back and sat in some empty seats, as the plane wasn't this crowded at this time in the morning.

Soon the plane took off, heading for Tokyo City, Japan...



Cooli said:


> *Chisokuuruk* Syn whispered as he looked down at Crow and Berith. Just then, as Crow's fists came close to making contact, Berith dodged both punches, causing Crow's attacks to demolish the wall that was once behind Berith. With three floors damaged, and two walls taken out, the building began to collapse on itself. With his scythe shaken loose and falling with the rubble Berith used his new found speed to grab it and retreat to the next building that Syn had already moved to, leaving Crow and Jessica in the building that was falling.


Crow looked around, grabbing Jessica, who was already falling and barely managing to jump through the collapsing hole. Jumping from rubble to rubble mid air, Crow managed to reach the building the Human and Berith had fled to. "A few falling walls aren't gonna beat us, ya'hear!?" Crow yelled.

Below them fire trucks and police cars had begun to gather. Sirens filled the night air, making it almost hard to hear their opponents, and the search lights became utterly blinding, making this a distasteful location. "HEY!!! THIS IS A TIE!!! BUT IT'S NOT OVER!!! WE'LL TRY AGAIN OUTSIDE THE CITY WHERE THE COPS WON'T INTERFERE!!! MEET ME THERE TOMORROW!!!" Crow shouted above the sirens, nodding without a response, and jumping down into the alleyway, heading back to Jessica's apartment so as to not get arrested.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow looked around, grabbing Jessica, who was already falling and barely managing to jump through the collapsing hole. Jumping from rubble to rubble mid air, Crow managed to reach the building the Human and Berith had fled to. "A few falling walls aren't gonna beat us, ya'hear!?" Crow yelled.
> 
> Below them fire trucks and police cars had begun to gather. Sirens filled the night air, making it almost hard to hear their opponents, and the search lights became utterly blinding, making this a distasteful location. "HEY!!! THIS IS A TIE!!! BUT IT'S NOT OVER!!! WE'LL TRY AGAIN OUTSIDE THE CITY WHERE THE COPS WON'T INTERFERE!!! MEET ME THERE TOMORROW!!!" Crow shouted above the sirens, nodding without a response, and jumping down into the alleyway, heading back to Jessica's apartment so as to not get arrested.



Syn didn't reply. He merely looked back at Crow and then jumped off the back of the roof with Berith and disappeared into the darkness. They returned to another one of the hideouts Syn had taken over when he was younger. *It's seems we've finally found someone worthy* Syn looked over at Berith *You're right, they were skilled fighters. Though had we used our spell in the beginning the match would have ended too quickly. Now we know what they can do, and they caught a glimpse of our power.......And in an open area, we'll be able to end it for good.* Berith then simply faded into the darkness


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

Kinzey dashed out of the house, and jumped on his bike, his main form of transportation. Many of the other college students had cars but he wasn't so lucky. He swerved through the Tokyo streets, dodging cars, avoiding pedestrians, and almost running over a stray cat or two. Call it a premenition or call it pain-drunk paranoia, but Kinzey somehow knew Xanth was in danger, and he had to save her, no matter how shitty he felt.

A few minutes later he skidded into the parking lot. Abandoning his bike on the fresh cut grass, Kinzey charged into the West Wing. Just then, he heard "Noooooo!"  a few hallways down, and he knew he was right. Soon Kinzey found the group. He saw that some thug had Xanth's book and was about to burn it.

Shooting forward, Kinzey grabbed the book, coming to a stop next to Xanth. She stared at him, shocked. "Leave her alone" he rasped. "Or what?" the thug sneered. Usually Kinzey would've bargained, but today he was in no mood.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

"Kaijuukengen!!" he called out from the book, and a giant spider appeared. Launching forward, it chomped on the thug's arm, breaking it. "Aaaaaaaah!!" he screamed and stumbled back, hitting the ground. Kinzey advanced and said in a cold, hard, voice "Leave. Now". Obliging, the punk and his gang fled the area, like moths from...the exact opposite of a flame.

"Are you ok?" he asked, turning to Xanth. "Y-yes I'm fine. But Kinzey, you shouldn't be here! You're sick. And you look even worse!" It was true. His skin was deathly pale, his eyes were sunken in, he was breaking out in a cold sweat, and he was shaking uncontrollablely.

"What are you talking about? I feel..."  but just then his eyes rolled into the back of his head and he passed out, almost hitting the floor if it wasn't for Xanth's timely catch.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

*I guess we weren't needed* Riza was somewhat disappointed

*I told you to leave it be didn't I?* he was being sarcastic, even though he was a bit nervous himself

*Hmpf....* Riza rolled her eyes and walked over to Xanth and Kinzey. *Are you two ok?*
_______________________

Ah-Ahchoo! Raikou rubbed his nose Tell me again why we had to leave during winter?

You were the one wanting to leave as soon as possible. I was planning on waiting till Spring, when our training truly would end.

You mean there's more!? he was shocked and somewhat scared as a sweatdrop rolled down his face 

Of course he replied plainly


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

"Ah. Hello" Xanth greeted, slightly apprehensive. The situation that had just been resolved had taught her to be more careful, but these people didn't seem hostile, so for now she would trust them. "Yes, I'm fine. My friend here, however, is in a sorry state. Would you mind helping me bring him to the infirmary?" 

She skrewed her eyes at the girl. She looked somewhat familiar, but that would mean she was a Momado. Xanth couldn't risk scaring humans who could help her, so instead of asking something, she pulled the book out of Kinzey's grip as she fussed over him, putting it close enough to them that, if they were a human-demon pair, they would recognize it, and if they weren't, they'd think nothing of the book.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

*Outside of Moscow, Russia*

Karasu was working away on a puppet in a workshop in the house, he and Senna, were staying at. Senna had told him that her family owned the house, so that's why it was okay for them to stay there. It was still a bit of a surprise for him since where he came from his family only had one home and they lived there all their lives.

Karasu and Senna had been in Moscow for the past week and a half. Senna had spent most of the time in the house while he spent his time in the workshop working on making puppets. Within the time they were there, he had gone back to the forest several times to chop down some of the trees for wood. He wasn't sure how many he cut down though he guessed it was probably up to twenty.

As he worked away on the latest puppet, he didn't notice Senna come in. Senna had come in carrying a tray with two cups, a teapot, honey, and milk. She set the tray on a table near the door. Senna gracefully walked over to Karasu and leaned over his should to see his latest puppet.

"It's quite lovely Karasu," Senna said in a soft voice. Karasu flinched a little bit from surprise. 

"How long were you standing there?" he asked in a cold tone of voice as he looked up at her. He didn't mean for his question to sound cold though it came out that way. Non the less, Senna seemed unfazed by it.

"Not long. I just came in here to give you some company," Senna said sweetly.

"Oh. Well, thank you," he said as he stood up. Senna smiled and walked over to the tray and poured tea into the two cups.

"I hope you don't mind, but I brought some tea with me. It's quite cold during this time of year in Moscow," Senna said with her back turned to Karasu.

"I really don't mind the cold," he said as he watched her. She came back towards him and handed a cup.

"I hope you don't mind. I left it plain for you," she said as he took the cup and took a sip from it. It was warm and okay to him, he didn't seem to care what it was like.

"Thank you," he said and put the cup down on a table. He then went back to work. Senna went back to the table by the door and sat down in a chair. She then put some honey and milk in her tea. She sipped from the cup as she watched Karasu work. Her eyes drifted to the other puppets he had made. She could tell from the craftsmanship, that he knew the trade very well and was quite talented at it. Though she couldn't help, but wonder what would happen to the puppets when Karasu went back to his world. Would they go with him or just stay here?


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey dashed out of the house, and jumped on his bike, his main form of transportation. Many of the other college students had cars but he wasn't so lucky. He swerved through the Tokyo streets, dodging cars, avoiding pedestrians, and almost running over a stray cat or two. Call it a premenition or call it pain-drunk paranoia, but Kinzey somehow knew Xanth was in danger, and he had to save her, no matter how shitty he felt.
> 
> A few minutes later he skidded into the parking lot. Abandoning his bike on the fresh cut grass, Kinzey charged into the West Wing. Just then, he heard "Noooooo!"  a few hallways down, and he knew he was right. Soon Kinzey found the group. He saw that some thug had Xanth's book and was about to burn it.
> 
> Shooting forward, Kinzey grabbed the book, coming to a stop next to Xanth. She stared at him, shocked. "Leave her alone" he rasped. "Or what?" the thug sneered. Usually Kinzey would've bargained, but today he was in no mood.





kinzey said:


> "Kaijuukengen!!" he called out from the book, and a giant spider appeared. Launching forward, it chomped on the thug's arm, breaking it. "Aaaaaaaah!!" he screamed and stumbled back, hitting the ground. Kinzey advanced and said in a cold, hard, voice "Leave. Now". Obliging, the punk and his gang fled the area, like moths from...the exact opposite of a flame.
> 
> "Are you ok?" he asked, turning to Xanth. "Y-yes I'm fine. But Kinzey, you shouldn't be here! You're sick. And you look even worse!" It was true. His skin was deathly pale, his eyes were sunken in, he was breaking out in a cold sweat, and he was shaking uncontrollablely.
> 
> "What are you talking about? I feel..."  but just then his eyes rolled into the back of his head and he passed out, almost hitting the floor if it wasn't for Xanth's timely catch.





Cooli said:


> *I guess we weren't needed* Riza was somewhat disappointed
> 
> *I told you to leave it be didn't I?* he was being sarcastic, even though he was a bit nervous himself
> 
> *Hmpf....* Riza rolled her eyes and walked over to Xanth and Kinzey. *Are you two ok?*



Hughes Larzet walked through the hallways of the school, carrying a backpack full of stolen objects that the students had left at school by accident. Most kids said it was just the Janitor, who was on the verge of being fired, by it was really Hughes, who simply kept sneaking in the back and taking it all. Poor old janitor.

Hughes saw some thugs running his way. "Fuckers," he murmmered under his breath, as Lyla polished her shotgun behind him, nodding in agreement, "Stop stealing shit... This earth's loot is mine, your's is in hell!" As the thugs ran up to him, in a swift motion, he slit the first one's throat, cutting open a major vein. Lyla lifted her Snipe Rifle and fired it down the hall at the other one. It was a silenced shot, and flew out an open window, so there wasn't enough noise to really pick them out.

"Stay out of our way, and you won't die next time... oh wait, there won't be one..." Lyla said, stepping all over the dead body of the thug she'd just shot. The pair turned the corner and saw 4 people: a dark-dressed girl holding a student who seemed to have fainted, another school boy, and a school girl. Then Hughes noticed: the unconscious human was holding a spell book, and so was the other school boy! "What luck, eh Lyla?" he whispered.

Lyla simply nodded and took aim quickly. "Emusen," Hughes whispered, Lyla's book beginning to glow brightly in his hand. An orange round flew from the barrel of Lyla's Sniper Rifle and sliced through the air with amazing speed and struck the ground between the 4, exploding into fire throughout their area and causing alarms of all kinds to go off in the process.

"Can these guys really even put up a fight?" asked Hughes, "I mean, one of the humans is even out cold, and the other... well, she doesn't look too strong at all!" "Don't let your guard down, Hughes..." Lyla stated, scolding him.



Cooli said:


> Syn didn't reply. He merely looked back at Crow and then jumped off the back of the roof with Berith and disappeared into the darkness. They returned to another one of the hideouts Syn had taken over when he was younger. *It's seems we've finally found someone worthy* Syn looked over at Berith *You're right, they were skilled fighters. Though had we used our spell in the beginning the match would have ended too quickly. Now we know what they can do, and they caught a glimpse of our power.......And in an open area, we'll be able to end it for good.* Berith then simply faded into the darkness



Crow stood on a grassy clearing in the forest outside the city, waiting for his opponent to arrive. The morning had already come and gone, as it was a bit after noon now. "Dang... where are they! I want lunch..." Crow complained. "Here..." Jessica said, pulling out a sandwich and giving him half. "Thank you so much!" Crow said, hugging her, "Now I'll have the strength to show off my power to that Berith guy again!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> "Ah. Hello" Xanth greeted, slightly apprehensive. The situation that had just been resolved had taught her to be more careful, but these people didn't seem hostile, so for now she would trust them. "Yes, I'm fine. My friend here, however, is in a sorry state. Would you mind helping me bring him to the infirmary?"
> 
> She skrewed her eyes at the girl. She looked somewhat familiar, but that would mean she was a Momado. Xanth couldn't risk scaring humans who could help her, so instead of asking something, she pulled the book out of Kinzey's grip as she fussed over him, putting it close enough to them that, if they were a human-demon pair, they would recognize it, and if they weren't, they'd think nothing of the book.





Franky said:


> Hughes Larzet walked through the hallways of the school, carrying a backpack full of stolen objects that the students had left at school by accident. Most kids said it was just the Janitor, who was on the verge of being fired, by it was really Hughes, who simply kept sneaking in the back and taking it all. Poor old janitor.
> 
> Hughes saw some thugs running his way. "Fuckers," he murmmered under his breath, as Lyla polished her shotgun behind him, nodding in agreement, "Stop stealing shit... This earth's loot is mine, your's is in hell!" As the thugs ran up to him, in a swift motion, he slit the first one's throat, cutting open a major vein. Lyla lifted her Snipe Rifle and fired it down the hall at the other one. It was a silenced shot, and flew out an open window, so there wasn't enough noise to really pick them out.
> 
> ...



Lero and Riza quickly rushed through the flames to get to Xanth and Kinzey. With a little help, Lero was able to get Kinzey on his back and then they all began running with the other students trying to get out of the school building




Sorairo Warai said:


> *Outside of Moscow, Russia*
> 
> Karasu was working away on a puppet in a workshop in the house, he and Senna, were staying at. Senna had told him that her family owned the house, so that's why it was okay for them to stay there. It was still a bit of a surprise for him since where he came from his family only had one home and they lived there all their lives.
> 
> ...



After about a few days of travel, Raikou and Ivan stumbled upon a clearing of trees. Wait a minute... after surveying the area for a bit Raikou could tell that only the best trees with the best wood were cut down. Something he only saw one person do It couldn't be he studied the stumps of the trees more clearly Hey ivan, mind if we make a quick stop? I think i just found a good friend of mine

That's fine. We could use a break


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow stood on a grassy clearing in the forest outside the city, waiting for his opponent to arrive. The morning had already come and gone, as it was a bit after noon now. "Dang... where are they! I want lunch..." Crow complained. "Here..." Jessica said, pulling out a sandwich and giving him half. "Thank you so much!" Crow said, hugging her, "Now I'll have the strength to show off my power to that Berith guy again!"



It was well into the evening before Syn and Berith showed up. The night wind was blowing hard. They didn't say anything. When they were a certain distance away, Syn opened his book, it's light glowing brightly *Now....we'll finish this...*


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

Seeing that the guy had picked Kinzey up, Xanth sighed with relief. At least they were on her side. Then the flames began licking the back of her neck. Oh right. Not a good time to relax.

Glancing over her shoulder, she saw one of their two assailants was holding a spellbook. A Mamado pair! Not good. She turned back and, catching up with the boy and girl, saw he had a spellbook as well. What was going on here?! Why was everyone congregating at this school. Well, Xanth had no time to ponder this mystery. Instead she ran ahead, saying "I know this school. Follow me!" This was ignoring the fact that she'd gotten lost in the West Wing, but that was another matter.

Retracing her path through the school into familiar ground, she screamed as she ran "TERORISTS IN THE WEST WING!! THEY'VE GOT BOMBS!! HELP!!" and other such attention grabbing exclaimations.

Soon they arrived at the campus parking lot. "Do you have a car or vehicle of some sort?"


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Lero and Riza quickly rushed through the flames to get to Xanth and Kinzey. With a little help, Lero was able to get Kinzey on his back and then they all began running with the other students trying to get out of the school building



"Damn, their weaklings... look at them run..." Lyla complained, disappointed, "Hurry, Hughes, cast it again..." "Roger that! Those pussies are going up in flames! EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN!!!!!" Hughes roared, the book glowing even brighter. The flames that exploded began to bring the building down, and killed many students, injuring the rest.

Lyla and Hughes jumped out a window and ran into the school yard. "They should be a few hallways in... so let's bring down the house! Jiriorusen!" Two large blasts of wind fired from Lyla's barrel at the lower floor of the school. Already weakened from the flames, the building began to collapse in on itself, killing all the students inside.

"Fuck yeah! We got'em!!! Hahahahaha!!!!" Hughes laughed, feeling quite victorious. "Hughes, again, focus... I'm sure most demons could've survived that..." Lyla reminded him, readying her Sniper Rifle and keeping a steady, marksman's eye on the rubble, looking for her target.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> After about a few days of travel, Raikou and Ivan stumbled upon a clearing of trees. Wait a minute... after surveying the area for a bit Raikou could tell that only the best trees with the best wood were cut down. Something he only saw one person do It couldn't be he studied the stumps of the trees more clearly Hey ivan, mind if we make a quick stop? I think i just found a good friend of mine
> 
> That's fine. We could use a break




Karasu finished the puppet he was working on. He stood up and looked over at his pile of wood to see if he had enough to make another one. 

"Crap. I don't even have enough to make a small one," he said to himself. He grabbed his pouch of tools and walked towards to the door. It appeared that Senna had dozed off in the chair. He sighed as he took off his red coat and put it around her shoulders.

"You're have very little use to me if you become sick," Karasu murmured. Karasu left the workshop and the house to go out into the woods to find a few more trees. Thankfully, he had great luck finding excellent wood. Hopefully his luck would continue.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Seeing that the guy had picked Kinzey up, Xanth sighed with relief. At least they were on her side. Then the flames began licking the back of her neck. Oh right. Not a good time to relax.
> 
> Glancing over her shoulder, she saw one of their two assailants was holding a spellbook. A Mamado pair! Not good. She turned back and, catching up with the boy and girl, saw he had a spellbook as well. What was going on here?! Why was everyone congregating at this school. Well, Xanth had no time to ponder this mystery. Instead she ran ahead, saying "I know this school. Follow me!" This was ignoring the fact that she'd gotten lost in the West Wing, but that was another matter.
> 
> ...



"There... Hughes, do it..." Lyla said, seeing them run into the parking lot, swiftly avoiding the falling building. "Roger. Emusen!" The shell ripped into the parking lot, hitting one car, exploding, and causing a mass chain reaction, blowing up all the cars in a massive explosion. "Idiots... running into a parking lot against a Demon who can shoot fire! Ha! There's no way in hell they could've avoided that without injuries!" Hughes shouted.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> It was well into the evening before Syn and Berith showed up. The night wind was blowing hard. They didn't say anything. When they were a certain distance away, Syn opened his book, it's light glowing brightly *Now....we'll finish this...*



Crow saw the glowing book and got excited. "ABOUT TIME!!!! LET'S GO!" Crow shouted, giving away their position, but who cared, they were both within sight anyway. Crow and Jessica slowly approached, watching them as they watched them. Jessica steadily held their book, ready to cast their spell.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu finished the puppet he was working on. He stood up and looked over at his pile of wood to see if he had enough to make another one.
> 
> "Crap. I don't even have enough to make a small one," he said to himself. He grabbed his pouch of tools and walked towards to the door. It appeared that Senna had dozed off in the chair. He sighed as he took off his red coat and put it around her shoulders.
> 
> "You're have very little use to me if you become sick," Karasu murmured. Karasu left the workshop and the house to go out into the woods to find a few more trees. Thankfully, he had great luck finding excellent wood. Hopefully his luck would continue.



Judging from the way the trees have been cut down, he should be in this direction. He must be staying somewhere close to here as it's only a small area cut down. Ivan simply nodded and followed behind Raikou



Franky said:


> "There... Hughes, do it..." Lyla said, seeing them run into the parking lot, swiftly avoiding the falling building. "Roger. Emusen!" The shell ripped into the parking lot, hitting one car, exploding, and causing a mass chain reaction, blowing up all the cars in a massive explosion. "Idiots... running into a parking lot against a Demon who can shoot fire! Ha! There's no way in hell they could've avoided that without injuries!" Hughes shouted.



The car had taken off just before the last explosion, however, the blast did manage to take out all the windows of the car. Scared as shit, the driver floored it away from the school. The four of them barely able to make it into the car


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Judging from the way the trees have been cut down, he should be in this direction. He must be staying somewhere close to here as it's only a small area cut down. Ivan simply nodded and followed behind Raikou



Karasu had gone into the woods. He examined a few of the trees until he found, a good one. He looked around the area of the tree to figure out he was going to cut it down. After figuring how to cut it down and in which direction, Karasu took out one of the tools from the his pouch. It only took about thirty minutes until he had cut it down. Now came the task of chopping off the excess. Unfortunetly, Karasu was too involved in his work to realize that he was being tracked down.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Hearing the sound of a tree crashing to the ground, Raijou became more excited Good, he's still here after walking a bit more, they could see Karasu in the distance, cutting up the tree he had just cut down. KARASU!!!! Raikou called out with a smile on his face. Long time no see Ivan was standing behind him, gazing at the amount of trees Karasu had cut down


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Hearing the sound of a tree crashing to the ground, Raijou became more excited Good, he's still here after walking a bit more, they could see Karasu in the distance, cutting up the tree he had just cut down. KARASU!!!! Raikou called out with a smile on his face. Long time no see Ivan was standing behind him, gazing at the amount of trees Karasu had cut down



Karasu heard his name being called by a familiar voice. His body suddenly tensed up because he knew who it was. He really hoped that it was in his head and a sign he was working too much. He slightly turned his head to see Raikou.

"Crap," he managed to finally say. Of all the people who had to find him, it had to be Raikou.

Elsewhere back in the workshop, Senna woke up from her nap. She felt something on her shoulders. When she looked, she could see it was Karasu's coat. She guessed that he walked off into the woods.

"I better return this to him," she muttered, still a bit sleepy. Senna then left to go find Karasu in the woods.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The car had taken off just before the last explosion, however, the blast did manage to take out all the windows of the car. Scared as shit, the driver floored it away from the school. The four of them barely able to make it into the car



The car barely escaped, and Lyla had easily seen this. "Get in your truck, follow that car!" Lyla demanded, jumping into the trunk of the truck behind them and setting her Sniper Rifle on it's roof and strapping it down as Hughes nodded and jumped into the seat, driving after the escaping Demon.

The truck barely caught up to them, as their targets drove away. "Get ready! Take aim! EMUSEN!!!" Hughes shouted from the driver's seat. The truck shook a little as the flaming bullet flew at the car in front of them, setting a tire on fire, along with the trunk and it's contents. If they didn't get out quick, they would be caught in a massive explosion once the fire reached the gas tank. The rancid smell of burning rubber filled the streets.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow saw the glowing book and got excited. "ABOUT TIME!!!! LET'S GO!" Crow shouted, giving away their position, but who cared, they were both within sight anyway. Crow and Jessica slowly approached, watching them as they watched them. Jessica steadily held their book, ready to cast their spell.



*Berith...* Upon uttering those words, Berith summoned his scythe and took off towards Crow and Jessica. He opened up with the same tactic as before. He used a pattern of feints, charging in and then quickly changing direction. A different pattern than he used last time though




Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu heard his name being called by a familiar voice. His body suddenly tensed up because he knew who it was. He really hoped that it was in his head and a sign he was working too much. He slightly turned his head to see Raikou.
> 
> "Crap," he managed to finally say. Of all the people who had to find him, it had to be Raikou.
> 
> ...



Hey! Karasu! Raikou called out again How have you been? he was only a few meters away now. If Karasu tried to make a run for it, Raikou would definitely be able to follow him, and who knows what would happen if Raikou found out where he was staying. Have you found your partner yet? he only asked this question because Karasu was alone and Raikou figured he would prefer a solitude escape from the battle to become king.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Berith...* Upon uttering those words, Berith summoned his scythe and took off towards Crow and Jessica. He opened up with the same tactic as before. He used a pattern of feints, charging in and then quickly changing direction. A different pattern than he used last time though



Noticing that this was the same attack style, just different patterns, Crow managed to follow Berith much more easily than he had earlier. Crow kept himself in a defensive stance, tensing his muscles to take the attack if he couldn't counter it. Jessica backed up behind him. "Come and get it, Berith!" Crow shouted with pride.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Hey! Karasu! Raikou called out again How have you been? he was only a few meters away now. If Karasu tried to make a run for it, Raikou would definitely be able to follow him, and who knows what would happen if Raikou found out where he was staying. Have you found your partner yet? he only asked this question because Karasu was alone and Raikou figured he would prefer a solitude escape from the battle to become king.



Karasu knew he couldn't escape Raikou now. He could tell if he ran, Raikou would be able to catch up with him. He also couldn't keep ignoring Raikou. He had no other option but, to answer Raikou's questions.

"I've been well and I have found myself a partner," Karasu coldly answered Raikou with his back turned to him.

Elsewhere Senna was following Karasu's footprints. Judging from them, she could tell she was getting close to him. After a few more minutes of walking she could see him through the trees, she then picked up her pace. She managed to catch up to him. When she first arrived she didn't notice the two other people.

"Karasu, I came to return your coat," Senna said to him as she held it in her arms. She then saw by the looks of his body language, something was wrong. It ws then she noticed the two visitors.

"Oh hello," Senna said to them in a polite tone of voice.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

_K..z.y! .in..y! Kin...! ..n.zy!......KINZEY!!_

Kinzey awoke to find Xanth shaking his shoulders to wake him up. "What's going on? Where are we?" He could tell they were in a moving vehicle, and shards of glass decorated the upholstery. "We're being attacked by an enemy mamado! Hurry and cast the spell as many times as you can. We need to outrun 'em!"

Kinzey obliged, laying down and repeatedly shouting from the book "Kaijuukengen! Kaijuukengen! Kaijuukengen!"  While Xanth directed their appearances. Giant rats, bats, black cats, flies, vultures and spiders appeared, flying at the speeding car. Some where immediately run over, impending their mobility, some missed completely, a few landed on the hood, trying to reach through it for the engine or attacking the driver, and at least one landed on the roof to battle the Mamado. All in all, between 10 and 15 were summoned at their pursuers before Kinzey passed out


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> _K..z.y! .in..y! Kin...! ..n.zy!......KINZEY!!_
> 
> Kinzey awoke to find Xanth shaking his shoulders to wake him up. "What's going on? Where are we?" He could tell they were in a moving vehicle, and shards of glass decorated the upholstery. "We're being attacked by an enemy mamado! Hurry and cast the spell as many times as you can. We need to outrun 'em!"
> 
> Kinzey obliged, laying down and repeatedly shouting from the book "Kaijuukengen! Kaijuukengen! Kaijuukengen!"  While Xanth directed their appearances. Giant rats, bats, black cats, flies, vultures and spiders appeared, flying at the speeding car. Some where immediately run over, impending their mobility, some missed completely, a few landed on the hood, trying to reach through it for the engine or attacking the driver, and at least one landed on the roof to battle the Mamado. All in all, between 10 and 15 were summoned at their pursuers before Kinzey passed out



Seeing the creatures coming at her, Lyla shrugged and put a regular shell through each of their heads, causing them to drop to the road. Hughes was smart enough to swerve round them, but it put them a little farther away, but that distance was recovered quickly, plus, Lyla was a sniper, it really wouldn't matter how far they managed to get. Lyla stared at the flames on the back of the car. "They HAVE to get out soon... or that car will explode..." Lyla smirked as she watched the flames on the back of the car creep steadily closer. "Hughes, knock them off the road!" "Got it! Jiriorusen!" The two powerful blasts of wind knocked the car onto its side and it spun off the road into the grass besides the road. Hughes instantly pulled over and Lyla turned to them and pointed her Sniper Rifle at their heads.

"You've both lost. Admit defeat and we'll leave without harming you any further. Resist any more and I'll put a hole through your Humans' heads..."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

*Fantomuruk!* just then, Riza's armor appeared around her, and multiple phantoms of her flew out of the car and headed towards Lyla and her human, Hughes. Using the sudden appearance of multiple versions of herself suddenly coming out of the car as a distraction, Riza quickly jumped into an alleyway unseen by Hughes or Lyla. As Lyla quickly shot through the phantoms, she noticed they weren't real. However, as the truck they were in passed by the alleyway Riza had jumped into, Riza stuck out her scythe, ripping through the side of the truck, and destroying the back tire, causing the truck to swerve out of control and eventually flip over. With the truck out of the way, the others quickly ditched the car and headed into an abandoned warehouse.






Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu knew he couldn't escape Raikou now. He could tell if he ran, Raikou would be able to catch up with him. He also couldn't keep ignoring Raikou. He had no other option but, to answer Raikou's questions.
> 
> "I've been well and I have found myself a partner," Karasu coldly answered Raikou with his back turned to him.
> 
> ...



That's good to hear. This is my partner, Ivan. Raikou had a nice smirk on his face as he saw Senna walking towards them. And that must be your partner. Once Senna finally noticed that Raikou and Ivan were standing right next to them, Raikou introduced themselves Hello. My name is Raikou, and this here is my book keeper, Ivan he pointed back at Ivan with his thumb

Ivan Yakov. Pleased to meet you. Ivan extend his hand for a handshake.

I can't believe you kept making puppets, even when you got here. Don't you ever get bored of doing that? he asked Karasu I guess it's just in your nature, and practice does make perfect he smirked


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> That's good to hear. This is my partner, Ivan. Raikou had a nice smirk on his face as he saw Senna walking towards them. And that must be your partner. Once Senna finally noticed that Raikou and Ivan were standing right next to them, Raikou introduced themselves Hello. My name is Raikou, and this here is my book keeper, Ivan he pointed back at Ivan with his thumb
> 
> Ivan Yakov. Pleased to meet you. Ivan extend his hand for a handshake.
> 
> I can't believe you kept making puppets, even when you got here. Don't you ever get bored of doing that? he asked Karasu I guess it's just in your nature, and practice does make perfect he smirked



"My name is Senna Aroyo. It is indeed a pleasure to meet both you and Raikou," Senna said as she shook Ivan's hand. Senna looked at Raikou, judging from how he seemed familiar with Karasu she guessed that they were friends. Though Karasu's reaction towards Raikou seemed to contridict that.

"Excuse me Raikou, are you and Karasu friends?" Senna asked him politely. Karasu's left eye twitched when Senna asked that, though no else could probably tell since he was wearing his mask.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

(Your sig)

Huh? Of course. We've been friends since we were kids. I was probably the first friend he ever made he laughed. He used to stay cooped in his house all day long, and then finally, his mother forced him outside. It was hilarious. he laughed harder holding his gut But once he was out, no one seemed to want to play with him, so I was the first to get to know him. Though our first encounter also ended in an all-out brawl he finished laughing and looked back at Senna with the same smirk/smile he had on before. We might end up in fights all the time, but we're still good friends


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Interesting..." Jack smirked a little, amused at Jack's parlor games, "Sure, we'll travel with you... We're heading to Tokyo, I can get you on the plane with Eireedo!" "How?" Jack questioned. James smirked; he and Orin were not without their own tricks.
> 
> The four walked to the gate, but when they reached the person who was asking for their tickets, Orin went up to him. "Eireedo!" and for a split moment, the man was distracted, giving everyone time to walk through, free of charge, "And there you have it!"
> 
> ...



The plane landed on the runway with a small thud and skid, a smooth landing. Jack and gerit had seats closer to the door, so they were able to walk out of the plane first. They waited for a second to let orin and james off the plane. When they finally got off, jack called out to them and told them to follow him. Gerit quickly questioned this action, "Wait, why dont we just walk together?" 
"well Gerit, if we tell them to follow us then we get to make all the decisions on where we go." replied Jack with a smile.

Eventually Jack reached the car rental area and went up to the desk. He flashed his mafia ID card, "I think this should cover it." said jack with a smirk on his face. The jappenese car rentalisnt frowned, "Sorry sir, but this pass is invalid. The Yakuza run the show around here." After saything that the man quickly pulled out a gun and aimed it at jack.

*"Sorureidousen!"*

A sword flew out of gerits mouth strait into the mans neck before he could shoot the gun. Beads of sweat rolled down jacks neck, he hadnt been in a situation like this in a long time. "Thanks gerit, if you wernt here, I dont know what would have..." but gerit interjected, "No jack, that was alll you, you read the spell afterall."

Jack used his jacket sleave to wipe the sweat off his face. He then climbed over the counter and took the keys to the car he wanted.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> (Your sig)
> 
> Huh? Of course. We've been friends since we were kids. I was probably the first friend he ever made he laughed. He used to stay cooped in his house all day long, and then finally, his mother forced him outside. It was hilarious. he laughed harder holding his gut But once he was out, no one seemed to want to play with him, so I was the first to get to know him. Though our first encounter also ended in an all-out brawl he finished laughing and looked back at Senna with the same smirk/smile he had on before. We might end up in fights all the time, but we're still good friends



Karasu sighed and closed his eyes. Even though he found Raikou to be annoying, he was still his friend. Though Karasu would never admit this to anyone. 

"Well ever since Karasu and I arrived in here in Russia, he's been by himself making puppets. Though, I really don't mind. I understand that some people just want their space," Senna said to Raikou. A cold breeze then brushed through. Senna shivered a bit from the cold. She wasn't sure if anyone else was cold though she did want to go back inside. 

Karasu noticed Senna shiver from the breeze. He walked over to her side.

"You're cold aren't you?" he asked showing only slight concern in his voice. Senna looked up at him and smiled meekly.

"Only a little bit," she said. She then realized that she was still holding onto his red coat.

"Here's your coat back," Senna said as she handed it to him. Karasu took it from her and put it back on. Senna looked at the other two, she decided to invite them back to the house.

"Raikou, Ivan, if you wouldn't mind could we please finish our conversation back at my family's home? It's only a little ways away," she said. She really wanted to get out of the cold now. Karasu sighed, he didn't feel like arguing against what Senna just asked.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Fantomuruk!* just then, Riza's armor appeared around her, and multiple phantoms of her flew out of the car and headed towards Lyla and her human, Hughes. Using the sudden appearance of multiple versions of herself suddenly coming out of the car as a distraction, Riza quickly jumped into an alleyway unseen by Hughes or Lyla. As Lyla quickly shot through the phantoms, she noticed they weren't real. However, as the truck they were in passed by the alleyway Riza had jumped into, Riza stuck out her scythe, ripping through the side of the truck, and destroying the back tire, causing the truck to swerve out of control and eventually flip over. With the truck out of the way, the others quickly ditched the car and headed into an abandoned warehouse.



Hughes noticed a flaw the second a the phantasm went through the truck and Lyla noticed ti the second a bullet went through one of them. They both realized that the real one was still in the car, and ignored the other one complete. "There they go, into that alley!" Lyla  called out as Riza jumped into an alleyway. 

Having seen one of the Riza's go into the alley, they assumed this was the real one and swerved to the side, stopping in front of the alley way. The scythe still damage the truck, but they weren't moving fast enough to actually flip over at this point. Watching the other car go into a warehouse, Lyla turned that way and told Hughes to use Emusen. "Emusen!" The shot flew at the warehouse, and the fire spread quickly, trapping the two humans and the other demon inside.

Lyla turned her Sniper Rifle and took aim at the demon using phantasms. "Make one move, and I'll kill you..."


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Candy said:


> The plane landed on the runway with a small thud and skid, a smooth landing. Jack and gerit had seats closer to the door, so they were able to walk out of the plane first. They waited for a second to let orin and james off the plane. When they finally got off, jack called out to them and told them to follow him. Gerit quickly questioned this action, "Wait, why dont we just walk together?"
> "well Gerit, if we tell them to follow us then we get to make all the decisions on where we go." replied Jack with a smile.
> 
> Eventually Jack reached the car rental area and went up to the desk. He flashed his mafia ID card, "I think this should cover it." said jack with a smirk on his face. The jappenese car rentalisnt frowned, "Sorry sir, but this pass is invalid. The Yakuza run the show around here." After saything that the man quickly pulled out a gun and aimed it at jack.
> ...



Orin and James watched as Jack's ID was totally rejected. The two were chuckling a little at this. "Gerit, you realize that there are so many Demons gathered in this city right now... it's not even funny...." Orin informed his friend. The 4 ran out into the rental parking lot to make sure they wouldn't get caught by police for killing the rental retailer.

They found the car they had stolen and jumped in. James, being a master technician, instantly dove under the seats and the hood and made sure that the car wasn't traceable. this car was theirs now! "We're all set... let's get going! James said, closing the hood and getting into the car himself.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu sighed and closed his eyes. Even though he found Raikou to be annoying, he was still his friend. Though Karasu would never admit this to anyone.
> 
> "Well ever since Karasu and I arrived in here in Russia, he's been by himself making puppets. Though, I really don't mind. I understand that some people just want their space," Senna said to Raikou. A cold breeze then brushed through. Senna shivered a bit from the cold. She wasn't sure if anyone else was cold though she did want to go back inside.
> 
> ...



Sure. Ivan and I were thinking about taking a break anyway before we headed into the city. they then followed Senna and Karasu to the house. When they got there, Raikou was somewhat shocked by the size of the house they were staying at.



Franky said:


> Hughes noticed a flaw the second a the phantasm went through the truck and Lyla noticed ti the second a bullet went through one of them. They both realized that the real one was still in the car, and ignored the other one complete. "There they go, into that alley!" Lyla  called out as Riza jumped into an alleyway.
> 
> Having seen one of the Riza's go into the alley, they assumed this was the real one and swerved to the side, stopping in front of the alley way. The scythe still damage the truck, but they weren't moving fast enough to actually flip over at this point. Watching the other car go into a warehouse, Lyla turned that way and told Hughes to use Emusen. "Emusen!" The shot flew at the warehouse, and the fire spread quickly, trapping the two humans and the other demon inside.
> 
> Lyla turned her Sniper Rifle and took aim at the demon using phantasms. "Make one move, and I'll kill you..."



The Riza Lyla was looking at appeared nervous and scared at first, though she quickly changed face as she stood from her crouching position. When Lyla took aim and fired, the real Riza took the chance to blindside/ram Lyla, with her shield, off of the truck. Riza then mixed back in with her phantoms, and they scattered into different directions, going out of sight.

(Inside the warehouse)

Lero touched the knob on the door, and quickly yanked it back due to its increased temperature. *This isn't good. That demon set the building on fire* Lero then started to search for a way out without them being seen. Luckily, after pushing round some of the machines and boxes, Lero managed to find a storm/sewer drain. *Not the most preferable root of escape, but this isn't the time to complain.* he quickly helped Xanth and Kinzey down into the drain. And after giving Lyla the slip, Riza managed to make her way into the building and find Lero. Once altogether, Lero covered the drain back up, and the four escaped into the sewers/drain way. It would be a while before Lyla actually figured out what had happened.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> Noticing that this was the same attack style, just different patterns, Crow managed to follow Berith much more easily than he had earlier. Crow kept himself in a defensive stance, tensing his muscles to take the attack if he couldn't counter it. Jessica backed up behind him. "Come and get it, Berith!" Crow shouted with pride.



*Chisokuuruk...* Syn called out. Then suddenly, Berith's speed picked up immensely. Suddenly, it was like multiple copies of Berith were coming at Crow all at once and all doing the same thing. When Crow was distracted with one image, Berith quickly took the chance to punch Crow in the face and then he quickly fell back into the flow of images around Crow and Jessica. Unlike last time however, Berith was also attacking Jessica directly. When both Crow and Jessica were distracted, Berith rammed her hard in the back, causing her to fall to the ground, then he again returned back into the stream of images.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

Koharu gaped, her mouth open in complete shock as she watched the scene in front of her. Other people had stopped to stare at her as well, and Koharu remembered how they ended up in this place. Koharu had finally gotten Daikui to stop eating her out of house and home, and outside where he could pretty much pick up and eat anything off the ground he wanted, and the brat had been doing just that. Any crumb, chip, pretzel piece, or Hamburger left in a trashcan, Daikui would pick up and scarf down in one whole bite. On their hunt for other demons, Koharu noticed a sign that read “All you can eat – free of charge!”

A grin formed on Koharu's face, this could be the perfect chance to keep Daikui busy, unfortunately the decision to take him into the diner was proving to be a completely dismal and ignorant decision on her part. After scaring down multiple plates of food, Daikui immediately ran over to all the dishes they had sitting out on the table and scarfed those down as well. Before people could pick up the bite to eat they had on their plates, the food simply vanished from their hands, Daikui's insatiable hunger spree affecting everyone in the resturaunt. After finishing with all the people at the tables, Daikui then raided the kitchen, scarfing down all the food there as the chefs and waitresses could only watch in horror.

Needless to say, after eating the entire diner out of business, the manager had picked Daikui up by his his necklace, and brought him back over to Koharu.

“You... you...” The manager seemed to quake and shiver in multiple emotions, anger, despair, hopelessness, rage, all those emotions flashed across his eyes.

“Nani?” Koharu asked, flashing the manager a nervous smile.

“DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU TWO HAVE DONE?!” The manager yelled, his eyes sparkling and tears flowing down them in waterfalls.

Koharu and Daikui soon ended up outside the restaurant, having been rushed out by the manager.

“BUT YOU SAID IT WAS ALL YOU CAN EAT!!” Daikui yelled at the manager, flabbergasted by his response.

“THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN EAT US OUT OF BUSINESS COMPLETELY!! DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH IT WILL COST TO REPLACE ALL OF THIS?! PLUS THE FACT THAT ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS HAD THEIR FOOD EATEN BY YOU! YOU WILL NEVER BE ACCEPTED HERE AGAIN!” The manager yelled at the child, slamming the door in their faces.

“Daikui.” Koharu called out, her body shaking all over as a multitude of emotions ran through her.

“Nani?” Daikui asked, looking up at Koharu.

“YOU ARE SUCH A PAIN IN THE ASS!” Koharu roared, raising the skateboard she had taken with them again.

“NO, PLEASE, NOT THE SKATEBOARD AGA-*CLONK*” Koharu slammed the skateboard down on Daikui's head, causing his eyes to start swirling around.

Koharu blinked a little bit, the emotions leaving her, and suddenly remembering who it was she just attacked, worry began to fill her.  

“Oh my gosh, Daikui are you okay?!” Koharu asked the demon boy, who just sat there with his eyes still swirling.

“Oi! This isn't funny, wake up!” Koharu shook Daikui, but his eyes continued to swirl around.

“Umm, okay, think Koharu think, there must be some way to.. DAIKUI I SEE A DANGO STAND NEARBY!” Koharu yelled, and suddenly Daikui jumped up off the ground.

“A Dango stand?! Where?!” Daikui asked, looking around anxiously.

Koharu sighed a little bit, glad to see the brat was alright, “Come on brat, I said it's nearby, we'll have to walk a few blocks.” Koharu sighed a little, this was going to be a long night.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Umm, okay, think Koharu think, there must be some way to.. DAIKUI I SEE A DANGO STAND NEARBY!? Koharu yelled, and suddenly Daikui jumped up off the ground.
> 
> ?A Dango stand?! Where?!? Daikui asked, looking around anxiously.
> 
> Koharu sighed a little bit, glad to see the brat was alright, ?Come on brat, I said it's nearby, we'll have to walk a few blocks.? Koharu sighed a little, this was going to be a long night.



"Awww...." Daikui sighed and put his hands into his pockets. "That food was really good though! I wonder... do you think if i disguise myself i can go back there? Like, If i put on a hat or a mustache! You know?! Like they do on that box you watch sometimes! those little people are amazing! and how do you fit them in that box? Do they need to eat? I sometimes see food in it... but i can never find out how to get it." He rubbed his chin, stomach growling. "Ah... I'm hungry, Where's that Dango stand!? DANGO!!!!" He shouts running off through the street. 

A few people just walked out of an ice cream shop, they had some cones piled high and were laughing. "Oh sweetie, i don't think i can eat this much!" The woman giggled. "It's alright dear, I'll eat it for you." The man licked the woman's ice cream. "Oh you!" She giggled. "DDAAANNNNGGGOOOO~~~" They hear the voice and turn, suddenly they are on the ground, clothes disheveled. "W..what was that!?" the woman asks. "I... i don't know... it happened so fast....!" "Ah!? WHERES THE ICECREAM!?" 

"Is this Dango?" Daikui looked at the two icecream cones he had. "No... better! Ice cream!" He laughed, opening his mouth and shoving the food right into his stomach. "Ah~ So good!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

Koharu blinked a little bit, as she listened to Daikui talk about how good the food was, then she heard him ramble on about going back in with a disguise, and she sighed again, “Daikui, going back with a disguise is impossible, your hair's too easily noticeable, and that big box I watch stuff on is called a- OI, WHAT THE HELL?!” Koharu sees Daikui running down the street in a race towards the Dango shop, “Oh shit, I better get to him before something bad happens!”

Koharu takes off in a sprint after the brat, easily running through the streets in a breeze since she was good with sports, however the brat managed to get pretty far ahead of her before she registered he even took off, a full five seconds for that matter, which was nothing to laugh at when it came to Daikui, the boy could cover some pretty hefty distance in such a short amount of time. As she approached, she noticed three people on the ground, a husband, wife, and a child. As she looked around, she spotted Daikui on the ground, having just eaten all three of their ice cream cones, and suddenly a vein popped on her head.

“YOU LITTLE BRAT! HAVEN'T I TOLD YOU IT'S NOT NICE TO STEAL FROM OTHER PEOPLE!” Koharu ran over to Daikui, grabbing him by the shoulders and shaking him really hard, “DON'T YOU GET THAT YOU COULD SERIOUSLY GET ME IN TROUBLE BY DOING THIS?!”

Koharu continued shaking Daikui out of anger, yelling about how much he continually pissed her off, before she heard someone cough loudly, and she turned around to notice a whole lot of people staring at them, “Ahehehe, sorry, my otouto  here gets a little out of control sometimes.”

Koharu yanks Daikui along by his necklace, “Come along now otouto, we have places to be you know.” Koharu grins a little nervously, leaving the people watching them behind.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The Riza Lyla was looking at appeared nervous and scared at first, though she quickly changed face as she stood from her crouching position. When Lyla took aim and fired, the real Riza took the chance to blindside/ram Lyla, with her shield, off of the truck. Riza then mixed back in with her phantoms, and they scattered into different directions, going out of sight.
> 
> (Inside the warehouse)
> 
> Lero touched the knob on the door, and quickly yanked it back due to its increased temperature. *This isn't good. That demon set the building on fire* Lero then started to search for a way out without them being seen. Luckily, after pushing round some of the machines and boxes, Lero managed to find a storm/sewer drain. *Not the most preferable root of escape, but this isn't the time to complain.* he quickly helped Xanth and Kinzey down into the drain. And after giving Lyla the slip, Riza managed to make her way into the building and find Lero. Once altogether, Lero covered the drain back up, and the four escaped into the sewers/drain way. It would be a while before Lyla actually figured out what had happened.



Lyla looked at the Demon, now confident. Suddenly, she saw something out of the corner of her eye and was rammed by the real Demon. Lyla almost fell off but held on to her Sniper Rifle. "Damn it all! Get back here you fucker!!!" Lyla shouted in rage, turning to the crowd of Demons. "Jiriorusen!" Hughes shouted. The wind blew straight through them as they scattered and faded. The real one had escaped.

Hughes instantly floored the gas and Lyla spun round to face the Warehouse, which was already falling in on itself. The building began to collapse, yet there was no sign of the humans or demons. "Heh... I've been in the same situation... they must've gone into the sewer or something... but I think they may have gotten a little too far... We won't catch them on foot now, Lyla..." Hughes commented, accessing his repertoire  of criminal experience. 

Lyla slammed her fist on the truck's roof, pissed off at those damned demons. "DAMN PUSSIES!!! HOW DARE THEY FUCKING RUN FROM ME!!!" Lyla shouted, letting her anger get the best of her. "Lyla, relax... you won, they fought back and you fought back harder, forcing them to flee..."

With that, Lyla and Hughes retreated to their hideout, where they planned their next target.

"Lyla, do you sense any other demons in Tokyo?" Hughes asked, uploading a map on his laptop in their hideout underground in an abandoned subway station. "There are several others... 1, 2... together, those two must be the two we just fought... another 2 are arriving at the airport as we speak, and they seem to be together... 1 is alone, and just happens to be in the area where that all-you-can-eat ramen shop went out of business last week... and then us..." Lyla explained, pointing out where on the map they were based on generalization.

Lyla and Hughes began to consider their options. "The two we just fought are obviously badly injured, and we don't know how strong they could be if we let them rest up... and the 2 that just arrived are likely working together and are in good shape... so... best choice is the lonely one over here!" Hughes said, pointing to a point on the map. "Then we'll go there tomorrow morning. Get some rest Hughes..."
_______________________________________

The next morning the two set off to find the demon who was alone with his human partner living in an apartment in Tokyo City. Lyla and Hughes perches themselves atop towers, the perfect spot for a sniper, waiting for their prey to appear.



Cooli said:


> *Chisokuuruk...* Syn called out. Then suddenly, Berith's speed picked up immensely. Suddenly, it was like multiple copies of Berith were coming at Crow all at once and all doing the same thing. When Crow was distracted with one image, Berith quickly took the chance to punch Crow in the face and then he quickly fell back into the flow of images around Crow and Jessica. Unlike last time however, Berith was also attacking Jessica directly. When both Crow and Jessica were distracted, Berith rammed her hard in the back, causing her to fall to the ground, then he again returned back into the stream of images.



"Jessica!" Crow shouted. The punch wouldn't do much to Crow without piling up, but Jessica was only a human, "Coward! Come get me, not her!!!" Crow began to watch the images carefully, trying to pick up on any movements. His eyes were trained well from the Demon world, and he wouldn't let Berith hurt Jessica again. Anything Berith could do was going to be blocked. Jessica, too, assembled her wits about her and was prepared to counter any movement with her Martial Arts. She wouldn't be able to harm Berith much, but she could at least avoid damage to herself!


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Jessica!" Crow shouted. The punch wouldn't do much to Crow without piling up, but Jessica was only a human, "Coward! Come get me, not her!!!" Crow began to watch the images carefully, trying to pick up on any movements. His eyes were trained well from the Demon world, and he wouldn't let Berith hurt Jessica again. Anything Berith could do was going to be blocked. Jessica, too, assembled her wits about her and was prepared to counter any movement with her Martial Arts. She wouldn't be able to harm Berith much, but she could at least avoid damage to herself!



*Coward? If she can't handle being attacked, she has no business fighting* one of the images of Berith appeared as if he was going to use his scythe to cut at Jessica. Though when she braced herself to block the attack as the scythe was coming down, the image stopped just a bit short, and the real Berith rammed her in her side, knocking her back to the ground again.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 5, 2010)

Xanth leaned against the tunnel wall, too tired to care that she was ruining her clothes. "Thank you two so much. If it wasn't for you, Kinzey would've..." She sniffed, tears running down her face. She quickly composed herself and said "Well, we should try to find another exit then, hmm?"

As they continued to explore, Xanth exclaimed "Oh my god, I don't even know your names! I'm Xanth, and this is my human, Kinzey". She guestured at the unconscious boy on the guy's back.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Coward? If she can't handle being attacked, she has no business fighting* one of the images of Berith appeared as if he was going to use his scythe to cut at Jessica. Though when she braced herself to block the attack as the scythe was coming down, the image stopped just a bit short, and the real Berith rammed her in her side, knocking her back to the ground again.



"STOP IT YOU BASTARD!!!!!!" Crow cried, piercing the air around him with his scream. Crow's book began to burn brightly, piercing the darkening sky with the light. A new spell had revealed itself. "Do it Jessica!!! I'll tear him apart!!!!!!" Crow roared. His tenacity ripped through the air, stunning even Berith and his cool calm Human. This will to win was overwhelming, and Crow was drawing strength from this will to protect Jessica.

"AMUSHIZARUK!!!!" Jessica yelled. Crow let out a powerful roar again as his hands changed into massive claws. Crow instantly ripped at the images of Berith, slashing around himself in a frenzy. He times his claws just right and slammed it right into the real Berith, pushing him into the ground, pinning him with his claws.

"If you dare lay another finger on Jessica... I swear... I won't let you breathe ever again!!!" Crow roared in Berith's face.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

Koharu and Daikui walked along the streets, they were in an area surrounded by a huge amount of towers. Morning had come, and Koharu had finally managed a nap in, although she work up scared to find Daikui missing, but of course as usual he had been scavenging for pieces of food that other people dropped. Koharu looked up at the towers, and narrowed her eyes a little bit, then sighed a little bit, and looked over to Daikui, who still seemed to be searching the area for food.

“Geez, you really do always have to eat, huh?” Koharu asked, shaking her head.

“I explained this to you, I have to eat constantly because of the power I use for my attacks, if I didn't I'd never be able to battle!” Daikui explained proudly.


 “Yeah, yeah I know.” Koharu sighed a little bit, “I'm gonna have to start taking up sports competitions to get a steady supply of income until I can earn a job or somethimg.” Koharu sighed a little bit.

“Hey, hey, why are you carrying the spellbook around with you anyways?” Daikui asked, curious as to why Koharu brought the book out ever since they came into this area.

Koharu grinned a little bit, “That's an easy question, we don't know what kind of powers the other demons possess, and as such these towers could actually prove to be a very potent hiding spot for them.” Koharu laughed a little bit, “Of course, I could just be full of myself, but who knows.”

Daikui nodded a little bit, “I see, huh?!” Daikui looked up to notice lines running across poles above them, and he seemed to notice something them, then he started climbing the pole towards the lines.

“Oi, what do you think you're-” Koharu was cut short as Daikui reached the top, and started chomping down on the power lines, “OI! That's thousands of volts of electricity, you'll be shocked to death doing that! Besides, we need that for the power to the city!”


 Daikui paid no heed to Koharu's pleas, and chomped down on the wire until he had his fill, and then jumped down off the wire, “Yosh! I'm ready now!”

Koharu blinked a little bit, “What do you mean you're ready now?” She asked, slightly confused by his statement.

Daikui grins, “I told you, I run off energy, truthfully I had already eaten enough to be ready to fight, but as I continue to battle, I tend to get hungrier and hungrier, so I decided to take precautions before hand, as long as something is filled with any kind of energy, I can eat it.”

Koharu sighed a little bit, “Well, I suppose they can repair the damage, although I think bite marks on the wires would weird them out slightly, oh well whatever, let's keep moving.” Koharu said, keeping a watchful eye on the towers just encase someone tried to pull a sneak attack on them from above.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu and Daikui walked along the streets, they were in an area surrounded by a huge amount of towers. Morning had come, and Koharu had finally managed a nap in, although she work up scared to find Daikui missing, but of course as usual he had been scavenging for pieces of food that other people dropped. Koharu looked up at the towers, and narrowed her eyes a little bit, then sighed a little bit, and looked over to Daikui, who still seemed to be searching the area for food.
> 
> “Geez, you really do always have to eat, huh?” Koharu asked, shaking her head.
> 
> ...



"Tch... They know someone's up here... we're moving... Lyla remarked, a bit annoyed. Hughes nodded and explained a plan. Lyla was amazed at this and they decided to try it.

Lyla and Hughes got in an elevator down into the lobby of the tower. They could clearly see the demon book that the human girl was carrying and the boy who had just tried to eat a power line. "Jiriorusen! Emusen!" Hughes called out. The blast of wind ripped through the doors and knocked the Demon and Human pair into the building across the street. Then, the next shot followed suit and exploded on the base floor of the opposing building, lighting the whole area on fire. A few cars outside exploded as the fire spread to them and then the building colappsed, although it seemed to be no more than a shut-down hair salon. Completely void of anything.

"Again!" Lyla demanded. "Emusen!" The small shot launched into the rubble and simply added to the raging fire. Several more cars exploded as Lyla and Hughes went back up the elevator, back onto the roof, and jumped to the neighboring tower, taking aim at the rubble, Lyla using her scope and watchful eyes to keep an eye on their form in the smoke to see if they'd move.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

Koharu continued to walk along with Daikui, keeping her eyes peeled, and she turned her eyes to the side for a moment, thinking she saw something out of the corner of her eye, and her fight or flight sense started to pick up, there was definitely someone nearby, and they were definitely stalking her. Daikui seemed to get agitated to, and Koharu wondered if maybe he could sense a demon nearby. She narrowed her eyes a little bit, there had to be because that's the only reason they would want to be stalking them.

“Shit! Get down now!” Daikui shouted, attempting to drag both him and Koharu into a nearby building, however the wind from the first shot fired knocked them both into the building. More shots were fired, ringing out despite the haze that covered Koharu's ears, and slammed into the building, causing fire to spread around them. Koharu's flight or fight since kicked in once again, and she immediately used the fire as cover to grab Daikui and dive through the window just as the building started to collapse.

“What the hell is going on?!” Koharu asked, obviously referencing Daikui for help.

“This demon seems to be a sniper type, they prefer to attack things from a distance!” Daikui responded, explaining the nature of the demon.

Koharu opened up the spell book, found the one spell Daikui could currently use, and then pulled the skateboard on her back she was carrying off of it. She then pulled the skateboard off of her back, and tossed it down in front of Daikui, and Daikui looked at the skateboard, and then looked at her as if she were crazy.

“What exactly do you intend for me to do with that?!” Daikui asked, not comprehending her actions.

Koharu smiled gently Daikui, “Please, just trust me here.”

Daikui hesitated for a moment, but finally stepped on the skateboard, and looked at the tower across from them, then the neighboring one at that. Both Koharu and Daikui concluded that the likelihood they would be in the first tower directly across from them was too illogical, and thus the both of them decided that the tower just across from that one would be the most logical choice. Koharu discussed her plan with Daikui, and the demon looked at her shocked, however concluded that the tower's width was easily big enough to perform something of that magnitude.

“Are you ready? Daikui?” Koharu asked, and the demon nodded at her.

“I'm ready when you are!” Daikui responded, placing his complete trust in Koharu's plan.

“Alright then, let's do this!” Koharu shouted, and with that Daikui took off on the skateboard, pushing himself a long as fast as he could.

Daikui covered the distance to the tower swiftly, and immediately started skateboarding up it. Koharu ran out of the smoke that had been hiding them, and watched as Daikui swiftly began climbing the tower on the skateboard. This plan was a risky plan indeed, however it was the only chance they possibly had in order to get the demon within close range, and Koharu bit her lip a little bit. She looked down at the spellbook, scanning over it, and finding the one attack that Daikui could fire. Looking back up at the tower, she wasn't prepared to give them a chance to mount another attack.

“Daikui! Let's do this! Genki-raidu!” Koharu shouted.

Daikui suddenly opened his mouth, a small ball of energy gathering in it, and then he fired the attack off, the attack appearing to be as small as a soccer ball. The attack blew Daikui's momentum backwards a little bit, however Daikui immediately regained his balance, starting to skate back up the tower in a swift manner, and the blast immediately crashed into the roof of the tower tower, blowing the front chunk of the roof apart, and creating a bunch of huge cracks in the rest of it.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu continued to walk along with Daikui, keeping her eyes peeled, and she turned her eyes to the side for a moment, thinking she saw something out of the corner of her eye, and her fight or flight sense started to pick up, there was definitely someone nearby, and they were definitely stalking her. Daikui seemed to get agitated to, and Koharu wondered if maybe he could sense a demon nearby. She narrowed her eyes a little bit, there had to be because that's the only reason they would want to be stalking them.
> 
> ?Shit! Get down now!? Daikui shouted, attempting to drag both him and Koharu into a nearby building, however the wind from the first shot fired knocked them both into the building. More shots were fired, ringing out despite the haze that covered Koharu's ears, and slammed into the building, causing fire to spread around them. Koharu's flight or fight since kicked in once again, and she immediately used the fire as cover to grab Daikui and dive through the window just as the building started to collapse.
> 
> ...



Having seen their targets heading their way, Hughes and Lyla backed up immensely, to the opposite side of the tower and then jumped to the other tower again, the one they had originally been on. Luckily, these two towers were close together. "Jiriorusen!" Hughes shouted. The demon was skateboarding up the building when the wind came and knocked him off balance.

"I don't know how they managed to skateboard up a building, but they're falling now..." Lyla said as she watched her prey fall, ready with her Sniper Rifle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2010)

*New York*

Nick walked through the busy streets of New York with his hands in his pockets, "Hmph, I can't stand these people..." he says eyeing the crowds, "Living their pointless lives day after day, just waiting for the sweet release of death," he says looking up towards the sky.

"How about we oblige them..." a low voice echoes through the crowd but only Nick bothers to notice it, "Oh no you red bastard, I don't want to debute just yet. Well atleast not with something so flashy."

Nick can sense the disappointment coming from him, "Hell they wouldn't be a challenge anyway, and where's the fun in that? To find a real challenge is gona' be a pain in the ass though...I'm sure these demons are weak as fuck."

The voice chuckles, "Oh yea...Weaklings alright..." he says as he thinks back to his days in the demon world, where he was the weakling for most of his life.

"Ya know the strange thing Takai?" he says growing a grin, "No one has even noticed that I'm talking to myself," he says, stopping where he stands as the masses rush around him, "And you know how much I hate to be ignored..." he throws his hand out and grabs a man in a fine suit by the throat. 

He grips his brief case tightly in fear. He tightens his grip before thrusting his arm forward and sending him crashing through the glass of a shop window.

 "What is wrong with that guy..."

"I don't know but I'm staying clear of him."

"What a nut."

Nick rubs his temples, "GOD! WHY ARE YOU ALL SUCH A FUCKIN' BORE!" he finally shouts out, "Alright Takai, lets get out of here," he says heading down a dark alley. A few people poke their heads in to check him out but he has vanished.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

“Uwwah!” Daikui shouted, the wind slamming into him, and knocking him off balance, and he started falling down the tower.

“Shoot, I wasn't expecting them to switch buildings so fast, damn it, oh well I won't give up that easily!” Koharu mumbled to herself.

Koharu's mind reeled around, looking for a plan in order to knock the two off the other tower, she could simply attempt to blow up the other roof, however Daikui already explained to her that as he used his attacks, he started to get hungry immediately afterward, meaning the next shot would be weaker than the first, and wouldn't do nearly as much damage, she needed a way for them to get a direct hit.

Just before Daikui hit the ground, he managed to right himself by flipping the skateboard, then landing back on it on the ground, and immediately took notice of the demons up on the building. Daikui could see the sniper rifle, and immediately motioned Koharu in the direction of the rifle. Koharu's eyes widened, and an idea lit up her mind like a lamp.

“_That's it, maybe that could work.” _Koharu smirked to herself, Daikui had just giving her a huge idea, and a possible advantage in the situation. She nodded to Daikui, signaling that they both approved of the same plan, and Daikui immediately started skating around the tower out in the open, as if seemingly leaving himself open to attack.


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Uwwah!? Daikui shouted, the wind slamming into him, and knocking him off balance, and he started falling down the tower.
> 
> ?Shoot, I wasn't expecting them to switch buildings so fast, damn it, oh well I won't give up that easily!? Koharu mumbled to herself.
> 
> ...



Hughes stared at the opposing Demon and Human, watching them skate around the building. "What the hell? Are they retarded or something? They're obviously planning something... Lyla! We're moving!" Hughes said to Lyla, trying to stay quiet so that their opponents would catch no trace.

Hughes and Lyla waited for the Demon to be on the opposite side and jumped, reaching the other building without being seen, at all. Lyla perched her Sniper Rifle, ready to fire. "Wait for them to execute their plans... they don't know we're over here and will likely still do whatever they're planning on that building... I'm interested to see what they're going to do..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Franky said:


> Hughes stared at the opposing Demon and Human, watching them skate around the building. "What the hell? Are they retarded or something? They're obviously planning something... Lyla! We're moving!" Hughes said to Lyla, trying to stay quiet so that their opponents would catch no trace.
> 
> Hughes and Lyla waited for the Demon to be on the opposite side and jumped, reaching the other building without being seen, at all. Lyla perched her Sniper Rifle, ready to fire. "Wait for them to execute their plans... they don't know we're over here and will likely still do whatever they're planning on that building... I'm interested to see what they're going to do..."



As Daikui skate boarded around the building, Koharu kept herself hidden. She watched the tower for any signs of movement. As Daikui made it around the building, he looked over at Koharu for a sign, to see if they've decided to do anything yet. She makes a small motion with her hand, holding up two fingers. "Two fingers.... Two fingers.... Ah!? the second building?" He thought, taking notice, he turned  around the tower again. Vanishing through the space between the two and out of their target's sight. 

quickly, Daikui turns for the second tower and begins to skate up the back of it once more. His leg pumps hard, forcing himself upward and upward. He hopes Koharu know's what she's doing, He would need to jump high into the air in order for her to see him and know when to fire. He sees the edge coming, as he nears the top he pushes his foot on the roof and propels himself into the air. Koharu sees him, Daikui takes aim and "Genki-raidu!!" 

His mouth pops open and the energy begins to condense, as it forms the soccer ball sized blast he fires it at his opponents, turning his body, he prepares to skate down the back side of the building.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Xanth leaned against the tunnel wall, too tired to care that she was ruining her clothes. "Thank you two so much. If it wasn't for you, Kinzey would've..." She sniffed, tears running down her face. She quickly composed herself and said "Well, we should try to find another exit then, hmm?"
> 
> As they continued to explore, Xanth exclaimed "Oh my god, I don't even know your names! I'm Xanth, and this is my human, Kinzey". She guestured at the unconscious boy on the guy's back.



*Don't worry about it. It was just as much our problem as it was yours.*

*Besides, we wouldn't just leave someone injured and defenseless in the hands of that crazy duo*

*If we continue this way, we'll end up just a block away from my apartment.* don't ask how he knew this. Most people would find this kind of knowledge weird enough. Even though he finds a lot of things boring, he often reads a lot in his spare time.

After they had been walking for a while, Xanth randomly remembered to introduce herself and her partner *Huh? Oh right. My name is Riza, and this here is my partner...* she was cut off

*Lero...*

*Hey! I wanted to introduce you!*

*Sorry. I didn't know it was a big deal. Please go ahead*

*It's too late now, geez* she rubbed her head *Anyway, I'm surprised your partner was able to make it out the house in that condition, let alone cast that many spells at once.*



Franky said:


> "STOP IT YOU BASTARD!!!!!!" Crow cried, piercing the air around him with his scream. Crow's book began to burn brightly, piercing the darkening sky with the light. A new spell had revealed itself. "Do it Jessica!!! I'll tear him apart!!!!!!" Crow roared. His tenacity ripped through the air, stunning even Berith and his cool calm Human. This will to win was overwhelming, and Crow was drawing strength from this will to protect Jessica.
> 
> "AMUSHIZARUK!!!!" Jessica yelled. Crow let out a powerful roar again as his hands changed into massive claws. Crow instantly ripped at the images of Berith, slashing around himself in a frenzy. He times his claws just right and slammed it right into the real Berith, pushing him into the ground, pinning him with his claws.
> 
> "If you dare lay another finger on Jessica... I swear... I won't let you breathe ever again!!!" Crow roared in Berith's face.



*You got careless Berith. Don't let his strength distract you* when crow lifted his hand to deliver another strike, Syn read the spell again, allowing Berith to dodge the strike and retreat back to Syn. *Since their strength increased, we'll handle them together* this was a rare action Syn was pulling. Out of all the time he's been with Berith, he's only fought by his side once. All the other times, Berith would go in solo. Syn unzipped his jacket, and threw it to the ground. *Lets go...* Syn and Berith took off side by side towards Crow and Jessica.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 6, 2010)

After the two of them said they knew where they were going, Xanth nodded, stating "That's good. I hope it's near our- Ah...Kinzey's...apartment". She looked downcast for a bit.

After Riza and Lero introduced themselves, Xanth watched and chuckled at their antics. At Riza's question, Xanth pondered "Yes, I don't know why he worked so hard to come save me. I mean, I take up his space, eat his food, make him sick with my cooking...I don't know how he puts up with me".

"That's not true" Kinzey rasped weakly. "You got a job, you do all the housework, make me study, do the shopping, and even when you make me sick you're trying to help". With that, Kinzey's head lolled back, asleep once more.


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2010)

*Jack Black*

Jack hopped into the stolen car and just started driving. When he reached the bottom floor he saw something that troubled him, there were retractable spikes at the exit to prevent the stealing of cars, which is what they were doing. _I could go up to the guard and use force, or I could simply use gerit... _ thought jack to him self.

"Gerit I need you to put your head out the window and aim for light tray things on the ceiling!" said jack in a loud voice. "Got it!" said Gerit as he put his head out the window.

"*Sorureidousen, Sorureidousen!*"

Two swords flew out of grits mouth and flew at the light tray things; they made contact and the light trays fell down in a way that there was a ramp against the wall. _Just as planned..._ thought jack to himself. The car then went on the ramp and flew out the side of the parking garage then promptly landed with a thud on the ground.

Jack continued to drive the car around tokyo looking for a hotel, or somewhere to stay.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Sure. Ivan and I were thinking about taking a break anyway before we headed into the city. they then followed Senna and Karasu to the house. When they got there, Raikou was somewhat shocked by the size of the house they were staying at.



Senna went up to the door and opened it. She held the door open for the other three.

"I must apoligize, the maid that lives here year round is out of town visiting her family right now," Senna said.


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> As Daikui skate boarded around the building, Koharu kept herself hidden. She watched the tower for any signs of movement. As Daikui made it around the building, he looked over at Koharu for a sign, to see if they've decided to do anything yet. She makes a small motion with her hand, holding up two fingers. "Two fingers.... Two fingers.... Ah!? the second building?" He thought, taking notice, he turned  around the tower again. Vanishing through the space between the two and out of their target's sight.
> 
> quickly, Daikui turns for the second tower and begins to skate up the back of it once more. His leg pumps hard, forcing himself upward and upward. He hopes Koharu know's what she's doing, He would need to jump high into the air in order for her to see him and know when to fire. He sees the edge coming, as he nears the top he pushes his foot on the roof and propels himself into the air. Koharu sees him, Daikui takes aim and "Genki-raidu!!"
> 
> His mouth pops open and the energy begins to condense, as it forms the soccer ball sized blast he fires it at his opponents, turning his body, he prepares to skate down the back side of the building.



Hughes could feel that something wasn't right. This Human partner wasn't on his level, but she was definitely close. "Lyla... something's coming... brace yourself... wait!" Hughes sweat dripped a little as he heard the faint clacking of skateboard wheels against the building they were now on. "Fuck! Lyla, c'mon, I got a plan!"

Lyla and Hughes ran to the edge of the building, gritting their teeth, bracing for impact. Just before the enemy demon flew onto the roof and fire a spell, Lyla and Hughes swung into a window on a lower floor, narrowly dodging the rubble that came down from the blast. "Ready to fire!" Lyla said, instantly setting her sights on the windows where the enemy demon would be coming down.

Hughes smirked. He would not be defeated in a battle of wits, but he certainly like the challenge! "Fire! Jiriorusen!" Lyla spaces the blasts of wind so that they would surely catch the demon. The enemy demon was just passing as the wind shattered the glass, coming up right under him.


Cooli said:


> *You got careless Berith. Don't let his strength distract you* when crow lifted his hand to deliver another strike, Syn read the spell again, allowing Berith to dodge the strike and retreat back to Syn. *Since their strength increased, we'll handle them together* this was a rare action Syn was pulling. Out of all the time he's been with Berith, he's only fought by his side once. All the other times, Berith would go in solo. Syn unzipped his jacket, and threw it to the ground. *Lets go...* Syn and Berith took off side by side towards Crow and Jessica.



The two opposing forces charged at Crow and Jessica. This time, it was time for the duo to get serious. This would be the last stand. "Jessica... you can take the Human... I'll take care of Berith..." Crow whispered. Crow charged as Jessica followed behind him. Jessica engaged Syn, keeping a watchful eye on him and using the full extent of her Martial Arts prowess. She revealed her weapon: a three-part staff that clicked together from her belt. She engaged him with fire in her eyes, ready for anything. Crow engaged Berith at full power, still drawing power from his urge to when, from his pride as a demon warrior!


Candy said:


> *Jack Black*
> 
> Jack hopped into the stolen car and just started driving. When he reached the bottom floor he saw something that troubled him, there were retractable spikes at the exit to prevent the stealing of cars, which is what they were doing. _I could go up to the guard and use force, or I could simply use gerit... _ thought jack to him self.
> 
> ...



Orin sat in the back, furiously scribbling everything that was happening in his journal. These were moments he'd want in his records once he returned. The 4 soon arrived at a hotel in downtown Tokyo, where their seemed to have been some reconstruction begun on the school. "Huh... I wonder what happened... a demon, maybe?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

Franky said:


> Hughes could feel that something wasn't right. This Human partner wasn't on his level, but she was definitely close. "Lyla... something's coming... brace yourself... wait!" Hughes sweat dripped a little as he heard the faint clacking of skateboard wheels against the building they were now on. "Fuck! Lyla, c'mon, I got a plan!"
> 
> Lyla and Hughes ran to the edge of the building, gritting their teeth, bracing for impact. Just before the enemy demon flew onto the roof and fire a spell, Lyla and Hughes swung into a window on a lower floor, narrowly dodging the rubble that came down from the blast. "Ready to fire!" Lyla said, instantly setting her sights on the windows where the enemy demon would be coming down.
> 
> Hughes smirked. He would not be defeated in a battle of wits, but he certainly like the challenge! "Fire! Jiriorusen!" Lyla spaces the blasts of wind so that they would surely catch the demon. The enemy demon was just passing as the wind shattered the glass, coming up right under him.


 
Koharu growled a little bit, “Those damn bastards, they just don't give up, they're always one step ahead of me, I won't be defeated so easily though!”

Koharu saw them jump through to a room in the other tower, and watched as Daikui was skating towards the window of that room, and immediately motioned a stop signal from her location, and Daikui looked at Koharu, trying to make out a signal telling him to stop.

“Wait, she's telling me to stop? Why is-” Daikui looked down at the window, and realized what was going on, “They plan to shoot me through the window!”

Daikui passed by the window, and saw the demon pulling back on the gun's trigger.

“Bad idea on your part guys!” Daikui yelled.

Daikui then proceeded to flip the skateboard and himself, making the skateboard push off the window, and causing himself to flip off the skateboard at the time. Daikui managed to dodge the brunt of the explosion from the attack, and the wind gust that hit him was minimal thanks to the flip, blowing him back only slightly. As he fell through the air, Daikui's body slowly turned to where he was facing the window, looking right at the Demon and the Human that was commanding it.

“Koharu! Do it now!' Daikui yelled, knowing this was their one chance before he started to weaken considerably.

Koharu saw Daikui facing the window, and she yelled at the top of her lungs, “DO IT! GENKI-RAIDOU!”

Daikui's mouth opened yet again, the energy slowly condensing in his mouth, once again forming the soccer ball like shape that it normally creates, and then the blast fired out of his mouth, heading directly towards the room. Koharu cheered from her position as an explosion rang out, causing the rest of the windows to crash out, as well as creating small cracks in the part of the tower where the room was at, but she kept her eyes peeled anyways to look for movement of the demon and their owner, to let Daikui know if another plan was needed.


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu growled a little bit, ?Those damn bastards, they just don't give up, they're always one step ahead of me, I won't be defeated so easily though!?
> 
> Koharu saw them jump through to a room in the other tower, and watched as Daikui was skating towards the window of that room, and immediately motioned a stop signal from her location, and Daikui looked at Koharu, trying to make out a signal telling him to stop.
> 
> ...



What was the demon thinking? That Hughes and Lyla weren't watching him? The second the demon had fired his attack, Hughes had cast Emusen again, causing them both to explode mid-air, weakening the building and making it seem as if Lyla had been beaten. "Good job, but not good enough! Emusen!" Hughes whispered, the Demon and Human distracted by their own cheering.

The bullet rippled in the smoke, and flew out of the building as Hughes and Lyla packed up shop and dove through the broken windows and through the window of a neighboring building, barely making it and almost falling. If that bullet hit the Demon, and it should, seeing as he was distracted and was at such an unusually close range, he would take some damage and would be singed by a burst of flames, setting his attire on fire. "Gotcha!" Hughes said, already readying his next course of action, just in case.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

"Guh!" Daikui shouts as the bullet hits his chest. "Dang it!" His clothes begin to burn, he spins himself around and uses his bored to latch onto a frame and pull himself into the building, Rolling across the ground he puts the fire out and huffs. "Huff...Huff...Huff..." Koharu was unable to see him from her current position. "Dang it..." Daikui rushed through the building. "Alright, come on... come on..." He looked around. "I'm starting to get hungry." He rushed through the building avoiding the sight of the other demon. "Fooood~ Food~" He turned into an office, there was a bowel of fruit on the table. "YES!" HE shouts and grabs the bowel with both hands. Downing everything inside of it. "BLECH! IT'S PLASTIC!" 

"Ah... food...FOOOD!!!" He grumbled. "Darn, time to get drastic...." walked over to a power outlet and pulled out the wires. "Ooh.... these look like those things on the pole!" He bit down on the wires and began to chew them. ZZZZZZZTTTT!!! "GUAH-HOOO!!!" He shouts and shakes his head. "Alright, let's go!" He shakes his head. "Now then.. I'm about two floors down..." He rubbed his chin. "Ah... i got it!" He put his bored down and stepped onto it. "Alright, Let's go!" pushing off he begins to skate towards the window aiming at the other building. "WOOO!!!!" He blasts out the window and crashes into the second building. Koharu sees him from the ground and nods. "Alright,  I think i get it!"

Daikui begins to skate around the lower floor and looks for the stair case, soon as he finds he he leaps onto the steps and begins to run up the steps. "Goin up. Goin up...." He charges up two flights and breaks through the door. "I'm Goin to close range!" He growls, tired of being shot at from far away. When the Demon and his partner come into view he Daikui took a deep breath. "I hope Koharu can see me from here...." He gulped. "DAIKUI!! GENKI-RAIDU!!!" 

The demon opened his mouth and the blast let loose. "HIT THEM DAMNIT!!!!!" Koharu shouts.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

kinzey said:


> After the two of them said they knew where they were going, Xanth nodded, stating "That's good. I hope it's near our- Ah...Kinzey's...apartment". She looked downcast for a bit.
> 
> After Riza and Lero introduced themselves, Xanth watched and chuckled at their antics. At Riza's question, Xanth pondered "Yes, I don't know why he worked so hard to come save me. I mean, I take up his space, eat his food, make him sick with my cooking...I don't know how he puts up with me".
> 
> "That's not true" Kinzey rasped weakly. "You got a job, you do all the housework, make me study, do the shopping, and even when you make me sick you're trying to help". With that, Kinzey's head lolled back, asleep once more.



*Then it seems like me and you are the same. I basically do everything for Lero as well. He's such a lazy...*

*We're here* he said as he read the numbers on the wall that marked the streets. His words were then followed with a clonk on the head *Ow*

*Stop Interrupting Me!*



Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna went up to the door and opened it. She held the door open for the other three.
> 
> "I must apoligize, the maid that lives here year round is out of town visiting her family right now," Senna said.



What are you talking about? This place is way better than that run down shack Ivan lives in he felt a chill run down his back when he said those words

Twenty...

What!? You can't be serious!? Ivan, I was just kidding! You know I can barely do fifteen 

Hmm......seventeen

You're cruel Ivan.



Franky said:


> The two opposing forces charged at Crow and Jessica. This time, it was time for the duo to get serious. This would be the last stand. "Jessica... you can take the Human... I'll take care of Berith..." Crow whispered. Crow charged as Jessica followed behind him. Jessica engaged Syn, keeping a watchful eye on him and using the full extent of her Martial Arts prowess. She revealed her weapon: a three-part staff that clicked together from her belt. She engaged him with fire in her eyes, ready for anything. Crow engaged Berith at full power, still drawing power from his urge to when, from his pride as a demon warrior!



Before Syn engaged in battle with Jessica, Berith gave Syn his scythe. *Chisokuuruk* Berith used his speed to ram into Crow, pushing him back away from Jessica, separating the humans from their demon partners. Once they came to a stop, Crow used his strength to knock Berith back. Berith regained his balance and then quickly began circling Corw, surrounding him with multiple after images.

Syn slashed down with his scythe at Jessica.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> What are you talking about? This place is way better than that run down shack Ivan lives in he felt a chill run down his back when he said those words
> 
> Twenty...
> 
> ...



"Oh Thank you," Senna said to Raikou when he complimented her home. Karasu looked at the anguish on Raikou's face, some how it made him feel a bit warm and fuzzy inside. He couldn't help but, smile slightly while watching Raikou.

"Anyways, Raikou and Ivan. May I get you anything to eat or drink?" Senna asked politely. She was taught by her mother to always be a good hostess when visitors came over.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Oh Thank you," Senna said to Raikou when he complimented her home. Karasu looked at the anguish on Raikou's face, some how it made him feel a bit warm and fuzzy inside. He couldn't help but, smile slightly while watching Raikou.
> 
> "Anyways, Raikou and Ivan. May I get you anything to eat or drink?" Senna asked politely. She was taught by her mother to always be a good hostess when visitors came over.



Do you have anything sour? The taste really gives me a shock.. he smiled.

Water he said plainly. He looked around the house and admired how much Raikou's comment was true, though he didn't let it get to him. His home was his home, and it had everything he needed.

So Karasu, have you been in any battles yet? How many spells have you gotten? he was curious since he knew Karasu wouldn't openly go out and challenge anyone.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 6, 2010)

Xanth smiled once more at Riza and Lero's bantering, wishing her and Kinzey's relationship was like that. It wasn't as if they were strangers, but she still felt like a guest in his home. She wished they were more casual together, if that made sense.

After a bit of a struggle to get Kinzey up the ladder, they emerged on the side of a street. Scrambling onto the sidewalk, Xanth said "Hey, I know this area! Our apartment is just around the corner". Turning to the other two, Xanth said, staring at the ground "You too have been so helpful, and I'll always be grateful, but...do you think you could help me get Kinzey to the apartment?"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Xanth smiled once more at Riza and Lero's bantering, wishing her and Kinzey's relationship was like that. It wasn't as if they were strangers, but she still felt like a guest in his home. She wished they were more casual together, if that made sense.
> 
> After a bit of a struggle to get Kinzey up the ladder, they emerged on the side of a street. Scrambling onto the sidewalk, Xanth said "Hey, I know this area! Our apartment is just around the corner". Turning to the other two, Xanth said, staring at the ground "You too have been so helpful, and I'll always be grateful, but...do you think you could help me get Kinzey to the apartment?"



*Fine.*

*Geez, Lero. You could stand to be more polite.* she turned to Xanth *We'd be happy to help. Lero's house is just a few blocks from here, so it won't be out of our way.* Lero again picked up Kinzey, carrying him on his back. After thinking for a while *Hey... what do you think about us teaming up?* it was a random thought, but one that would prove useful in the future.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Do you have anything sour? The taste really gives me a shock.. he smiled.
> 
> Water he said plainly. He looked around the house and admired how much Raikou's comment was true, though he didn't let it get to him. His home was his home, and it had everything he needed.
> 
> So Karasu, have you been in any battles yet? How many spells have you gotten? he was curious since he knew Karasu wouldn't openly go out and challenge anyone.



"I believe there is a lemon in the kitchen, I'll go get that for you Raikou," Senna said to him, she then turned to Ivan, "And water for you Ivan. Okay. I'll be back in a moment."

Senna ran off to the kitchen to slice up the lemon for Raikou and get a glass of water for Ivan. Karasu looked over at Raikou when he asked him about battles and spells. Karasu knew if he didn't answer Raikou's questions, Raikou would either keep on pestering about it or just jump to his own conclusions.

"Senna and I have only been in Russia for about a week and a half, so we have not battled anyone. As for spells, I only know of one and that's from when Senna read from my book about more week and half ago," Karasu answered sounding almost emotionless. 

"As you can tell by Karasu's answer we haven't been with each for long," Senna said to Raikou as she came back in with a tray containing a small plate of lemon slices and a glass of water. 

"Though within the time we've known each other, I can tell the Karasu is a very nice person," she said as she placed the tray down on a table and then looked up and smiled at Karasu. Karasu's gaze went over to Senna and then sharply looked away.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 6, 2010)

Xanth considered Riza's proposition for a moment, pressing an index finger to her lips. Allies would certainly help, and it was better than enemies, which they'd probably made out of the sniper duo. The two of them had a good spell. They could district the opponent, and they had good strategies. Yes, they sounded like great partners.

"I love the idea. It would be an honor". Then, an interesting thought occurred to Xanth. "Hey, why were you two at the college anyway? Are you going to be joining?"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

Really? Then that puts us on about the same level. We only got one spell as well A nervous look came on Ivan's face when Raikou said that, but he managed to keep Raikou from noticing when Senna came back with the lemons and water. They both thanked Senna. Raikou took a bite from one of the lemon slices, and when he did, he gave off small sparks of electricity Oh yeah! That's a good feeling he said as he continued to eat the other lemon slices.

Ivan took a sip of water before setting it back down on the table I don't want to impose, but do you think it would be alright if we rested here for a while before we continue to the city?
_____________________________

*Awesome!* she smiled. Then she thought about the reason they had went to the college. With all the commotion and what happened, she had nearly forgot. *It's possible. We've been looking for colleges to go to when we graduate, and were supposed to be there for the tour they had today, but we were late thanks to Lero and missed it. So we just decided to browse around on our own.*


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Really? Then that puts us on about the same level. We only got one spell as well A nervous look came on Ivan's face when Raikou said that, but he managed to keep Raikou from noticing when Senna came back with the lemons and water. They both thanked Senna. Raikou took a bite from one of the lemon slices, and when he did, he gave off small sparks of electricity Oh yeah! That's a good feeling he said as he continued to eat the other lemon slices.
> 
> Ivan took a sip of water before setting it back down on the table I don't want to impose, but do you think it would be alright if we rested here for a while before we continue to the city?



Karasu felt some relief when Raikou mentioned he only had one spell as well. At least now, he wouldn't have to deal with Raikou actting all superior to him. Karasu still remembered from when they were kids how Raikou had a habit of actting all superior in front of Karasu.

Senna watched Raikou eat the first lemon slice and give off a few sparks. It was quite the sight for her. She'd never seen Karasu give off any kind of sparks when he ate, maybe it was only Raikou that poessessed that kind of talent.

"Oh no you wouldn't be imposing at all. It's alright if you want to rest here," Senna said to Ivan with a smile. Senna was going to ask Ivan and Raikou if they wanted to rest here, but Ivan beat her to it. Senna was curious about Ivan and Raikou met. She decided to ask just for the heck of it.

"Um, if you don't mind me asking, how did you two meet?" Senna asked Raikou and Ivan.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm.....Ivan had to think for a moment to remember when he and Raikou first met. He came across me during my training in the mountains near my house. I could tell he had been traveling for quite sometime, as his clothes were dirty and he had a worn expression.

Then I handed him my book, and told him to try and read it. When he did, I used my attack to demolish a boulder. Seeing my strength, he decided to train me, which we've been doing up until this past week.

He still has much to learn

Hey, Karasu. Since we're going to be here for a bit, what do you say to a spar? We can see how we really compare against each other. he smirked


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 6, 2010)

"Oh, so you're high school students? That's good that you're planning ahead. I was lucky that Kinzey was able to get me in. I have one class where I learn the history of human wars; how interesting! Humans are a violent bunch. Because they have multiple leaders who are chosen many ways, none of them through the leader's own strength like us, they get greedy for more power and fight. It's sad, but interesting".


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

That last part caught her attention more so than anything else she said *Is this battle between mamodo so different? It's just a chance for those who want power to obtain and abuse it. Those who thirst for the chance to become King attack the weak without question, and use any means necessary to win.* a strong reference would be the situation they were just in. Lyla and her partner killed many people without a second thought, and had they not escaped, they most likely would have been their next victims.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Hmm.....Ivan had to think for a moment to remember when he and Raikou first met. He came across me during my training in the mountains near my house. I could tell he had been traveling for quite sometime, as his clothes were dirty and he had a worn expression.
> 
> Then I handed him my book, and told him to try and read it. When he did, I used my attack to demolish a boulder. Seeing my strength, he decided to train me, which we've been doing up until this past week.
> 
> ...



Senna listened to Ivan and Raikou explained how they met. It sounded quite interesting to her. She thought about how she met Karasu. She was grateful that he came and saved her.

Karasu looked over at Raikou when he asked him if he wanted to spar. Of course that was a trick question. Karasu knew if he didn't agree, Raikou would just keep bugging him until he said yes. Karasu let out a sigh and knew he had no choice but to say yes.

"Well seeing that you'll bother me about it until I say yes; I really don't have a choice but to say yes to you, Raikou," Karasu said coldly to Raikou.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

Great. But if I win, you two will team up with me an Ivan before Karasu could react or respond, Raikou got up and walked outside.

Please join us outside when you're ready Ivan stood and followed Raikou. This would be a good chance to see how much Raikou's training paid off


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2010)

*A warehouse in New York...*

Nick sits in the abandoned warehouse, his red book lying next to him. Suddenly he hears tires screech and several doors open and then slam shut, "Oh, they're good," he says knowing just what to expect.

"Come out with your hands up!" a cop from outside says, "We-" "Have the building surrounded," Nick says to himself, matching the officer's words, "If you don't come out now we will have to storm the building."

"Heh, they might as well. WHAT'RE YOU WAITING FOR!" moments after he shouts the fly in, guns raised and aimed at the unarmed man, "Hands up!" he adjusts his glasses with one hand and grabs the red book in the other, "I have a different plan. Takai."

A figure covered in red armor and a red cape draped over his chest and down to his feet. He raises his arm out from the cape, *"Akatama,"* he says in an serious tone.

A red blast of energy fires from his palm and crashes into one of the cops. The man crashes back into the wall, his body steaming as if he was burnt, "FIRE!" but Nick is already in the process of going from a one handed handstand off the chair and into a backflip behind some crates.

Takai also leaps into the air, and without even looking at the situation Nick signals another, *"Akatama,"* with that he takes out another cop, *"Akatama, Akatama, Akatama!"* putting more emotion into his voice, Takai shoots off three blasts at the three remaining cops. 

Nick walks out from behind the crates, "Not bad," he walks up to one of the corpses of the more heavily damaged bodies and picks out a pair of keys, "Lets check out his ride, eh?" Kitai simply vanishes, "Yea, you wouldn't appreciate a damn joy ride anyway," he says clenching the key and heading out the warehouse.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Great. But if I win, you two will team up with me an Ivan before Karasu could react or respond, Raikou got up and walked outside.
> 
> Please join us outside when you're ready Ivan stood and followed Raikou. This would be a good chance to see how much Raikou's training paid off



Karasu stood motionless, he really should of seen that coming. Senna looked at Karasu and smiled.

"Oh this will be fun," she chripped as she went to go get the spell book. She came back a few minutes later with it. 

"Are you ready Karasu?" Senna asked him. Karasu looked over at Senna then looked back and walked outside. Senna followed him.

Karasu hoped that the two would stand a chance. He really didn't want to be forced to team up with Raikou. He looked at Raikou, slightly glaring at him.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

Alright, since we're the challengers, we'll allow you the first move Ivan simply stood with his spell book closed in his left hand

Remember your training. Don't let your guard down.

Yeah yeah, I know he moved the cape that surrounded his body so that the bulk of it was at his back. Now he had full range motion with his arms


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Alright, since we're the challengers, we'll allow you the first move Ivan simply stood with his spell book closed in his left hand
> 
> Remember your training. Don't let your guard down.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know he moved the cape that surrounded his body so that the bulk of it was at his back. Now he had full range motion with his arms



"Oh aren't you nice," Karasu said sounding quite sarcastic. He waited for Senna to read aloud the first spell.

Senna opened up the spell book to the first page. She was feeling anxious about her first battle with Karasu.

"Oru Marion," She said clearly. A plain humanoid puppet appeared in front of Karasu. The strings of the puppet attached to his fingers. Karasu moved his fingers to check to see if the puppets joints worked correctly, they did. He looked back at Senna, his gaze telling her to wait for thei move. He then looked back at Raikou.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Oh aren't you nice," Karasu said sounding quite sarcastic. He waited for Senna to read aloud the first spell.
> 
> Senna opened up the spell book to the first page. She was feeling anxious about her first battle with Karasu.
> 
> "Oru Marion," She said clearly. A plain humanoid puppet appeared in front of Karasu. The strings of the puppet attached to his fingers. Karasu moved his fingers to check to see if the puppets joints worked correctly, they did. He looked back at Senna, his gaze telling her to wait for thei move. He then looked back at Raikou.



A puppet? Who would of guessed? sounding sarcastic himself. Well then, lets get this started! he took off running towards the puppet, seeing as how it was the only thing standing between him and Karasu. When close enough, Raikou jumped and reared back to throw a punch at the puppet


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

Xanth replied to Riza's argument with "Yes, but there are two things that make human wars worse. For one, the mamado war only happens once a century, so there is alot less comflict. Also, humans kill innocents, while we just send each other home. Face it, humans are, in all instances, as bad or worse than us". Xanth was surprized by the convictions of her arguments. She almost never fought with others.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> A puppet? Who would of guessed? sounding sarcastic himself. Well then, lets get this started! he took off running towards the puppet, seeing as how it was the only thing standing between him and Karasu. When close enough, Raikou jumped and reared back to throw a punch at the puppet



"Yeah I know," Karasu replied back to Raikou's comment.

Karasu watched Raikou towards the puppet and go to punch it. Karasu quickly moved the puppet to catch the punch and then had it go to kick Raikou in the side.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

*So then by your words, you consider Kinzey to be worse than those types of mamodo as well? He is a human after all.* it seemed Xanth was confused with what she really wanted to say and chose the wrong words. *Even though our battle only happens once a century, there are still demons who do bad things in the demon world, and cause trouble comparable to that of human wars.* she thought back on her families past a bit *Some mamodo fight wars everyday that no one else even know about. Our world is just as cruel and similar to the human world in every way* just then, Riza had her cheeks pulled on both sides. *Ow! Ow! Ow!*

*So you think us humans are evil, mean, and greedy creatures huh?* it seemed that both Riza and Xanth forgot their partners were standing right next to them
_____________________________________________

Raikou turned and blocked the kick with his forearms, sliding back a bit from the force. Good. Seems I don't have to hold back he charged at the puppet again, only this time he delivered a hard punch that sent the puppet sliding back as well.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou turned and blocked the kick with his forearms, sliding back a bit from the force. Good. Seems I don't have to hold back he charged at the puppet again, only this time he delivered a hard punch that sent the puppet sliding back as well.



The puppet went flying back at Karasu, who managed to catch it. The force of the impact managed to send a shock through his body.

'Damn,' Karasu thought. Karasu then jumped back creating room between him and the puppet and more importantly creating room between him and Raikou.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

Raikou shook his hand a bit That's a sturdy piece of wood. Normally i could break through something like that. Lets give it another shot he charged at the puppet again, throwing a punch towards its midsection


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou shook his hand a bit That's a sturdy piece of wood. Normally i could break through something like that. Lets give it another shot he charged at the puppet again, throwing a punch towards its midsection



Karasu quickly moved the puppet to the left to avoid the punch. He now had a feeling of what Raikou's plan was, break his defense and then go for him. Senna watched carefully, waiting for any gestures that Karasu needed her to read a spell from the spell book.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

Raikou continued to punch and kick at the puppet, but it continued to avoid his attacks. Damn. This armor is slowing me down he said as he jumped back from the puppet in order to create more space. He then proceeded to take off his heavy armor and threw it to the ground, however, he did keep on his guantles. That's better with his armor off, Raikou felt much lighter. He would be able to keep up with the movements of the puppet now


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou continued to punch and kick at the puppet, but it continued to avoid his attacks. Damn. This armor is slowing me down he said as he jumped back from the puppet in order to create more space. He then proceeded to take off his heavy armor and threw it to the ground, however, he did keep on his guantles. That's better with his armor off, Raikou felt much lighter. He would be able to keep up with the movements of the puppet now



Karasu managed to get the puppet to dodge Raikou's punchs and kicks. He watched as Raikou jumped back and removed his armor. Karasu knew Raikou would be able to keep up with his puppet. He just hoped that the puppet would hold out.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright! No more holding back! now that he was a bit faster, Raikou was able to chase the puppet wherever Karasu had it go. The puppet was still evading his attacks, causing his punches to leave small holes in the ground, but no matter where the puppet went, Raikou was right on it's tail. By accident, the puppets foot got caught in one of the holes, causing it to trip. Taking advantage of the opportunity, Raikou attacked full on Now Ivan!

Denkouza Amuruk! Raikou's arms swelled slightly, and became charged full of lightning/electricity. He then punched the puppet hard into the ground. Because the puppet was wood and not living, only a burn mark was left where the puppet was struck. He didn't punch hard enough to break it though


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Alright! No more holding back! now that he was a bit faster, Raikou was able to chase the puppet wherever Karasu had it go. The puppet was still evading his attacks, causing his punches to leave small holes in the ground, but no matter where the puppet went, Raikou was right on it's tail. By accident, the puppets foot got caught in one of the holes, causing it to trip. Taking advantage of the opportunity, Raikou attacked full on Now Ivan!
> 
> Denkouza Amuruk! Raikou's arms swelled slightly, and became charged full of lightning/electricity. He then punched the puppet hard into the ground. Because the puppet was wood and not living, only a burn mark was left where the puppet was struck. He didn't punch hard enough to break it though



"Shit," Karasu muttered sharply underneath his breath. He pulled the puppet in way where he could catch a glimpse of the burn mark and assess the damage. Raikou's attack seemed to leave a burn mark. Even though it didn't seem like much, it still meant that area was more weak and vunerable. He had to think of something else aside from just dodge attacks.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

What's wrong? It's not broken already is it? I was just getting warmed up he punched his fist into his other hand, causing multiple shocks to fly from the connection Time for Round 3 He charged at Karasu, since he and the puppet were now close together. If he could just make contact, he could call the victory his. Ivan set back, watching the battle, waiting for the right moment to use the spell again.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> What's wrong? It's not broken already is it? I was just getting warmed up he punched his fist into his other hand, causing multiple shocks to fly from the connection Time for Round 3 He charged at Karasu, since he and the puppet were now close together. If he could just make contact, he could call the victory his. Ivan set back, watching the battle, waiting for the right moment to use the spell again.



"Oh fuck off," Karasu muttered sharply. He did not want to lose. He used the strings of the puppet to send it flying at Raikou while moving to the right creating distance between him and the puppet.

Senna watched the battle, there had to be something that could give Karasu just even the slightest advantage. Her eyes started to dart around. Finally she gazed down at the ground.

'That's it!' she thought. She had to tell Karasu now without giving away her idea. She waited for Karasu to look at her for even the slightest of seconds. Karasu did manage to look back, he saw Senna motion down at the ground with her eyes.

'What?' he thought as he turned his attention back towards Raikou and his puppet. He gave it some thought, what could she mean by motioning down at the ground. After a few moments it dawned on him.

'I think I get it now,' he thought.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

Raikou grabbed the incoming puppet, and yanked it for a throw. Since Karasu was attached to the puppet by strings, he figured he could pull Karasu in by yanking/pulling on the puppet. He then flipped the puppet, and tossed it over his shoulders. _"If this doesn't work, then at least I can smash the puppet while it's on the ground"_ he thought to himself.

Ivan watched Senna and Karasu's actions. He was surprised to see that they started to use their heads, and came up with a plan.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou grabbed the incoming puppet, and yanked it for a throw. Since Karasu was attached to the puppet by strings, he figured he could pull Karasu in by yanking/pulling on the puppet. He then flipped the puppet, and tossed it over his shoulders. _"If this doesn't work, then at least I can smash the puppet while it's on the ground"_ he thought to himself.
> 
> Ivan watched Senna and Karasu's actions. He was surprised to see that they started to use their heads, and came up with a plan.



Karasu saw Raikou grab the incoming puppet. He knew that since he was attached via the strings, he had to come to the split seond decision of either to release the strings or keep hold of them and get dragged in. Karasu sighed and cut the strings with the hidden blade he had stashed away in his right arm. He managed to land on the ground still aways from Raikou. He stood up in a knife fight position with his blade.

'Oh my, this will set us back. Karasu, I trust that you know how to get back your puppet,' Senna thought. As Karasu stood ready for Raikou to come at him, he started to formulate a plan on how to get his puppet back.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

That worked out better than I thought since Karasu was no longer controlling the puppet, it would now be a straight 1 on 1 fight with Karasu, or so he thought. But just to make sure, he attacked the puppet anyway Ivan! he called out

Denkouza Amuruk Raikou then unleashed a flurry of punches onto the puppet, attacking the joints and causing serious damage. When he finished, the puppet was broken in several places and singed black. He stood and looked at Karasu with a smirk before charging head on towards him.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> That worked out better than I thought since Karasu was no longer controlling the puppet, it would now be a straight 1 on 1 fight with Karasu, or so he thought. But just to make sure, he attacked the puppet anyway Ivan! he called out
> 
> Denkouza Amuruk Raikou then unleashed a flurry of punches onto the puppet, attacking the joints and causing serious damage. When he finished, the puppet was broken in several places and singed black. He stood and looked at Karasu with a smirk before charging head on towards him.



Karasu watched Raikou severely damage the puppet. This slightly angered him, though he made sure not to show it on the outside. If he did Raikou could take advantage of that. Karasu knew he'd have to have faith in Senna on her timing to use the spell again. Karasu watched Raikou's movements as he came at him. He was waiting for Raikou to leave an opening.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

When in range, Raikou again jumped into the air and reared back to deliver a punch to Karasu. His arms were still charged, and if he managed to make contact, Karasu would receive the same shock that charred his puppet. He was starting to get careless. He was so sure that he could win, he was attacking without any real plan of action. Merely swinging his fists around in an attempt to hit. Come! Show me what you've got! his fist came forward about to hit Karasu.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooli said:


> When in range, Raikou again jumped into the air and reared back to deliver a punch to Karasu. His arms were still charged, and if he managed to make contact, Karasu would receive the same shock that charred his puppet. He was starting to get careless. He was so sure that he could win, he was attacking without any real plan of action. Merely swinging his fists around in an attempt to hit. Come! Show me what you've got! his fist came forward about to hit Karasu.



Karasu started to notice something in Raikou's actions, he was starting to get careless. Karasu kept dodging Raikou's blows, he wasn't sure if Raikou was still charaged up with electricity from when he destroyed his puppet, Karasu wasn't going to take any chances. Karasu saw the one of Raikou's fists come at him, Karasu managed to dodge it, though it knocked off his mask in the process. The mask went flying up in the air and landed a few feet away from them.

'Shit! That almost got me,' Karasu thought as he jumped back from Raikou.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Guh!" Daikui shouts as the bullet hits his chest. "Dang it!" His clothes begin to burn, he spins himself around and uses his bored to latch onto a frame and pull himself into the building, Rolling across the ground he puts the fire out and huffs. "Huff...Huff...Huff..." Koharu was unable to see him from her current position. "Dang it..." Daikui rushed through the building. "Alright, come on... come on..." He looked around. "I'm starting to get hungry." He rushed through the building avoiding the sight of the other demon. "Fooood~ Food~" He turned into an office, there was a bowel of fruit on the table. "YES!" HE shouts and grabs the bowel with both hands. Downing everything inside of it. "BLECH! IT'S PLASTIC!"
> 
> "Ah... food...FOOOD!!!" He grumbled. "Darn, time to get drastic...." walked over to a power outlet and pulled out the wires. "Ooh.... these look like those things on the pole!" He bit down on the wires and began to chew them. ZZZZZZZTTTT!!! "GUAH-HOOO!!!" He shouts and shakes his head. "Alright, let's go!" He shakes his head. "Now then.. I'm about two floors down..." He rubbed his chin. "Ah... i got it!" He put his bored down and stepped onto it. "Alright, Let's go!" pushing off he begins to skate towards the window aiming at the other building. "WOOO!!!!" He blasts out the window and crashes into the second building. Koharu sees him from the ground and nods. "Alright,  I think i get it!"
> 
> ...


The blast was right on target. Lyla and Hughes turned to face him, but the spell was already far too close. The blast knocked them back considerably. Lyla lifted herself from the ground and looked for her Sniper Rifle, trying to set it up before the demon could fire again. "Damnit! They got us!!!" Hughes shouted, "Lyla, are you ready yet! We have to fight back!"

Lyla fumbled with the Sniper Rifle, actually afraid for once. She never dealt well with close encounters, and it made her afraid thinking about being hit by punches or spells. That was her one weakness. "I... I'm trying!" she said, finally setting back up, "Got it!"

But, she looked up, and couldn't find him due to the smoke. Was he still here? Where was he? She didn't want to get hit again. True, she was ruthless in a fight, but, if she lost her bearings or her Sniper Rifle was taken, she'd be weak and helpless. Where was the Demon going to attack from next?



Cooli said:


> Before Syn engaged in battle with Jessica, Berith gave Syn his scythe. *Chisokuuruk* Berith used his speed to ram into Crow, pushing him back away from Jessica, separating the humans from their demon partners. Once they came to a stop, Crow used his strength to knock Berith back. Berith regained his balance and then quickly began circling Corw, surrounding him with multiple after images.
> 
> Syn slashed down with his scythe at Jessica.



"Leave her alone!" Crow shouted as Jessica blocked the scythe with her staff. She was obviously not as physically strong as the Human, as she began to shake and struggle to hold him back. Crow watched Berith encircling him.

He readied his claws, waiting for Berith to attack.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 8, 2010)

Xanth, seemingly oblivious to Riza's predicament, lashed out, exclaiming "N-no! Kinzey is a good human, just like there are good Mamado. I'm just saying human wars hurt more innocents more often, which means both worlds have innocents". Looking up at the nearby building, Xanth said "Well this is our stop. I'll take Kinzey now". 

Wraping her arms around him, she half-dragged, half-carried him to the door. She turned back, chewing her lip, and said with a hint of uncertainty "If you two ever want to hang out, or...or train, then just...stop by, ok?" With that she turned and entered the apartment, Leaving Riza and Lero on the street.


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2010)

Star Platinum was rather annoyed that the demon could cancel out his spell that easily, star platinum walked into the smoke to look for the demon. "Tch, underestimating us. Clear the smoke, ROTERU!" said Jotaro in a loud voice. "Alright!" Agreed Star Platinum as he shot out another burst of rotating air from his arms, this time the blast hit a wall and busted it open to the clear air of the tokyo skyline.

With the smoke cleared Star Platinum could see the spiky haired demon clearly, he was in some bad shape. He approached the demon and looked down at him, jotaro raised the book and started to utter a spell but Star Platinum raised up his hand to signal a stop the spell. "Theres no need to waste energy, I can take someone as weak this out without the need of spells." said Star Platinum. He raised his fists then started the barrage, "ORA ORA  ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!" Yelled star platinum.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2010)

*New York*

Nick races down the streets in his newly acquired cop car, "Heh, this thing's actually got an engine on it!" he says picking up speed. With a flick of a switch his sirens ring through the streets, "Hah, always wanted to do that."

He looks in his mirror as he hears several other sirens behind him, "Oh? Looks like I've got company," 3 squad cars are right on his tail. He makes a quick turn, taking the cars by suprise but it doesn't take them long to be right behind him once again.

"Bah, this is gettin' annoying," he looks around, "Takai!" his demon partner appears in the backseat as if he was there the entire time, "That's still really creepy..." he says sweat dropping.

"And get out of the back seat...That's for criminals, we're hardly that lowly," he says with a grin, "Anyway, lets take care of the guys behind us."

Takai rolls his eyes from behind his mask, "You're such a fool," he slams his hand through the roof of the car, "Though their sirens are starting to annoy..." he says as he pries a hole through it and steps on the roof. 

A bullet flies past his head, "Fools," Nick nods from inside, "I know right, who'd shoot at the lunatic in the red mask and cape standing on the stolen cop car mid-chase," Takai looks down at Nick, "Is that this sarcasm you're so fond of..."

Nick chuckles, "Nope, not at all," he grabs hold of his red book in the passengers seat, "You'll get it one day big boy, don't worry. Anywho, *Atakama*!" Takai fires a blast from his hand which takes out one of the three cars, sending it spinning out before finally exploding on the sidewalk.

"That's one," he says looking through the mirror, "I think I'll take on the next one by myself," he says cracking his neck. He leaps from one cop car onto one of the opposing ones.

The officers look to the roof in a panic before a chain covered hand plows through their roof and grabs the driver by the throat, "Hmph," he says before tossing him off to the side of the road. 

As the car spins out of control with no driver Takai leaps back on top of Nick's car, "That's enough...Lets just end this," Nick grins, "Whatever you say there Chuckles, Atakama!" with that final blast slamming into the last cop car causing it to explode the duo speed off down the streets once again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Koharu continued to scan the room, looking for any sign of movement, however she heard the human call out the name of the spell ?Roteru? once more, and suddenly the rotating column of wind cleared the smoke out, busting out clear through a wall and straight into the Tokyo Sideline. Koharu could see Daikui finally, and he was in extremely bad shape, there would be no way to continue the fight.

Daikui could barely stand on his own two feet, and he looked around the room, his vision blurry, ?Ugh, I overdid it, I can't go on anymore.? Daikui spoke, amazed at the fact he could even still stand.

Koharu and Daikui both noticed as the other Demon walked over to Daikui, and before the human could read a spell out of the book, the demon raised his hand, saying he could take on someone as weak as Daikui without the need of a spell. Koharu watched in horror as the Aztec like demon suddenly started a barrage of punches, each one causing Daikui to take a step backwards. Koharu gaped at the ferocity of the demon, and as she saw the pained look on Daikui's face, she just couldn't take it anymore.

Koharu rushed forward into the room, grabbing Daikui away from the Aztec like demon before he could complete his next punch, ?Stop this already! The fight's over with! Can't you see he can barely even stand?! What's wrong with you?!"


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2010)

*Jack Black*

Jack and co. were driving around the tokyo downtown searching for a hotel, they were hopelessly lost. "Gerit, hand me that map please, I need to see where the ho-" but he was cut off by a piece of debris that fell on top of the cars hood. Jack jumped up in surprise but gerit kept his cool, "Theres demons fighting up there, I can feel it." said gerit in a serious tone. Jack responded, "So should we go up there?"
"No, we should wait for them to come down after the battle, then we can beat them." replied gerit. _Makes sense_ thought jack to himself. Jack then stopped the car and waited.

-----------------------------------

*Jotaro Kujo*

Star platinum heard the womans scream and in response looked down at the demon he was beating up. He was knocked unconscious and was bruised and bleeding all over the place, _mostly from me_ thought Star platinum. He looked back at his partner jotaro, demon child in hand. Jotaro looked at him and nodded, star platinum dropped the demon child and started to walk back to jotaro.

Jotaro Looked at the woman and then at star platinum who was only feet away from him, he proceeded to walk down the stairs. "Today, we wont burn your book, it wasn't a fair fight..." said jotaro in a deep voice as he descended the stairs.    

---------------------------------

*Jack Black*

Gerit got out of the car, "Jack, hes really close, get out the book." ordered grit. Jack rummaged through his jacket and got the book out and opened it up to the first spell.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

Candy said:


> *Jack Black*
> 
> Jack and co. were driving around the tokyo downtown searching for a hotel, they were hopelessly lost. "Gerit, hand me that map please, I need to see where the ho-" but he was cut off by a piece of debris that fell on top of the cars hood. Jack jumped up in surprise but gerit kept his cool, "Theres demons fighting up there, I can feel it." said gerit in a serious tone. Jack responded, "So should we go up there?"
> "No, we should wait for them to come down after the battle, then we can beat them." replied gerit. _Makes sense_ thought jack to himself. Jack then stopped the car and waited.
> ...



"Who was that? Lyla sighed, finally relaxing after the battle. In the end, she had won, but only with the help of the strange demon that showed up. She wanted to know more. "He a friend of your's?" Hughes asked, but Lyla just shook her head.

Then Lyla sensed them, two more Demons arriving. She ran to the broken window and gazed out at the two demon-human pairs emerging from the car. "Damn!" she shouted to herself, "It's Gerit! And Orin!... This is bad, that Demon who saved us is in trouble!"
_____________________________

Orin emerged from the car with Gerit, Jack, and James. Gerit warned of a demon coming and Jack readied himself. Orin nodded to James and James did the same, opening the Spell Book to the first spell and preparing himself.

"Get ready... He's coming!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu started to notice something in Raikou's actions, he was starting to get careless. Karasu kept dodging Raikou's blows, he wasn't sure if Raikou was still charaged up with electricity from when he destroyed his puppet, Karasu wasn't going to take any chances. Karasu saw the one of Raikou's fists come at him, Karasu managed to dodge it, though it knocked off his mask in the process. The mask went flying up in the air and landed a few feet away from them.
> 
> 'Shit! That almost got me,' Karasu thought as he jumped back from Raikou.



He looked at Karasu This is the second time i've seen you with your mask off. I don't even see why you wear it in the first place he lunged forward again, aiming for Karasu's chest



Franky said:


> "Leave her alone!" Crow shouted as Jessica blocked the scythe with her staff. She was obviously not as physically strong as the Human, as she began to shake and struggle to hold him back. Crow watched Berith encircling him.
> 
> He readied his claws, waiting for Berith to attack.



Syn kicked Jessica in the side. With Crow's focus on Jessica, Berith disappeared from sight. He then rammed Crow from behind, knocking him forward *You have your own battle to fight, you shouldn't be concerned with her* Syn said as he prepared to deliver another kick

___________________________________

After Xanth went inside, Riza and Lero went home *Well she was rather judgmental, don't you think?*

*It doesn't matter. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion. Besides, I'm too tired to think about it right now*

*I guess.* she sighed. They were walking through the park. She stopped for a moment to take a look into the pond

*Riza...let's get going*

*Alright! Gosh, why are you in such a rush!?*

*because your favorite show is about to come on.....* Riza paused for a moment

*DAMMIT! WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SO EARLIER!?* she took of running towards their house, leaving Lero behind in the dust


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Koharu looked down at the unconscious demon she now had cradled against her, and she sighed a little bit, ?I can't believe I let this happen, I should have considered the possibility more demons would be nearby.? Koharu frowned, ?Thanks to that, my first real battle has become a complete waste.?

Koharu grit her teeth slightly, the Aztec Demon and the boy, that's who she had her sights set on now. Koharu growled a little bit, but then she heard the other demon mention that two other people arrived, which could only mean that even more demons had shown up, and what's worse this demon actually knew of the other two demon's names.

?Great, that can only mean one thing,? Koharu rolled her eyes a little bit, ?The fight's about to happen on the ground, which means the safest place is actually at the top of the tower.?

Koharu turned her attention back to the injured demon, ?I'm sorry Daikui, I never expected this to be easy, but I let you down.? Koharu picked up the spell book and looked at it, closing the book up, and she looked at the door where the other two had just left, ?The two of you better not get defeated here, because this won't be the last you guys see of me.?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 8, 2010)

*The Journey Begins!*

*Egypt*
"Leo, get up. There's no time to waste. The enem-"

"AHHHHHH~!~!~!~!"

*POW!*

A figure that resembled an Anubis with green eyes and golden jewelry was kicked in the face and sent tumbling out of a tent in the middle of the desert. A young man that looked to be the age of eighteen with brown skin and hazel eyes popped his head out of the tent.

"Ehh...sorry about that, Arues. I'm still trying to get used to your face." Leo said rubbing the back of his head with an uneasy grin.

The anubis looking being known as "Arues" got back on his feet as if nothing had happened. The blow didn't seem to do any visible damage to the being. "It's amazing how we've been together for 3 weeks already and you still aren't accustomed to my form." 

"If you didn't go sticking that scary ass face of yours into my sleeping face then I wouldn't have a reason to be afraid, now would I?!" Leo rebutted with a bit of rage.

"Calm yourself Leo." Arues said crossing his arms.

Leo fully stepped out of the tent and walked up towards Arues, "Psssssh, I am calm. just don't get in my face when I'm sleep because next time you might get SHOT."

Arues rolled his eyes, "Sure.."

The temperature in the desert on this particular day was as hot as ever. A breeze wasn't even blowing and the sun had a front row seat on the desert because there wasn't a cloud in site. Leo and Arues packed up their things and started to trek through the desert once more. It looked as if they were looking for something.

"These pyramids are simply amazing." Arues said gazing up at the man-made structure.

"Yea, yea, but it's what's inside them that might be valuable."

"You don't plan on robbing a tomb do you?"

"Robbing? No. But I'm going to borrow some of the things that might be inside."

"I shall have no part in this. Robbery is something serious, Leo." Arues said, eyeing Leo.

"Blah blah blah. We already established this, Arues, you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours."

"Have it your way then. This isn't my world anyhow."


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Syn kicked Jessica in the side. With Crow's focus on Jessica, Berith disappeared from sight. He then rammed Crow from behind, knocking him forward *You have your own battle to fight, you shouldn't be concerned with her* Syn said as he prepared to deliver another kick


"Crow, don't worry about me!" Jessica said, detaching the three parts of her staff, chains connecting the links. She flip the scythe over her head, blocked the kick with one link, and spun into a position of advantage, sending the third link flying into the Human's head, actually landing a strike on him for once.

"Crow, thanks for the concern, but I can take care of myself, now you take care of yourself!" Crow nodded and lifted himself after being rammed by Berith. He was focused now, but was still pooling with the will to win this battle. He readied his claws, listening, watching, waiting for Berith to make another move, and to counter that move when he made it!


GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu looked down at the unconscious demon she now had cradled against her, and she sighed a little bit, ?I can't believe I let this happen, I should have considered the possibility more demons would be nearby.? Koharu frowned, ?Thanks to that, my first real battle has become a complete waste.?
> 
> Koharu grit her teeth slightly, the Aztec Demon and the boy, that's who she had her sights set on now. Koharu growled a little bit, but then she heard the other demon mention that two other people arrived, which could only mean that even more demons had shown up, and what's worse this demon actually knew of the other two demon's names.
> 
> ...



"Hey, you, human... what's your name?" Hughes asked, interested to hear the name of the woman who'd equaled him in strategy, "You're pretty damn good... don't get down or get angry, take your loss with pride and come back stronger than ever..." These words were some of the few motivational things Hughes would ever think about.

After Hughes said that, Lyla stood up and walked over to Daikui, wobbling a little from injuries. She held his hand as he lay in the woman's lap. "Not just you, human, but you, too, Demon... what is your name?" Lyla said, feeling shaken still from the fight, and she felt he needed someone after the beating he had taken from that Aztec Demon, "My name is Lyla, and my partner is Hughes Larzet... to be honest, if it hadn't been for that other demon, you'd have beaten me... you're a strong demon, so don't give up and get stronger.

With that, Lyla want back to her Sniper Rifle and, with Hughes' assistance, she set it up at the window. "Now... I'm going to help the one who saved me in that battle..."


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

*"Vampire" Itoru Appears! What Dangers Await the Demon Children?!*



Cooli said:


> After Xanth went inside, Riza and Lero went home *Well she was rather judgmental, don't you think?*
> 
> *It doesn't matter. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion. Besides, I'm too tired to think about it right now*
> 
> ...



A dark figure loomed in the park, standing in the woods nearby. His dark clothing basking in moonlight and his red eyes seeming to glow in the dark. "Come, Joana, I think we've found our first target..." the demon child said to his human partner, Joana Destin.

"The female one running home, correct?" Joana replied, "This won't be too difficult, Itoru..."

A dark presence loomed in the darkness, causing the Demon, Riza, to stop short for a moment, looking around. The pressure from Itoru's presence would send chills down any Demon's spine. "Vampire" Itoru, a Demon child who wanted nothing more than to enslave the other demons by becoming Demon King.

"And thus the story begins... fair female demon, what might your name be? Itoru asked the demon girl (Riza) from the shadows. Himself and Joana watched her surprise at their sudden appearance. "Are you ready to be defeated? No? Well, it doesn't matter... Itoru, are you ready? Joana asked with a cynical smile. "Always am..." Itoru replied, smiling and revealing his fangs.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Hey, you, human... what's your name?" Hughes asked, interested to hear the name of the woman who'd equaled him in strategy, "You're pretty damn good... don't get down or get angry, take your loss with pride and come back stronger than ever..." These words were some of the few motivational things Hughes would ever think about.
> 
> After Hughes said that, Lyla stood up and walked over to Daikui, wobbling a little from injuries. She held his hand as he lay in the woman's lap. "Not just you, human, but you, too, Demon... what is your name?" Lyla said, feeling shaken still from the fight, and she felt he needed someone after the beating he had taken from that Aztec Demon, "My name is Lyla, and my partner is Hughes Larzet... to be honest, if it hadn't been for that other demon, you'd have beaten me... you're a strong demon, so don't give up and get stronger.
> 
> With that, Lyla want back to her Sniper Rifle and, with Hughes' assistance, she set it up at the window. "Now... I'm going to help the one who saved me in that battle..."


 
Koharu looked up at the man as he suddenly questioned her for his name, and she listened to his motivational speech, and looked back down at the demon, who slowly started to open his eyes, coming out from his unconscious state. Koharu's eyes widened a little bit, “Daikui..” Koharu couldn't muster up any more speech at the moment.

Koharu then watched as the other demon came over, and announced that she wished to know Daikui's name, and then the other demon announced their names, herself as Lyla, and her partner as Hughes Larzet. Koharu was sure she heard that name in passing somewhere during one of her family's vacations to America, but she wasn't entirely sure where as she didn't pay much heed to anything else besides herself or her family at the time.

“My name is Takahashi Koharu, and this brat here's name is Daikui.” Koharu looked down at the demon, who was now fully conscious, despite being in a completely wakened state.

“Ugh.. I'm so tired.. and so hungry..” Daikui sighed, groaning in pain, “And I ache all over too..”

Koharu laughed a little, suddenly put at ease by Daikui's voice, “You will never change, regardless of what state your in.” Koharu pulled a bag of rice cakes out of her pack, “Here, you deserve these.” Koharu ripped open the pack, and started to feed Daikui the rice cakes one by one, since he couldn't actually move to scarf down the whole bag.

Daikui perked up as Lyla insisted she was going to go save the demon who saved her, “I'd be careful if I were in your state, your wounds may not be as bad as mine, but one wrong move could have you end up eating the ground.”


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Crow, don't worry about me!" Jessica said, detaching the three parts of her staff, chains connecting the links. She flip the scythe over her head, blocked the kick with one link, and spun into a position of advantage, sending the third link flying into the Human's head, actually landing a strike on him for once.
> 
> "Crow, thanks for the concern, but I can take care of myself, now you take care of yourself!" Crow nodded and lifted himself after being rammed by Berith. He was focused now, but was still pooling with the will to win this battle. He readied his claws, listening, watching, waiting for Berith to make another move, and to counter that move when he made it!



Syn managed to lessen the blow by leaning and jumping back a bit, causing the last link to bounce off at an angle. Syn staggered for a bit with his head down. Then he stood normally, a small bit of blood running down from the cut that was made. He wiped the blood away, and looked at it. *This is the second time someone has managed to draw blood from me...* he then looked at Jessica. Berith had managed to retrieve the scythe, and rammed Jessica in the shoulder from behind as he returned the scythe to Syn. *For that, I shall make you suffer...*




Franky said:


> A dark figure loomed in the park, standing in the woods nearby. His dark clothing basking in moonlight and his red eyes seeming to glow in the dark. "Come, Joana, I think we've found our first target..." the demon child said to his human partner, Joana Destin.
> 
> "The female one running home, correct?" Joana replied, "This won't be too difficult, Itoru..."
> 
> ...



*It's common courtesy to introduce yourself first* Riza was somewhat nervous. She could tell this pair was a lot worse then the previous demon they escaped from. She wouldn't be able to take them alone, but she didn't know who could help. Xanth and Kinzey were the only pair they knew, but Kinzey was out cold. Lero watched on, just as nervous as Riza


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu looked up at the man as he suddenly questioned her for his name, and she listened to his motivational speech, and looked back down at the demon, who slowly started to open his eyes, coming out from his unconscious state. Koharu's eyes widened a little bit, ?Daikui..? Koharu couldn't muster up any more speech at the moment.
> 
> Koharu then watched as the other demon came over, and announced that she wished to know Daikui's name, and then the other demon announced their names, herself as Lyla, and her partner as Hughes Larzet. Koharu was sure she heard that name in passing somewhere during one of her family's vacations to America, but she wasn't entirely sure where as she didn't pay much heed to anything else besides herself or her family at the time.
> 
> ...


Lyla gulped at the thought. That Aztec demon was strong, extremely strong. Lyla knew he would crush her at her current level. "That's Gerit... and Orin... I have a crush on Orin, and Gerit is my brother..." Lyla explained. She was shaking, she didn't want to see the man who saved her and the boy she had a crush on, along with her brother, beat each other senseless in an all-out brawl. Just watching was freaking her out.

Hughes watched her shaking, and sighed. "Come, Lyla, we have other things to attend to..." "No, Hughes!" Lyla shouted, gripping her Sniper Rifle, "He saved us, and we can't let them beat the shit out of each other... But... what can I do? I'm still weaker than Gerit and Orin... they were always stronger than me..." Lyla cried, her strong and ruthless act finally crumbling under the pressure.



Cooli said:


> Syn managed to lessen the blow by leaning and jumping back a bit, causing the last link to bounce off at an angle. Syn staggered for a bit with his head down. Then he stood normally, a small bit of blood running down from the cut that was made. He wiped the blood away, and looked at it. *This is the second time someone has managed to draw blood from me...* he then looked at Jessica. Berith had managed to retrieve the scythe, and rammed Jessica in the shoulder from behind as he returned the scythe to Syn. *For that, I shall make you suffer...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as Berith came to ram Jessica in the side, Crow jumped in the way and took the blow. He then latched himself onto Berith and made an attempt to begin slicing him senseless with his claws. Jessica herself got into a fighting pose and watched Syn carefully. "Ready when you are..."





"My dear, I am "Vampire" Itoru... and this is my Human partner, Joana Destin... Itoru answered the demon girl who had begun spouting human world manners. "Too bad," started Joana, "the last thing you'll hear is our names... tragic, really..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> He looked at Karasu This is the second time i've seen you with your mask off. I don't even see why you wear it in the first place he lunged forward again, aiming for Karasu's chest.



Karasu watched as Raikou aimed for him. Senna watched as Raikou lunged towards Karasu. She knew this would be the time to call out the first spell again. She quickly opened the book to the first spell.

"Oru Marion," she called out as a puppet was summoned between Raikou and Karasu.

'Perfect timing Senna,' Karasu thought as the puppet came forth. He quickly grabbed the puppet strings and had the puppet take hold of Raikou.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Franky said:


> Just as Berith came to ram Jessica in the side, Crow jumped in the way and took the blow. He then latched himself onto Berith and made an attempt to begin slicing him senseless with his claws. Jessica herself got into a fighting pose and watched Syn carefully. "Ready when you are..."
> 
> 
> 
> "My dear, I am "Vampire" Itoru... and this is my Human partner, Joana Destin... Itoru answered the demon girl who had begun spouting human world manners. "Too bad," started Joana, "the last thing you'll hear is our names... tragic, really..."



Berith flew up and then down, flinging Crow hard into the ground multiple times. Syn gripped the scythe tightly as he charged for Jessica, jumping in the air and swinging down hard with the scythe.




*Pft. As if! I'm not as weak as you think!* obviously a bluff as Itoru was a lot stronger. She stepped back slightly

*Hold your ground Riza...* Riza cut her eyes back at Lero, but made sure to keep her focus on the foes in front of her.



Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu watched as Raikou aimed for him. Senna watched as Raikou lunged towards Karasu. She knew this would be the time to call out the first spell again. She quickly opened the book to the first spell.
> 
> "Oru Marion," she called out as a puppet was summoned between Raikou and Karasu.
> 
> 'Perfect timing Senna,' Karasu thought as the puppet came forth. He quickly grabbed the puppet strings and had the puppet take hold of Raikou.



Shit! there was no way to avoid the doll in mid air and in mid attack. The puppet grabbed hold of Raikou, causing him to fall to the ground.

Hmm. You got careless Raikou. Maybe we should increase your training?

Fuck That! Raikou began trying to power his way out of the puppets hold


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Shit! there was no way to avoid the doll in mid air and in mid attack. The puppet grabbed hold of Raikou, causing him to fall to the ground.
> 
> Hmm. You got careless Raikou. Maybe we should increase your training?
> 
> Fuck That! Raikou began trying to power his way out of the puppets hold



Karasu pulled harder on the strings to strengthen the puppet's hold on Raikou. He had Raikou now and he knew he was going to take advantage of this while he had the chance. He then pulled on the puppet causing both it and Raikou to go flying up in the air and smash into the ground. 

"Oh my," Senna muttered as she watched the puppet and Raikou into the ground. It appeared the two left a small crater from the impact.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu pulled harder on the strings to strengthen the puppet's hold on Raikou. He had Raikou now and he knew he was going to take advantage of this while he had the chance. He then pulled on the puppet causing both it and Raikou to go flying up in the air and smash into the ground.
> 
> "Oh my," Senna muttered as she watched the puppet and Raikou into the ground. It appeared the two left a small crater from the impact.



_"Dammit! How could I let this happen!?"_ he thought to himself. Even though he had just been slammed into the ground, he continued to struggle to get out of the hold, but the puppet only bonded him tighter in his attempts

Remember your training he said plainly.

What are you talking about old man!? it took a while, but he started to think back on his training.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Daikui and Koharu listened to the story of the demon as she fed him his 20th bag of rice cakes, and Koharu suddenly came to the decision that despite the odd appearances of the two people they fought, they weren't so different from each other after all. Daikui slowly managed to make himself stand up, and wobbly began walking over to the window.

?Oi, stop that, you're not in any condition to be walking right now!? Koharu's calm visage fell, worry showing through it.

Daikui smiled a little at Koharu, ?I'll be fine, the wounds aren't that horrible, besides after I've eaten for long enough, they should start to heal up pretty quickly.?

Daikui stood at the window, and Koharu immediately got up to walk over as well, not intent on leaving the demon kid to his own devices, for fear that he might fall unconscious again.

?If they're stronger than you, then you should worry more about yourself.? Daikui continued to stare out the window at the other two demons, ?Wanting to help is a noble cause, but as things stand now, you won't be able to.?

Koharu looked at Daikui, surprised at his words of wisdom, and she smiled a little bit, the demon kid always had a way of bringing out her soft side.

A sudden jolt of energy surged through Daikui, and his wounds seemed to suddenly be non-existent, ?Alright! I'm ready for the next fight!? Daikui shouted, having been revitalized after the twenty bags of Rice Cakes Koharu had fed him.

?Wha... you're already ready for another fight?!? Koharu asked, somewhat surprising 

Daikui cheered a little bit, ?Of course, I run off of energy, so as long as my energy is replenished, my wounds will heal fast!?

?Jeez, you are really something else.? Koharu stated with a slightly exasperated sigh, needless to say she was happy though.

Daikui's face suddenly turned serious, ?Come on, let's go down, there's something I want to check out.?

Koharu blinked, ?And how, pray tell, do you propose we get down this tower without getting engaged in the fight below??

Daikui smirked, picking Koharu up, and hoisting her over his shoulder, making her give a surprised yelped. Daikui grabbed the skateboard that he dragged up the stairs with him while going to attack Lyla, and suddenly placed both feet on it, ?Like this of course!?

Daikui immediately shot the skateboard off the tower, and out of the window, causing Koharu to scream like a scared little girl, and he started skateboarding down the tower with Koharu over his shoulder.

?DAMN IT DAIKUI, I'LL KILL YOU FOR THIS!? Koharu shouted, and she meant every word if they survived.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> _"Dammit! How could I let this happen!?"_ he thought to himself. Even though he had just been slammed into the ground, he continued to struggle to get out of the hold, but the puppet only bonded him tighter in his attempts
> 
> Remember your training he said plainly.
> 
> What are you talking about old man!? it took a while, but he started to think back on his training.



Karasu repeated his actions a few more times by flinging the puppet and Raikou in the air and causing the two to land on the ground. He knew if he could keep doing this, it would deal its damage onto Raikou. Karasu hoped it'd take a while for Raikou to figure out a way free.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

It was hard to concentrate due to the constant bashing, but then Raikou remembered how he was even able to start competing in battles in the first place His hold he whispered to himself. Just then, Raikou grabbed the puppet by the arm and leg. Before he was slammed on the ground the next time, he began rotating. When he and the puppet hit the ground, he was able to break the hold. Still holding onto the puppet, he threw it back at Karasu, but due to the strings now being twisted, it would be hard to control.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> It was hard to concentrate due to the constant bashing, but then Raikou remembered how he was even able to start competing in battles in the first place His hold he whispered to himself. Just then, Raikou grabbed the puppet by the arm and leg. Before he was slammed on the ground the next time, he began rotating. When he and the puppet hit the ground, he was able to break the hold. Still holding onto the puppet, he threw it back at Karasu, but due to the strings now being twisted, it would be hard to control.



'Shit!' Karasu thought as he saw the strings all twisted up. He had two choices either cut the strings and abandon the puppet or make due it and try to continue fight with it. He chose the lesser of two evils and cut the strings with his hidden blade. That was the second time Raikou caused him to cut the strings, the next time Karasu would make sure he wouldn't be able to do it again. Karasu tossed the puppet aside and got in a stance. Prepared for Raikou's next attack.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

It's time we end this his mind was clear, and he only had one thought on it, and that was winning.

Denkouza Amuruk! Raikou's arms surged again. He charged for Karasu again, head on. This time he was going to make sure he defeated Karasu. The bet was no longer important, he didn't care if Karasu joined him or not. He just wanted to prove he was superior, and wanted to make sure Karasu knew it.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Berith flew up and then down, flinging Crow hard into the ground multiple times. Syn gripped the scythe tightly as he charged for Jessica, jumping in the air and swinging down hard with the scythe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crow held on tight as Berith started slamming him into the ground. All the while Crow was still scratching up his body, at least exchanging wound for wound. As the human came down on Jessica, she side stepped him and made for another blow to Syn's head.



Itoru looked as if he was getting a little bored. "Sigh... alright... time for you to go, Riza...." Itoru said, getting sort of blank and looking at Riza with blank eyes, "Go, Joana..." "Aye aye, Itoru... Vampuruk!!!" Black wings that blended with the night air emerged from Itoru's back and his body began to glow red.

Itoru flapped his wings like heartbeats and lifted himself into the air. "Gigano Ganzu Chaireido!!!" Joana commanded the spell. Itoru opened his mouth wide and 7 red glowing chains shot out, 4 swerving and weaving at Riza's Human Partner, and 3 shooting for Riza. Before her partner could cast the spell, a chain grappled around his mouth, keeping him from saying anything.

"Alone, you're dead..."




GikuHonishimo said:


> Daikui and Koharu listened to the story of the demon as she fed him his 20th bag of rice cakes, and Koharu suddenly came to the decision that despite the odd appearances of the two people they fought, they weren't so different from each other after all. Daikui slowly managed to make himself stand up, and wobbly began walking over to the window.
> 
> ?Oi, stop that, you're not in any condition to be walking right now!? Koharu's calm visage fell, worry showing through it.
> 
> ...



Lyla knew what Daikui wanted to "check out"... A powerful Demon had just appeared in Tokyo, and there was no doubt that that was where he was heading. She ran after him, Hughes following, understanding instantly. "Daikui, wait!" she shouted, catching up to him, "I'm coming with you... that demon you're sensing, he's far too strong for anyone alone... but, if i can get my brother, Orin, and that Aztec demon to help us, we may have a chance!"

With that, Lyla ran to the front of the building, where Orin, Gerit, and the Aztec Demon were already confronting each other. "All of you! Don't you sense him?" she began, "And all of our books have warned us! "Vampire" Itoru is in the Human World!"

"Itoru is in the Human World now?" Orin replied, knowing good and well who he was. Orin stopped for a minute and looked to Gerit. "Gerit... We three, you, me, and Star Platinum are three of the eldest Demons in this battle... we have to help defeat Itoru!" Orin demanded, waiting for a response from Gerit and Star Platinum.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Franky said:


> Lyla was happy to have their support. The Demon Children were gathered now, and all the pieces necessary to beat Itoru were brought together. "Daikui, you can lead us to Itoru, we'll all be there to help!" Lyla said, Orin nodding behind her and the other agreeing as well, everyone ready to face "Vampire" Itoru.



Daikui nodded a little bit, ?Thank you guys, there's no way we could do it on our own, but we have to hurry, someone is already fighting him.?

?Wait just a second! Who is this ?Vampire? Itoru guy you're referring to?? Koharu said, hopping down from Daikui's grip, and looking slightly worried.

 ?Vampire Itoru is an incredibly powerful demon child, he's bent on enslaving all of the demons to do his bidding after he becomes the demon king, look I don't have time to explain more, we have to-? Daikui was cut off by Koharu running over, and grabbing a nearby skateboard.

?I don't know what this is all about, but no one's going to be enslaving one of my friends. Daikui, let's roll!? Koharu stated matter of factly, placing one foot of the skateboard, and the other on the ground.

Daikui smiled at Koharu, ?Thank you.? The demon child stated, rendered speechless by the statement Koharu made.

With that, the demon-human duo speed the skateboards off down the street, heading off in the direction of Itoru, the life of the demon fighting the vampire hanging in the balance, and the clock ticking fast.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Daikui nodded a little bit, ?Thank you guys, there's no way we could do it on our own, but we have to hurry, someone is already fighting him.?
> 
> ?Wait just a second! Who is this ?Vampire? Itoru guy you're referring to?? Koharu said, hopping down from Daikui's grip, and looking slightly worried.
> 
> ...



Lyla nodded, but now it was time for the only demon older than Itoru himself to take control. "Everyone, in the car, James, drive after those two!" said Orin. With that, Star Platinum, Jotaro Kujo, Gerit, Jack Black, "Clockwork" Orin, and James Bolster all squeezed into the vehicle and james sped down the road, following the skateboarding demon kid.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 8, 2010)

Xanth dragged Kinzey up the stairs and rolled him onto the bed, panting a bit from the effort. She studied his face for a bit; he wasn't as pale, he wasno longer sweating, and his aggravated smile had eased. Hopefully he would recover soon. Smiling, she closed the door and went to do the laundry.

It wasn't till about an hour later she heard an energetic "YAAAAAHOOO!!" Come from Kinzey's room. astonished, she rushed upstairs and flung open the door. He was standing there, a sloppy grin on his face. "Kinzey!?" she exclaimed. "The one and only" he replied.

Then, glancing over at the nightstand, they saw that Xanth's spellbook was glowing. "A new spell?" he queried, picking it up and flipping through the pages. Pointing, he said "I can read this, though I won't as I'm scared it will destroy the apartment". Looking at Xanth, he exclaimed "We got our second spell!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow held on tight as Berith started slamming him into the ground. All the while Crow was still scratching up his body, at least exchanging wound for wound. As the human came down on Jessica, she side stepped him and made for another blow to Syn's head.



Syn dropped the scythe and grabbed the piece of the staff Jessica attacked him with, holding on tightly, stopping her long enough for Berith to ram Crow into Jessica, causing the three to topple over. Berith picked himself up and flew back to Syn, scratches covering his body. Syn's book began glowing brightly. He opened it and noticed the new spell. *Togeusen* he called out. Just then, the red spines on Berith's wings enlarged and fired off at Jessica and Crow like missiles. The spines regrew and fired off again, now sending four missile like spines at the two





> Itoru looked as if he was getting a little bored. "Sigh... alright... time for you to go, Riza...." Itoru said, getting sort of blank and looking at Riza with blank eyes, "Go, Joana..." "Aye aye, Itoru... Vampuruk!!!" Black wings that blended with the night air emerged from Itoru's back and his body began to glow red.
> 
> Itoru flapped his wings like heartbeats and lifted himself into the air. "Gigano Ganzu Chaireido!!!" Joana commanded the spell. Itoru opened his mouth wide and 7 red glowing chains shot out, 4 swerving and weaving at Riza's Human Partner, and 3 shooting for Riza. Before her partner could cast the spell, a chain grappled around his mouth, keeping him from saying anything.
> 
> "Alone, you're dead..."



Lero managed to dodge 3 of the chains *Fanto...* Lero was interrupted by the chain going straight for his mouth. He managed to block it with his free hand, and then continued the spell *Fantomuruk!* Riza was then split into multiple images/phantoms, allowing her to dodge the chains headed for her. Using her scythe, she cut the chain that had Lero by the arm

*I'm sure we can manage* she was still nervous, but they weren't going down without a fight


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 8, 2010)

Continuing to flip through the book, Kinzey spotted a second page he could understand. Reading it, Kinzey proclaimed "Oh no!"

"What?"

"Apparently there's an evil demon we must stop from winning the war. His name is "Vampire" Itoru".

"I know him" Xanth said, shocked. "He was an outcast, like me, and he spent all his time training".

"Can you tell where he is?" Kinzey pressed.

Closing her eyes, Xanth said after a few seconds "He's just a few blocks away; Riza and Lero are there too!"

Kinzey vaugely remembered hearing their saviors' names. "We have to help them!"

Grabbing their spellbook, The two of them raced out of the apartment and took to the streets, following Xanth's directions. Finally they found the two, fighting an evil looking mammado and his human. "Riza! Lero!" Xanth called.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2010)

Riza and Lero didn't have time to divert their attention to Xanth who had called out their names, and thus didn't even hear her call them. Their focus was solely on trying to dodge Itoru's attacks, which was proving extremely difficult *Fantomuruk!* he called out as multiple phantoms of him and Riza scattered into different directions to dodge Itoru's latest attack


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Koharu and Daikui continued skating down the street, noticing that the others were following them by car, but they didn't care as this gave them far more exercise. Koharu smirked a little bit, easily keeping up with the swift speed that Daikui had set, both of them moving at a speed equivalent to covering a 100 meter dash in ten seconds. Normally that would be a record, but they weren't moving simply on foot, they were propelling themselves with the use of skateboards, which increased their speed by a marginal amount.

“Daikui, how close are we to them?” Koharu asked, starting to get worried about the other demon's health.

“Not much longer now, we'll be there in about two minutes, I only hope they can hold out that long!” Daikui responded in a distracted manner, Koharu could tell his only interest was getting there in time.

Daikui felt a sick feeling start to come over him as they got closer, he never did like the feeling that Itoru gave off, it was always like a foul stench that just made you feel sick to your stomach. Of course, Daikui never expected him to appear so soon, he thought it would be much later until the demon showed himself.

“Daikui! I can see something ahead!” Koharu shouted, and Daikui snapped his head forward.

Daikui could tell beyond a shadow of a doubt that one of the four figures they saw in front of them was definitely the vampire Itoru, and it seemed like the other demon appeared to be making a move towards him. A stupid mistake on that demon's part, Itoru would easily overpower it with one of his owns moves, fortunately for the demon it seemed like the cavalry was going to arrive just in time.

“There's no doubt about it, that's definitely Itoru up there, I know this feeling anywhere!” Daikui shouted.

“Alright, time to do this then!” Koharu opened the spell book, prepared to make an all or nothing attack on this demon, hopefully with the help of all of them together, they could manage to burn Itoru's book before his power became too strong.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Continuing to flip through the book, Kinzey spotted a second page he could understand. Reading it, Kinzey proclaimed "Oh no!"
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


"Oh? More Demons? It seems that they are already congregating to defeat me... foolish..." Itoru said to himself. 

Itoru swiftly looked at the crowd of phantoms, flicking a pebble into one of them, making it obvious it was an illusion. Using his immense speed, Itoru flew at the new Demon, who just happened to be an outcast just as he was, Xanth. "Hello, deary, are you here for the slaughter?" he asked with a cynical smile as he flew at her with unimaginable speed.

"Chai Chaagasu..." Joana cast the spell. Itoru's chains began to burrow under ground until they came up under Xanth's human partner, wrapping up over him and over his mouth, so that he would be unable to cast spells. Itoru began to sap him of his heart energy. "How refreshing~!"




GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu and Daikui continued skating down the street, noticing that the others were following them by car, but they didn't care as this gave them far more exercise. Koharu smirked a little bit, easily keeping up with the swift speed that Daikui had set, both of them moving at a speed equivalent to covering a 100 meter dash in ten seconds. Normally that would be a record, but they weren't moving simply on foot, they were propelling themselves with the use of skateboards, which increased their speed by a marginal amount.
> 
> ?Daikui, how close are we to them?? Koharu asked, starting to get worried about the other demon's health.
> 
> ...





Cooli said:


> Riza and Lero didn't have time to divert their attention to Xanth who had called out their names, and thus didn't even hear her call them. Their focus was solely on trying to dodge Itoru's attacks, which was proving extremely difficult *Fantomuruk!* he called out as multiple phantoms of him and Riza scattered into different directions to dodge Itoru's latest attack



Itoru was well into his battle with Xanth and Riza when the others arrived. Orin and Lyla shot out of the car, ready to fight. Lyla and Hughes instantly set up her Sniper Rifle atop the stolen rental car. "All of you, charge in and we'll support from the back!" Lyla commanded. "Human Partners, this way, we need to stay out of the way, stay back here with Lyla!" Hughes added in.

"Ha! Not a chance!" James Bolster stated proudly, opening his and Orin's Spell Book, "We can't let our friends go in there alone, no matter how dangerous! Now LET'S GO, ORIN! AMU YO-YO!" Orin and James ran at Itoru, Orin's arms transforming into Yo-Yo's with massive gears.

"Pesky Pesky Pesky... little mice should stare in their holes..." Itoru commented, watching the oncoming demons.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Cooli said:


> It's time we end this his mind was clear, and he only had one thought on it, and that was winning.
> 
> Denkouza Amuruk! Raikou's arms surged again. He charged for Karasu again, head on. This time he was going to make sure he defeated Karasu. The bet was no longer important, he didn't care if Karasu joined him or not. He just wanted to prove he was superior, and wanted to make sure Karasu knew it.



Karasu nodded when Raikou mentioned it was time to end this. He knew this battle had dragged on for far too long. As Raikou charged at Karasu, Karasu was ready to stab Raikou head on with his blade. As Raikou's attack hit him, he lunged the blade forward. Karasu felt the shock run through him, he held back from crying out in pain. He started to feel his body go partially limp.

'Dammit,' Karasu thought as he coughed up a little bit of spit. Senna watched as the two deliver what appeared to be their final blows. From what it looked like, it looked like Karasu managed to stab Raikou as Raikou managed to hit Karasu with his lightening attack. From what it looked like, the battle was over.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit as she heard Hughes mention to stay back beside Lyla, and she decided to do just that. Koharu worked better from long distances anyways, and Daikui's one spell worked from moderate distances. Koharu and Daikui both watched as the Aztec like demon shot off his spell at the vampire, and then proceeded to use a flurry of punches, all of which Itoru managed to block. Then they watched as Orin was easily tossed aside like a ragdoll after his attack failed.

?Tch, alright, so that's not going to work, let's try it from a distance then, Daikui!? Koharu called out, and Daikui sprung into action, closing the distance just far enough to actually be of any use.

?Let's do it, Genki-Raidou!? Koharu called out the spell's name.

Daikui opened his mouth, and the soccer ball like energy formed from his mouth. Daikui shot the blast out of his mouth, and the attack headed towards Itoru, of course neither Koharu nor Daikui expected the attack to have any affect, but if it could cause even a small distraction, it would be enough.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit as she heard Hughes mention to stay back beside Lyla, and she decided to do just that. Koharu worked better from long distances anyways, and Daikui's one spell worked from moderate distances. Koharu and Daikui both watched as the Aztec like demon shot off his spell at the vampire, and then proceeded to use a flurry of punches, all of which Itoru managed to block. Then they watched as Orin was easily tossed aside like a ragdoll after his attack failed.
> 
> ?Tch, alright, so that's not going to work, let's try it from a distance then, Daikui!? Koharu called out, and Daikui sprung into action, closing the distance just far enough to actually be of any use.
> 
> ...



Simply put, short and sweet, Itoru flew over the attack and instantly swooped at Daikui, who Itoru also already knew. But, before Itoru reached him, a blast of wind, followed by another, caught his wings and pushed him back. Lyla turned to Daikui and gave a thumbs up, promising to keep him safe this time.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinzey struggled against the chains but to no avail. With each passing second he grew weaker as his heart energy was sapped, and even at his peak he wouldn't've been able to break them. He tried to mumble a spell, but the chains around his mouth prevented this.

Xanth, seeing Kinzey's predicament, went wild, throwing herself at Itoru and trying to pummel him with her fists. "Leave him alone!" she screamed. "What, you're so weak that you can't face me fairly? You have to trap a defenseless human? You must be pretty afraid of me to pull a trick like that, you fucking coward! If you couldn't stop us from using spells, I bet a Mommado without a human could beat you!" She continued to berate him, hoping he would turn his attention on her and let Kinzey go.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

*New York*

Nick had ditched the cop car a few miles back and had Takai blow it up. He now walked the streets like he had before but fun time was over, or was it all just for fun? Was their a method behind the madness? The truth would soon be discovered as his eyes perked up after spotting his destination.

"Takai, stick to the usual: Out of sight, but dagger at their throats," he said, seemingly to himself but he knew his demon had heard him. He walked into a run down building and there were several well dressed men seated at a table, "Gentlemen, I suppose everything's gone according to plan?"

"Yes, we've done just as you've said," one says, "Why're we listening to this punk anyway," another one spouts in a gruff voice, "Because with his plan we can finally break free from that bastard's control..."

"Yea yea hurray for me," he says clapping his hands together, "So if things are all set up how exactly are we supposed to signal things?"

One of the men get up, "We radio them with this," he says holding up some kind of communicator, "Oh good," in a flash he snatches it out of his hands, "And the helicopter is ready?" 

They look around at each other, "What helicopter?" Nick grins, "Oh the helicopter for me to leave in once shit hits the fan," he says casually, *"WHAT?!"*

"You said this would work perfectly!" one shouts in an outrage, "Oh it will, but it's guaranteed to lead to some serious blood shed, and as much as I want to see the heads roll I've got bigger and hopefully better things to get to."

The master plan, the book keeper acts as if the whole sceme was just done on a whim, well that was because it pretty much was. A whim that had lasted several months, taken great coordination and much preperation. 

But the most important part of it all had been taking place for years. A man by the name of Syn Honse had layed all the ground work. He had taken over the city, took over all of the gangs, taking away their leaders powers. 

It didn't take a genius of the human mind like Nick to know that this would anger people. Gang leaders and gang members were some of the most high strong, arrogant people in the world, and there's no way they'd take being turned into lackeys lightly. Though he had to carefully pick out the right members...He needed people smart enough to know the inner workings of the system, but he knew there would be many that had gained loyalities to the leader, and they were certainly out. 

After he had finally gained his tiny army the set up was pretty simple. They'd take care of the important stuff while Nick would cause a little chaos, keep the cops distracted adn running in circles while the real plan went into motion.

And now the last step before the big finale was to tie up some loose ends, "I'm sure you were all too dumb to realize how things would turn out, and now that I've told you you're angry." 

"So," he makes a quick hand motion, *"Akatama,"* from outside a few explosions can be heard taking place inside, along with a few moans and screams but in this part of town no one really cares, it's all part of the usual.

"And that's that," he says spinning around and heading towards the door, Takai behind him, "Oh! That's right, I forgot to signal them!" he says jokingly.

With a click of a button he brings it up to his mouth, "Everyone ready?" several voices beep in spouting "Yes" "Yep" "Good to go" "Lets do this" and all that good stuff."Then lets get down to business..."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

Riza and Lero were at the back of the group taking a short rest. They needed time to build up their energy again before doing something that would give everyone the edge in the fight
______________________

Raikou pulled the knife out of his left shoulder, and threw the blade to the ground. He then grabbed his shoulder tightly, making sure to keep a lot of pressure on it until he was able to get it patched up. He looked over at Karasu to see if he would be able to stand up.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey struggled against the chains but to no avail. With each passing second he grew weaker as his heart energy was sapped, and even at his peak he wouldn't've been able to break them. He tried to mumble a spell, but the chains around his mouth prevented this.
> 
> Xanth, seeing Kinzey's predicament, went wild, throwing herself at Itoru and trying to pummel him with her fists. "Leave him alone!" she screamed. "What, you're so weak that you can't face me fairly? You have to trap a defenseless human? You must be pretty afraid of me to pull a trick like that, you fucking coward! If you couldn't stop us from using spells, I bet a Mommado without a human could beat you!" She continued to berate him, hoping he would turn his attention on her and let Kinzey go.


"Get off," commanded Itoru, grabbing Xanth by her neck and clamping hard. He flew down to her Human, tossed her onto the ground and looked into his eyes. "Eidousu," Joana let off another spell, feeling Xanth's Partner's heart Energy fill him.

"You are now under my control... attack Xanth..." Itoru commanded Xanth's human partner, who was now under the power of Eidousu. Itoru released the chains back into the ground, and Kinzey began to attack Xanth, losing control of his body.

Itoru then turned and flew at Lyla and Daikui once more, but, this time, the chains came back out of the ground and wrapped around both Hughes' and Koharu's faces, tying them together and preventing them from casting spells. He then proceeded with the sapping of their energies, before swooping towards Lyla.

Just before he connected, Orin's gear came crashing down and smashed him into the ground. But, when the dust cleared, he was holding up the gear and had simply thrown it aside, turning back to Lyla.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou pulled the knife out of his left shoulder, and threw the blade to the ground. He then grabbed his shoulder tightly, making sure to keep a lot of pressure on it until he was able to get it patched up. He looked over at Karasu to see if he would be able to stand up.



Karasu was on the ground, he knew he was defeated. Continue to fight would be just pointless and stupid. He tried to get up but, it was a bit hard since his body was still a bit numb from the shock.

"Here," Senna said as she helped him up and let him use her body for a support. Senna could tell that the two were done. 

"Thanks," Karasu said as he leaned on her. Karasu looked over at Raikou, at least he managed to get the blade in into Raikou's shoulder. Karasu knew now he had to fulfill his end of the bet since he lost.

"Well Raikou it looks like you won," Karasu said sounding distant and disappointed. Senna looked at Raikou's wound, she knew she could patch that up for him.

"Raikou is it alright if I patch up your wound for you?" she asked showing concern about it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 9, 2010)

Daikui immediately ran over to Koharu while Itoru was distracted, he had to act fast if he intended on saving everyone before things got even dicier than they were. Daikui tried to think of something, anything to remove the chains, and suddenly he noticed that a pulsing energy seemed to be flowing through the chains. Daikui immediately started eating the chains off of Lyla and Hughes' faces, finally managing to get the chains out of them.

?Whew, thank you Daikui, that was a close one.? Koharu looked down at the spell book, and noticed that a new spell had popped up in the book, ?Daikui have you been feeling any stronger lately?? Koharu asked.

?Yeah! It's totally weird, ever since I recovered from my last fight, it's like I've been busting with energy!? Daikui stated, the energy almost overflowing through him.

Koharu looked at Hughes, ?I think if this goes well enough, we should be able to pull it off, if all we have to do is burn the book, then we just need to get to the human controlling it.?

Koharu nodded a little bit, ?Daikui, let's do this, get ready for the next attack!?

Daikui smirked, ?Yosh, ready when you are boss!? Daikui stated, turning to Itoru who had been distracted with the combination of the attacks from the other two, pulling one of the demons inward and slamming it into the other.

?Alright, Daikui, let's do this! Genki Bimuamu!? Koharu shouted.

Daikui suddenly held up his arm, forming it into a fist, and he noticed the energy glowing from his arm, preparing to condense into a long range attack, and Daikui's face lit up with excitement. Just as the attack shot outward from Daikui's arm, he screamed ?SPECIAL BEAM CANNON!? and the attack flew towards Itoru.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Daikui immediately ran over to Koharu while Itoru was distracted, he had to act fast if he intended on saving everyone before things got even dicier than they were. Daikui tried to think of something, anything to remove the chains, and suddenly he noticed that a pulsing energy seemed to be flowing through the chains. Daikui immediately started eating the chains off of Lyla and Hughes' faces, finally managing to get the chains out of them.
> 
> ?Whew, thank you Daikui, that was a close one.? Koharu looked down at the spell book, and noticed that a new spell had popped up in the book, ?Daikui have you been feeling any stronger lately?? Koharu asked.
> 
> ...



"You've been watching far too much human television... Itoru commented, knocking the beam aside easily. Itoru then came in close range with Daikui, sending a flurry of punches all over his body.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu was on the ground, he knew he was defeated. Continue to fight would be just pointless and stupid. He tried to get up but, it was a bit hard since his body was still a bit numb from the shock.
> 
> "Here," Senna said as she helped him up and let him use her body for a support. Senna could tell that the two were done.
> 
> ...



Raikou walked over to Karasu and helped lift him up along with Senna. You did good. You've really gotten strong he smiled at Karasu. Not one of those cocky "I'm superior" smirks he always gives, but an actual pleased/happy smile. Raikou then looked at Senna If it's not too much trouble, yes please. he accepted her offer to fix his knife wound

Ivan closed his book and put it away as he walked over to the others Good. When you're all healed you can start your 50 Raikou froze for a moment

fi-Fif-FIFTY!?!?!?!? he twitched

Did you think I would forget about that old man comment?


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2010)

Star Platinum and Gerit slammed into each other very hard, they were both injured. Star platinum and Jotaro both looked at Itoru, Star platinum started, "You think you're strong? walking around beating up on the weak." Said star platinum as he pointed at Itoru "When weak people attack weaker people, that means nothing in the face of true power."
"You, Itoru, are not strong!" Shouted Jotaro and Star Platinum at the same time. suddenly, their book started to glow; Jotaro opened up the book and looked at the spell. "Get ready Star Platinum, we're going to trash this place, DISKUSEN!" Sai jotaro in an incredibly loud voice. Star platinum raised his rand above his head, air particles and debris started to rotate at an extreme speed, so much that it appeared to be a disk.
"Ill show you strength of someone who is truly POWERFUL!" Said Star Platinum as he sent the disk flying at Itoru.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou walked over to Karasu and helped lift him up along with Senna. You did good. You've really gotten strong he smiled at Karasu. Not one of those cocky "I'm superior" smirks he always gives, but an actual pleased/happy smile. Raikou then looked at Senna If it's not too much trouble, yes please. he accepted her offer to fix his knife wound
> 
> Ivan closed his book and put it away as he walked over to the others Good. When you're all healed you can start your 50 Raikou froze for a moment
> 
> ...



Karasu looked at Raikou as he helped him along with Senna. He really didn't want Raikou to be touching him even if he was helping. He didn't even realize that his left eye started to slightly twitch. Though he was taken back by Raikou's smile. He could tell it wasn't the usual cocky smile. Senna looked at Karasu and Raikou. She could that the two really were friends. She finally for the first time got a good glimpse of Karasu without his mask. She was surprised that he looked pretty much normal with the exception of his eye color. She wondered why he even wore a mask.

"Come on, let's all go inside," Senna said sweetly.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

As Lero and Riza continued to gather heart energy, they watched on as the others tied their best to fight Itoru. *We have to help them. There has to be something we can do* Lero stood up

*Then let's help* he extended his hand out to Riza. She smiled, grabbed it and stood up.

*We can do this. If we all work together, we can win!*

*FANTOMURUK!!!!!!!!!!* just then, multiple copies of everyone and their attacks surrounded Itoru


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2010)

Gerit got up, dazed from Itoru tossing him into Star Platinum. Right as he got up jack tossed him something, it was a lighter. "Use that to burn the book when you get up close, you need to take down the partner!  Sorureidousen!" a sword flew out gerit's mouth and into the ground, "Use that to fight with, your speed will increase if you drop weight!" 

Gerit nodded at jack and gave him a thumbs up, he then proceeded to rush to the book keeper at extremely high speeds. Gerit didnt think that even Itoru could catch him now. Then, out of nowhere, clones of Gerit appeared everywhere, he decided he should use this to his advantage.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit got up, dazed from Itoru tossing him into Star Platinum. Right as he got up jack tossed him something, it was a lighter. "Use that to burn the book when you get up close, you need to take down the partner!  Sorureidousen!" a sword flew out gerit's mouth and into the ground, "Use that to fight with, your speed will increase if you drop weight!"
> 
> Gerit nodded at jack and gave him a thumbs up, he then proceeded to rush to the book keeper at extremely high speeds. Gerit didnt think that even Itoru could catch him now. Then, out of nowhere, clones of Gerit appeared everywhere, he decided he should use this to his advantage.



 Koharu noticed the disk attack that the other demon sent out, and then she heard the human from earlier call out a spell. What Koharu saw after that shocked even her, clones of everyone using their attacks started popping up all over the battlefied. Daikui saw this, and took the opportunity of distraction from the disk attack in order to jump back over to Koharu.

“Koharu, we have to get the human, now while everyone's firing at him, if we don't it could be too late!” Daikui stated, worry showing through his visage.

“Right, let's get on that now while we've got the chance!” Koharu agreed, spotting the human very close nearby.

Koharu and Daikui took off in a rush towards the human from behind, Daikui taking the lead. The human seemed to be distracted by the fight going on, and not much paying attention to anything else around him, a perfect opportunity for the duo to get the book away from the human, or to at least stall Itoru's attacks for a short period of time.

As the two of them get closer, they notice that the demon Gerit is approaching the human book keeper as well, and Koharu gets an idea, seeing their current rate of progression as well as the angle, Koharu predicts that the explosion from Genki-Raidou would send the book keeper flying straight toward Gerit.

“Daikui! Let's do this! Genki Raidou!” Koharu shouts.

Daikui opens his mouth, the soccer ball like blast shooting out of his mouth, and headed straight towards the bookkeeper.

“Please let this plan work!” Koharu says to herself, “Because if this fails, the battle will never end.”


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Xanth easily dodged Kinzey's attacks. After all, just because he was possessed by Itoru didn't mean he wasn't a slow, weak human. Until Kinzey regained controll of himself, they couldn't help in the fight, and were only a hinderance, so snapping him out of it was her top priority. "God damn it, stop Kinzey!" she yelled. She tackled him to the ground, pinning him down. "STOP! STOP! STOP!" Xanth screamed, punctuating each word by smashing his head with her's. "Stop...Stop...Stop". By now her voice was weakening, and tears were streaking down her face. Both his and her foreheads had bloody spots were they collided.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> Star Platinum and Gerit slammed into each other very hard, they were both injured. Star platinum and Jotaro both looked at Itoru, Star platinum started, "You think you're strong? walking around beating up on the weak." Said star platinum as he pointed at Itoru "When weak people attack weaker people, that means nothing in the face of true power."
> "You, Itoru, are not strong!" Shouted Jotaro and Star Platinum at the same time. suddenly, their book started to glow; Jotaro opened up the book and looked at the spell. "Get ready Star Platinum, we're going to trash this place, DISKUSEN!" Sai jotaro in an incredibly loud voice. Star platinum raised his rand above his head, air particles and debris started to rotate at an extreme speed, so much that it appeared to be a disk.
> "Ill show you strength of someone who is truly POWERFUL!" Said Star Platinum as he sent the disk flying at Itoru.


Itoru easily dodged the disk, but, just then, clones of everyone appeared all around. "What the hell?" Itoru asked, getting a little pissed off.



Candy said:


> Gerit got up, dazed from Itoru tossing him into Star Platinum. Right as he got up jack tossed him something, it was a lighter. "Use that to burn the book when you get up close, you need to take down the partner!  Sorureidousen!" a sword flew out gerit's mouth and into the ground, "Use that to fight with, your speed will increase if you drop weight!"
> 
> Gerit nodded at jack and gave him a thumbs up, he then proceeded to rush to the book keeper at extremely high speeds. Gerit didnt think that even Itoru could catch him now. Then, out of nowhere, clones of Gerit appeared everywhere, he decided he should use this to his advantage.





GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu noticed the disk attack that the other demon sent out, and then she heard the human from earlier call out a spell. What Koharu saw after that shocked even her, clones of everyone using their attacks started popping up all over the battlefied. Daikui saw this, and took the opportunity of distraction from the disk attack in order to jump back over to Koharu.
> 
> ?Koharu, we have to get the human, now while everyone's firing at him, if we don't it could be too late!? Daikui stated, worry showing through his visage.
> 
> ...


"FUCK!" Itoru shouted, seeing the two demons rushing his partner. He was too far to reach him. Joana, though, knew what he was doing. He threw the book to Itoru himself, who caught it right away. Joana took heavy damage himself from the attack.

But, this was all in Hughes' calculations. "Lyla, let's do it! Our third spell, ORUZAUSEN!" and with that, and orb of electricity burst fourth and smote Itoru's book mid-air, leaving Itoru in rage. Trying to get his revenge before disappearing, Itoru flew at Hughes, but, it was too far, and Itoru simply phased through him.

"DAMNIT!!!!!" Itoru shouted as his body faded and Joana blacked out. Joana later died at the hospital.


kinzey said:


> Xanth easily dodged Kinzey's attacks. After all, just because he was possessed by Itoru didn't mean he wasn't a slow, weak human. Until Kinzey regained controll of himself, they couldn't help in the fight, and were only a hinderance, so snapping him out of it was her top priority. "God damn it, stop Kinzey!" she yelled. She tackled him to the ground, pinning him down. "STOP! STOP! STOP!" Xanth screamed, punctuating each word by smashing his head with her's. "Stop...Stop...Stop". By now her voice was weakening, and tears were streaking down her face. Both his and her foreheads had bloody spots were they collided.


Eidousu began to fade, and Kinzey regained his wits.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu looked at Raikou as he helped him along with Senna. He really didn't want Raikou to be touching him even if he was helping. He didn't even realize that his left eye started to slightly twitch. Though he was taken back by Raikou's smile. He could tell it wasn't the usual cocky smile. Senna looked at Karasu and Raikou. She could that the two really were friends. She finally for the first time got a good glimpse of Karasu without his mask. She was surprised that he looked pretty much normal with the exception of his eye color. She wondered why he even wore a mask.
> 
> "Come on, let's all go inside," Senna said sweetly.



Raikou remained frozen outside due to Ivan's words, completely fogetting the fact that he had an open, bleeding wound. After a few minutes of standing outside, Raikou finally passed out due to blood loss, at which point Ivan went out and retrieve him. Please do your best to fix him with that, he handed Raikou over to Senna's care


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou remained frozen outside due to Ivan's words, completely fogetting the fact that he had an open, bleeding wound. After a few minutes of standing outside, Raikou finally passed out due to blood loss, at which point Ivan went out and retrieve him. Please do your best to fix him with that, he handed Raikou over to Senna's care



Senna nodded as she went to go get her first aid kit. She came back with her first aid kit. She was thankful that Raikou was placed down on the floor. She knelt down next to Raikou and first cleaned up his wound. She then took a sterile needle and sewed up his wound which she then wrapped up in bandages.

"Just make sure he doesn't over do it. Otherwise he'll open it up again," Senna said as she looked up at Ivan. Senna stood up holding the first aid kit. She set the first aid kit on a coffee table near by.

"So after Raikou wakes up shall we talk about teaming up?" Senna asked.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinzey opened his eyes, his forehead throbbing. He saw Xanth sitting on top of him, her forehead bloody, as he guessed his was. Her face was streaked with tears. "Hello" He said, smiling. She did the same. "Hey" she sniffed, then hugged him, gently sobbing into his chest. He hugged her back, and when she was done, they stood up.

"I don't know most of you" Kinzey called to the assembled humans and Mammado, "But I just want to say, good job taking down that raggedy ass friend. Now I suggest we all clear out before the cops come".

Approaching Riza and Lero, Kinzey said "Hey, do you guys want to train tomorrow? I got a new spell-" just then his book started to glow. "Two new spells, it seems, that I want to test out, and I'd like some backup. What'd ya say?"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna nodded as she went to go get her first aid kit. She came back with her first aid kit. She was thankful that Raikou was placed down on the floor. She knelt down next to Raikou and first cleaned up his wound. She then took a sterile needle and sewed up his wound which she then wrapped up in bandages.
> 
> "Just make sure he doesn't over do it. Otherwise he'll open it up again," Senna said as she looked up at Ivan. Senna stood up holding the first aid kit. She set the first aid kit on a coffee table near by.
> 
> "So after Raikou wakes up shall we talk about teaming up?" Senna asked.



Thank you. Your kindness is much appreciated then he thought about the idea of teaming. He didn't really mind the thought of teaming up with another group, but since it was Raikou's idea in the first place, he thought he should ask Karasu and how he felt about it. Hmm....he won't be waking up for another day or two he could tell because Raikou was soaked in a cold sweat and was mumbling words out of fear. What do you think, Karasu? Would you mind keeping to the terms of the match and becoming Raikou's partner?





kinzey said:


> Approaching Riza and Lero, Kinzey said "Hey, do you guys want to train tomorrow? I got a new spell-" just then his book started to glow. "Two new spells, it seems, that I want to test out, and I'd like some backup. What'd ya say?"



*I don't know. We've already been through so much today, I doubt Lero will have the energy to...* she was cut off

*Fine. Meet us at the train station around noon. We'll head into the mountains and train there.*

*You sure Lero? I mean~* she was shocked to see Lero actually wanting to do something. She figured he'd be dead tired and would want to rest for the next few days.

*It's fine. Now lets go* he turned and started on his way home. Riza smiled, said and waved goodbye to Xanth and Kinzey, then followed after Lero.

Then on spur of the moment *Hey Lero, what time is it? It seems like we've been out forever* he looked down at his watch and froze in silence *Lero? What's wrong?* she looked over his shoulder and saw the time on his watch. She twitched. *Don't tell me....* she had a very irritated look on her face *Don't tell me that demon made me miss my show...* there was an awkward silence between the two. *DAMMIT! THAT BASTARD!!!* she went on ranting for a while *I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO BURN HIS BOOK!!! That damn Lyla girl stole my victory!* she clenched her fist *No matter. If I can defeat her, then it's like I defeated him right?* she asked Lero *Hey Lero, right?* when she looked up, Lero was gone. He had already returned to the house and left Riza behind *Bastard!* she quickly ran to the house, furious. When she got there, she slammed the door open, and was about to start yelling at Lero for leaving her behind, but then she noticed he was already sound asleep. So instead, she pulled the covers over him, closed the door quietly and went to bed herself


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Thank you. Your kindness is much appreciated then he thought about the idea of teaming. He didn't really mind the thought of teaming up with another group, but since it was Raikou's idea in the first place, he thought he should ask Karasu and how he felt about it. Hmm....he won't be waking up for another day or two he could tell because Raikou was soaked in a cold sweat and was mumbling words out of fear. What do you think, Karasu? Would you mind keeping to the terms of the match and becoming Raikou's partner?



"Oh your welcome Ivan," Senna said smiling at him. As Ivan asked Karasu about the idea of teaming up, Senna looked over at Karasu. Karasu was sitting in a chair near by looking at the three. Karasu sat up a bit and proped his elbow on one of the arms of the chair as he rested the side of his face on his fist, hiding most of his mouth in his fist. He started to think about teaming up. On one hand he couldn't stand Raikou that much, even if he was a friend. Though he did make a bet with Raikou and he should honor his side of the bargain, though Karasu never did officially agree to the conditions. 

He sighed and closed his eyes for a moment, his gaze then drifted over to Senna. Of course as the battles dragged on, they would most likely run into demons with evil intentions and would achieve their goals by any means necessary. Karasu wasn't exactly 100% sure if he could protect both himself and Senna while fighting those kind of demons. He had to take that into account. His eyes gazed over at Ivan. Ivan looked like the kind of person who could protect Senna, if Karasu failed to do so. Karasu closed his eyes and gave it some more thought. After a few more moments of thinking about it, he reached a decsion.

"Well I should honor my side of the bargain, so yeah I guess we'll team up," Karasu said looking away from the three with a slightly annoyed look.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

Then it's settled. Once Raikou wakes up, we'll head to the city to gather some supplies. When we return here, you and him will begin joint training Karasu could use the much needed training, as well as Raikou, and the four of them needed to practice teamwork as well. With that in mind, he picked Raikou up, and they retired to the room they would be staying in.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Then it's settled. Once Raikou wakes up, we'll head to the city to gather some supplies. When we return here, you and him will begin joint training Karasu could use the much needed training, as well as Raikou, and the four of them needed to practice teamwork as well. With that in mind, he picked Raikou up, and they retired to the room they would be staying in.



Karasu nodded at Ivan when he mentioned joint training. He had a feeling he'd probably have to do some training. Senna looked over at the clock on the wall. It was late, not that late in the night, but still late. 

"Well, I'm going to the bed. Good night Karasu," Senna said as she got up and went upstairs to her room. Karasu got up himself after he felt the numbness in his legs fade away.

He forgot that his mask and blade were still outside. When he got outside he gathered his mask and his blade. He also saw the two puppets he used during the battle were still outside too. He sighed as he picked them up, he might as well fix them. He then headed back inside and went downstairs into the work shop and started to fix them. He didn't care if he got little sleep, he was quite use to it.


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2010)

With the battle over Star Platinum grinned, he had beaten this guy with minimal use of energy. However, jotaro was fatigued from using spells over and over again all day. However, jotaro had a way to cure this quite easily. He went into the convenience store across the street and walked out looking rejuvenated , Star Platinum was puzzled. "Jotaro what did you do in there?" As Star Platinum said that, Jotaro held up a can of "*Red Bull*", "I just went in to get some red bull. Its gives you wings and heart power, its the best thing ever." Said jotaro while drinking the red bull.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> With the battle over Star Platinum grinned, he had beaten this guy with minimal use of energy. However, jotaro was fatigued from using spells over and over again all day. However, jotaro had a way to cure this quite easily. He went into the convenience store across the street and walked out looking rejuvenated , Star Platinum was puzzled. "Jotaro what did you do in there?" As Star Platinum said that, Jotaro held up a can of "*Red Bull*", "I just went in to get some red bull. Its gives you wings and heart power, its the best thing ever." Said jotaro while drinking the red bull.



"Jotaro..." Hughes began, also tired form the battle, "Red Bull has caffeine... and that shrinks your balls..." James snickered a bit. "Watch what you drink~!" he said, whipping out his own drink, "COULD'A HAD A V8!" James took a swig of V8 Fusion and gave some to Orin. 

"Red Bull gives you wings. V8 gives you a bigger manhood."

All jokes aside, it was time to consider what was going to be done. Hughes himself thought that he and Lyla were best off staying with Daikui, who's partner, Koharu, had a strategic intellect on par with his own. "Hey, you wanna team up in this battle until the end, Koharu?" "The same to you, Daikui?" Hughes and Lyla asked the pair together, offering them their assistance. The demons were really both on par, and would make a viable team: a long-range Demon and a close/medium-range Demon.

That's what Lyla and Hughes had decided. Orin and James, however, were going to stay with Gerit and Jack Black. "So, Gerit, where are we going to go next?" Orin asked, wondering what their next plan was.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 9, 2010)

Franky said:


> All jokes aside, it was time to consider what was going to be done. Hughes himself thought that he and Lyla were best off staying with Daikui, who's partner, Koharu, had a strategic intellect on par with his own. "Hey, you wanna team up in this battle until the end, Koharu?" "The same to you, Daikui?" Hughes and Lyla asked the pair together, offering them their assistance. The demons were really both on par, and would make a viable team: a long-range Demon and a close/medium-range Demon.


 
Koharu looked up at Hughes, who asked if they wanted to team up, and she thought about it, the idea seemed great enough, with their logic, and the abilities of Daikui and Lyla, they should come up with a plan to defeat any demon that crossed their path. She nodded a little bit, “Yes, that seems like a great idea.” “I'm up for it!” Daikui stated, returning the thumbs up that Lyla gave him previously when she saved him from nearly being swiped aside by Itoru.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

*New York City*

Nick walks up a large walk way holding the communication device in his hand, "Ok, lets get this started," he says into the device.

As he reaches the top of the walk way he stands on a helipad with a copter dead center. He has a great view of the city from here, just what he wants, "We're all set," a voice rings in, "Yea I know...You've told me a million times alright...GO!"

Seconds after he says go massive explosions begin going off all around the city. Buildings toppling, people running around wildly. Each of these buildings is one of great value to this Syn guy.

He'll lose his buildings, a good amount of men, but that isn't the main intention. Buildings can be rebuilt, men can be replaced, but this will cause something that he won't be able to recover from. A loss of trust. 

The foundation of the organization was already weak, which was how Nick was able to bring this together in the first place, but after this tragedy fingers would be pointed. There's no one left to blame, I mean every gang is in their organization. 

They'll easily be divided and once again chaos and gang terror will reign in New York, just the way it should be, "That was pretty," he says as the last building explodes, "Takai, lets go," he says as he gets into the helicopter, one of Syn's to be exact, "Lets see how things are going in Tokyo," he says before taking off.

*Tokyo*

The bell rings and Tonbo slings his book bag over his shoulder. He walks out of the school doors with a sigh of relief, "Finally out of there..." he says wiping his forehead.

"Why do you hate that building so much?" Kaibustu says popping out of seemingly nowhere. Tonbo falls to the ground in shock, "D-don't do that! And why're you still wearing all that armor!"

"I feel more comfortable this way..." he says sternly, "And if you'd like I can take of that building..." he says slowly starting to unsheath his blade.

"Nonononono!" he says jumping back onto his feet, "Lets just...go home...It's been a long day," he says heading towards his house.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinzey nodded and he and Xanth headed back to their apartment.

Xanth was visibly concerned. "B-but Kinzey, we have school tomorrow!" Kinzey waved the worry away, unfazed. "Don't worry. I already missed one day. My professors will be equally pissed if I miss a second. Besides, the entire west wing was destroyed, where all my classes were".

"But I haven't missed a day! And none of my classes aee there!"

Kinzey stopped, rubbing his chin. "You're right. I suppose you can go to school and I'll go train. Be careful of random crazy shit, though, cuz I'll be casting spells".

Xanth, seeing the logic, sighed. "Fine. We'll go train". They continued home for a decidedly uneventful night, Kinzey being cautious to avoid Xanth's cooking.


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Tokyo*
> 
> The bell rings and Tonbo slings his book bag over his shoulder. He walks out of the school doors with a sigh of relief, "Finally out of there..." he says wiping his forehead.
> 
> ...





			
				 Not in Story said:
			
		

> Jotaro, red bull in hand, walked down through the suburbs along with Star Platinum in an attempt to find their apartment. "Hey, jotaro, this the 3rd time we've past by this house. Cant we simply ask for directions?" Jotaro clenched his fist, and Star Platinum understood, its was a mans passion to not ask for directions no matter what.
> 
> _5 Hours later_
> 
> ...



...........


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinzey and Xanth left his apartment the next day, ready to head to the train station. It was a pretty nice day. slightly cloudy though. Kinzey was a bit pissed that he had lost his bike at the collage, but he had no time to go back for it and even if he did it was unlikely it was still there. They would just have to walk. It was about 10:00 am, so they had a good amout of time. It wasn't too far, and the two of them planned to get something to eat when they arrived there. Hopefully train station food wasn't as bad as airport food, as the stereotype went.

"So two spells" Kinzey asked, trying to make conversation. "Do Mammado usually learn them so quickly?"

"Not really, no" Xanth replied. "I mean, it's supposed to be quite quick at the beginning, but even this is an astonishing rate. I doubt we will learn any more spells any time soon. But with three spells we should be able to adequately defend ourselves, and even win some battles. Of course it depends on what the spells are".

Kinzey nodded, contemplating.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

The next morning Tonbo headed out the door of his house, the armor clad Kaibustu right behind him, "Tonbo, isn't that building that you hate but continue to go to the other way?" he questions his book keeper.

"Screw that, I need a mental health day..." he says rubbing his temples, "You have no idea what it's like in that hell hole..." Kaibustu rubs his chin...Well the armor that covers his chin, "No idea...Maybe I'll find out sometime..."

"What're you blabbing about?" he questions, "Oh nothing," he looks up ahead and sees a pair of kids. As they approach a sense goes off, "Hm..."

"Yea, I don't get goths like that either...I mean try some color, really," Kaibustu shakes his head, "No...She's a demon," Tonbo looks back at him, "Oh come on, that's going a little too far don't you think? She's just going through as phase is all...A lot of kids here do tha-"

"No, a _demon _ demon," Tonbo's eyes widen, "Oh...Your kind of demon...Well, lets get to this," he says reaching in his bag for the book, "No, I'd rather not resort to spells if I don't have to..." he says patting the hilt of his sheathed blade, "We'll see how it goes..."

They walk up to the duo with all knowing eyes, "Hey, buddy, the girls a demon right?" Tonbo says holding out his book hoping that would do the explaining for him, "So lets do this."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinzey turned around as the boy addressed him, his eyes widening as he saw the book. The other wore a ton of armor and had his hand on a sword. "I don't know what you're talking about" he said, his voice shaking slightly. Their book was in Xanth's bag, hidden from view. He then turned around and began walking away quickly, hoping they would leave them alone.

Xanth slid up to his side, her arm pressing against his, and began whispering urgently "Kinzey, are we just going to run? I bet we can face them now, we have three spells".

"Two of which we don't know what do" he pointed out in an equally quiet tone. "I don't want to risk it until after we've tested them".

"Kinzey, I _need _to battle, or there's no point in me being in this world. I won't go against your judgement, but I really think we should fight them".

Kinzey sighed, unsure. "Fine, if they attack us first, we'll stand our ground, but hopefully they just back off".


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonbo sighed, "C'mon, you can't fool my friend here," he says tapping his hand against his chest piece making a slight bang, "If he says you're a demon, you're a demon."

Tonbo examines the two, no book in sight, but that thing's way to important to hide. He then set his eyes on the guy's bag, "Kai..." he says quietly, nudging towards the bag, "Right..." 

He dashes forward, drawing his blade and with a few quick slashes the bag tears open and the book slides out, "Like I was saying," he says opening his book, "Lets do this."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

The book thudded against the ground as the armor-clad Mammado sliced open Xanth's bag. Spinning around, she yelled "Ugh, you jerk!" as she stomped her foot. Kinzey, meanwhile, scooped up the book and opened it, facing them. "Kaijuukengen!" he exclaimed, a giant raven his own hight appearing on the street before them, separating the two pairs. "Back off" Kinzey warned, backing away a few steps. "We don't want to fight you, but we will if we have to". The raven let out a ferocious "CAAAAAAAAAAAW!!", as if in agreement. Xanth scooped up the remains of her bag, backing up with him.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

*DAMMIT LERO!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU OVER SLEPT!!!!!!!* she yelled as she ran down the street, holding Lero by the collar

*It's fine. Now put me down*

*What do you mean it's fine! You were the one who agreed to meet rthem and set the time and place! You can't just show up late after you do something like that* she ran faster, Lero flailing in the air behind her


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

The paired watched as the massive bird appeared out of no where, "Well that's...one big bird," Tonbo admitted, "Look, you don't seem like a bad guy, though not too sure about you're demon there..." he says eyeing the girl.

"And I'm not too sure about the pets you keep but none of that matters," he gets a stern look in his eye, "I promised to make Kaibustu king, and for that to work we need to fight..." 

Kaibustu rushes forward, the large bird stabs it's beak at the warrior but he sides steps it and comes back with a diagnal slash straight for it.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 9, 2010)

*Riza...Riza stop. STOP!* Riza slammed on the brakes, sliding to a halt.

*What for!?* Lero pointed in a certain direction *You gotta be kidding me.* What Lero was pointing at, and what she saw was Xanth and Kinzey in a battle against another demon. *What are all these mamodo doing in Tokyo!?* her question was understandable. Even though there are 100 mamodo, for so many to be gathered in one place all at once was unnatural. *Should we help?*

*We'll go over there, but we'll only help if they ask* with that, he and Riza walked up behind Xanth and Kinzey


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

((Kiba, in the future, don't control the creatures, ok?))

The bird flew up a few feet and back as the sword slashed at it. In the end, only a few oversized feathers were sheared off, but the bird was angry at this. It dropped, raking its claws at Kaibustu's face. If they touched, he would be gored beyond recognition.

Just then, Kinzey noticed Lero and Riza walk up behind them. The raven hid them from view for now, but not for long. Kinzey pointed them into a nearby alley, whispering "join in if we start getting our asses killed, but not before".


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2010)

kinzey said:


> ((Kiba, in the future, don't control the creatures, ok?))
> 
> The bird flew up a few feet and back as the sword slashed at it. In the end, only a few oversized feathers were sheared off, but the bird was angry at this. It dropped, raking its claws at Kaibustu's face. If they touched, he would be gored beyond recognition.
> 
> Just then, Kinzey noticed Lero and Riza walk up behind them. The raven hid them from view for now, but not for long. Kinzey pointed them into a nearby alley, whispering "join in if we start getting our asses killed, but not before".



((...This is going to be a long fight if you don't even let me control the animals...If you're alright with me controlling some minor actions than you can do the same for my character. This way the fight doesn't go Me: Slashes sword You: Dodges sword slash, attacks back. That's pretty boring...))

Kaibustu leaned back, dodging the incoming claws. He swung his blade to make a cushion between the two before hopping backwards, "Kaibustu...Let me help."

"No, what if I go out of control again...No, I'll be fine on my own," he says readying his blade again, "They're using spells! You won't last long if we don't too!" he pleads, but Kaibustu rushes forward. 

He dives in, letting off a barrage of quick short strikes towards the bird...Wonder if he will be able to avoid them...Find out next post!


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu looked up at Hughes, who asked if they wanted to team up, and she thought about it, the idea seemed great enough, with their logic, and the abilities of Daikui and Lyla, they should come up with a plan to defeat any demon that crossed their path. She nodded a little bit, “Yes, that seems like a great idea.” “I'm up for it!” Daikui stated, returning the thumbs up that Lyla gave him previously when she saved him from nearly being swiped aside by Itoru.


"Good," Hughes responded, "I hope you don't mind some of my methods though..." Hughes looked at her and chuckled a little, letting Lyla answer for him. "Hughes Larzet: wanted worldwide!" Lyla simply chipped in with a smile.


Cooli said:


> *Riza...Riza stop. STOP!* Riza slammed on the brakes, sliding to a halt.
> 
> *What for!?* Lero pointed in a certain direction *You gotta be kidding me.* What Lero was pointing at, and what she saw was Xanth and Kinzey in a battle against another demon. *What are all these mamodo doing in Tokyo!?* her question was understandable. Even though there are 100 mamodo, for so many to be gathered in one place all at once was unnatural. *Should we help?*
> 
> *We'll go over there, but we'll only help if they ask* with that, he and Riza walked up behind Xanth and Kinzey


Orin had decided to actually go off on his own, wishing to train more and grow stronger, and it would be a lot easier travelling with just two people and it would cost less as well. Orin was wandering behind an alley looking for new things to record in his journal when Orin happened to see Riza heading to watch the battle between Xanth and another, new demon he hadn't met yet. So, trying to be a little friendly and not start a fight, he followed.

"Really going at it, aren't they?" Orin said, popping up behind Riza. "For starters, we're not here to fight, just travelling for now... Orin wants to see this world... I think meeting so many new demons has brought out a more social side to him..." James intervened before any misunderstandings could take place.



Cooli said:


> Syn dropped the scythe and grabbed the piece of the staff Jessica attacked him with, holding on tightly, stopping her long enough for Berith to ram Crow into Jessica, causing the three to topple over. Berith picked himself up and flew back to Syn, scratches covering his body. Syn's book began glowing brightly. He opened it and noticed the new spell. *Togeusen* he called out. Just then, the red spines on Berith's wings enlarged and fired off at Jessica and Crow like missiles. The spines regrew and fired off again, now sending four missile like spines at the two



Crow stood up an looked at the oncoming missiles. "Jessica, the spell!" Crow shouted. "Amushizaruk!" Jessica shouted right away. Crows hands turned to claws again. He managed to tear through three of the four missiles, but one struck him right in the gut, pushing him back and leaving a wound on his chest.

"Damnit... I won't lose to you!" Crow shouted, charging at Berith once more. Crow feinted one way but attacked from the other, going for any opening he could find in Berith's perimeter.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 9, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Good," Hughes responded, "I hope you don't mind some of my methods though..." Hughes looked at her and chuckled a little, letting Lyla answer for him. "Hughes Larzet: wanted worldwide!" Lyla simply chipped in with a smile.



Koharu blinked a little bit as Hughes asked if she wouldn't mind some of his methods, but just before she could respond Lyla chirped up for him, and her eyes widened slightly, her mouth agape, she remembered where she heard the name from.

?Wanted worldwide, what does that mean?? Daikui asked, looking at Koharu

?It means... we're about to be traveling around with a wanted criminal.? Koharu responded dejectedly

?Eh?! Isn't that a bad thing?! You're not exactly well received for your attitude towards others from what you told me!? Daikui asked, getting worried

?Oh brother, I don't know how I get myself into these messes.? Koharu sighed a little, however she knew without the help of Hughes she'd never make it through this tournament in one piece, so any help regardless of who it might be from had to be accepted.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu nodded at Ivan when he mentioned joint training. He had a feeling he'd probably have to do some training. Senna looked over at the clock on the wall. It was late, not that late in the night, but still late.
> 
> "Well, I'm going to the bed. Good night Karasu," Senna said as she got up and went upstairs to her room. Karasu got up himself after he felt the numbness in his legs fade away.
> 
> He forgot that his mask and blade were still outside. When he got outside he gathered his mask and his blade. He also saw the two puppets he used during the battle were still outside too. He sighed as he picked them up, he might as well fix them. He then headed back inside and went downstairs into the work shop and started to fix them. He didn't care if he got little sleep, he was quite use to it.



After a few days had passed, and Raikou was healed, he and Ivan headed out to the city to get the supplies Ivan had mentioned before. They went to a lot of places where Raikou had to wait outside, or was put into a separate room. When Ivan had everything they needed, they went back to Senna's house, where the four of them began their training





Franky said:


> Crow stood up an looked at the oncoming missiles. "Jessica, the spell!" Crow shouted. "Amushizaruk!" Jessica shouted right away. Crows hands turned to claws again. He managed to tear through three of the four missiles, but one struck him right in the gut, pushing him back and leaving a wound on his chest.
> 
> "Damnit... I won't lose to you!" Crow shouted, charging at Berith once more. Crow feinted one way but attacked from the other, going for any opening he could find in Berith's perimeter.



*Chisokuuruk* Berith dodged Crow's oncoming attacks and left him to go after the unguarded Jessica. Berith began circling her as he had previously did to Crow *Togeusen* Berith fired off four spine missiles at Jessica, each coming from a different direction


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> After a few days had passed, and Raikou was healed, he and Ivan headed out to the city to get the supplies Ivan had mentioned before. They went to a lot of places where Raikou had to wait outside, or was put into a separate room. When Ivan had everything they needed, they went back to Senna's house, where the four of them began their training.



Senna and Karasu stayed at home when Ivan and Raikou went to the city. Senna spent her time working on her studies so she stayed caught up. There'd be times where she'd take a break and pick up her viola and start playing some random piece of music. Karasu on the other hand spent his time in the workshop repairing the puppets and tinkering with them. It was his way of killing time. Occainsionally he'd hear the faint sound of Senna playing her viola from up stairs. He didn't mind it, he found it to be kind of soothing.

When Ivan and Raikou came back, Senna greeted them and was curious about what Ivan got. Though she didn't bother to ask as she didn't want to pry into Ivan's business.


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu blinked a little bit as Hughes asked if she wouldn't mind some of his methods, but just before she could respond Lyla chirped up for him, and her eyes widened slightly, her mouth agape, she remembered where she heard the name from.
> 
> ?Wanted worldwide, what does that mean?? Daikui asked, looking at Koharu
> 
> ...


"Don't worry, the face they have isn't mine. It was a fake ID they found at a crime scene, so I won't be chased or stopped our anything," Hughes explained as if it didn't even matter at all. Lyla was happy to have someone to hang around other than Hughes now, but she still wondered what they were going to do next.

"So, Daikui, where to?" she asked.


Cooli said:


> *Chisokuuruk* Berith dodged Crow's oncoming attacks and left him to go after the unguarded Jessica. Berith began circling her as he had previously did to Crow *Togeusen* Berith fired off four spine missiles at Jessica, each coming from a different direction



Jessica whipped her staff around, the three links still separated, and knocked back all of the spikes, the fourth barely skimming her hair as she ducked down. Crow, thinking she might as well be ok, engaged the human with his claws. "Amuruk! Amushizaruk!" Jessica called out, reinforcing him.

Crow began exchanging blows with Syn, who wasn't dodging or parrying everything while taking shots that Crow also managed to avoid. "So, you gonna tell me your name yet?" Crow interjected, yet still focused on him.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

*Or- Orin!? What the hell are you doing here?* Riza asked as she turned around to see the demon that snuck up on her and Lero. She looked back and forth at him and his partner *If you are here to battle, then what are you here for?*

______________________

Ivan walked into his room, and set his sack down. When he walked out he looked at Senna and Karasu Now then, we begin our training. If you would please follow me he turned and walked out the door I advise wearing something you don't mind getting dirty


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Or- Orin!? What the hell are you doing here?* Riza asked as she turned around to see the demon that snuck up on her and Lero. She looked back and forth at him and his partner *If you are here to battle, then what are you here for?*



"I just told you, we're not here to fight, just seeing the sights!" James explained once more. Orin nodded and looked to the fight between Xanth and the new Demon. "I don't need to fight you yet... I'll wait until the final demon battle begins to do that... heh..." Orin stated in a lax way. Orin seemed more calm then a lot of demons did, and this usually left a good impression on others.

"I've heard and felt a few demons over in Russia... James and I are going over there later, we already got tickets... hmm... I wonder who's over there? Someone interesting for me to record I hope!" Orin explained, mapping out their plans to an enemy. James sighed and leaned on a building, watching the fight, too. "Orin is a calm and strong-willed Demon who gets things done... he's also friendly and caring once you get to know him... a true leader... I swear, I'll make him Demon King if it kills me!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Ivan walked into his room, and set his sack down. When he walked out he looked at Senna and Karasu Now then, we begin our training. If you would please follow me he turned and walked out the door I advise wearing something you don't mind getting dirty



"I'll be back in a moment," Senna said as she ran up the stairs to her room. She went into her room and opened up one of the dresser drawers. She remembered the last time she visited the house she left some work out clothes in the drawer just in case she needed them again. She quickly changed out of her normal outfit and put her work out clothes on. The work out outfit consisted of a t-shirt that loosely fit her body, sweat pants, a zip-up hoody, and gym shoes. 

Senna ran down the stairs and outside where she met up with the other three. She looked at Karasu and then Ivan and smiled nervously at him.

"I'm sorry about that Ivan. I just chose to take your advice. Well anyways I'm ready now sir," Senna said as she rubbed the back of her head out of anxiety. She really hoped Ivan wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 10, 2010)

The bird, tried to dodge the strikes, but its bulky size hindered it, so about half the attacks sliced up the bird. It flew up and forward a bit at Kiabustu, then shot down, trying to trap his outstreched blade under its talons and wretch it from his grasp.

"Enough!" Kinzey called. "Kaijukengen! Kaijukengen! Kaijukengen!". Three more beasts appeared, surrounding Kiabustu. They were a giant wart covered toad, a big flea coated rat, and a monsterous black cat. Kinzey felt a noticeable drop in his heart energy, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

kinzey said:


> The bird, tried to dodge the strikes, but its bulky size hindered it, so about half the attacks sliced up the bird. It flew up and forward a bit at Kiabustu, then shot down, trying to trap his outstreched blade under its talons and wretch it from his grasp.
> 
> "Enough!" Kinzey called. "Kaijukengen! Kaijukengen! Kaijukengen!". Three more beasts appeared, surrounding Kiabustu. They were a giant wart covered toad, a big flea coated rat, and a monsterous black cat. Kinzey felt a noticeable drop in his heart energy, but it wasn't too bad.



"Wow... I wonder if this new guys needs help?" Orin commented, looking on. He watched as the beasts attacked the new armored demon. Orin was curious to see what the outcome would be.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

Franky said:


> Jessica whipped her staff around, the three links still separated, and knocked back all of the spikes, the fourth barely skimming her hair as she ducked down. Crow, thinking she might as well be ok, engaged the human with his claws. "Amuruk! Amushizaruk!" Jessica called out, reinforcing him.
> 
> Crow began exchanging blows with Syn, who wasn't dodging or parrying everything while taking shots that Crow also managed to avoid. "So, you gonna tell me your name yet?" Crow interjected, yet still focused on him.



Syn continued to dodge, then he threw the scythe to Berith. *Togeusen. Chisokuuruk.* jessica was good, but not even she would be able to dodge all four missiles, and defend against Berith and his enhanced speed, especially now that he had his scythe back.



Franky said:


> "I just told you, we're not here to fight, just seeing the sights!" James explained once more. Orin nodded and looked to the fight between Xanth and the new Demon. "I don't need to fight you yet... I'll wait until the final demon battle begins to do that... heh..." Orin stated in a lax way. Orin seemed more calm then a lot of demons did, and this usually left a good impression on others.
> 
> "I've heard and felt a few demons over in Russia... James and I are going over there later, we already got tickets... hmm... I wonder who's over there? Someone interesting for me to record I hope!" Orin explained, mapping out their plans to an enemy. James sighed and leaned on a building, watching the fight, too. "Orin is a calm and strong-willed Demon who gets things done... he's also friendly and caring once you get to know him... a true leader... I swear, I'll make him Demon King if it kills me!"



*If you make it that far* she continued to watch the fight

*Russia huh? What about in America?*




Sorairo Warai said:


> "I'll be back in a moment," Senna said as she ran up the stairs to her room. She went into her room and opened up one of the dresser drawers. She remembered the last time she visited the house she left some work out clothes in the drawer just in case she needed them again. She quickly changed out of her normal outfit and put her work out clothes on. The work out outfit consisted of a t-shirt that loosely fit her body, sweat pants, a zip-up hoody, and gym shoes.
> 
> Senna ran down the stairs and outside where she met up with the other three. She looked at Karasu and then Ivan and smiled nervously at him.
> 
> "I'm sorry about that Ivan. I just chose to take your advice. Well anyways I'm ready now sir," Senna said as she rubbed the back of her head out of anxiety. She really hoped Ivan wouldn't mind.



Hmm... he turned and lead them to a small waterfall/pond he and Raikou had stumbled upon during their journey. Behind the waterfall was a large and deep cave, however there would be no need to go in there till much later. Get to it with that, Raikou got undressed except for his boxers, and went and sat under the waterfall



Franky said:


> "Wow... I wonder if this new guys needs help?" Orin commented, looking on. He watched as the beasts attacked the new armored demon. Orin was curious to see what the outcome would be.



*I thought you said you didn't come to fight?*


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Syn continued to dodge, then he threw the scythe to Berith. *Togeusen. Chisokuuruk.* jessica was good, but not even she would be able to dodge all four missiles, and defend against Berith and his enhanced speed, especially now that he had his scythe back.


Jessica herself knew she wouldn't be able to dodge all the attacks at once. She had to decide which one to take, or, more accurately, which one she COULD take! She decided to try to get hit by as few missiles as possible. She turned in and planted her foot firm on the ground, blocked Berith's attack barely with her staff, managed to spin round three of the shots. But, sadly, she was struck in the shoulder with one shot, injuring her badly and making that arm basically worthless. She dropped her staff and dove away, holding Crow's book to her chest with her good arm.

Crow looked on, worried for Jessica once more. He did, however, manage to land a good hit on the human as he threw the scythe to Berith, right in his gut. Crow then abandoned his battle with the human and dashed over to Jessica, standing firm, like a wall of steel, glowing with rage, between Berith and Jessica, his eyes brimming with willpower. "Neither of you will lay another hand on her... if you do, I'll break both of your necks!!!" Crow shouted, on the verge of going berserk.




Cooli said:


> *If you make it that far* she continued to watch the fight
> 
> *Russia huh? What about in America?*
> 
> *I thought you said you didn't come to fight?*



"I'm just thinking out loud... I don't plan to get involved..." Orin explained, "Also, we'll probably head over there afterwards... there just seems to be some interesting energies wafting around Russia at the moment, plus, it's closer than the general area where the Demons in America are, that being... um..." "New York," James added in, both of them having looked into it earlier.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Hmm... he turned and lead them to a small waterfall/pond he and Raikou had stumbled upon during their journey. Behind the waterfall was a large and deep cave, however there would be no need to go in there till much later. Get to it with that, Raikou got undressed except for his boxers, and went and sat under the waterfall.



Karasu followed after Raikou and stripped down to his boxers and sat underneath the water fall. He sat down in a meditative pose as he let the water hit him. At first it sent a shock through him, though after a while Karasu grew used to it. It felt rather calming after a while.

Senna looked at Karasu as he sat underneath the water fall, she then looked over at Raikou. She looked up at Ivan. She wasn't sure if he wanted her to do anything. She decided to ask, it never did hurt to ask a question.

"Ivan, is there anything you want me to do?" Senna asked him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Don't worry, the face they have isn't mine. It was a fake ID they found at a crime scene, so I won't be chased or stopped our anything," Hughes explained as if it didn't even matter at all. Lyla was happy to have someone to hang around other than Hughes now, but she still wondered what they were going to do next.
> 
> "So, Daikui, where to?" she asked.



“Oh thank God, I figured you were resourceful, but as long as you're not recognized that works great.” Koharu sighed a little, she really needed to work on her attitude towards other people, while she did care about life and death, she didn't really show that towards anyone in her life time.

Daikui perked up at the question, and looked around a little bit, however finding no amount of food nearby, he looked down at his stomach, “First thing's first.. I must eat before the next fight!” Daikui cheered.

Koharu sighed a little, “Oh great, time to get kicked out of the next all you can eat diner around here.” Koharu grumbled under her breath, Daikui's eating habits would end up being the death of her.

-------------

“Oh my, such a beautiful sight this is!” A small girl's voice chirped out, and a man came up behind her, looking out over the city from atop the tower they were standing on.

“Yeah, well I figured this could be a perfect vantage point, so do you sense any demons nearby, Sakura?” The man asked her, curious to know where their first fight would be.

“Mmm.. I dunno.. let's see, I think there are two fighting over in that direction with another one there, and it feels like a good deal farther away, there's two other demons, so which one should we go to Master Kiyoshi?” Sakura asked, feeling a little giddy for her first fight.

Kiyoshi shook his head a little bit, “I told you to stop calling me Master, it just doesn't feel proper in front of me, I think our best bet would be to check out the fight nearby, we might be able to gain the advantage by surprise attacking the fresher demon.”

Sakura nodded a little, “Alright! Let's go then!” Sakura cheered, a mischievous smile coming across her face.

With that, Sakura and Kiyoshi headed back down the tower, and started to head towards the demon fight that happened to be occurring nearby, with the hope that maybe they could score a victory of some sort in a surprise attack against the inactive demon currently watching a fight


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> “Oh thank God, I figured you were resourceful, but as long as you're not recognized that works great.” Koharu sighed a little, she really needed to work on her attitude towards other people, while she did care about life and death, she didn't really show that towards anyone in her life time.
> 
> Daikui perked up at the question, and looked around a little bit, however finding no amount of food nearby, he looked down at his stomach, “First thing's first.. I must eat before the next fight!” Daikui cheered.
> 
> Koharu sighed a little, “Oh great, time to get kicked out of the next all you can eat diner around here.” Koharu grumbled under her breath, Daikui's eating habits would end up being the death of her.


"Have you ever considered theft?" Hughes suggested with a seriously inquisitive gesture, "I have an idea actually... we can use Lyla's spell to start a few fires in the magazines, flower, books, soaps, and whatever else at a grocery store. Then, we sneak in the roof while everyone else is fleeing outside. Lastly, we gather as much food as we can as quickly as possible before the authorities arrive and we make a swift escape back up through the roof by grabbing onto Lyla's Sniper Rifle and firing her wind spell into the ground, launching us back through the roof window. This way we won't get caught by any officials and the smoke will make the camera's view too fuzzy to pick out any names or faces..."

Lyla just listened in awe of Hughes' plan. he never ceased to amaze.


GikuHonishimo said:


> “Oh my, such a beautiful sight this is!” A small girl's voice chirped out, and a man came up behind her, looking out over the city from atop the tower they were standing on.
> 
> “Yeah, well I figured this could be a perfect vantage point, so do you sense any demons nearby, Sakura?” The man asked her, curious to know where their first fight would be.
> 
> ...


"Riza... You do know there's 5 demons within this area, correct?" Orin began, speaking to Riza, "There's one obviously trying to sneak up on us... I'll go deal with them, as they are obviously inexperienced... don't they know that Demons can sense other Demons?" Orin explained, leaving Riza, Xanth, and the armored demon to fight.

Orin and James wondered out of the alley to meet a young female demon. "Hello. Are you perhaps looking for me?" Orin said with a tilt of his head and a soft smile.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Have you ever considered theft?" Hughes suggested with a seriously inquisitive gesture, "I have an idea actually... we can use Lyla's spell to start a few fires in the magazines, flower, books, soaps, and whatever else at a grocery store. Then, we sneak in the roof while everyone else is fleeing outside. Lastly, we gather as much food as we can as quickly as possible before the authorities arrive and we make a swift escape back up through the roof by grabbing onto Lyla's Sniper Rifle and firing her wind spell into the ground, launching us back through the roof window. This way we won't get caught by any officials and the smoke will make the camera's view too fuzzy to pick out any names or faces..."
> 
> Lyla just listened in awe of Hughes' plan. he never ceased to amaze.



Koharu blinked a few times, before nodding numbly, the idea sounded great enough, Koharu was no stranger to theft, she had performed the deed more than once in the past, however her thefts were minor houses or stealing from cars, yet the person she was talking to made a crime such as hoisting a grocery store seem easy. Koharu sighed a little bit, and turned around, ?Fine, follow me, I'll take you to the nearest grocery store, it's rather close by.?

Daikui cheered a little, ?Finally, FOOO~~~OOO~~~OOD!?

Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Yeah, food, among other necessities that we'll need.? Koharu trusted Hughes enough to believe he knew exactly what he was doing.



> "Riza... You do know there's 5 demons within this area, correct?" Orin began, speaking to Riza, "There's one obviously trying to sneak up on us... I'll go deal with them, as they are obviously inexperienced... don't they know that Demons can sense other Demons?" Orin explained, leaving Riza, Xanth, and the armored demon to fight.
> 
> Orin and James wondered out of the alley to meet a young female demon. "Hello. Are you perhaps looking for me?" Orin said with a tilt of his head and a soft smile.



?Oh my..? Sakura spoke, gaping up at the demon in front of her, while her body was still giddy with the excitement for a fight, her confidence seemed slightly shaken, ?I think there's a pretty big type difference here.?

Kiyoshi kept his calm demeanor up, ?It doesn't matter, we'll never get anywhere if we can't work together in battle. Remember what I told you, never lose your confidence when faced against overwhelming odds, and you'll eventually succeed.?

Sakura nodded a little bit, and pulled out a figurine that was shaped in the form of a sakura petal, with an appearance of a hollow portion in the middle, and Kiyoshi opened up his spell book.

?Before we begin, I will tell you our names,? Kiyoshi spoke in a calm demeanor, ?My name is Matsuda Kioyshi, and the girl's name here is ?Flower Demon? Sakura.? Kiyoshi took a small pause to take a breath, ?Now then, since that's out of the way, what do you say we relax and enjoy ourselves in this competition??


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu blinked a few times, before nodding numbly, the idea sounded great enough, Koharu was no stranger to theft, she had performed the deed more than once in the past, however her thefts were minor houses or stealing from cars, yet the person she was talking to made a crime such as hoisting a grocery store seem easy. Koharu sighed a little bit, and turned around, ?Fine, follow me, I'll take you to the nearest grocery store, it's rather close by.?
> 
> Daikui cheered a little, ?Finally, FOOO~~~OOO~~~OOD!?
> 
> Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Yeah, food, among other necessities that we'll need.? Koharu trusted Hughes enough to believe he knew exactly what he was doing.


Once they arrived, Hughes made sure that there was nobody watching as he directed Lyla, Daikui, and Koharu up a ladder on the side of the building. Hughes soon followed them. "Lyla, get your Sniper Rifle ready and aim it at the cashiers and then be ready to aim at the magazines and such... we're going to fire of 7 shots of Emusen... that should light the place on fire pretty quickly... aim 4 evenly spaced shots at the cashiers and aim the remaining three at the cleaning supplies and magazines, as those should light up pretty nicely... We will then all jump down the rope, Lyla staying up here with the rope ladder ready to let it down... got it? Ready?" Hughes explained, showing off his genius, "1, 2... 3! Operation, start! EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN!!!!"

Hughes counted them off as he cast the spells. Then, Koharu, Daikui, and himself jumped into the building, landing with a thud on the tiles, unnoticed by the running people who were panicking all around them. The trio took huge sacks, Daikui with two of them, and filled them with as much food as they could. Lyla then let down the ladder and Hughes and Koharu positioned themselves on it. Hughes at the upper half and Koharu at the lower. Daikui passed the sacks up to Koharu, who passed them to Hughes, who passed them to Lyla, who pulled them up and onto the roof. This went on until about 10 or so huge bags were amassed on the roof.

By now, the fire had grown to much. Hughes jumped down and assisted Koharu and Daikui up the ladder and then hoisted himself up. "Hurry, before the building comes down, fill those sacks into my truck down where we climbed up!" Hughes instructed once more.

All four of them dragged bag after bag onto the truck, Hughes halfway down the ladder and Lyla at the bottom, loading the sacks. They finished quickly and the four of them loaded into the truck.

"Ok... first thing's first... number one, where do you want all this food? Number 2, can we crash there? We don't have a place to stay here in Tokyo... Hughes asked as he drove them out of the back parking lot and into the street, speeding away from the crumbling building.



GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Oh my..? Sakura spoke, gaping up at the demon in front of her, while her body was still giddy with the excitement for a fight, her confidence seemed slightly shaken, ?I think there's a pretty big type difference here.?
> 
> Kiyoshi kept his calm demeanor up, ?It doesn't matter, we'll never get anywhere if we can't work together in battle. Remember what I told you, never lose your confidence when faced against overwhelming odds, and you'll eventually succeed.?
> 
> ...



"How polite... I appreciate it! At least you two aren't the ruthless type... maybe I can go easy on you beginners!" Orin began, an obvious tint of confidence shadowing his words, "My name is "Clockwork" Orin, and this is my partner, James Bolster!" James nodded and whipped out a spell book, opening up to the spells.

The two opposing demons seemed kind enough. Orin was honestly thrilled to finally face someone without a tenacious tendency to smash things. Orin was going to enjoy himself and perhaps make a new friend for once. "Are you ready?" Orin began, "Let's go James, you know what to do!" James nodded, smiled and let the spell roll off of his tongue naturally. "Chaaguruk!"James shouted, pouring a good starter of Heart Energy into it.

Orin's body began to glow a white-ish light blue, a powerful aura of his family's special Demon Energy mixed with the power of James's Heart Energy. "Are you ready? The clock's ticking, and the alarm's about to sound, the battle begins in 3... 2... 1!!!" Orin shouted, lunged and charging in at Sakura.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

Franky said:


> Jessica herself knew she wouldn't be able to dodge all the attacks at once. She had to decide which one to take, or, more accurately, which one she COULD take! She decided to try to get hit by as few missiles as possible. She turned in and planted her foot firm on the ground, blocked Berith's attack barely with her staff, managed to spin round three of the shots. But, sadly, she was struck in the shoulder with one shot, injuring her badly and making that arm basically worthless. She dropped her staff and dove away, holding Crow's book to her chest with her good arm.
> 
> Crow looked on, worried for Jessica once more. He did, however, manage to land a good hit on the human as he threw the scythe to Berith, right in his gut. Crow then abandoned his battle with the human and dashed over to Jessica, standing firm, like a wall of steel, glowing with rage, between Berith and Jessica, his eyes brimming with willpower. "Neither of you will lay another hand on her... if you do, I'll break both of your necks!!!" Crow shouted, on the verge of going berserk.



That shot to his gut took a lot out of. He had dropped down to one knee and coughed up a bit of blood. He stood, but his legs were shaky. He knew this fight would have to end soon. Both humans were severely injured and had to be running out of heart energy. Berith flew over to Syn's side _*"Will you be able to bypass Crow?"*_

*"If you cast the first spell, I will be able to"*

*"Then I'll use the rest of my remaining energy to make you even faster. Get past him, and win this fight"* just then, Syn's book as well as Berith began glowing brightly *I Will Win! Chisokuuruk!* he yelled out. Pouring all of his remaining into the spell, Berith then split into multiple images, a lot more than he had previously been shown able to create. This showed how much he and Syn wanted to win. Moving as fast as he possibly could, Berith created many images that circled and surrounded Crow and Jessica. A few of the images all went for Jessica at once, attacking from different directions. When crow went after them and slashed through them, Berith used this distraction to take Crow's legs from under him, causing Crow to fall on his side, but before Crow hit the ground, Berith rammed Crow in the back, knocking him away from Jessica



Sorairo Warai said:


> Karasu followed after Raikou and stripped down to his boxers and sat underneath the water fall. He sat down in a meditative pose as he let the water hit him. At first it sent a shock through him, though after a while Karasu grew used to it. It felt rather calming after a while.
> 
> Senna looked at Karasu as he sat underneath the water fall, she then looked over at Raikou. She looked up at Ivan. She wasn't sure if he wanted her to do anything. She decided to ask, it never did hurt to ask a question.
> 
> "Ivan, is there anything you want me to do?" Senna asked him.



Yes. You and I are going to go for a run. Increasing ones stamina is essential Raikou would be able to go through the motions and teach Karasu everything he was supposed to do, so it was left to Ivan to help improve Senna Are you ready?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2010)

*Kaibustu vs Xanath*

The duo watched as three more beasts appeared, "Well this is a problem..." the knight says twisting his blade out of the beast's talons and then getting a slash in across it's chest.

The black cat dives straight for him but he ducks under the attack and rams the hilt of his blade into it's gut. This left him wide open for a charging slam from the toad. As he rolls in front of Tonbo and gets on his feet the book owner shoots him a look but Kaibustu ignores him and gets back into the fray.

The damaged bird swoops down at him from the sky, and he can see the rat making a charge from the corner of his eye as well. He waits...and waits...until just the right moment...He leaps over the rat, and then pushes off it's flea infested back so he can avoid the bird swoop.

He then blocks the toad's head butt with his blade but recieves a hit from the black cat than sends him back towards Tonbo, "Kaibustu..." he says in a serious tone, "We can't do this."

"What're you talking about...I can take these little beasts..." he says regaining his composure, "Maybe you can, but what happens when the spells get stronger! The opponents get stronger! You want to be king dammit! Then let me help you!" he shouts as his book begins to glow.

Kaibustu closes his eyes for a moment, "You're right..." he finally admits, "Ok, lets do this!" he says opening the book, "Right!" he says, his voice filled with energy.

Kaibustu stares down his six opponents, "Bring all the numbers you like! I will not be defeated!" he shouts raising his blade into the air. He then lowers the armor around the lower half of his face, revealing his mouth, "Tonbo!"

"Right! *Gogyou*!" the demon's eyes begin to resemble those of a dragon and he lets out a large blast of fire, a continuous stream of flames from his mouth headed right for the opponents.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Yes. You and I are going to go for a run. Increasing ones stamina is essential Raikou would be able to go through the motions and teach Karasu everything he was supposed to do, so it was left to Ivan to help improve Senna Are you ready?



Senna nodded at Ivan as a way to tell him that she was ready. Even though running wasn't her most favorite activity of exercise, she still didn't mind it. She wasn't sure whether or not to tell Karasu where she was going. She figured that he would figure it out on his own.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna nodded at Ivan as a way to tell him that she was ready. Even though running wasn't her most favorite activity of exercise, she still didn't mind it. She wasn't sure whether or not to tell Karasu where she was going. She figured that he would figure it out on his own.



Ivan turned and began jogging at a steady pace, though for Senna, it proved to be a pretty fast one. After a while of sitting under the waterfall, Raikou stood and proceeded to the next part of the training, which consisted of trying to climb up the waterfall, against the flow of the gushing water.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 10, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Ivan turned and began jogging at a steady pace, though for Senna, it proved to be a pretty fast one. After a while of sitting under the waterfall, Raikou stood and proceeded to the next part of the training, which consisted of trying to climb up the waterfall, against the flow of the gushing water.



Senna jogged after Ivan. She was glad that he went at a steady pace, though she did manage to prove she was a fast one. At one point she managed to catch up to Ivan and manage to stay at his pace.

Karasu noticed from the corner of his eye that Raikou had stood up and start to climb the waterfall against the flow. He stood up and started climbing up the waterfall too. It wasn't an easy task, for one they were going against the flow. Also the rocks had become smooth and slippery from the water.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2010)

Franky said:


> Once they arrived, Hughes made sure that there was nobody watching as he directed Lyla, Daikui, and Koharu up a ladder on the side of the building. Hughes soon followed them. "Lyla, get your Sniper Rifle ready and aim it at the cashiers and then be ready to aim at the magazines and such... we're going to fire of 7 shots of Emusen... that should light the place on fire pretty quickly... aim 4 evenly spaced shots at the cashiers and aim the remaining three at the cleaning supplies and magazines, as those should light up pretty nicely... We will then all jump down the rope, Lyla staying up here with the rope ladder ready to let it down... got it? Ready?" Hughes explained, showing off his genius, "1, 2... 3! Operation, start! EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN!!!!"
> 
> Hughes counted them off as he cast the spells. Then, Koharu, Daikui, and himself jumped into the building, landing with a thud on the tiles, unnoticed by the running people who were panicking all around them. The trio took huge sacks, Daikui with two of them, and filled them with as much food as they could. Lyla then let down the ladder and Hughes and Koharu positioned themselves on it. Hughes at the upper half and Koharu at the lower. Daikui passed the sacks up to Koharu, who passed them to Hughes, who passed them to Lyla, who pulled them up and onto the roof. This went on until about 10 or so huge bags were amassed on the roof.
> 
> ...



Koharu sighed a little bit, glad to finally be safe inside the truck with the loaded items. Of course it took everything in her willpower not to throw Daikui back into the truck, but the amount of supplies they had gained could be stored inside her apartment.

“I live in an apartment nearby, if you go up three streets and take a left, then continue down that street straight until you reach the end, then take a right, then follow that street all the way to the end, and take another right, then follow that street for four blocks, then take a left, and you should be there, it's in a remote area that few people pass through so we can stash all our materials there.” Koharu nodded, knowing the district well enough to conclude that her apartment was nearby.



> "How polite... I appreciate it! At least you two aren't the ruthless type... maybe I can go easy on you beginners!" Orin began, an obvious tint of confidence shadowing his words, "My name is "Clockwork" Orin, and this is my partner, James Bolster!" James nodded and whipped out a spell book, opening up to the spells.
> 
> The two opposing demons seemed kind enough. Orin was honestly thrilled to finally face someone without a tenacious tendency to smash things. Orin was going to enjoy himself and perhaps make a new friend for once. "Are you ready?" Orin began, "Let's go James, you know what to do!" James nodded, smiled and let the spell roll off of his tongue naturally. "Chaaguruk!"James shouted, pouring a good starter of Heart Energy into it.
> 
> Orin's body began to glow a white-ish light blue, a powerful aura of his family's special Demon Energy mixed with the power of James's Heart Energy. "Are you ready? The clock's ticking, and the alarm's about to sound, the battle begins in 3... 2... 1!!!" Orin shouted, lunged and charging in at Sakura.


Sakura frowned a little, “I don't like being called a beginner, inexperienced would be more like it.” She sighed, and Kiyoshi smiled a little bit, both of them listening as the demon introduced the name of himself and of his partner.

“A wise man once told me, that just because a person is inexperienced, does not necessarily mean he will lose.” Kiyoshi stated politely, awaiting the first attack of Orin and James.  

Kiyoshi and Sakura watched as James called out the spell “Chaaguruk”, and Orin seemed to pour heat energy off into his own body, causing it to glow light blue with a mix of two different types of energies from what Sakura tell. Then the mechanical type demon charged forward with incredibly speed, surprising Sakura, but not Kiyoshi, who knew that Sakura's attack speed was a lot deadlier than her appearance gave.

“Sakura, let's do this, Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi stated with full confidence, and Sakura swiftly pulled the petal figurine up to her mouth, blowing in on it. The figurine glowed a pink color, and suddenly two medium sized sakura petals came flying out of the figurine at the charging Orin with nearly the same amount of speed he had been charging at.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 10, 2010)

Most of the animals were able to dodge the brunt of the attack- some scorched fur here, a boiled eyeball there, a few roasted, baseball sized ticks that rolled off and hit the pavement- but the raven wasn't so lucky. Its wings and legs were seared, stealing it's  flight capabilities. In one last bit of vengeance, it aimed its mangled body at Kaibustu, about to crash apon him. Seeing their chance, the other three animals pounced, leaped, and skittered from three different directions, aiming their assorted bodily weapons to attack together.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2010)

"Kaibustu!" Tonbo says warning him of the incoming attacks, "Get ready Tonbo," he slices down the half dead bird and then back steps as it hits the ground.

*"Gogyou!"* as the fire begins to release he twists his head so he unleashes the blast in an array big enough to reach the three animals, "Good, keep it coming!" he says as the book shines brighter and more fire releases in the stream.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 11, 2010)

Effy ran her fingers across the page, feeling the dents where he had
pressed the pen to the paper so hard that it had nearly broken through.
She could picture him writing this scrawling the angry letters in his
rough handwriting, slashing through line after line when the words
cameout wrong, maybe even snapping the pen in his too-big hand; that
would explain the inksplatters. 

She could imagine the frustration pulling his gray eyebrows together and crumpling his forehead. If she been there, she might have laughed. "Don't give yourself a brain hemorrhage, Sephiroth.", she would have told him. "Just spit it out.". Laughing was the last thing Effy felt like doing now as she reread the words

She already memorized. His answer to her pleading note passed from
her friend to another friend to him, just like second grade, as he'd pointed out was no surprise. she known the essence of what it would say before she 
opened it. 

What was surprising was how much each crossed-out line wounded her as if the points of the letters had cutting edges. More than that, behind each angry beginning lurked a vast pool of hurt; Sephiroth's pain cut Effy deeper than her own. 

While she was pondering this, she caught the unmistakable scent of a
smoking burner rising from the kitchen. In another house, the fact that
someone besides herself was cooking might not be a cause for panicking. 
She shoved the wrinkled paper into her back pocket and ran, making it
downstairs in the nick of time.


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2010)

Cooli said:


> That shot to his gut took a lot out of. He had dropped down to one knee and coughed up a bit of blood. He stood, but his legs were shaky. He knew this fight would have to end soon. Both humans were severely injured and had to be running out of heart energy. Berith flew over to Syn's side _*"Will you be able to bypass Crow?"*_
> 
> *"If you cast the first spell, I will be able to"*
> 
> *"Then I'll use the rest of my remaining energy to make you even faster. Get past him, and win this fight"* just then, Syn's book as well as Berith began glowing brightly *I Will Win! Chisokuuruk!* he yelled out. Pouring all of his remaining into the spell, Berith then split into multiple images, a lot more than he had previously been shown able to create. This showed how much he and Syn wanted to win. Moving as fast as he possibly could, Berith created many images that circled and surrounded Crow and Jessica. A few of the images all went for Jessica at once, attacking from different directions. When crow went after them and slashed through them, Berith used this distraction to take Crow's legs from under him, causing Crow to fall on his side, but before Crow hit the ground, Berith rammed Crow in the back, knocking him away from Jessica


(Cooli said what I'm about to do is ok)

As Berith charged at them, making various images of himself, Crow noticed he had become unable to read his movements. They were obviously putting in their all for this last move. "Damnit... I... I don't want to lose!!!!" Crow shouted, his body beginning to glow. Suddenly, the book lit up bright in Jessica's hand. "Crow! The third spell!"

"Hurry! Cast it!" Crow shouted, hoping to god that it would help them. "Leguruk!" Jessica said, sending fourth loads of heart energy into their attack. Crow could feel it: his speed sky rocketed. He could keep up with Berith now!

Crow charged in at Berith, surprising him with his new founded speed. But, almost as if fated, Berith's book also began to glow. Both of their wills to win were fueling their battle spirits and both had received new spells. The human cast it instantly, with what little heart energy he had left. Berith held up his hand and a black beam surged towards Crow.

Crow managed to jump it, but not without having his feet singed. Still pushing through the pain, Crow charged onwards, raising a fist to Berith, Jessica's heart energy being too low to cast spells. Berith's partner was in the same situation, so all Berith could do was raise his own fist and try to dodge Crow's.

their speeds were even, their strength was even. With one final encounter, both rammed their fist into the other's jaw with all they had left, sending each other flying, both of them blacking out...


GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu sighed a little bit, glad to finally be safe inside the truck with the loaded items. Of course it took everything in her willpower not to throw Daikui back into the truck, but the amount of supplies they had gained could be stored inside her apartment.
> 
> ?I live in an apartment nearby, if you go up three streets and take a left, then continue down that street straight until you reach the end, then take a right, then follow that street all the way to the end, and take another right, then follow that street for four blocks, then take a left, and you should be there, it's in a remote area that few people pass through so we can stash all our materials there.? Koharu nodded, knowing the district well enough to conclude that her apartment was nearby.


... Fuck... slow down!" Hughes complained at the long list of directions. But, either way, he followed them just as she said them, taking them swiftly to an apartment in Tokyo. "Ok, now lets get this food inside before people get suspicious..."


GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura frowned a little, ?I don't like being called a beginner, inexperienced would be more like it.? She sighed, and Kiyoshi smiled a little bit, both of them listening as the demon introduced the name of himself and of his partner.
> 
> ?A wise man once told me, that just because a person is inexperienced, does not necessarily mean he will lose.? Kiyoshi stated politely, awaiting the first attack of Orin and James.
> 
> ...



"You're underestimating me!" Orin called out at this spell. He simply pushed off the ground, lifting himself over the petals as they flew by. James, perfectly in synch with Orin's actions, called out the next spell as if on cue. "Amu Yo-Yo!" he shouted, Orin's arms extended into Yo-Yo's with massive gears on them.

Orin brought a gear from either side towards Sakura, hoping to simply knock her out all at once. She would have to be more crafty then that to hit Crow head-on, especially with his body enhancement. Of course, without his Chaaguruk, he may not have been able to dodge.


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro, red bull in hand, walked down through the suburbs along with Star Platinum in an attempt to find their apartment. "Hey, jotaro, this the 3rd time we've past by this house. Cant we simply ask for directions?" Jotaro clenched his fist, and Star Platinum understood, its was a mans passion to not ask for directions no matter what.

_5 Hours later_

"Hey, Jotaro, thats the 57th time we've past that house, someone is going to think that we're stalkers." Jotaro thought for a second, "Your're going to say 'Hey jotaro, you should ask for directions.' And the answer is yes, I will." Star Platinum not realizing what had happened continued with what he was going to say, "Hey jotaro, you should ask for directions---...." By the time star platinum had realized what had happened, jotaro was already starting to walk up to a high school boy who had just turned the corner .

When jotaro finally walked up to the man, another person had crossed the corner as well, and he had a gigantic sword. Jotaro immediately remembered fighting him breifly before the fight with the vampire. Jotaro jumped back to wear Star platinum was and pulled out his book, "Get ready Star Platinum, this isn't going to be easy!" said jotaro in a serious voice.

-------------

Jack Black and gerit got out of the battle with Itoru after the explosion was made that burned Itoru's book. In the confusion they were able to escape to the suburbs of the tokyo area. Jack used his massive amount of money and resources to rent them a house in the area, in this way they wouldn't raise suspicion to any other demons. Gerit strayed away from Orin because even though they were friends, they were also rivals, and gerit wanted to test his power.

After being in the house for awhile, it became deep in the afternoon, and jack and Gerit needed food very badly. They walked to the outside of the house and turned the corner to see jotaros massive figure. Jack on instinct pulled out his spell book and turned to the second page. _Sh-t, its jotaro and Star Platinum, these guys mean business._ "Gerit, lets show them the power of our next two spells! *Soru Yo-Yo!*" Yelled Jack while motioning his hand at Gerit. "Leave it to me!" Said Gerit as a chain came out of the bottom of his sword. As Gerit rushed at Star Platinum, the sword begun to sing faster and faster above his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> ... Fuck... slow down!" Hughes complained at the long list of directions. But, either way, he followed them just as she said them, taking them swiftly to an apartment in Tokyo. "Ok, now lets get this food inside before people get suspicious..."



?Sorry, sorry!? Koharu exclaimed, waving her hands defensively, admittedly the amount of directions she gave to Hughes was quite a large list, perhaps she should have paused while waiting for him to get to the streets, and she nodded a little bit, hopping out of the truck, ?Yeah, we'll move quickly and get all this food inside.?



> "You're underestimating me!"Orin called out at this spell. He simply pushed off the ground, lifting himself over the petals as they flew by. James, perfectly in synch with Orin's actions, called out the next spell as if on cue. "Amu Yo-Yo!" he shouted, Orin's arms extended into Yo-Yo's with massive gears on them.
> 
> Orin brought a gear from either side towards Sakura, hoping to simply knock her out all at once. She would have to be more crafty then that to hit Crow head-on, especially with his body enhancement. Of course, without his Chaaguruk, he may not have been able to dodge.


Sakura watched as Orin jumped above her spell, and her eyes widened a little bit, she didn't think the demon was honestly that fast, and she took a step backward as James called out the next spell, and Orin 's arms extended into a pair of Yo-yo's that appeared to have some kind of mechanical gears on them.

Sakura watched as Orin brought either gears from the side of her in, and she smirked in a mischievous manner, ?I do believe I am the one who is being underestimated here.? Sakura jumped upward, dodging the gears, and watching as they both crashed into the ground. Kiyoshi watched carefully from his vantage point, and just as Sakura was getting close to landing, he called out the spell, ?Sakuramai.?

Sakura pointed her petal figurine at Orin and blew into it, the figurine glowing pink again, and once more the two Sakura Petals shot out at Orin, however this time from different vantage points due to her imminent landing from jumping. Kiyoshi hoped the added distance between the two would throw the demon off guard slightly.


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Sorry, sorry!? Koharu exclaimed, waving her hands defensively, admittedly the amount of directions she gave to Hughes was quite a large list, perhaps she should have paused while waiting for him to get to the streets, and she nodded a little bit, hopping out of the truck, ?Yeah, we'll move quickly and get all this food inside.?


"There... we're done..." Hughes said, plopping himself into one of Koharu's chairs and slouching slightly, "So, what now? Are we just gonna search for more demons to face?"


GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura watched as Orin jumped above her spell, and her eyes widened a little bit, she didn't think the demon was honestly that fast, and she took a step backward as James called out the next spell, and Orin 's arms extended into a pair of Yo-yo's that appeared to have some kind of mechanical gears on them.
> 
> Sakura watched as Orin brought either gears from the side of her in, and she smirked in a mischievous manner, ?I do believe I am the one who is being underestimated here.? Sakura jumped upward, dodging the gears, and watching as they both crashed into the ground. Kiyoshi watched carefully from his vantage point, and just as Sakura was getting close to landing, he called out the spell, ?Sakuramai.?
> 
> Sakura pointed her petal figurine at Orin and blew into it, the figurine glowing pink again, and once more the two Sakura Petals shot out at Orin, however this time from different vantage points due to her imminent landing from jumping. Kiyoshi hoped the added distance between the two would throw the demon off guard slightly.


Orin smirked. had he expected to hit her? Not at all! He was ready with his follow-up. "Ginisu Riorureido!" James called out. Orin opened his mouth wide as Sakura fired her spell again.

Two powerful beams flew from Orin, the first colliding with Sakura's petals and countering them, the second, surprise shot, was sent flying straight at Sakura without anything standing in its way. Then, just as Sakura came down, Orin attempted to trap her between the stubs on the gears, keeping her in place for the beam to strike.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> "There... we're done..." Hughes said, plopping himself into one of Koharu's chairs and slouching slightly, "So, what now? Are we just gonna search for more demons to face?"



Koharu smirked a little bit, “Of course, after he finishes up his little eating spree.” Koharu pointed over to Daikui who had already ripped into five packages of food without breaking a sweat, “Despite the fact that the robbery was useful, Daikui will continue eating even after he's had his fill, it almost seems like the poor guy exerts energy even if he's not doing anything at all.” Koharu sat down at her desk, looking over some papers.

“I also hope you won't mind my extremely painful schedule, I am a current university student, who is taking a degree towards a Literary master, I'm also only in due to a sports scholarship.” Koharu sighed a little, “I do track because I'm good at it, but I originally started off sports with skateboarding and bike riding.” Koharu explained, knowing she couldn't just abandon her studies.


Daikui blinked a couple of times, “Oh right, I forgot about that, but do you really think this guy is going to want to sit around here while you do all those things? He's a world class criminal after all.”

Koharu sighed exasperatedly, “He's the one who asked me to team up with him, not the other way around, I'm explaining this beforehand because I highly doubt the man intends to sit around and watch me run around a track field for two hours.”

Daikui frowned a little, “If we split up though, we become more vulnerable to attack.”

Koharu shook her head slightly, “I'm pretty aware of that thank you very much.”

Daikui went back to eating, leaving Hughes and Koharu to discuss exactly how they planned to deal with her school life.



> Orin smirked. had he expected to hit her? Not at all! He was ready with his follow-up. "Ginisu Riorureido!" James called out. Orin opened his mouth wide as Sakura fired her spell again.
> 
> Two powerful beams flew from Orin, the first colliding with Sakura's petals and countering them, the second, surprise shot, was sent flying straight at Sakura without anything standing in its way. Then, just as Sakura came down, Orin attempted to trap her between the stubs on the gears, keeping her in place for the beam to strike.


Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes slightly as he saw the gears clamp in around Sakura's legs, he hadn't anticipated that little stunt. Sakura's eyes widened, and the beam hit her with full force, knocking her backwards. Kiyoshi stood calmly though, and Sakura looked over at the man from her spot, who gave her a smile.

“It's alright, you did good for your first attempt, we'll come up with a different strategy this time.” Kiyoshi smiled a little bit, and satisfied with that answer, Sakura stood up, dusting herself off as best she could.

“Ouchy, ouchy, it seems I took my opponent far too lightly.” Sakura stated, quickly picking her figurine up off the ground, she didn't quite trust the other demon enough to believe he wouldn't strike her while defenseless.

Kiyoshi had analyzed his opponent's maneuver's, and motioned for Sakura to start running around the opponent. Sakura did as was told, keeping her distance from Orin in case he might chose to attack. Although Kiyoshi kept his calm demeanor on his face, he didn't have a whole lot of confidence in his next plan, but chose to go through with it anyways, believing luck might be on his side.

“Let's do this then, Sakuramai!” Kiyoshi called out the spell, and Sakura blew on the figurine, causing it to glow pink, and two Sakura Petals to fly out at Orin, however Kiyoshi didn't intend on his plan ending there, and Sakura increased her speed while running.

“Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi called out, and once again Sakura fired off two more petals, this time Kiyoshi intended to attack from multiple sides instead of just one.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna jogged after Ivan. She was glad that he went at a steady pace, though she did manage to prove she was a fast one. At one point she managed to catch up to Ivan and manage to stay at his pace.
> 
> Karasu noticed from the corner of his eye that Raikou had stood up and start to climb the waterfall against the flow. He stood up and started climbing up the waterfall too. It wasn't an easy task, for one they were going against the flow. Also the rocks had become smooth and slippery from the water.



The sun was starting to set by the time Ivan returned with Senna. She had collapsed due to exhaustion, so Ivan was carrying her in his arms. Raikou was sitting under a tree, with Karasu also collapsed in front of him. Maybe we overdid it for the first day.

Hmm. They'll get used to it. The ground they must cover is more difficult then today's training. with that, Ivan turned and headed for the house. Raikou picked up Karasu, and headed home as well. Over the next week, they trained constantly, improving Senna's stamina and speed, and increasing Karasu's strength and endurance. Now they were to begin team training. They needed to learn how to work together, and use each others abilities to their advantage.




Franky said:


> (Cooli said what I'm about to do is ok)
> 
> As Berith charged at them, making various images of himself, Crow noticed he had become unable to read his movements. They were obviously putting in their all for this last move. "Damnit... I... I don't want to lose!!!!" Crow shouted, his body beginning to glow. Suddenly, the book lit up bright in Jessica's hand. "Crow! The third spell!"
> 
> ...



"Syn! Leader!" a crowd of voices were calling out to Syn as a helicopter was landing near them. "It's bad! Our bases have been set ablaze. We managed to put them out, but we lost a few of our headquarters." one guy said "We have traitors amongst us, Leader." another said. "They defected when some new guy started trying to take over your territory." *"That bastard. Attacking my men, my bases, all when I wasn't there!"* he thought to himself "He had a book Syn. And someone with him who could use powers as well." *What!? Where is he now?* "He fled, sir. He took off in one of your helicopters. We're tracking him as we speak." *Collect Berith, and prepare an emergency treatment center.* "And what of those two?" he asked, pointing at Crow and Jessica. Syn thought for a moment whether or not he should just leave them there. *Bring them. That demon has earned his prize* with that, the men collected Berith, Crow, and Jessica. By the time Crow had awakened, he was completely healed, but when he looked around, he could tell him and Jessica were locked up. They were in a room with no windows, plain white walls, and seemingly no way to open the door to the room.


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Of course, after he finishes up his little eating spree.? Koharu pointed over to Daikui who had already ripped into five packages of food without breaking a sweat, ?Despite the fact that the robbery was useful, Daikui will continue eating even after he's had his fill, it almost seems like the poor guy exerts energy even if he's not doing anything at all.? Koharu sat down at her desk, looking over some papers.
> 
> ?I also hope you won't mind my extremely painful schedule, I am a current university student, who is taking a degree towards a Literary master, I'm also only in due to a sports scholarship.? Koharu sighed a little, ?I do track because I'm good at it, but I originally started off sports with skateboarding and bike riding.? Koharu explained, knowing she couldn't just abandon her studies.
> 
> ...


"University, eh?" Hughes responded, grabbing himself an apple and munching into it, "I surprisingly already finished my University years... I majored in Criminal Psychology over in America..." Lyla had already known this, but it was still impressive, nonetheless. "Oh yes, I was also in the army for about a year... so I know somethings about that, as well... Before I got bored and turned to crime that is! HA!"


GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes slightly as he saw the gears clamp in around Sakura's legs, he hadn't anticipated that little stunt. Sakura's eyes widened, and the beam hit her with full force, knocking her backwards. Kiyoshi stood calmly though, and Sakura looked over at the man from her spot, who gave her a smile.
> 
> ?It's alright, you did good for your first attempt, we'll come up with a different strategy this time.? Kiyoshi smiled a little bit, and satisfied with that answer, Sakura stood up, dusting herself off as best she could.
> 
> ...


"Nice, you're improving, but just from the sides won't work! This is the same basic situation!" Orin shouted as he simply jumped the petals, causing them to burst on each other. Orin then landed right in Sakura's path and, using his enhanced speed and strength, grabbed her by her arms and knocked away the weird figurine which she seemed to be using to attack. "I'm not going to hurt an opponent who can't fight back, and you don't seem to have any other spells... and you seem to only use that figurine over there to attack anyway... so what'll it be? Surrender or other?"


Cooli said:


> "Syn! Leader!" a crowd of voices were calling out to Syn as a helicopter was landing near them. "It's bad! Our bases have been set ablaze. We managed to put them out, but we lost a few of our headquarters." one guy said "We have traitors amongst us, Leader." another said. "They defected when some new guy started trying to take over your territory." *"That bastard. Attacking my men, my bases, all when I wasn't there!"* he thought to himself "He had a book Syn. And someone with him who could use powers as well." *What!? Where is he now?* "He fled, sir. He took off in one of your helicopters. We're tracking him as we speak." *Collect Berith, and prepare an emergency treatment center.* "And what of those two?" he asked, pointing at Crow and Jessica. Syn thought for a moment whether or not he should just leave them there. *Bring them. That demon has earned his prize* with that, the men collected Berith, Crow, and Jessica. By the time Crow had awakened, he was completely healed, but when he looked around, he could tell him and Jessica were locked up. They were in a room with no windows, plain white walls, and seemingly no way to open the door to the room.



"Jessica... where are we?" Crow asked, still slightly sore and now totally confused. "Syn told me he could heal you... so I followed him here to one of his bases... it turns out he's a big gang leader, which explains why he was so good at combat on his own..." Jessy started to explain, "but then he up and threw us in this room... I can't bust that door down..."

Jessica seemed really disappointed with her lack of good judgement. "Don't worry, just cast Amuruk and Amushizaruk and I'll tear through that door!" Crow said, stretching and standing. Jessica nodded with a renewed confidence and cast both spells at once. Crow easily shredded the door, leading out into another room (or hallway, whatever Cooli intends).

The two burst out, only to have guards with guns on them. "On second thought, we were better off in that room..."


----------



## EPIC (Jul 11, 2010)

"Ow!" The Ragnoroku cried. 

His demon partner, Shiva, touched his shoulder in comfort. She was curious and worried.

"Don't worry, something just hit my head." He said rubbing the spot on of his head.

Shiva grabbed his face, tilted it and kissed it. Suddenly, the pain weakened and it felt a little more comforting.

"Thanks Shiva!"

The two were heading for Egypt. There was supposed to be a demon pair there that they hope could help them. But they were still far from there, if anything, it would take them several more hours before reaching it since they were travelling by foot. On another note, they had to find their way to Japan. Seemingly, Japan's become the epicenter of demon activity.

Ragnoroku didn't really want to fight, but he knew that Shiva was forced into this and wouldn't be able to be relieved of this until she has won the tournament or loses her book. So he had to do this for her sake. 

Shiva then tapped his shoulder and held out her book. She wanted to get some exercise done and train. 

"Alright, Shiva, we'll stop here and practice."

Because most demons don't live around them, they haven't been in any fights since they met each other. Still, they practice with the wild life around them. Of course, this doesn't really compensate for a real, so Shiva still only knows one spell. However, they can maneuver and use different tactics with just that one spell, which is good enough for right now.

Near them were a group of monkeys scattered about a group of trees. First goal of the training was to not get noticed, so they snuck around bushes and tried to stay light on their feet as to not make too much noise with their steps. Finally, they had to get them all with the least amount of shots. This would be impossible with a single- shot, small- ranged attack like the Uno Amugikuga So- their first spell. So, they had to find a way to make so that all the monkeys in a small number of places. They were resting in six different trees, Shiva's limit was five shots. Of course, the monkeys would hide in the larger group, so the only thing was to scare them.

"Aiyaiyai!" Ragnoroku made a horrid, beastly screetch that scared the monkeys onto the top of the trees where the most leaves were. As expected, the monekys hid in large groups, hiding in three trees. "Uno Amugikoruga So!" He called. Immediately, Shiva began firing at the trees, freezing them and scaring the monkeys away. "Yay, we did it!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> "University, eh?" Hughes responded, grabbing himself an apple and munching into it, "I surprisingly already finished my University years... I majored in Criminal Psychology over in America..." Lyla had already known this, but it was still impressive, nonetheless. "Oh yes, I was also in the army for about a year... so I know somethings about that, as well... Before I got bored and turned to crime that is! HA!"



Koharu sighed a little bit, and shook her head slightly, ?Yes, I'll be finishing up my university classes in two years.? Koharu had chosen to ignore Hughes obvious fascination with crime, although the event of robbing a store did give her somewhat of a thrill.

?At any rate, my school schedule consists of only three days thankfully.? Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Of course I changed my schedule on purpose, most people don't get lucky enough to have such an opportunity.?

Daikui took a deep breath, interrupting the conversation, ?Yosh! I've eaten enough to do battle again!? 

Koharu looked over to see that Daikui had torn through thirty packs of food easily, and while Daikui could have continued eaten, he seemed more interested in finding another demon fight, ?Perhaps his first battle got to him.? Koharu mused to herself, as Daikui wasn't always this energetic.



> "Nice, you're improving, but just from the sides won't work! This is the same basic situation!" Orin shouted as he simply jumped the petals, causing them to burst on each other. Orin then landed right in Sakura's path and, using his enhanced speed and strength, grabbed her by her arms and knocked away the weird figurine which she seemed to be using to attack. "I'm not going to hurt an opponent who can't fight back, and you don't seem to have any other spells... and you seem to only use that figurine over there to attack anyway... so what'll it be? Surrender or other?"



Sakura attempted to escape from Orin's grip, however to no avail, and Kiyoshi sighed a little, placing a palm on his forehead. Of course Sakura's one spell was rather weak, and could leave her open easily if neither of them paid attention, he had intended on training before actually fighting, to see if her other spells would prove to be of any more use, however Kioyshi decided it would be best to see if they could even face any of the nearby demons, an unwise decision on his part.

?I won't give up, not-? Sakura's pep talk was interrupted by Kiyoshi closing the spell book loudly, he knew Sakura's strength was in her attacks, not her physical strength, Orin far outmatched her in that category.

?The fight's over with, there's no point in continuing.? Kiyoshi stated, he'd count his stars to be lucky enough that Sakura hadn't been weakened to the point she couldn't continue through training.

?But, Kiyoshi, I can still..? Sakura started, however Kiyoshi smiled at her.

?My father once told me, a smart man will continue to fight even if the situation endangers his well-being, but a truly intelligent man will know the limits of his own ability in the first place.? Kiyoshi stated calmly, flashing Sakura another smile.


Sakura looked over at the petal figurine, and frowned a little bit, Kiyoshi was right, there would be no way for her to get out of Orin's grip in order to grab the petal figurine, therefore she had been rendered defenseless.

?Mou...? Sakura complained, and Kiyoshi placed the spell book back in the pack he had been carrying, not bothering to ask Orin to release her since he figured the mechanical demon would do so anyway.


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Gerit Vs. Star Platinum*

Gerit ran madly towards Star Platinum, chain in hand, "Star Platinum! I'll show you the extent of my power!" yelled Gerit. Star Platinum stayed perfectly calm while giving a glance to Jotaro, "Roteru!" Said Jotaro in a loud voice. A spiral of wind flew out of Star Platinum's arms and strait at Gerit. The blast of air hit Gerits chest head on, but all Gerit did was grunt a bit while he flew back as well. Even though Gerit was knocked back into a wall the sword was still spinning at high speeds, whats more it was still heading to Star Platinum.

Jotaro quickly responded to this, "Roshirudo!" Air in front of Star Platinum begun to turn and rotate, and soon a vortex like shield appeared in front of the pair. _Theres no way he can get past this_ thought Jotaro to himself, Star Platinum didn't have time to think, he was already into the battle zone.

Eventually the spinning sword went up against the rotating wind, "GOOOO, GERIT, FINISH IT." Yelled jack in desperation. Even with all the emotion poured into the attack, the sword acted as a stick inside the spokes of a spinning bicycle wheel. The sword flew back to gerit while the shield of air dissipated to reveal Star Platinum and jotaro making manly poses. Star platinum had his blue arms crossed across his breast plate, and jotaro had one hand in his pocket and one hand holding his book. Jotaro looked down at Gerit, "Every time the result is going to be the same, so why dont you just save us the trouble and give up."

"Im not going to give up..." said Gerit as he stood up from the ruble he had been launched into, "But Gerit, you're already---!" 
"Im already nothing, I can heal from an attack like that in an hour. I'm not going to be able to heal from a loss, ever." 
"I understand Gerit... IM GOING TO MAKE YOU KING!" Just as this exchange had ended, Gerits book began to glow, "Gerit, its a new spell"
"Quick, use it. We dont have the time to sit around and stare at our enemies."

Star Platinum looked back at jotaro with a worried look on his face, "Roteru!" For a second time the gust of twisted wind came out of Star Platinum's arms. "Chaajiru Soruk!" Yelled Jack Black as loudly as possible. Gerit's Giant red sword started to glow, and Gerit felt power flow into him; but he didnt have time to take it in, Star Platinums attack was approaching. Gerit swung his sword as hard as possible at the strong wind, and it vanished into thin air. "Gerit, are you that powerful?
"I always have and always will be." muttered Gerit as he rushed at Star Platinum in full sprint. 

Star Platinum out his hands in front  to prepare for the shielding spell, "Roshirudo!" the large air shield protruded in front of Jotaro and his partner once again. "That wont be enough!" yelled Gerit loudly. The sword colided with the shield and started to inch its way through. Eventually Gerit and his sword made it all the way through, but alas, Jotaro had uttered another spell while Gerit was inside the shield.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2010)

*The lustful demon and his master*

She dreamed of white clouds and candy. She was spinning around, everything in slow motion. Chocolate fell from the sky and she could taste the candy on her tongue. Then she felt it. She was being touched. She started to squirm. Then she opened her eyes and screamed. A finger was put to her mouth and she recognized it, matching it to the body of her... demon. ?Get off me, Gai,? She said, calmly. ?Just one more minute?? He said. His voice was tired, as if he had been doing something for hours. Then she looked down to see where his other hand was. She wasn?t exactly happy. 

She slapped the demon?s hand away and jumped out of her bad, keeping the blanket wrapped around her body. Gai grinned and rolled over on the bed, head resting on his arm. ?Shokara-saaan, why do you cover yourself? I?ve pretty seen everything.? He said lazily, yawning. ?WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!???? Then she heard footsteps. She had forgotten about her parents. ?Quick, into the closet!? She said, pushing Gai into the closest and then slamming the door. She hit his foot. ?Ow!? He yelled. Shokara smiled, briefly. She then jumped back into her bed. Two people came into the room. One looked much like Shokara herself and the other was a rather pudgy, short man. The short man ? Shokara?s father frowned and said, ?We heard screaming.?

Shokara looked away from her parent?s. She wasn?t faking it. She saw the disappointment and disapproval in their faces, before she wiped her eye and said, ?Had a bad dream. I?m okay.? They nodded and then closed the door. Not gently or too hard. They just closed it, as if they truly didn?t care if Shokara was having a nightmare. Gai was leaning against the wall. ?You really should let me meet your mom one day. I mean, I see where you got that rack from and she?s probably really experienced too?? Gai noticed Shokara had gotten silent. He decided not to continue on. No need to get his master sad. 

Shokara looked up and Gai and asked, ?What? what? did you need??  

A grin stretched on to Gai?s face. ?Demons? other demons! I mean we?ve only got in two fights before and we lost both of them, but still! More fights, mean I can get stronger!?  

Shokara nodded. That was right. Gai was from some type of demon world, where a tournament was being hosted to decide the king of their world. Shokara didn?t really see Gai as the kingly type especially since all he wanted to do was grope women when he became the king, apparently, which wasn?t very different from what he did right now. She only understood a little about the whole Demon thing. Apparently Gai needed her to increase his power to fight the other demons. That meant she was important. This made her feel slightly better, although, being used by a demon wasn?t exactly something she was proud of. 

?So there are other demons in town?? She asked.

?Not just town! This entire place you call, Japan!? 

?How are we going to find them??

Gai frowned and hunched his shoulders. He then scratched his head and one of his cat-ears twitched. ?Uh, no idea?? Then he looked up and said, ?They?ll be sure to come after us though! So we need to get the drop on them!? He exclaimed, brightly. Shokara shrugged. ?So, we?re going to go find these demons and fight?? 

?yes.? 

Shokara got out of bed and stared at Gai, a confident expression on her face. ?All right, let?s go then.? 

Gai nodded and began opening the window. He looked back at Shokara and said, ?Grab the book!? Shokara nodded and pulled out the book, the Demon book, from her personal library. Inside was one of the poems she had written. She stared at for a second and then closed the book, stuck it in her purse and jumped onto Gai?s back. ?ah yes. I can feel your perfectly shaped breasts resting on my back!? Shokara rolled her eyes. She had gotten use to the eccentric demon by now to not take any offense to what he said. It was simply in his nature to be a horny, rude demon. She wrapped her legs around his stomach and Gai sighed. ?Geez, it?s going to be hard not to have a boner when you?ll be moving up and down.?

Shokara shook her head. ?let?s just go!? 

?Here we go!? Gai jumped out of the window and landed on the front lawn, knocking over a gnome. Shokara sighed. ?We?ll have to fix that in the morning.? Gai laughed and said, ?It was ugly anyway.? Then they took off into the night?


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu sighed a little bit, and shook her head slightly, ?Yes, I'll be finishing up my university classes in two years.? Koharu had chosen to ignore Hughes obvious fascination with crime, although the event of robbing a store did give her somewhat of a thrill.
> 
> ?At any rate, my school schedule consists of only three days thankfully.? Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Of course I changed my schedule on purpose, most people don't get lucky enough to have such an opportunity.?
> 
> ...


"Demons it is then... Lyla, where's the nearest demon?!" Hughes shouted to Lyla, who had been in another room polishing her Sniper Rifle. Lyla ventured into the group and pulled out a map Hughes had given her. "There are 3 Demons in an alleyway here, and 2 more outside the alleyway here... those are the closest to here!" Lyla replied, happy to help.

"Take your pick, Mister Daikui, Miss Koharu!" Hughes said with a confident smirk.


GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura attempted to escape from Orin's grip, however to no avail, and Kiyoshi sighed a little, placing a palm on his forehead. Of course Sakura's one spell was rather weak, and could leave her open easily if neither of them paid attention, he had intended on training before actually fighting, to see if her other spells would prove to be of any more use, however Kioyshi decided it would be best to see if they could even face any of the nearby demons, an unwise decision on his part.
> 
> ?I won't give up, not-? Sakura's pep talk was interrupted by Kiyoshi closing the spell book loudly, he knew Sakura's strength was in her attacks, not her physical strength, Orin far outmatched her in that category.
> 
> ...


"Good, good... James, we've won!" Orin called out. James nodded in agreement, walking over to Kiyoshi and offering him a hand shake. "You seem to be a wise man, Kiyoshi, I'm glad to have had the honor of fighting you and Sakura." Orin also extended a hand to Sakura after letting her go, continuing to learn his manners from James. 

"It may have been easier for you had you had more spells... hey, I've got an idea... Wanna train with James and I?" Orin asked politely, wishing to help them get started in their Demon Battle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Demons it is then... Lyla, where's the nearest demon?!" Hughes shouted to Lyla, who had been in another room polishing her Sniper Rifle. Lyla ventured into the group and pulled out a map Hughes had given her. "There are 3 Demons in an alleyway here, and 2 more outside the alleyway here... those are the closest to here!" Lyla replied, happy to help.
> 
> "Take your pick, Mister Daikui, Miss Koharu!" Hughes said with a confident smirk.



?Hmm.. do you recognize any of the demons in those locations?? Koharu asked, curious to know whether or not the Aztec demon was closeby, ?Do any of their presence feel similar to the ones we've met??

Daikui looked at the map, and pointed at the closest spot that Lyla pointed at, ?I think one of the two here is the Aztec demon we fought before.?

Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Then perhaps it's time we've paid our friend Star Platinum a visit to return the favor.?



> "Good, good... James, we've won!" Orin called out. James nodded in agreement, walking over to Kiyoshi and offering him a hand shake. "You seem to be a wise man, Kiyoshi, I'm glad to have had the honor of fighting you and Sakura." Orin also extended a hand to Sakura after letting her go, continuing to learn his manners from James.
> 
> "It may have been easier for you had you had more spells... hey, I've got an idea... Wanna train with James and I?" Orin asked politely, wishing to help them get started in their Demon Battle.


Kiyoshi graciously took the hand that James extended, ?You seem to be a very intelligent strategist, I'm glad to have had the honor of fighting you and Orin.? Sakura looked up at Orin in front of her, before hesitantly accepting the hand he offered, ?Perhaps it would have been.. and t..train.. with you two?? Sakura asked, a little unnerved by the idea.

Kiyoshi howver, took the idea as more of an opportunity, ignoring Sakura's obvious pessimism due her to recent treatment in the Demon World, ?That sounds like a wonderful idea.? Kiyoshi stated, picking up the petal figurine that Orin had knocked away. Kiyoshi pulled out his pocket knife, and a decent sized necklace string he had been carrying, and then incised two holes through the figurine.

?Hey, what are you-? Sakura started, becoming flustered of the idea of the figurine being damaged, before Kiyoshi slid one string through one hole, and then the other through the other. Kiyoshi hang the petal figurine over Sakura's neck, and tied the string in the back.

?That way no one will simply be able to knock the figurine out of your hands.? Kiyoshi smiled a little bit, surprising Sakura with his casual and simplistic ingenuity.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Jessica... where are we?" Crow asked, still slightly sore and now totally confused. "Syn told me he could heal you... so I followed him here to one of his bases... it turns out he's a big gang leader, which explains why he was so good at combat on his own..." Jessy started to explain, "but then he up and threw us in this room... I can't bust that door down..."
> 
> Jessica seemed really disappointed with her lack of good judgement. "Don't worry, just cast Amuruk and Amushizaruk and I'll tear through that door!" Crow said, stretching and standing. Jessica nodded with a renewed confidence and cast both spells at once. Crow easily shredded the door, leading out into another room (or hallway, whatever Cooli intends).
> 
> The two burst out, only to have guards with guns on them. "On second thought, we were better off in that room..."



*Stand down* a voice called out *These two are my guests* Syn stepped out from behind some guards *Now if you would, follow me* Syn walked past Crow and Jessica, leading them down the hall till they reached a room with rather large doors. When he opened it, they saw a highly fashioned and stylized dinning room, and a large feast spread across a large and long table


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Xanath vs Kaibustu*

The blaze that the demon knight unleashed over took the beasts, leaving nothing but ashes left of the monsters, and leaving just the two original opponents in front of them, "Guess using spells wasn't too bad of an idea after all, riiiiight," he says mockingly to his demon partner.

"Hmph...Just stay focused," he says preparing his blade, "Kaijuukengen!" another beast formed between the two opponents, this time a large snake.

"This is becoming annoying..." Tonbo sighs, "Agreed, we need to target the demon or she'll just keep shooting these things at us," Kaibustu nods, "Right," he dashes forward, stabs his blade into the serpent's tail, pinning it to the ground and then leaps over it, "Tonbo!"

*"Gogyou!"* a blast of fire shot from his mouth straight for the demon. Kinzey frantically flips through his book, "Guess it's now or never, Jubakuhanei!" he shouts, unsure just what will happen with this new spell.

The incoming flames stop before making contact with the demon as if they had come in contact with something else. The flames reflect off the invisible shield and head just to the left of Kaibustu, luckily frying the snake behind him.

"Crap, they've got more than one spell..." he says a bit suprised, "That's not all we've got," Kinzey says to himself as he looks over their third spell, *"Genzonzaika!"*

"Bring it on! We're strong enough to take anything you throw at us!" however his partner didn't stand as strongly as he did. He simply stood there, eyes wide, "N-No..."

"Kai, what's wrong?" he recieves no response, "Kaibustu!" but he stood there, easily shaken, "What is going on!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Stand down* a voice called out *These two are my guests* Syn stepped out from behind some guards *Now if you would, follow me* Syn walked past Crow and Jessica, leading them down the hall till they reached a room with rather large doors. When he opened it, they saw a highly fashioned and stylized dinning room, and a large feast spread across a large and long table


Crow's eyes began to sparkle. he had never seen so much food! He instantly jumped in and started devouring all the delicious and luxurious food. "Mmm.. Wahs hu ohasan? (What's the occasion?)"


GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Hmm.. do you recognize any of the demons in those locations?? Koharu asked, curious to know whether or not the Aztec demon was closeby, ?Do any of their presence feel similar to the ones we've met??
> 
> Daikui looked at the map, and pointed at the closest spot that Lyla pointed at, ?I think one of the two here is the Aztec demon we fought before.?
> 
> Koharu smirked a little bit, ?Then perhaps it's time we've paid our friend Star Platinum a visit to return the favor.?


"My brother, Gerit, is there, too..." Lyla said, a little worried. "Then we'll smash him into the ground, now won't we!?" Hughes roared with pride, trying to pick her up. Lyla was inspired by this and nodded, now excited at the process of destroying her brother.

"You guys ready? Or, better yet, when are we gonna head out?"



GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi graciously took the hand that James extended, ?You seem to be a very intelligent strategist, I'm glad to have had the honor of fighting you and Orin.? Sakura looked up at Orin in front of her, before hesitantly accepting the hand he offered, ?Perhaps it would have been.. and t..train.. with you two?? Sakura asked, a little unnerved by the idea.
> 
> Kiyoshi howver, took the idea as more of an opportunity, ignoring Sakura's obvious pessimism due her to recent treatment in the Demon World, ?That sounds like a wonderful idea.? Kiyoshi stated, picking up the petal figurine that Orin had knocked away. Kiyoshi pulled out his pocket knife, and a decent sized necklace string he had been carrying, and then incised two holes through the figurine.
> 
> ...



Orin looked at there connection and remembered the journal and writing utensils that James had given him. He smiled at James and gave him a nod. James was quite honestly surprised with his new movement. So, considering I'm partly mechanical, I'll let you take some shots at me for free... I won't get hurt too badly, as long as you only push an average amount of energy into it... I just wanna gauge your abilities real quick..."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow's eyes began to sparkle. he had never seen so much food! He instantly jumped in and started devouring all the delicious and luxurious food. "Mmm.. Wahs hu ohasan? (What's the occasion?)"



*You two were the first ever to actually pose as worthy opponents* he walked over to the head of the table and sat down, crossing his legs and resting his head in the palm of his hand. *For that, I give you this feast, and you, demon, you have earned my name.* though that wasn't the only reason he brought them along, healed them, and gave them this feast. There was something more he wanted.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Kaibustu vs Xanath*

Through Kaibustu's eyes countless spirits appeared, though he did not recognized all of their faces, he knew who they were. They were the mass of people whom he had hurt and killed during his rampage back in the Demon World.

"You..." "Youuuuu..." They all hissed at him as they slowly approached, "I-I," he didn't know what to say, what do you say to people whose lives you've ruined?

Kaibustu falls to his knees, his armor smacking against the ground. Tonbo sits there in frustration, "Dammit..." one of the apparitions slam their fists into Kaibustu, then another, and another. 

Tonbo watches as his partner is beaten to a pulp, "KAIBUSTUUUU!" he shouts, "LET ME UNDERSTAND DAMMIT!" he leaps in front of Kaibustu and recieves a hit to the gut, "Guh!"

Suddenly it all makes sense to him, the apparitions become visable to him, and the look on his partner's face is understandable, "They're...They're from what happened before?" he says weakly.

"I ruined everything for them...All because I could not control myself..." Tonbo shakes his head, "It's ok," he says as the wind returns to him.

Kaibustu looks towards him confused, "It's ok, because you are going to make it all up to them..." he says confidently, "You're going to become a Great King, a Benevolent King, one worth of the respect that I know you deserve!"

Kaibustu's eyes widen, and a grin then grows on his face, "You're right Tonbo," he gets to his feet, "I'm sorry spirits! But I will make this up to you, I will make this up to the entire demon world!" he shouts proudly.

The spirits, one by one, begin to vanish. The wave of demons are gone and all that is left is the demon and her partner, "Now Kaibustu, lets finish this and get you one step closer to becoming King!"


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Gerit Vs. Star Platinum*

Gerit had broken through the wall of air with his new 3rd spell, but Star Platinum had diskuzen waiting in the wing. "Its over Gerit, this spell will finish it." said Star Platinum in a calm rage. Gerit began to descend upon Star Platinum with his charged sword, nothing could stop him. "Gerit, NO!" The sword had begun to fall on Star Platinum, and it would have periced him if it wernt for diskuzen.

The sword rattled against the sharp rotation of Star Platinum's spell; He then moved out of the of Gerits sword and let the sword decend into the ground. "Like I said, its over!" The Disk flew strait at Gerits Chest and piered 1 MM before Jotaro stopped the flow of heart power. Even though it was a small cut, it bled. "Star Platinum, we dont want to kill him, just defeat him."
"I guess you're right. Gerit, get stronger, and face me again." said star Platinum as he walked off back to Down town tokyo.

*Jack Black*

Gerit pounded his fists to the ground in anger and frustration, _Even with my third spell, it wasnt enough to beat him!_ thought Gerit angerly. Jack knelt down next to Gerit  and put his arm on Gerits shoulder, "It's alright, we're still in the game, they didnt burn our book." Gerit fell asleep on the spot due to all the stress tht had befallen him in this fight.

Jack then picked up Gerit, and put him over his shoulders to carry him home. 

*Jotaro*

Jotaro and Star Platinum begun to walk back to the convenience store in down town tokyo, their mission, more red bull. Jotaro had run out yet again, and he needed more red bull to refill his heart energy.

The pair walked into the store and jotaro selected 15 red bull shots, _These will come in handy during battle _ thought jotaro to himself. He then selected a regular can of red bull and tossed it at Star Platinum, "Why would I need this?"
"Its good for you" replied jotaro as he chugged one red bull shot. Star Platinum decided to try it; he clicked open the can and took a sip, "This is amazing!"
"See, I told you."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> *Jotaro*
> 
> Jotaro and Star Platinum begun to walk back to the convenience store in down town tokyo, their mission, more red bull. Jotaro had run out yet again, and he needed more red bull to refill his heart energy.
> 
> ...



"Those'll stunt your growth ya know," a new voice says from behidn them, "Then again...I might want to double check that snapple fact, lookin' at you two," Nick says with a grin, adjusting his yellow sunglasses.

"Mind if I get one," he says holding out his hand, "I've had a pretty long journey and I'm a little thirsty."


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Those'll stunt your growth ya know," a new voice says from behidn them, "Then again...I might want to double check that snapple fact, lookin' at you two," Nick says with a grin, adjusting his yellow sunglasses.
> 
> "Mind if I get one," he says holding out his hand, "I've had a pretty long journey and I'm a little thirsty."



"Sure, catch, its on the house." said jotaro while tossing a can off red bull in his direction. "Be aware though, if you're trying to pull something I'll beat your face in." says jotaro nonchalantly while taking a sip of his favorite drink. Instead of being friendly Star Platinum gave this man the cold stare, he did not yet know if he could trust him yet. Jotaro noticed this and acted upon it.

Jotaro began talking, "So, red bull stunting growth, its the nectar of life, god juice, I dont think it would do _that_ to you." as jotaro said this he dropped his wallet on the ground and pretended not to notice it. Jotaro then sat down at Star Platinums table and took out another wallet and pretended to look for something. _This is the ultimate test, I'll beat his face in if he fails_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Franky said:


> "My brother, Gerit, is there, too..." Lyla said, a little worried. "Then we'll smash him into the ground, now won't we!?" Hughes roared with pride, trying to pick her up. Lyla was inspired by this and nodded, now excited at the process of destroying her brother.
> 
> "You guys ready? Or, better yet, when are we gonna head out?"


 
Daikui raised a fist up into the air, ?We're headed out right now!? Daikui cheered, and immediately started bumbling towards the doorway in stride.

Koharu smirked a little bit, ?The more the merrier, it's time for some damn payback!?

With that, all four of them set off after their intended targets.



> Orin looked at there connection and remembered the journal and writing utensils that James had given him. He smiled at James and gave him a nod. James was quite honestly surprised with his new movement. So, considering I'm partly mechanical, I'll let you take some shots at me for free... I won't get hurt too badly, as long as you only push an average amount of energy into it... I just wanna gauge your abilities real quick..."


 
Sakura nodded a little bit, ?Okay that sounds easy enough! Kiyoshi get the spellbook out!? Sakura cheered, her confidence bolstering a little. Kiyoshi took the order in stride, despite being older than the demon, and pulled the spell book out of his pack, opening up the spell book to the only spell that Sakura currently had.

Sakura held the figurine up from around her neck, ?Are you ready?? Sakura asked, and with a nod from Orin, she looked back at Kiyoshi, who nodded at her.

?Here we go then, Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out the spell, and once again Sakura blew onto the petal, causing it to glow, and two Sakura Petals shot out at Orin once again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2010)

*The lustful demon and his master?*

Gai?s wild duck chase had led them to a small convenience store. He and Shokora had attacked several shops (much to the annoyance of the owners) before Gai took off in another direction. He had this one was the ?One?. Shokora rolled her eyes, but then she gasped. Gai was actually right for once. A demon was present. They were drinking red bull. Shokora turned to Gai. ?Let me handle this one. That guy might just dress weird and we could be completely wrong. I don?t want to cause anymore trouble and I don?t think another shop owner will appreciate a demon knocking down it?s store and tossing the store upsides down for-? Shokora stopped talking for Gai had started snoring. She hopped off his back and entered the store. Not before she felt a slap on the ass.

She glared back at Gai, who was grinning. ?Go get em? tiger,? He told Shokora. Shokora smiled back, feeling more confident about this whole thing. She walked inside the store and grabbed a newspaper. She pretended to read, but truly kept her eye on the strange men?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Sure, catch, its on the house." said jotaro while tossing a can off red bull in his direction. "Be aware though, if you're trying to pull something I'll beat your face in." says jotaro nonchalantly while taking a sip of his favorite drink. Instead of being friendly Star Platinum gave this man the cold stare, he did not yet know if he could trust him yet. Jotaro noticed this and acted upon it.
> 
> Jotaro began talking, "So, red bull stunting growth, its the nectar of life, god juice, I dont think it would do _that_ to you." as jotaro said this he dropped his wallet on the ground and pretended not to notice it. Jotaro then sat down at Star Platinums table and took out another wallet and pretended to look for something. _This is the ultimate test, I'll beat his face in if he fails_



Nick snatched the can out of the air with ease, popping it open as he does so. He takes a long sip from the small can, which looked even smaller in this beast's hands.

"Ah, that's just the pick me up I needed," as he took another sip he closed his eyes, pretending not to notice the daggers that were getting stared into him. 

He then hears something lightly hit the ground. He peers out and sees it's a wallet, it must be the behemouth's in front of him, _ "Oh, this is too funny, they're trying to analyze me,"_ he says thinking to himself.

"Oh, looks like you've dropped you're wallet there," he says reaching to pick it up, "Anywho, I'm done with these formalities," he says tossing it up and down in his hands, "So can we get to the fight already?"

He reaches back, making contact with the red spell book tucked into his pants but hidden behind his red jacket, *"Akatama,"* a red blast of energy shoots from seemingly no where and lands right in front of the twin towers.

"My name is Nick Slater," he says from behind the dust and smoke that was picked up by the blast, "And I know one of you are demons, though I can't tell which behemouth it is to be honest," he says with a grin.

_"Poking the bear, a terrible habit I have. And it's not getting any better, hell now I'm poking two bears,"_ he thinks to himself, _"Though I've delt with their type plenty of times...Probably a mad charge through the smoke, though maybe they'll suprise me,"_ it didn't matter, he had the acrobatic skill to avoid any charges, even if they both came at him, and then of course there was the ace up his sleeve ready to strike if he needed it, though for now he would just stand ready.


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Nick snatched the can out of the air with ease, popping it open as he does so. He takes a long sip from the small can, which looked even smaller in this beast's hands.
> 
> "Ah, that's just the pick me up I needed," as he took another sip he closed his eyes, pretending not to notice the daggers that were getting stared into him.
> 
> ...



The blast energy landed at Jotaro's feet, he was not happy. Jotaro and Star Platinum stood up at the same time, whats more this man began to insult them. "Jotaro, I'm going to kill that bastard."
"I feel the same way, but I promised him something, and I have to stay true to that promise!" said jotaro in a loud voice.

He quickly jumped on Star Platinum's back and opened up the spell book. "I'm going to clear the smoke with roteru right as we get close to him, I know his posistion from when he was taunting us. Right as the smoke clears, I'm going to smash him in the face." whispered Jotaro into his partners ear. Star Platinum jumped into the smoke as instructed, "ROTERU!" yelled jotaro.

The torent of air was not meant to hit the man, but to clear the smoke. Just as the smoke cleared, jotaro caught sight of the mans yellow sunglasses and leaped toward them fist pulled back. Star Platinum had timed the jump just right so that the man wouldn't see it coming, _Perfect_ thought jotaro to himself as he rammed his fist into the nose piece of the mans glasses. The glasses broke and fell to the ground.

"Dont mess with Fu-king Jotaro Kujo!" said jotaro in a very loud voice.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> The blast energy landed at Jotaro's feet, he was not happy. Jotaro and Star Platinum stood up at the same time, whats more this man began to insult them. "Jotaro, I'm going to kill that bastard."
> "I feel the same way, but I promised him something, and I have to stay true to that promise!" said jotaro in a loud voice.
> 
> He quickly jumped on Star Platinum's back and opened up the spell book. "I'm going to clear the smoke with roteru right as we get close to him, I know his posistion from when he was taunting us. Right as the smoke clears, I'm going to smash him in the face." whispered Jotaro into his partners ear. Star Platinum jumped into the smoke as instructed, "ROTERU!" yelled jotaro.
> ...



"Riiiight! I'll be sure not to!" a voice says from behind them, *"Eh?!"* they both look confused as the demon's fist presses forward and slams into the sunglasses, however there is no face behind them.

"Taunting may be a bad habit of mine but I've learned to use it to my advantage," he says, his face now empty of his sunglasses but he stands safetly behind them, _"Like I'd give up my location for a quick swipe at their size...Actually I might...But that's beside the point."_

"You're more interesting than I thought, a piggy back style counter attack," he says, *"Akatama," * another red blast comes in, headed straight for their backs, "Tokyo's turning out to be much more amusing than anticipated!" he shouts excitedly as the attack closes in.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Daikui perked up, noticing that the demons earlier had split, and immediately relayed the information back to Koharu.

?Hmm, this is an interesting predicament, what's going on right now Daikui?? Koharu asked

?Star Platinum appears to be with another demon nearby, and it looks like Gerit is also moving somewhere else.? Daikui explained.

?Perfect, if he's in a fight, we might just get there in time to deliver the finishing blow as payback, after that we'll catch up and fight each other for real.? Koharu laughed a little, her plan was flawless.

Koharu looked back at Hughes, ?You guys can go after Gerit if you want, but we're taking out Star Platinum.?

Koharu and Daikui set off after the Aztec demon, both of them intending on paying him back for ruining their previous fight, and costing them a victory they should have had.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2010)

*The lustful demon and his master?*

?I?m sorry gentlemen, but I?m afraid I must interrupt.? Shokora said confidently, book in her left hand to her side, while her right hand clenched in a fist was to her chest. Gai walked in behind her, snarling. He was ready for a fight. His eyes were wide, dilated, and vicious. It was his rape face. Then he realized that there were no females. He sighed and started to walk out of the door. Shokora grabbed Gai by his hair and screamed, ?No we?re going to fight! We came out here and I?m not going to let you down.? Shokora looked at his eyes and then Gai sighed. ?Fine, fine. I?m only doing this so I can get all the women I want anyway. Once I?m king there will be no need for male demons!?

?Uh? yeah!? Shokora said.

?They seem to be distracted, so we should probably get them while they?re fighting each other!? She exclaimed. Gai nodded and spread his arms and legs apart. Shokora opened the spell book. She read the red words quickly and then shouted, ?garuke!? The hair on Gai?s head started to spin and the demon shouted, ?LET?S GOOOO~? Then he spun off and missed the two fighting demons completely, crashing into a wall. He shook his head and growled, as his hair went back to normal. Shokora?s head fell down in embarrassment.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Kaibutsu vs Xanath*

"Ok! Lets finish them!" Kai leaps forward after finally breaking free from their spell. He grabs hold of his blade that he stabbed into the now defeated snake and readies his charge.

"Ok! Gog-!" he begins to activate the spell, but Kinzey notices it, "Jubakuhanei!"

The barrier pops up around the demon, "Gotcha," he says with a mischievous grin as he closes his book, not even activating the spell, "A feint?"

Kaibutsu easily plows through the shield and raises his blade, "Idon'tparticularllylikeharmingwomenbutit'swhatImustdooooo!" he says all in one breath as he swings it down, creating a massive gash from Xanath's right shoulder down to the end of the left of her stomach.

The demon falls to the ground and Kaibutsu turns towards the book keeper, "Eh, that's enough,"  Tonbo says with a shrug, "Hm?"

"Eh, they weren't really bad guys or nothin' and we kinda did pick the fight with them," he shrugs his shoulders, "No point in burnin' there book I guess," Kaibustu smirks as he raises the armor over his mouth once again, "There's that kind heart again," he say sheathing his blade.

"Oi! What kind heart! I don't know what you're talking about! It just would've been a really shitty thing to do!" he shouts, embaressed of his kindness, "Yea, whatever you say," the knight says with a hidden grin.

"Yea...Whatever...Anyway that wasn't too bad for a first fight, besides your little melt down I think things went pretty well."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2010)

*Xanth!* Riza yelled out as she ran out from the alleyway *What did you do?* she asked, looking at Kai and his partner. *Don't think I'll let you get away with this!* she was furious. Lero stepped out from the alleyway now, holding the book in his right hand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

Tonbo and Kai looked at each other confused, "Uh...Who are you?" the boy asks, "And we defeated her...That would be the point of this battle..." Kai says scratching the half of his head that was exposed.

"Excuse us for a moment," he says pulling Kaibutsu back to discuss, "You good to fight? Because I don't think they're going to be backing down," Kai nods, "I'm fine, those creatures hardly did enough so that I could feel it through my armor...A few bruises but nothing I can't handle," he bangs his iron clad chest, "I am a warrior after all," he says proudly, "But more importantly how about you?"

Tonbo nods, "I'll be fine, we didn't use too many spells thanks to your swordsmenship so I'm still in pretty good shape," he says smacking his chest, "I am a warrior after all," he says with a grin.

Kai matches his grin, "Alright, lets get to this," they get back in closer range and Kai readies his blade, "So...Who are you exactly?"


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Riiiight! I'll be sure not to!" a voice says from behind them, *"Eh?!"* they both look confused as the demon's fist presses forward and slams into the sunglasses, however there is no face behind them.
> 
> "Taunting may be a bad habit of mine but I've learned to use it to my advantage," he says, his face now empty of his sunglasses but he stands safetly behind them, _"Like I'd give up my location for a quick swipe at their size...Actually I might...But that's beside the point."_
> 
> "You're more interesting than I thought, a piggy back style counter attack," he says, *"Akatama," * another red blast comes in, headed straight for their backs, "Tokyo's turning out to be much more amusing than anticipated!" he shouts excitedly as the attack closes in.



Jotaro was slightly surprised, but he expected as much from someone like this.  Then an attack came from behind them, _attacking from behind, I like this guy_. As the attack closed in jotaro spoke quickly with his partner, "Hey, do you even need spells to block something as weak as that?"
"Do you even have to ask?" said star platinum as he raised his hand up to catch the blast. His hand had his armor on it, so it was fine.

Star Platinum caught the the blast and clenched his fist to crush it. His armor was demon energy resistant, this is part of the reason this happened. "This is the difference in our power." said Star Platinum in a deep voice. Jotaro then smiled, "I like your style, attacking from behind, very nice. But if we continue, you'll die, and I don't want to injure a possible ally." said jotaro with a smirk on his face.



Bluebeard said:


> *The lustful demon and his master…*
> 
> “I’m sorry gentlemen, but I’m afraid I must interrupt.” Shokora said confidently, book in her left hand to her side, while her right hand clenched in a fist was to her chest. Gai walked in behind her, snarling. He was ready for a fight. His eyes were wide, dilated, and vicious. It was his rape face. Then he realized that there were no females. He sighed and started to walk out of the door. Shokora grabbed Gai by his hair and screamed, “No we’re going to fight! We came out here and I’m not going to let you down.” Shokora looked at his eyes and then Gai sighed. “Fine, fine. I’m only doing this so I can get all the women I want anyway. Once I’m king there will be no need for male demons!”
> 
> ...



Suddenly a spinning demon flew through the store and face planted into a wall. _Crap, another one_ thought jotaro to himself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

Koharu and Daikui continued walking, and Daikui's senses immediately detected that another demon had shown up in the area where Star Platinum was located, ?I sense another demon has arrived on the scene, even though we're getting pretty close ourselves.? Daikui relayed to Koharu.

?The more the merrier, we'll take on as many as we possibly can.? Koharu smirked a little, confident they'd at least be able to get a victory shot in, and as they continued walking, Koharu pulled out the spell book, as she could already hear sounds in the distance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jotaro was slightly surprised, but he expected as much from someone like this.  Then an attack came from behind them, _attacking from behind, I like this guy_. As the attack closed in jotaro spoke quickly with his partner, "Hey, do you even need spells to block something as weak as that?"
> "Do you even have to ask?" said star platinum as he raised his hand up to catch the blast. His hand had his armor on it, so it was fine.
> 
> Star Platinum caught the the blast and clenched his fist to crush it. His armor was demon energy resistant, this is part of the reason this happened. "This is the difference in our power." said Star Platinum in a deep voice. Jotaro then smiled, "I like your style, attacking from behind, very nice. But if we continue, you'll die, and I don't want to injure a possible ally." said jotaro with a smirk on his face.
> ...



Nick completely ignored the flying demon, paying her absolutely no attention, "I like the way you think as well big boy," he says, arms crossed, "But come on now, I can't determine if you're worthy of the honor of allying yourself with me just by that?"

His book began to shine as his excitement grew, "And maybe I should unload a little more of this excitement into these attacks," he clenches his book tighter in his book.

*"Akatama!"* another blast comes straight for the hulking man, just like before, "Akatama, Akatama," two more blasts came, one from the side and the other from behind.

"Yep, blasting all those cops served more than just a distraction from the big plan, more than just fun, I can fire these babies off without a problem," he says with a grin, "We all train in our own way I suppose."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2010)

*The lustful demon and his master?*

Gai stood up, shaking stone and dust out of his head. He was now angry. He turned to Shokora and said, ?Say the DAMN SPELL, RIGHT!? Shokora slumped her head even lower in shame. Gai cursed. In all the excitement, he had forgotten about Shokora's confidence issues. Damn girl needed to go see a counselor...

?Sorry Shokora? We need to beat these guys, though so c?mon!? He yelled to her, with a grin on his face. Shokora looked up and smiled back. ?right!? She shouted back to him and opened the spell book. It glowed even brighter with red energy and Shokora beamed as well. This time with even more confidence, she shouted the magic words,  ?Garuke!!!!? Gai pumped his fists in the air as his hair became a giant drill once more. ?YEAH!!!!!!? He spun off and this time, the drill was pointed directly at Star Platinum?s midsection.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> Star Platinum turned 90 degrees so that he could see all the spells being cast, this way he had a chance at blocking it. "If you want a demo then ill give you one. *Roshirudo!*" says Jotaro. A shield of high speed rotating air appeared in front of star Platinum, the air was rotating at such high speeds that cans of red bull were actually pulled into the spiral, making it a spiral of red bull.
> 
> The red energy blasts dissipated into the shield like butter through a fan moving at light speed, Star Platinum was unharmed. "Is that enough proof! We have 3 spells and have defeated 2 Demons already, one of them was "Drangon Slayer" Gerit! So do you believe in our power yet?" Jotaro said as he pointed at Nick. "Just to make sure you understand, *Diskuzen!*" As Jotaro said this, a destrotodisk, once again made of red bull and orating air, conjured above Star Platinum. "Do it."
> "Thank you!" The disk flew out of Star Platinum's hands and strait at Nick.



((I was under the impression that we were outside of the store as he had already bought the Red Bull >.> Am I wrong?))

"Heh, interesting, things just keep getting better and better," he says observing the newcoming demon and his partner, "And back to this thing," he says as the destructo disk closes in fast.

_"That doesn't look good..."_ Takai thinks to himself, the hidden demon considers helping his partner, though that would reveal his location, _"Hell, if that is enough to take him out I don't want him as my partner anyway..."_

Before the attack can hit he back flips into a hand stand and pushes himself off the ground and into a tuck in the air, with the skill that only an acrobat could pull off. As he spins in the air, his knees clutched against his chest, he sees the attack fly just under him and crash behind him, the energy released from the impact sends him tumbling forward but he catches himself on his hands and gets into a landing back on his feet.

"And he sticks it," he says with a grin going to adjust his sun glasses but then he remembers they are no longer there, "Damn..." he snaps his fingers in annoyment, "Guess I'll take some cash to get some new ones," he says reaching into Jotaro's wallet and pulling out some money.

As he pockets the newly acquired currency he takes a look at the ID, "Jotaro? Guess he's the human one after all, though I figured that out after the other guy started punchin' swirled up red bull at me."

He shakes it off, "Oi! Takai, we've gota' return this to our friend here," he says holding up the wallet, "But first lets see just how much he can really handle," he says as his book begins to glow once again, "Akatama! *Akatama*!" he fires two blasts, the first not too powerful, but hidden behind it is the real damage dealer. That mixed in with this new guys attack should be quite the problem.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2010)

*The lustful demon and his master... *

Gai was pushed back by the sudden influx of air, and his hair stopped spinning. ?Say it again, damnit!? He yelled to Shokara, looking in her direction. Shokara closed her eyes and clenched her fist even tighter. Then she read from the book. ?GARUKE!!!? Gai?s hair began to spin again. ?Faster!! Faster!!? He shouted his voice starting to fade away amongst the sound of a giant drill spinning. ?GARUKE!!!? Gai was propelled forward once more towards the demon Star Platinum?s direction.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Tonbo and Kai looked at each other confused, "Uh...Who are you?" the boy asks, "And we defeated her...That would be the point of this battle..." Kai says scratching the half of his head that was exposed.
> 
> "Excuse us for a moment," he says pulling Kaibutsu back to discuss, "You good to fight? Because I don't think they're going to be backing down," Kai nods, "I'm fine, those creatures hardly did enough so that I could feel it through my armor...A few bruises but nothing I can't handle," he bangs his iron clad chest, "I am a warrior after all," he says proudly, "But more importantly how about you?"
> 
> ...



*You could have killed her!* her armor appeared around her, as she readied to fight *My name is Riza! And I'll make you pay!*

*Fantomuruk* Lero called out. Then he and Riza separated into three people each. Lero was somewhat on edge as well, but not for the same reason as Riza. This would be the first battle _they_ actually started. He didn't know if Riza's emotions would get in the way, as she is usually a calm person when in battle

*Let's go!* the three Riza's took of towards Kaibu


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

"Ohohohoho, that was quite the show," he said, now once again behind the two large men, "You managed to pull yourself out of that one, whooo that's enough for me."

With a snap of his fingers his partner, Takai appeared beside him, "Creepy how he does that right?" he says to the two men, "Anyway, I don't see much reason to keep those other two around..."

"It's about time..." Takai says stepping forward. He raises his hands down toward the hole that he had made through the ceiling and aimed at the other two demons, "Akatama!" the first slammed into the store, stirring up dust and confusion like what he had done before.

Takai and Nick studied the dust until they finally saw movement, *"Akatama! Akatama!"* two more powerful blasts shot down towards the source of where they had seen the movement, "That should do well...But lets see..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Ohohohoho, that was quite the show," he said, now once again behind the two large men, "You managed to pull yourself out of that one, whooo that's enough for me."
> 
> With a snap of his fingers his partner, Takai appeared beside him, "Creepy how he does that right?" he says to the two men, "Anyway, I don't see much reason to keep those other two around..."
> 
> ...



Koharu smirked a little bit, “Quite the stunt he just pulled off there, wouldn't you agree Daikui?”

Daikui nodded a little bit, surprised by how much power the elder demon managed to put into his attack, if that attack had been aimed at someone, it would have been guaranteed that they would have been seriously injured by the attack.

Daikui and Koharu heard the spell called out, and immediately noticed the dust that had been kicked up from the energy blast, and Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit.

“Well this is just a grand ol' day all around.” Koharu rolled her eyes a little, scanning the smoke for any signs of movement. Immediately Koharu saw another demon in the distance with the human counterpart, she heard the call out for the spell, and looked upward at the hole that Star Platinum made, something just didn't sit right about it.

“Daikui!” Koharu said, and Daikui sprang into action, leaping over to Koharu and picking her up, pointing his head towards the ground. Daikui rolled out of the way to dodge the attack, and then ran over so he was right underneath the hole Star Platinum had broken through.

“Genki-Raidu!” Koharu called out, and Daikui shot the soccer ball blast at the ground, launching himself and Daikui upward enough to go through the hole, as well as creating a small shockwave that damaged everything in the store.

Daikui and Koharu landed on the roof, “Whew, safe from the other one, eh?”

Daikui blinked a little bit, “We're not safe at all.” Daikui stated, turning around to notice Star Platinum and Takai both on the roof.

"Oh boy, this is great, now I'm screwed.” Koharu sighed, and rolled her eyes again, then opened up the spell book once more.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

"Star Platinum, let me get on your back, I cant walk so well..." said jotaro in a slightly defeated voice. "Is this it, are we running away?" Jotaro knew that Star Platinum would think him a coward if he did such a thing, he would as well. "No. Im going to make you king, even if that means shooting down god himself. If I have climb out of the caverns of hell to make you king, then Ill gladly do it."

Suddenly they both heard spells being cast, and before Star Platinum could get Jotaro on his back; a demon and his partner had jumped on top of the roof. _Crap, not while i'm like this_ thought jotaro while motioning to star platinum to protect him. 

But Jotaro recognized these people, "Arent you the people from before? Do you want to finish us off!?" but his question was quickly answered when shots were fired down into the store, and not at him and his partner. I guess these guys finally recognized our power. eh, jotaro."
"Yea, I guess they did." 

However, they were not the only people who got up to the roof, Daikui and his partner blasted them selfs up to the roof as well, and they lookd like they meant to rumble. 

The partner jumped in front of Jotaro and put his arms in a battle position. "Nick, get out of the way! Roteru!" The gust of rotating wind busted from Star Platinums arms, aimed at these old enemies. But that wasnt all, "Diskuzen!" said jotaro with a loud voice. The sharp disk flew at the enemy as well.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *You could have killed her!* her armor appeared around her, as she readied to fight *My name is Riza! And I'll make you pay!*
> 
> *Fantomuruk* Lero called out. Then he and Riza separated into three people each. Lero was somewhat on edge as well, but not for the same reason as Riza. This would be the first battle _they_ actually started. He didn't know if Riza's emotions would get in the way, as she is usually a calm person when in battle
> 
> *Let's go!* the three Riza's took of towards Kaibu



"Lets not get started on that discussion..." he says in a slightly annoyed tone for some reason, "I hardly like harming women in the first place, I would never kill one," he says sternly.

Suddenly his opponent grew armor, "Ah, a girl in armor, right up your alley, doesn't seem like she likes you too much though," Kaibutsu twists back at him, "Tonbo! This is serious!"

She along with the book keeper then split into three, "Oh, I'm sure you're lovin' that," he says with a perverted grin, "I don't know what you're talking about but can we focus!" he shouts.

"Ok ok, lets go Mr. Shining Armor," he charges forward to meet the three opponents head on. He dives forward and slashes at one, "One down," Tonbo says as the blade makes contact, however his eyes grow wide as it slides right through.

"What?! They're not real?" this blunder unfortunately left him wide open for the other two to attack, "Pick one Kai! Lets see how lucky we get!"

The knight was in no position to defend himself with his blade after the last attack so that left them with one choice, "Gogyou!" he lets out a stream for one of the remaining two, hoping for the best.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Lets not get started on that discussion..." he says in a slightly annoyed tone for some reason, "I hardly like harming women in the first place, I would never kill one," he says sternly.
> 
> Suddenly his opponent grew armor, "Ah, a girl in armor, right up your alley, doesn't seem like she likes you too much though," Kaibutsu twists back at him, "Tonbo! This is serious!"
> 
> ...


*Wrong Again!* she yelled as the flames caused the other image to disappear. Riza took the chance to ram Kaibu with her shield, knocking him to the ground. With Kaibu down for the moment, she used the chance to bring out her scythe. She pointed the spear tip at Kaibu *Stand and Fight!*

Lero watched on. He was surprised to see that even though she was showing emotion in battle, it didn't mess her up, but made her stronger. *Now if only she could be like this every time* he thought to himself, but he knew Riza would return to normal once this ended.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The sun was starting to set by the time Ivan returned with Senna. She had collapsed due to exhaustion, so Ivan was carrying her in his arms. Raikou was sitting under a tree, with Karasu also collapsed in front of him. Maybe we overdid it for the first day.
> 
> Hmm. They'll get used to it. The ground they must cover is more difficult then today's training. with that, Ivan turned and headed for the house. Raikou picked up Karasu, and headed home as well. Over the next week, they trained constantly, improving Senna's stamina and speed, and increasing Karasu's strength and endurance. Now they were to begin team training. They needed to learn how to work together, and use each others abilities to their advantage.



For the first few days of week one of training, Senna was so exhausted from training by the end of the day, she'd just go straight to bed. As for Karasu, he'd train for most of the day then when training was over he'd go down into the workshop to work on whatever puppet he was working on, only to fall asleep working. Though as week progressed, Senna and Karasu began to get use to the training regimine. 

Finally the day came for team training. Senna was eager for this day. She wanted to see what Karasu and Raikou could do together as a team.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Star Platinum, let me get on your back, I cant walk so well..." said jotaro in a slightly defeated voice. "Is this it, are we running away?" Jotaro knew that Star Platinum would think him a coward if he did such a thing, he would as well. "No. Im going to make you king, even if that means shooting down god himself. If I have climb out of the caverns of hell to make you king, then Ill gladly do it."
> 
> Suddenly they both heard spells being cast, and before Star Platinum could get Jotaro on his back; a demon and his partner had jumped on top of the roof. _Crap, not while i'm like this_ thought jotaro while motioning to star platinum to protect him.
> 
> ...



With a quick flip Nick avoided the incoming attacks, "Recognized your power?" he says landing to the side, "Hm, more like your worth. Though your power sure had a lot to do with that."

Nick seemingly ignored the fact that a battle was currently going on, "Oh and my demon partner in the bloody red armor is named Takai incase you were curious," he figured that he didn't really care but it would make his assistance that much sweeter.

"Oh, by the way, *Akatama*," Takai is now on a different roof top, hand outstretched behind their new opponents. A blast coming right for them, _"Too focused on the big dog here to see this one coming."_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Wrong Again!* she yelled as the flames caused the other image to disappear. Riza took the chance to ram Kaibu with her shield, knocking him to the ground. With Kaibu down for the moment, she used the chance to bring out her scythe. She pointed the spear tip at Kaibu *Stand and Fight!*
> 
> Lero watched on. He was surprised to see that even though she was showing emotion in battle, it didn't mess her up, but made her stronger. *Now if only she could be like this every time* he thought to himself, but he knew Riza would return to normal once this ended.



"Not entirely wrong," he says as the fire blasts into one of the three book keepers, however it is one of the two false images, "Alright...Entirely wrong but still better than nothing."

Kai gets to his feet, "Stand and fight? Always, I am a warrior...A noble knight...But what you are doing is wrong," he says holding out his feet, "Anger is no way to do battle! It is not a weapon that ends battle...It only causes more violence."

He smacks her spear end away from him with his blade, "I know all too well what it can lead to! And I will not let another go down that path!" he says charging forward, blade outstretched.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> For the first few days of week one of training, Senna was so exhausted from training by the end of the day, she'd just go straight to bed. As for Karasu, he'd train for most of the day then when training was over he'd go down into the workshop to work on whatever puppet he was working on, only to fall asleep working. Though as week progressed, Senna and Karasu began to get use to the training regimine.
> 
> Finally the day came for team training. Senna was eager for this day. She wanted to see what Karasu and Raikou could do together as a team.



training blah blah blah working together blah blah blah Raikou and Karasu fight because they keep messing up blah blah blah more daily training blah blah blah the four of them get better at coordinating attacks blah bah blah Ivan increases the toughness of the training, pushing the others to their limits blah blah blah

After another two and a half weeks of training, the four of them had gotten much stronger. They managed to learn how to predict each others moves and plan and attack accordingly. They learned how to use each others strengths, while protecting the others weaknesses. They used the last half of the week to rest. Now the time has come for them to go out and start battling


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Even though the woman had said that it wasnt luck, Jotaro knew that it indeed was. "You Planned that? Whatever, that was all luck, I saw it happen." Said jotaro as he started to get himself off the ground.

Jotaro with his extremely bloody and possibly broken leg stood up strait, book in hand, as if he wasnt injured at all. "How am I going to make you king if I cant even stand up!" said jotaro while putting his hand on Star Platinum's shoulder. "Lets beat these guys."
"If I did it once I can do it again!"

"Nick, watch out! Roteru! Roteru! Roteru!" Jotaro clenched his heart, all these attack were taking a toll on his heart; _It feels like I'm having a heart attack but I can bear it till I get more redbull_. 3 Cyclones of air Busted out of Star Platinum's arms and at daikui once more. Jotaro hadnt thought of it or ordered it, but Star Platinum then jumped in after the cyclones and began his barrage of punches, so that even after they got past the spells, they would have something else to deal with.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Not entirely wrong," he says as the fire blasts into one of the three book keepers, however it is one of the two false images, "Alright...Entirely wrong but still better than nothing."
> 
> Kai gets to his feet, "Stand and fight? Always, I am a warrior...A noble knight...But what you are doing is wrong," he says holding out his feet, "Anger is no way to do battle! It is not a weapon that ends battle...It only causes more violence."
> 
> He smacks her spear end away from him with his blade, "I know all too well what it can lead to! And I will not let another go down that path!" he says charging forward, blade outstretched.



Sweat showed on the faces of both Leros as the fire caused one of the images to disappear

*Anger?* she lost herself for a moment. She didn't realize she had gotten emotional. True she wanted to avenge Xanth, but she let her emotions get the best of her. As Kai charged for her, she snapped back. She parried his blade with her shield, and lunged forward with the spear point on her scythe


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Sweat showed on the faces of both Leros as the fire caused one of the images to disappear
> 
> *Anger?* she lost herself for a moment. She didn't realize she had gotten emotional. True she wanted to avenge Xanth, but she let her emotions get the best of her. As Kai charged for her, she snapped back. She parried his blade with her shield, and lunged forward with the spear point on her scythe



He blocked it with the armor covering his forearm and stabbed his own blade forward but she raises her shield in time to block his attack as well.

They stood at a stand still for a moment, "Glad that you've finally come around," he says meeting her eyes, "Now let the real battle begin!"

"Gogyou!" a stream of fire unleashes from his mouth, and with the two in a clash so close it is sure to do some damage.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> He blocked it with the armor covering his forearm and stabbed his own blade forward but she raises her shield in time to block his attack as well.
> 
> They stood at a stand still for a moment, "Glad that you've finally come around," he says meeting her eyes, "Now let the real battle begin!"
> 
> "Gogyou!" a stream of fire unleashes from his mouth, and with the two in a clash so close it is sure to do some damage.



*Shirudo!* Lero called out. Then Riza's shield grew larger, covering her entire body, protecting her from the flames, though the first bit of the blast did manage to bypass the shield and come close to her face. If not for her helmet, she would have been burned slightly. When the flames stopped, she quickly jumped back as her shield returned to normal.

*Lero, forgive my actions earlier. I...*

*Don't worry about it. We have bigger problems at the moment.* Riza readied herself for Kai's next attack


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Nick grew a wide grin after she yelled at  him, "Oh not at all my dear, I'd never  underestimate you're cunning and skill," he says in a polite  tone, he loved playing the nice guy lately, maybe because they'd never  see the synical bastard that he really is coming, maybe because it  weakens the amount of energy they can put into attacks against him, a  strategic advantage, maybe because it was a change and it was fun.
> 
> He turned his head towards the building that Takai was standing on,  however the Crimson Devil was no longer there, "Oh?  Now where did he go? Hm, I think I know...*Akatama*!"
> 
> ...





Candy said:


> Even though the woman had said that it wasnt luck,  Jotaro knew that it indeed was. "You Planned that?  Whatever, that was all luck, I saw it happen." Said jotaro as he  started to get himself off the ground.
> 
> Jotaro with his extremely bloody and possibly broken leg stood up  strait, book in hand, as if he wasnt injured at all. "How  am I going to make you king if I cant even stand up!" said  jotaro while putting his hand on Star Platinum's shoulder. "Lets beat these guys."
> "If I did it once I can do it again!"
> ...



Koharu growled a little, unable to believe she'd been outsmarted, and Daikui and herself went flying into the air.

"Oh no! What are we gonna do?!” Daikui exclaimed, and then suddenly noticed a bunch of Star Platinum's attacks coming at him, and then Star Platinum himself seemed to jump at him.

“Fuck!” Koharu screamed, there was no way out of this one, they were falling and there wasn't a damn thing she could do about the fact that all of the attacks, and through the air, Daikui butted her out of the way.

Koharu landed across from Daikui, however watched in horror as all three of the attacks hit him at once.

“No, I can't lose again!” Koharu shouted, and she felt completely and utterly hopeless, however Daikui wasn't finished yet, he was still conscious, his eyes still open, and he had power left in him, and Koharu could see the Aztec demon flying directly at Daikui with his flurry of punches still going.

“*GENKI-BIMUAMU!*” Koharu screamed, pouring as much of her heart energy and will to win into the attack as possible, and Daikui raised his arm, pointing it to the right, the energy gathering in his arm, shooting off directly at Star Platinum, with much more potency and power than any of Daikui's previous attacks.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu growled a little, unable to believe she'd been outsmarted, and Daikui and herself went flying into the air.
> 
> "Oh no! What are we gonna do?!” Daikui exclaimed, and then suddenly noticed a bunch of Star Platinum's attacks coming at him, and then Star Platinum himself seemed to jump at him.
> 
> ...



Star Platinum saw the attack coming at him, he knew that in mid-air there was no way to block such an attack. So he crossed his arms in front of the attack and took it in full direct force, he landed on the ground in a heap. He was able to defend his vitals through his armor, but the damage to his arms was unbelievable.

He struggled to to get up for a second, then jotaro struggled to the edge of the building, "Star Platinum wern't we going to make you KING! A king doesnt DIE!"
"Who says I lost," said star Platinum weakly as he stood up strait, he then looked down at his arms, "This is nothing, no matter what it is, I'll win and become king. Wasnt that out promise, Jotaro?" Said Star Platinum with a weak voice. "Yea, it was! Im not letting the chance you created go to waste! Diskuzen!"

Star Platinum, even in his wobbly figure was able to fire off a diskuzen at daikui, while he was on the ground. But Star Platinum thought about something for a second, _Attacking someone on the ground like this, isnt right..._  He then twisted his arms to change the trajectory of the flying Disk so that it went past daikui by an inch and went into the concrete instead. By doing this he caused his arms to spurt out more and more blood.

"Hey kid, that disk would have hit you, But I stopped. I respect you and your partner for making it this far, become strong so that once again we can can face you, without any other distractions." The Aztec Demon then looked down at his arms, "If you still want to fight then fine. Even if I can hardly lift my arms, Ill beat you." During this monologue Jotaro began to climb down from the roof and onto the street. Jotaro took a quick swig of redbull  and took out his spell book once again In case of the event that these two still wanted to battle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> Star Platinum saw the attack coming at him, he knew that in mid-air there was no way to block such an attack. So he crossed his arms in front of the attack and took it in full direct force, he landed on the ground in a heap. He was able to defend his vitals through his armor, but the damage to his arms was unbelievable.
> 
> He struggled to to get up for a second, then jotaro struggled to the edge of the building, "Star Platinum wern't we going to make you KING! A king doesnt DIE!"
> "Who says I lost," said star Platinum weakly as he stood up strait, he then looked down at his arms, "This is nothing, no matter what it is, I'll win and become king. Wasnt that out promise, Jotaro?" Said Star Platinum with a weak voice. "Yea, it was! Im not letting the chance you created go to waste! Diskuzen!"
> ...



Koharu breathed a little heavily, the amount of energy that had been sapped from her after that last attack was incredible, and she could now understand Daikui's constant need for food, which actually made her sympathize even more with the young demon. Daikui slowly stood, gaining his balance and moving around wobbly.

“Fooo~~oo~~ood.” Daikui whined slightly, looking around for any source available, however the closest nearby sources weren't close enough for him to be able to gather them in time in order to continue an effective fight, Star Platinum and Jotaro would have no reason to just stand around and watch them eat, especially since the two of them knew how Daikui's powers worked from the previous fight with Itoru.

Daikui looked at Star Platinum, as he mentioned that he could still beat Daikui despite the injuries to his arms, and Daikui laughed weakly, “I might not look incredibly smart, but I know a bluff when I see one.” Daikui nodded a little bit, “Your arms are injured, meaning your spells will be halved or probably even reduced more in terms of damage, while I have no means to gain energy back because you wouldn't allow it.”

Daikui looked over at Koharu, “What do you want to do?”

Koharu looked down at the spell book, what Daikui said was true, neither Daikui nor Star Platinum could continue fighting anymore, at least not without one of them giving in at this rate. Koharu didn't know what to do though, she wanted it to end in a victory for them, not in a tie match-up, and her mind searched for an answer.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2010)

*Shokora and Gai *

A blast of crimson energy was coming at Shokora. Gai cursed. If the girl and the book were harmed, then Gai would be sent back to the demon world. Besides, he couldn?t let a rack like that get hurt. He jumped in front of Shokora, arms stretched out. Looking back at her just as the red energy neared them, ?Say the spell!? He shouted to her. They only had one chance at this. The spell book glowed with power, bright red and Shokora said the magic words one more, ?Gakure!? Gai?s hair started to spin and spin, until the drill was formed. He blasted off, directly at the red energy, head spinning and diverting the heat and force of the attack, in multiple directions. None of it hit Shokora. Then his hair reversed spinning, and Gai went flying back. He managed to push Shokora out of the way when another blast came and hit him directly. Shokora could hear his scream. 

Gai crawled out of the crater that had been left, a huge burn mark on his back. He coughed, and droplets of blood came out. Wiping his face he turned to Shokora and whispered, ?Say the spell?? Shokora stuttered she didn?t know what to do. Gai?s eyes widened and he shouted at the top of his lungs, ?SAY IT!? Shokora clenched the book and tears started to form in her eyes. ?GARUKE!!! GARUKE!!!? The words were mixed up with sobbing, coughing and hiccupping, though. Gai?s hair started to spin, but soon stopped after it had started. Gai cursed. This was no time for the girl to be having a confidence crisis. It was in the heat of battle and if Shokora didn?t get it together, his book would be burned and the girl, most likely dead. 

Gai shouted to Shokora. ?If we don?t do this, Shokora, we?re both going to be screwed! Now C?mon, I can barely do shit with these burns!? He told her, pointing to the huge black mark on his back. Shokora stared at it for a while and then she clenched her fist even tighter. ?I?m not going to let you down, Gai. Never again!? She told the demon and then opened the spell book. ?GARUKE!!? Gai?s hair began to spin, wind whipping around it and glowing brightly with powerful energy. Arms outstretched, Gai pressed his feet against the ground and propelled himself forward to Takai.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

*Takai vs Gai*

The massive hair drill charged straight at Takai, Nick still on the roof looked down through the hole, "Hm, that's a problem I guess," he says agnologing the demon for the first time throughout the fight, the other two seemed to pose a bigger threat but they were out of the picture now.

"Takai, your chain," the Crimson Devil nodded and whipped his arm out of his cape, revealing a large and thick chain wrapped around his arm. As it unwravelled it got even bigger, he then leaped above the spinning demon. 

He whipped the chain around him which quickly got caught up in the spin, "Steady now," he says watching from above. He holds on tightly to the end of the chain, controlling it's path as it wraps around and around.

He soon has the demon stopped in it's tracks and binded up in his chains, "Well this was uneventful, Takai lets finish this. *Akatama*!"  with his other hand he holds out his palm and fires a large blast of red energy straight for the trapped demon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Shirudo!* Lero called out. Then Riza's shield grew larger, covering her entire body, protecting her from the flames, though the first bit of the blast did manage to bypass the shield and come close to her face. If not for her helmet, she would have been burned slightly. When the flames stopped, she quickly jumped back as her shield returned to normal.
> 
> *Lero, forgive my actions earlier. I...*
> 
> *Don't worry about it. We have bigger problems at the moment.* Riza readied herself for Kai's next attack



"Tsk, this is gona' be rough with only one spell...And we don't even have Kai's swordsmen ship to use to our advatange because she can handle a weapon too," he shakes it off though, "Not a problem though," he says, book shining.

Kai rushes forward he attacks with the hilt of his blade but she blocks it with her shield. Then with a twist of his wrist and a slight diangal motion the blade swings downward at her, the hilt knocking the shield out of range of protection.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gai and Shokora*

Just before another blast of violent crimson energy was launched, Gai’s drill had stopped moving. It was caught up in chain and could no longer spin. Well at least in one direction. The drill suddenly reversed it’s flow, pulling the chain and Takai forward, while Gai was blasted backwards. As the chain unraveled, Gai flew back, leaving Akatama in the middle of the air with his chain. The blast of red energy hit something, but Gai couldn’t see it, for a cloud of dust hit his eyes. Gai wiped as his face and coughed. More blood. He wiped at his eyes and said, “Damnit.” Still coughing, and barely able to get up, he wasn’t sure if he could win this battle. He wasn’t going to back out of it though, unless Shokora wanted to too.  “You want to keep going?” ​ He asked Shokora. Shokora didn’t respond, but looked at him fiercely, holding the spell book. He nodded. “We’ve only got one spell… So how about we mix things up!” He shouted to her, pointing his head downwards.

“GARUKE!!”

His hair whipped around, forming a giant drill. This time, he didn’t go up, but down instead. He drilled the ground and disappeared for a few seconds, before coming up, directly under Takai. He launched himself out of the ground and hoped that he caught the powerful demon off-guard. His eyes watched the chain cautiously, but he knew if it got a hold of him again, he wouldn’t be able to get out of it without another reverse-spin, and he himself wasn’t even in control of those…


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

((His name is Takai...Akatama is the name of the attack...))

"Predictable," he says as he leaps back, "What else would you have done? As soon as you dug underground I knew this was your plan..." 

"Fuuuuuu, how boring," Nick says scratching the back of his head. Gai continued to press forward though, but suddenly he felt something familiar wrap around him. A chain is wrapped around his body, "Grrr...But I was watching it..." he says frustrated.

"What? You think only one of my arms holds a chain?" he asks with a twisted grin, "And that little trick of yours won't be working again," he wraps his other chain around him in the other direction.

With both directions covered his spin would be of no use reguardless which way he did it. He pulled tightly on the chains, crashing him into a wall, "And don't think these are normal chains...Nick!" 

"Wha? Oh this is still going on?" he asks, a bored expression on his face, "DO NOT FORGET OUR DEAL!" he shouts firmly, "Like I'd forget that," he says with a grin, reopening his red book, *"Akatama!"* through one of his chains the red blast travels through it and heads straight for the wrapped up Gai, "Now perish!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

Tokyo-

Kuroshiro sat on a park bench, his book was on his lap and he had a brown paper bag atop that. He sat there quietly eating a sandwich and looking over the park. Iriko was playing with some of her friends, they had all just gotten some sort of card game and were sitting at a table playing it. Iriko seemed to be winning from what Kuroshiro could tell. "Hey, Iriko!" One of the girls whispered. "Yeah?" She asks. "That guy? Who is he? He always seems to follow you around." Iriko nodded. "He's the guy who saved me... He's really nice and he even found my aunt after my parents died." Her two friends nodded. "So he's like a samurai! Amazing!" They exclaimed. "I... I guess so.." Iriko blinked. 

Kuroshiro looked up in the air. "Demons, there's a fight going on in town, not too far away." He thought to himself. "Better get Iriko out of here, It could get dangerous if they decide to get to close." He stood up and tossed his food into a nearby trashcan. "Iriko, we should get going." He commented. "Awww~ But we were in the middle of our game!" The girls cry out. "It's fine." Iriko smiled at them. "We'll play tomorrow." They nodded as Kuro took Iriko away. "Demons?" She asked. "Yes, close by. We'll be moving away from the battle for now." She nodded. "Kay."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

?Oh my..? Sakura exclaimed, looking off into the distance.

?What is it Sakura?? Kiyoshi asked, curious about her sudden response.

?There are multiple demon fights going on, if they get too close, we could be in trouble.? Sakura stated, not entirely confident of her ability to fight multiple demons at once right now.

Kiyoshi nodded in understanding, ?We're moving away then Sakura.?

Kiyoshi and Sakura had finished their training with Orin, and went their separate ways, deciding to seek out more battles, besides they knew the presnece of James and Orin, so they could easily find them when they needed to. Kiyoshi looked down at the spell book, and noted that during their training session, Sakura had unlocked a new spell.

?Hopefully we'll find a chance to test that ability out soon.? Kiyoshi said to himself, and the two set off away from the current active demon battle before things got too close to them.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gai and Shokora*

?Damnit??

Gai said, as the chains pushed on him tighter.  Another blast of the same red energy was coming. He could hear Shokora shouting, but it did nothing. He couldn?t spin forward or backward. He was trapped. Well, his hair was. Gai rolled his eyes. ?Can?t believe I didn?t think of this earlier?? Normally, Gai wouldn?t be able to control his own body?s direction while the drill was spinning, but since it was momentarily stopped. Gai stood on his feet. The blast of energy was coming and fast. He only had one shot at this. He started to spin his head, by himself, with a heavy amount of willpower. As Shokora continued shouting out the spell, he felt like he could do it. Strange? that he was getting confidence from a very unconfident person. 

Then he was hit by the blast. He had taken to long to spin him off. The blast had hit him. Letting out a deep sigh, he fell down on to his knees, but pulled with his head. Dragging down Takai and slamming him into the ground. He coughed more blood out. He was done. He had lost this battle. His book would be burned. ?Noooo!? He heard Shokora scream. The chains on his hair had begun to loosen. ?That?s it? I must live to see another day! Say the spell!? Shokora nodded. She ran over to Gai, gripped on to his body closely. ?GAKURE!!!?

As the chains fell off almost completely, his hair started to spin once more, propelling him through the back wall and creating a hole in it. The chains came off as he pulled Takai forward, but soon left the store, and Takai?s chains fell off. He drilled through about three buildings, before slamming into a alley, where the drill stopped and he and Shokora crashed into a dumpster.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> training blah blah blah working together blah blah blah Raikou and Karasu fight because they keep messing up blah blah blah more daily training blah blah blah the four of them get better at coordinating attacks blah bah blah Ivan increases the toughness of the training, pushing the others to their limits blah blah blah
> 
> After another two and a half weeks of training, the four of them had gotten much stronger. They managed to learn how to predict each others moves and plan and attack accordingly. They learned how to use each others strengths, while protecting the others weaknesses. They used the last half of the week to rest. Now the time has come for them to go out and start battling



Senna had been planning where the quartet would be going first. She had determined that St.Petersburg, would be a good place to start. Plus also she had to get something in St.Petersburg. She got up and walked up to Ivan's room. She knocked on the door.

"Excuse me Ivan. I was wondering if the first stop in our journey could be St.Petersburg?" Senna said.


*Sofia, Bulgaria; 3 days earlier.*

Sophia put the headphones on and pressed the play button on Nicholai's MP3 player. Music instantly filled her ears as she started to tap out the rhythm on the wood floor of the hotel. Nicholai was sitting at the table reviewing the footage had had captured today. It was his last day for filming in Bulgaria's capital city of Sofia. He was kind of sad about it.

"Nicholai?" the blue haired demon asked with her back turned to him. Nicholai looked over at Sophia.

"Yes, Sophia?" he replied.

"Where are going next?" she asked him.

"We're going to St.Petersburg. It's a city up in Russia," Nicholai told her. They were going to hop on the train later tonight. Nicholai looked at the clock on the alarm clock sitting on the bedside table, they had to get going soon. Nicholai shut the camera off and put it away. 

"Sophia are you ready to go?" he asked. Sophia looked at him and tabbed her hand on her clarinet case. She already had her red coat on. It was obivious that she was ready. Nicholai stood up and swung his satchel strap over his shoulder. Sophia then stood up too.

"Alright, let's get going," he said in a cheerful manner as the two left the hotel room and went down to the to lobby, where Nicholai then returned the hotel room key. They then walked to the train station and went through the process of boarding the train. Within a little bit the train set off. Nicholai and Sophia both looked out the window and watched the scenery. Nicholai had calculated that it would take them three days to get to St.Petersburg.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jotaro looked at star platinum who was attempting to raise his hands to cast another spell. Jotaro snapped the spell book shut, "We're finished here." Said jotaro as he began to walk off down the street, even though he had a gash in his leg. 

Star Platinum Started to walk off as well, but not before double taking in the direction of daikui. _I guess he isnt as much a piece of trash as I thought he was_ thought star Platinum while walking down the street next to Jotaro.

Soon they found a decent motel they could stay in for the night, being in a shady part of town the owner didn't question their injuries. When Jotaro walked inside the first thing he did was get in the shower and wash out his leg. It turned out that the gash wasnt as deep as he had first thought, he could walk on it, but there would no acrobatics. 

As for Star Platinum, he washed the copious amount of blood off his arms to see that the healing process was already beginning. The skin was growing back but it still hurt alot, and nerves were still severed as well. When jotaro came out to see star platinum's arm, he had to comment, "If only I had that type of healing ability as a kid..."


Star Platinum and jotaro had a good nights sleep.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

*Takai and Nick*

"Tsk, lucky bastard..." he says watching him drill off into the distance, "Lets follow them, they can't get too far in that condition..."

"No," Nick says, "What! That is my kill! I want what I deserve dammit!" he shouts, enraged, "You heard me," he clenches his chest, "Any idea how many spells we've casted today..."

Takai pauses for a moment, thinking of all the times he had attacked, "A lot...If it weren't for our training we wouldn't have been able to pull it off but hell I'm tired. I've got a little more in me but that's it," he sighs, "Don't worry, this won't be a problem in the future...I said I'd make you king and that's what I'm gona' do dammit, but we have to be smart about this...It is our victory today," he reaches into his pocket, "And we've gained something else as well..." he says pulling out Jotaro's wallet.

"Looks like we've got a place to stay for the night," he says reading the address. Takai has already vanished, but he knows he's within ear shot, "Lets get the hell out of here," he says heading towards Jotaro's address, well atleast where he thinks it is, he's not all too familiar with the streets of Tokyo unfortunately...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Tsk, this is gona' be rough with only one spell...And we don't even have Kai's swordsmen ship to use to our advatange because she can handle a weapon too," he shakes it off though, "Not a problem though," he says, book shining.
> 
> Kai rushes forward he attacks with the hilt of his blade but she blocks it with her shield. Then with a twist of his wrist and a slight diangal motion the blade swings downward at her, the hilt knocking the shield out of range of protection.



_"Dammit!"_ knowing she couldn't use her shield, she blocked his attack with her scythe, however, because of her position and the force of his attack, she was thrown off balance and fell to the ground

*Fantomuruk!* Lero called out again, but this time there were four Rizas in front of Kai. All four got up and jumped back from Kai, putting a slight distance between him and them. _"We have to come up with a plan. She can't just keep lunging at him"_ it took him a moment to think _"That's it!"_ *Riza, fly!* 

All for Riza's glanced back at Lero _"What?"_ she thought to herself, but she didn't question it. Immediately, all four Riza's took to the sky, and surrounded Kai


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> _"Dammit!"_ knowing she couldn't use her shield, she blocked his attack with her scythe, however, because of her position and the force of his attack, she was thrown off balance and fell to the ground
> 
> *Fantomuruk!* Lero called out again, but this time there were four Rizas in front of Kai. All four got up and jumped back from Kai, putting a slight distance between him and them. _"We have to come up with a plan. She can't just keep lunging at him"_ it took him a moment to think _"That's it!"_ *Riza, fly!*
> 
> All for Riza's glanced back at Lero _"What?"_ she thought to herself, but she didn't question it. Immediately, all four Riza's took to the sky, and surrounded Kai



Tonbo watched as the four Rizas took to the sky and surrounded his partner, "Good, she's used that attack again," he says gripping something in his hand.

He charges forward to close the gap between him and the main fight slightly, "Kai! Pay attention to them!" Kai wasn't sure what he was thinking but he did as he said.

As Tonbo approached he revealed a hand full of rocks in his hands. He began chucking them at the sevearl unsuspecting Rizas, "What will rocks...Got it!"

He watches as the rocks pass through three of the Rizas, the fourth easily smacking it away, "There!" he points straight at her, *"Gogyou!"* a stream of fire headed right for the only tangible opponent.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna had been planning where the quartet would be going first. She had determined that St.Petersburg, would be a good place to start. Plus also she had to get something in St.Petersburg. She got up and walked up to Ivan's room. She knocked on the door.
> 
> "Excuse me Ivan. I was wondering if the first stop in our journey could be St.Petersburg?" Senna said.
> 
> ...



You could hear Ivan move as he got up from his bed, and his footsteps as he walked over to the door. He turned the knob and opened the door St. Petersburg? Hmm.... It was their resting period, and a small trip might actually be for the best. Plus, Ivan really couldn't turn her down, as she did allow him and Raikou to stay in her house for so long. How soon do you want to leave? A small trip before battle will help with the nerves.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Sakura and Kiyoshi continued walking, although Sakura mentioned it looked like the battles had stopped, which meant there could be a whole multitude of demons for their picking to choose from, all of whom were weakened.

“No, I'm not going to do that.” Kiyoshi stated, surprising Sakura.

“What? You said you would help me become king though!” Sakura whined

“I'm going to do that, but taking a cheap shot against someone who's defenseless, that never felt right to me.” Kiyoshi sighed a little bit, he only did that if the situation had been drastic enough to call for it.

Sakura looked down at the petal figurine hanging around her neck, “Hey, Kiyoshi, you sure this is going to work?”

Kiyoshi looked down at Sakura, “What, you mean the figurine attached around your neck?”

Sakura nodded a little bit, “Yeah, couldn't they just simply rip it away from my neck?”

Kiyoshi laughed a little, “No, they couldn't, that string was a gift to me from my dad, it's made from the type of fabric that comes from a spider's web, which it's the strongest material known to man.” Kiyoshi nodded a little bit, “My dad had a friend string it together for him, and he gave it to me for my fourteenth birthday, telling me to use it to protect something that was most important to me.”

Sakura's eyes widened a little, “Telling you to protect something that was most important to you, then that means..”

Kiyoshi smiled at Sakura, “That's right, right now that figurine of yours is the most important thing to me, because it's the only way we're gonna win this fight.”

Sakura's confidence bolstered a thousand times after hearing Kiyoshi say that, and for the first time she felt like she could win any challenge that they came across, no matter how difficult the road might be.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

*Riza look out!* Riza turned and looked at Tonbo, who was about to start hurling rocks at her and her clones. She and one other clone managed to dodge the rocks, but the two other phantoms failed to dodge all of them and had at least one or two pass through them. However, this wouldn't help much as once the Riza's came back together, and mixed up their order, there would be almost no way for Kai or Ton to remember which the rocks passed through. The four of them each braced for Kai's attack.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Zonbo clenched his fists, "Of course...Something that simple wouldn't work..." he takes a deep breath, "That only leaves one option, Kaibutsu!"

"You've gota' get all of them! Think you can pull that off!" as the fire breath leaves his mouth he readies his sword in his other hand, _"I'm a Knight of the Demon World..."_ he thinks to himself, _"Of course I can!"_ he begins slashing the fire that streams from his mouth with his sword.

As he swings he picks up some of the flames on his sword, and with a quick slash he sends a flaming blast straight for one of the clones. In a quick succession of motions he does the same for the other three, and then focuses the very last of the flames that he still has coming from his mouth at one of the two book keepers, "You can't hide from us!" Tonbo shouts proudly.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> You could hear Ivan move as he got up from his bed, and his footsteps as he walked over to the door. He turned the knob and opened the door St. Petersburg? Hmm.... It was their resting period, and a small trip might actually be for the best. Plus, Ivan really couldn't turn her down, as she did allow him and Raikou to stay in her house for so long. How soon do you want to leave? A small trip before battle will help with the nerves.



Senna was relieved he agreed to her proposal. He then asked her how soon she wanted to leave. She wanted to leave as soon as possible.

"As early as possible if that would be alright. You see, I need to go get something in St.Petersburg too," Senna said with a nervouse smile.

*St.Petersburg, Russia*

The train pulled into the train station and went into a screeching halt. Nicholai and Sophia had arrived in St.Petersburg. Nicholai looke ddown at Sophia, had been sleeping.

"Sophia. Sophia, we're here," Nicholai said softly as he gently nudged her with his left elbow. Sophia slowly opened her eyes and looked out the window in a drowsy gaze. She slowly loosened her grasp of Nicholai's left arm, which she had snuggled while she slept. She then stretched as she became more awake.

"Good day Nicholai," Sophia said to him as she let out a little yawn.

The two got off the train and made it through the train station. Sophia was amazed by the beauty of St.Petersburg. She and Nicholai then made their way to the hotel that they would be staying at for the next few days.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

Kuroshiro marched his way across the little suburban area. "What's wrong?" Iriko asks. "I sense a demon near by, We're moving." He comments. "Kay." she was concerned, Kuroshiro was moving rather quickly. "Kuro... you said that book is important right?" She asked. "Yeah." Kuro nodded. "How come you always carry it if i'm supposed to use it in battle?" Kuroshiro sighed. "It's so they try to attack me rather then you. Most demons will want to just go for the book and end it." She nodded. "Just stay close though, I wont allow a single attack to go through me." She nodded once more. "I promise i'll stay close Kuro!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *You two were the first ever to actually pose as worthy opponents* he walked over to the head of the table and sat down, crossing his legs and resting his head in the palm of his hand. *For that, I give you this feast, and you, demon, you have earned my name.* though that wasn't the only reason he brought them along, healed them, and gave them this feast. There was something more he wanted.


"HAN YO SO MUF (Thank you so much)!!!" Crow shouted, still stuffing his face. Jessica however, was a tad skeptical. "What do you want? There is no way you're just giving us all of this?"


GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura nodded a little bit, ?Okay that sounds easy enough! Kiyoshi get the spellbook out!? Sakura cheered, her confidence bolstering a little. Kiyoshi took the order in stride, despite being older than the demon, and pulled the spell book out of his pack, opening up the spell book to the only spell that Sakura currently had.
> 
> Sakura held the figurine up from around her neck, ?Are you ready?? Sakura asked, and with a nod from Orin, she looked back at Kiyoshi, who nodded at her.
> 
> ?Here we go then, Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out the spell, and once again Sakura blew onto the petal, causing it to glow, and two Sakura Petals shot out at Orin once again.


Orin took the blow with a thud and a clank. The blast did some damage to him, but, he wasn't falling over or anything. he helped her a while longer, helping her to gain her next spell, before she ran off again. Orin didn't know what to do next. "Huh... what to do now..." he thought. Then, thinking, he remember that Star Platinum guy who he and Gerit had met at the building where Gerit's sister had been fighting.

Orin decided to pay the muscular demon a visit, as he seemed to be pretty strong, and Orin could go for a good fight about now. Sensing where he was, he instantly went off in search of him.

...

Later that night Orin came upon a run-down hotel in the ghetto. He looked at it from across the street and saw Jotaro and Star Platinum in a room on the second floor. Why hadn't they closed their window? Oh well. He saw that they were asleep, and it looked as if they had some post-battle injuries. "I hope they can still fight..." Orin commented as he and James crossed the street.

"Ginisu Riorureido!" James said, just outside their room in the parking lot. Two beams of energy flew from Orin's mouth and demolished part of the motel, including the room that Jotaro and Star were staying in.




GikuHonishimo said:


> Daikui perked up, noticing that the demons earlier had split, and immediately relayed the information back to Koharu.
> 
> ?Hmm, this is an interesting predicament, what's going on right now Daikui?? Koharu asked
> 
> ...


"Hey now... I thought we were a team!" Hughes shouted, but to no avail. So, the two decided to go and pay Gerit a little visit. "No, there's a Demon leaving a park nearby, he seems to be fleeing... he must not be very strong... That's where we're going!"

Hughes nodded, a confused look painting his face, and drove off towards the demon.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Zonbo clenched his fists, "Of course...Something that simple wouldn't work..." he takes a deep breath, "That only leaves one option, Kaibutsu!"
> 
> "You've gota' get all of them! Think you can pull that off!" as the fire breath leaves his mouth he readies his sword in his other hand, _"I'm a Knight of the Demon World..."_ he thinks to himself, _"Of course I can!"_ he begins slashing the fire that streams from his mouth with his sword.
> 
> As he swings he picks up some of the flames on his sword, and with a quick slash he sends a flaming blast straight for one of the clones. In a quick succession of motions he does the same for the other three, and then focuses the very last of the flames that he still has coming from his mouth at one of the two book keepers, "You can't hide from us!" Tonbo shouts proudly.



*Fantomuruk!* three more phantoms appeared. Two of them were of Riza, and one of them were of Lero. As the attacks hit there targets, two Rizas were left, along with two Leros *Maboroshi!* One of the Rizas took off towards Kai, as the other faded away, along with one of the Leros. The Riza charging towards Kai did a thrust with her scythe, missing the first attack, but then she quickly slashed with the other blade in an upward, diagonal motion


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kuroshiro marched his way across the little suburban area. "What's wrong?" Iriko asks. "I sense a demon near by, We're moving." He comments. "Kay." she was concerned, Kuroshiro was moving rather quickly. "Kuro... you said that book is important right?" She asked. "Yeah." Kuro nodded. "How come you always carry it if i'm supposed to use it in battle?" Kuroshiro sighed. "It's so they try to attack me rather then you. Most demons will want to just go for the book and end it." She nodded. "Just stay close though, I wont allow a single attack to go through me." She nodded once more. "I promise i'll stay close Kuro!"


 
Sakura perked up a little bit, and she blinked slightly, looking around as if trying to find something.

“What is it, you sense a demon nearby?” Kiyoshi asked.

“Yeah, if I'm right they're just around the corner in that direction.” Sakura stated, pointing to the corner on their right.

“Alright, let's see if we can get a victory this time.” Kiyoshi ordered, and with that the two snuck over to the corner, looking around to see an older demon, and a small girl, the demon appeared to be carrying the book.

“Well, that's a first, I've never seen something like this.” Sakura stated.

Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes slightly, he could tell by looking at the demon that he wouldn't just openly accept a fight, his actions on the matter of sensing them nearby gave them away, although from the looks of it these guys were inexperienced, as the demon should have been able to tell they were behind them.

“Sakura, we're going the sneak attack method.” Kiyoshi stated.

“Eh?! Seriously?! I thought you didn't like that method though.” Sakura blinked a little

“This guy isn't going to simply openly challenge us, so we're going to have to make it known we wish to challenge him.” Kiyoshi nodded a little, “Also, if my hunch is correct, he's holding the book to keep attention away from the girl.”

Sakura smirked a little bit, “Cool! That means if we attack the girl, we can keep him on his toes!” Sakura cheered, laughing a little insanely.

Kiyoshi shook his head, “I have no intention of doing that unless it becomes necessary, I intend to keep this as fair as possible, get ready, we're starting now.”

Sakura pulled the platform up to her mouth, and Kiyoshi opened up the spell book, looking down at the list of spells, he decided to try out the new one.

“Jimaishuu.” Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal figurine, causing it to glow a more grayish color this time, and two gray Sakura Petals came out of the figurine, heading straight towards the demon they came across.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna was relieved he agreed to her proposal. He then asked her how soon she wanted to leave. She wanted to leave as soon as possible.
> 
> "As early as possible if that would be alright. You see, I need to go get something in St.Petersburg too," Senna said with a nervouse smile.
> 
> ...



We'll be ready within the hour, if that is soon enough. after an hour had passed, he and Raikou came out of the room. Raikou yawned as he was still exhausted and a bit sleepy. Though or Ivan, he was wondering by which means they planned on traveling in order to get to St. Petersburg. He didn't ask though. he was sure senna had already planned this out, as it was her idea




Franky said:


> "HAN YO SO MUF (Thank you so much)!!!" Crow shouted, still stuffing his face. Jessica however, was a tad skeptical. "What do you want? There is no way you're just giving us all of this?"



Syn smirked slightly at Jessica's question *Hmpf....You're a sharp one.* he then sat up straight in his chair *Indeed I did not do all this just to congratulate you. There is a request that I have to ask of you.* the guards that were in the room glanced at each other. They thought it strange that Syn was acting in this manner themselves *Join me...* he stated plainly


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Fantomuruk!* three more phantoms appeared. Two of them were of Riza, and one of them were of Lero. As the attacks hit there targets, two Rizas were left, along with two Leros *Maboroshi!* One of the Rizas took off towards Kai, as the other faded away, along with one of the Leros. The Riza charging towards Kai did a thrust with her scythe, missing the first attack, but then she quickly slashed with the other blade in an upward, diagonal motion



Kai blocked the attack and turned it into a clash, though he had the advantage as he was pushing downward. He put a little more effort into it and it forced the end of the scythe to be knocked to the ground. 

He quickly lifted his armor covered foot and stomped down on the scythe end, forcing it to be trapped in the floor, "Now's your chance!"

Kaibutsu swung his blade horizontally and delt her a cut across the chest, not deep enough to kill her but it should be enough to take her out of the fight.

After slashing her he takes a step back, "You did it!" he shouts as she falls to her knees, "Something...Something seems off..." he says concerned, "Bah, you're crazy, she's done-" but he stops as he looks at the book keeper. Nothing in his face points to the fight being over but it still remains serious, a poker face that he can't make much out of, but it was not a look of defeat or anguish that one would expect when their partner had been beaten.

He quickly turns to Kaibutsu, "Stay focused Kai!" as he says this he readies his blade in his hands once again, _"I'd better stay on my toes too..."_ he thinks to himself, looking around nervously.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura perked up a little bit, and she blinked slightly, looking around as if trying to find something.
> 
> “What is it, you sense a demon nearby?” Kiyoshi asked.
> 
> ...



Kuroshiro sensed something behind them, "Shit!" He dropped the book into Iriko's hands and quickly pulled her down to the ground. "Kuro...!" She tried to get out before her voice was muffled by Kuro's hand. The attack flew over them, he didn't know what it hit, but it sounded like it hit something behind in front of them. "Kuro... What was that?" Iriko asked, Kuro grumbled and slowly stood up, helping her to her feet. "I see, so this must be a challenge." Kuroshiro commented, looking over the demon.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kuroshiro sensed something behind them, "Shit!" He dropped the book into Iriko's hands and quickly pulled her down to the ground. "Kuro...!" She tried to get out before her voice was muffled by Kuro's hand. The attack flew over them, he didn't know what it hit, but it sounded like it hit something behind in front of them. "Kuro... What was that?" Iriko asked, Kuro grumbled and slowly stood up, helping her to her feet. "I see, so this must be a challenge." Kuroshiro commented, looking over the demon.


 
“My name is Matsuda Kiyoshi, and the girl's name here is “Flower Demon” Sakura, and as you can see she's become quite impatient with waiting for a good challenge.” Kiyoshi stated.

Sakura smirked sinisterly at the new demon, her nice facade dropping off, and she was still holding up the petal figurine, “Come on! More, fire another spell!” Sakura exclaimed, showing that her emotions weren't completely stable despite being around Kiyoshi.

Kiyoshi immediately set to work his plan in motion, “Jimaishuu.” Kiyoshi called out the first spell, and Sakura blew on the petal, causing the gray Petals to pop out of the petal, and going flying at the demon once again, however the plan wasn't going to stop there. Sakura immediately took off running, and jumped up to a nearby platform sticking out of the building.

“Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi called out the spell, and Sakura blew on the figurine once more, causing it to glow pink, and pink Sakura petals went flying out at the demon.

“Last, but certainly not least!” Sakura stated, jumping into the air, and Kiyoshi didn't miss a beat, “Jimaishuu.”

Sakura blew on the figurine once more, causing the gray petals to come shooting out from above the demon, so now he was being attacked from three sides instead of just one.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

"Iriko!" Kuroshiro grabbed the girl and ran from the attacks, escaping to the left in order to get out of the way. "Damn it." He put Iriko down and grew a determined look on his face. "I swore to protect you no matter what." He said, "So I'll need you to open my book and use a spell." Iriko nodded and opened the book. "There's only one!" She exclaims. "I know, but it's alright." He held up his hand. "Just use it." She nodded. "SORUKON!" Kuroshiro's body light up a faint blue as the spirit energy built up in his hand and formed a flowing sword with a three foot blade.

"I won't allow you to harm Iriko." He looked over at Sakura. "She's using that figure to cast her spells. I should be able to cut it." He thought to himself. "Alright, Come on then." He rushed her and leaped into the air, swinging his sword upwards as she was falling downward.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> We'll be ready within the hour, if that is soon enough. after an hour had passed, he and Raikou came out of the room. Raikou yawned as he was still exhausted and a bit sleepy. Though or Ivan, he was wondering by which means they planned on traveling in order to get to St. Petersburg. He didn't ask though. he was sure senna had already planned this out, as it was her idea.



"Thank you," Senna said when Ivan told her that'd they be ready in an hour. Senna quickly ran down the stairs to get Karasu. It took a little bit to coax him, but in the end Karasu was ready. Senna had taken the librety to order 4 train tickets for the trip and called a cab to come pick the four up. Senna was very knowledgable about the railways of Russia since every time her family would come to Russia they would come by train.

By the time an hour had passed, Senna was waiting outside with a small bag and her viola case, waiting for Ivan and Raikou. Karasu was standing next to her just watching the landscape. Senna smiled as Ivan and Raikou came down. Just as they came down the cab pulled up to the front of the house.

"I hope you don't mind if we take a train to St.Petersburg," Senna said.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Iriko!" Kuroshiro grabbed the girl and ran from the attacks, escaping to the left in order to get out of the way. "Damn it." He put Iriko down and grew a determined look on his face. "I swore to protect you no matter what." He said, "So I'll need you to open my book and use a spell." Iriko nodded and opened the book. "There's only one!" She exclaims. "I know, but it's alright." He held up his hand. "Just use it." She nodded. "SORUKON!" Kuroshiro's body light up a faint blue as the spirit energy built up in his hand and formed a flowing sword with a three foot blade.
> 
> "I won't allow you to harm Iriko." He looked over at Sakura. "She's using that figure to cast her spells. I should be able to cut it." He thought to himself. "Alright, Come on then." He rushed her and leaped into the air, swinging his sword upwards as she was falling downward.


 
Sakura watched as the demon grabbed the girl, and escaped the attacks by running from the left, all three of them colliding and making a powerful explosion of wind, however Sakura was far enough away to not get thrown off course. Kiyoshi kept his eyes peeled on the demon and Iriko, and watched as the demon handed Iriko the spell book, so he was finally ready to get serious.

Iriko called out a spell, and the demon immediately pulled out a sword, causing Sakura to blink a little, while Kiyoshi just kept his calm demeanor. Kiyoshi watched as the demon suddenly charged in, and leaped at Sakura, but Sakura only smirked.

“I think someone's forgotten a small detail about combat, when you're in the air, there's no way to dodge.” Sakura knew he was going for the figurine, and pulling it up to her mouth, Kiyoshi didn't miss a beat, “Jimaishuu.”

Sakura blew on the figurine, the two gray petals once again flowing out of the figurine, and heading straight towards the demon's sword as it slashed.

----------

Daikui had finally finished eating 30 packs of rice cakes, the increase in energy allowing him to be able to finally fight again, although he just wanted to eat. Daikui looked around, sensing for someone, and he finally found them, “Aha!” Daikui said, placing a fist on his hand.

“Did you find Lyla and Hughes?” Koharu asked

“Yup! Sure did! They're headed towards another demon fight right now, although, there's still so much food left in your pack, couldn't we just-” Daikui was cut off by Koharu clamping a hand down over his mouth.

“We promised we'd be a team, so we need to go after them, you can eat on the way there.” Koharu stated, and Daikui nodded a little bit, both of them setting off after Lyla and Hughes on their skateboards, Koharu handing Daikui the pack so he could continue eating out of it.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Thank you," Senna said when Ivan told her that'd they be ready in an hour. Senna quickly ran down the stairs to get Karasu. It took a little bit to coax him, but in the end Karasu was ready. Senna had taken the librety to order 4 train tickets for the trip and called a cab to come pick the four up. Senna was very knowledgable about the railways of Russia since every time her family would come to Russia they would come by train.
> 
> By the time an hour had passed, Senna was waiting outside with a small bag and her viola case, waiting for Ivan and Raikou. Karasu was standing next to her just watching the landscape. Senna smiled as Ivan and Raikou came down. Just as they came down the cab pulled up to the front of the house.
> 
> "I hope you don't mind if we take a train to St.Petersburg," Senna said.



Train will be fine

A train? This should be fun Raikou had never been on one before, so he was somewhat excited to see what it would be like. After everyone loaded up the cab and got in, the headed out to the train station. it took them about twenty minutes to get get there, pretty quick for a cab, so Ivan paid the man a generous tip. As they boarded the train, Raikou as bouncing off the walls, going to and through each cart, looking at all the things the train had to offer. Finally he returned to his seat when they brought out meals for everyone to eat. After riding on the train for about an hour, they disembarked at their destination


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura watched as the demon grabbed the girl, and escaped the attacks by running from the left, all three of them colliding and making a powerful explosion of wind, however Sakura was far enough away to not get thrown off course. Kiyoshi kept his eyes peeled on the demon and Iriko, and watched as the demon handed Iriko the spell book, so he was finally ready to get serious.
> 
> Iriko called out a spell, and the demon immediately pulled out a sword, causing Sakura to blink a little, while Kiyoshi just kept his calm demeanor. Kiyoshi watched as the demon suddenly charged in, and leaped at Sakura, but Sakura only smirked.
> 
> ...



"I ddin't forget anything. Those no way for you to dodge either." Kuroshiro let go of the blade and held his arms up as the two attacks clash, He was thrown down towards the ground but it was fine, he would have been injured more seriously had he not tried to block it a little. Landing on the ground Iriko quickly calls out "SORUKON!" The blade forms in his hand and he pulls his arm back. "While it may be a sword." He steps forward and let's the blade fly at Sakura. "That doesn't mean i can't throw it!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kai blocked the attack and turned it into a clash, though he had the advantage as he was pushing downward. He put a little more effort into it and it forced the end of the scythe to be knocked to the ground.
> 
> He quickly lifted his armor covered foot and stomped down on the scythe end, forcing it to be trapped in the floor, "Now's your chance!"
> 
> ...



The Riza in front of them grabbed her scythe from the ground, and stood, ready to face Kai again. She charged at Kai and slashed downward with her scythe, which he quickly blocked. They continued clashing until they became locked at a standstill. They pushed on each other, but like before, she was being overpowered. She dropped down to one knee. In a last ditch effort, she used her shield to knock away his blade, and then lunged her spear tip into his side, but not before he brought his sword back around and stuck her through the chest.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I ddin't forget anything. Those no way for you to dodge either." Kuroshiro let go of the blade and held his arms up as the two attacks clash, He was thrown down towards the ground but it was fine, he would have been injured more seriously had he not tried to block it a little. Landing on the ground Iriko quickly calls out "SORUKON!" The blade forms in his hand and he pulls his arm back. "While it may be a sword." He steps forward and let's the blade fly at Sakura. "That doesn't mean i can't throw it!"


 
Sakura smirked a little bit, “I knew that before hand.” Sakura dropped the petal, and immediately placed her arms up in front of her as the petals were cut, her backwards up into the air, but when Sakura looked up, she noticed the sword coming straight at her threw the air, however Kiyoshi didn't miss a beat, “Sakuramai.”

Kiyoshi called out the spell, and Sakura immediately blew two Sakura petals out of the figurine towards the flying sword, causing the sword to slam into them, however the sword's speed was lowered, and Sakura managed to hit a building in time, using her feet to bounce off of it, and launching herself over to a building on the other side, dodging the sword as it slammed into the building.

“Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi called out, and as Sakura was over top of the other demon, she blew on the figurine, causing two petals to go launching at him.

“Jimaishuu.” Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal, however this time four petals came out of the attack instead of just two, and immediately started heading towards the other demon.

Sakura in the meantime, crashed into the other building, creating a small crack in the wall and slightly injuring herself, however she fell to the ground, and landed on her back. Sakura flipped upward, watching as the barrage of attacks headed towards the demon, and Kiyoshi once again didn't miss a beat.

"Jimaishuu." Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal figurine once more, the four gray petals flying out from behind the other demon towards him, Kiyoshi's plan had been simple yet deadly, make him focus on the big guns and attack from behind while distracted.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Syn smirked slightly at Jessica's question *Hmpf....You're a sharp one.* he then sat up straight in his chair *Indeed I did not do all this just to congratulate you. There is a request that I have to ask of you.* the guards that were in the room glanced at each other. They thought it strange that Syn was acting in this manner themselves *Join me...* he stated plainly


"Wha?" Crow asked, his eating halting for a moment. "Join you? As in, join the New York crime syndicate?!" Jessica asked, her head rushing round and round.

"Jessica, Berith is very strong... we'll do it!" Crow said answering for her. This demon battle had just gotten this noble girl into a spiraling mass of trouble. She sobbed slightly before picking herself up. "So... sniff... what comes first?"



InfIchi said:


> "I ddin't forget anything. Those no way for you to dodge either." Kuroshiro let go of the blade and held his arms up as the two attacks clash, He was thrown down towards the ground but it was fine, he would have been injured more seriously had he not tried to block it a little. Landing on the ground Iriko quickly calls out "SORUKON!" The blade forms in his hand and he pulls his arm back. "While it may be a sword." He steps forward and let's the blade fly at Sakura. "That doesn't mean i can't throw it!"



"Here we go, Lyla! Ready, aim, fire!!!" Hughes shouted as Lyla was mounted on top of the truck with her Sniper Rifle, "Ginisu Chaajirusen!" The shot rippled through the air at the male Demon. Is hit the ground in front of him, sending fourth a blinding light. Before he could catch his bearings, Hughes fired another round.

"EMUSEN, ORUZAUSEN!" and the fire shot went straight to where the demon had been before the burst of light. Lyla saw it burst into flames on the impacts and directed her Oruzausen to impact just where it had hit, sending a wave of shock over the male demon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Here we go, Lyla! Ready, aim, fire!!!" Hughes shouted as Lyla was mounted on top of the truck with her Sniper Rifle, "Ginisu Chaajirusen!" The shot rippled through the air at the male Demon. Is hit the ground in front of him, sending fourth a blinding light. Before he could catch his bearings, Hughes fired another round.
> 
> "EMUSEN, ORUZAUSEN!" and the fire shot went straight to where the demon had been before the burst of light. Lyla saw it burst into flames on the impacts and directed her Oruzausen to impact just where it had hit, sending a wave of shock over the male demon.





GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura smirked a little bit, ?I knew that before hand.? Sakura dropped the  petal, and immediately placed her arms up in front of her as the petals  were cut, her backwards up into the air, but when Sakura looked up, she  noticed the sword coming straight at her threw the air, however Kiyoshi  didn't miss a beat, ?Sakuramai.?
> 
> Kiyoshi called out the spell, and Sakura immediately blew two Sakura  petals out of the figurine towards the flying sword, causing the sword  to slam into them, however the sword's speed was lowered, and Sakura  managed to hit a building in time, using her feet to bounce off of it,  and launching herself over to a building on the other side, dodging the  sword as it slammed into the building.
> 
> ...




After Kuroshiro through his blade he sensed another demon arrive on the scene. "Damn it." Turning away from the demons presence he began to run, A ball flew past him and nearly crashed into the ground, He held up his arms instinctively in order to block the attack but was surprised when it was merely a flash of light.

He turned himself towards the attackers direction. "SORUKON!" Iriko shouts, she didn't know what was going on but she knew someone attacked. "Thank you." Kuroshiro thought, he threw his sword through the air and rolled back as the other demons attacks came from above. "Shit." 

The force of the wind blast sent him rolling back further then he had previously hoped for and the second demons attacks blew up as they connected with Sakura's explosion. "Nngh..." Kuroshiro rubbed his shoulder, he'd hit the ground hard. But managed to barely stay out of range of the second demons attacks by using Sakura's to set them off before hitting him. 

"SORUKON!!!" Iriko shouts, concerned that Kuroshiro was hit. "SORUKON!!!" she shouts again, She didn't know why she felt like shouting it, but she just had too. "PLEASE!!! KUROSHIRO!!! GET UP AND FIGHT!! I WONT LET YOU LOSE!" she shouts. "Thank you." Kuroshiro through to himself, there was a cloud of dust blocking the other demons view of him and he his view of them. As the spells were cast, a sword formed in each one of his hands. 

"Let's do this." He threw one blade into the wall and used it to leap into the air, then he jumped off one of the other buildings and got high enough to see Sakura, Where he finally threw his sword at her. "KURO!!" Iriko shouts. "Come on Iriko! ONE MORE!" He shouts and she nods. "SORUKON!" Forming a sword he jabs it into the side of a taller building and flips under it and pushes himself back down towards the ground.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Train will be fine
> 
> A train? This should be fun Raikou had never been on one before, so he was somewhat excited to see what it would be like. After everyone loaded up the cab and got in, the headed out to the train station. it took them about twenty minutes to get get there, pretty quick for a cab, so Ivan paid the man a generous tip. As they boarded the train, Raikou as bouncing off the walls, going to and through each cart, looking at all the things the train had to offer. Finally he returned to his seat when they brought out meals for everyone to eat. After riding on the train for about an hour, they disembarked at their destination



Senna was happy to be in St.Petersburg, it was such a lovely city. Karasu felt something off when he stepped off the train. It felt like another demon was in the city. 

*Elsewhere*

Sophia and Nicholai had left the hotel to go out into the city. Sophia was enjoying how Nicholai had been pointing out random buildings and talking about them.

"Nicholai, how do you know so much about this place?" Sophia asked kindly. Nicholai looked at her.

"My family and I use to live here. Then my dad's job in the miltary caused us to move a lot," Nicholai explained to her.

"Oh," Sophia said.

"It's okay though. Because we had to move a lot, it sparked an interest in travel for me," Nicholai said. As they continued to walk around, Sophia couldn't help but feel something was a tad off in the city.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Here we go, Lyla! Ready, aim, fire!!!" Hughes shouted as Lyla was mounted on top of the truck with her Sniper Rifle, "Ginisu Chaajirusen!" The shot rippled through the air at the male Demon. Is hit the ground in front of him, sending fourth a blinding light. Before he could catch his bearings, Hughes fired another round.
> 
> "EMUSEN, ORUZAUSEN!" and the fire shot went straight to where the demon had been before the burst of light. Lyla saw it burst into flames on the impacts and directed her Oruzausen to impact just where it had hit, sending a wave of shock over the male demon.


 


InfIchi said:


> After Kuroshiro through his blade he sensed another demon arrive on the scene. "Damn it." Turning away from the demons presence he began to run, A ball flew past him and nearly crashed into the ground, He held up his arms instinctively in order to block the attack but was surprised when it was merely a flash of light.
> 
> He turned himself towards the attackers direction. "SORUKON!" Iriko shouts, she didn't know what was going on but she knew someone attacked. "Thank you." Kuroshiro thought, he threw his sword through the air and rolled back as the other demons attacks came from above. "Shit."
> 
> ...


 
Sakura immediately sensed the other demon appear on the scene, and the attack flew right past Kuroshiro, hitting the ground and creating a blinding flash of light. Sakura closed her eyes, trying to block out the light, and Kiyoshi put his arm over his eyes, unable to believe some so bright existed. As the light died down, Kiyoshi and Sakura uncovered their eyes to watch as her attack collided with an attack from the demon who had arrived, creating a huge wind explosion and a lot of dust around them, so they couldn't see what was going on.

?We're at a disadvantage like this!? Sakura shouted.

?I know that, just stay calm.? Kiyoshi stated, keeping his calm facade up, however that quickly dropped when a sword came flying at Sakura from above, "Sakura!" Kiyoshi cried out, attempting to run forward, but he'd never make it in time.

?Oh crap!? Sakura shouted, the sword flying directly at her with no way to block it.

?Genki-raidu!? Koharu's voice called out, and a soccer ball like blast slammed into the sword, knocking it away into another building.

Kiyoshi and Sakura looked beside them to see two more people had arrived, apparently the people who just saved them.

?This looks dangerous!? Daikui stated, looking around, ?Hughes and Lyla are over there.? Daikui pointed at the nearby truck.

Sakura narrowed her eyes, ?So that's the demon who messed up my attack! Kiyoshi!?

Kiyoshi nodded a little bit, ?Yeah, I admit, I'm anxious to get some payback as well, that was uncalled for, Jimaishuu.?

Sakura blew out of the figurine, and four gray Sakura Petals went flying towards the truck Hughes and Lyla had set themselves up on.

?You idiot, see what you've done?!? Koharu asked, annoyed that Daikui put Hughes and Lyla in danger.

?Nevermind that, this guy looks upset about the fact that I knocked away his sword.? Daikui said, turning around to face Kuroshiro.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The Riza in front of them grabbed her scythe from the ground, and stood, ready to face Kai again. She charged at Kai and slashed downward with her scythe, which he quickly blocked. They continued clashing until they became locked at a standstill. They pushed on each other, but like before, she was being overpowered. She dropped down to one knee. In a last ditch effort, she used her shield to knock away his blade, and then lunged her spear tip into his side, but not before he brought his sword back around and stuck her through the chest.



Kaibustu pulled his blade out and held his side, "Gah, the armor took most of the blow but still..." he shook it off. His opponent layed at his feet but she soon disappeared.

His eyes narrowed and he quickly turned around to see Riza, weapon held over her head, dropping in on him. He jumped back to avoid the swing and then plunged his own blade forward and into her. Though it slipped right through, "Crap, another illusion..."

He regained his battle position, "You wear armor like a warrior...You wield weapons like a warrior...BUT WHY DO YOU HIDE BEHIND THESE CHEAP TRICKS!" he shouts out, truly not understanding her reasoning. 

*Nick*

He has found a nice empty warehouse to rest in and is catching up on some sleep. He had made it out of the last battle with no injuries, Takai was about as lucky, nothing serious, just a few scratches. 

The Crimson Devil appeared over Nick as he slept. Nick's eyes slowly open, "WHAT THE HELL!" he shouts falling off the make shift bed he made out of boxes.

"There are demons near by..." he says in a gruff voice, "So you decided to give me a heart attack! You'll probably be in my nightmare for months now," he says holding his head.

He reaches for his book, "Lets go have a look see, that last battle was fun to watch be we didn't really do much," he said with a shrug, "Maybe more oppertunities will present themselves this time," he says with a grin before heading out.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> After Kuroshiro through his blade he sensed another demon arrive on the scene. "Damn it." Turning away from the demons presence he began to run, A ball flew past him and nearly crashed into the ground, He held up his arms instinctively in order to block the attack but was surprised when it was merely a flash of light.
> 
> He turned himself towards the attackers direction. "SORUKON!" Iriko shouts, she didn't know what was going on but she knew someone attacked. "Thank you." Kuroshiro thought, he threw his sword through the air and rolled back as the other demons attacks came from above. "Shit."
> 
> ...





GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura immediately sensed the other demon appear on the scene, and the attack flew right past Kuroshiro, hitting the ground and creating a blinding flash of light. Sakura closed her eyes, trying to block out the light, and Kiyoshi put his arm over his eyes, unable to believe some so bright existed. As the light died down, Kiyoshi and Sakura uncovered their eyes to watch as her attack collided with an attack from the demon who had arrived, creating a huge wind explosion and a lot of dust around them, so they couldn't see what was going on.
> 
> ?We're at a disadvantage like this!? Sakura shouted.
> 
> ...


"FUCK! What is Daikui doing up there?!?!" shouted Hughes, flooring it. The truck moved, but the attack still nicked the back of his truck. "Damnit! We'll take it out on that sword demon who's over there! Fire Fire Fire!!! ORUZAUSEN!"

The orb of lightning flew at the male demon, was mid-air with no where to dodge, plus, the orb could be controlled, so, even if dodged at first, it would follow him and shock his entire body severely.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "FUCK! What is Daikui doing up there?!?!" shouted Hughes, flooring it. The truck moved, but the attack still nicked the back of his truck. "Damnit! We'll take it out on that sword demon who's over there! Fire Fire Fire!!! ORUZAUSEN!"
> 
> The orb of lightning flew at the male demon, was mid-air with no where to dodge, plus, the orb could be controlled, so, even if dodged at first, it would follow him and shock his entire body severely.


 
Sakura launched herself upward with a flip so she was travelling towards one building feet first, "Not going to happen! Your opponent is me!"

"Jimaishuu." Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew into the petal, causing four grey petals to go flying at the spell Lyla had launched, crashing into it and causing a lightning and wind explosion halfway before it got to Kuroshiro.

Sakura hit the building with her foot, and launched herself off in a diagonal flip, once again towards the other building with her feet facing it, Kiyoshi didn't miss a beat, "Sakuramai." Sakura blew on the figurine, causing two pink petals to go flying at the truck.

Sakura hit the next building, and flipped herself diagonally to the other building with her feet facing it, "Jimaishuu." Kiyoshi called the spell without a hitch, and Sakura once again blew into the figurine, causing four more gray petals to go flying at the truck.

Sakura hit the top of the other building, and flipped herself towards the ground in front of the truck, and she hit the ground, rolling on it, ending up in a one knee down kneeling position, her figurine hoisted on her knee, her distance from the truck just enough where her attack wouldn't hit, "Do it now!" Sakura yelled

"Jimaishuu." Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew into the figurine, causing four more gray petals to go flying at the truck, the truck being attacked from all directions except the left side, where it wasn't turned towards, and the back, which he wouldn't be able to move to as fast to dodge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?You idiot, see what you've done?!? Koharu asked, annoyed that Daikui put Hughes and Lyla in danger.
> 
> ?Nevermind that, this guy looks upset about the fact that I knocked away his sword.? Daikui said, turning around to face Kuroshiro.



Kuroshiro sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Honestly, You have really dishonored me. Protecting the one who would try to harm my partner." Daikui blinked. "Uhhh.... Sorry..." He smiled. "That will no do." Iriko nodded. "Sorukon!" she shouts, Kuroshiro formed a blade of spirit in his had. "Really sorry? With a cherry on top!?" Daikui chuckled. "Mmm... cherry...."

"Koharu! Can we have some cherries after-" SLASH! Daikui leaped back as the blade cut into the ground. "Wah! too close!" he shouts and grabs his chest. "My heart nearly exploded!" He huffs. "As a gentleman, taking out those who dishonor you is the only way to regain ones honor back." Daikui blinked. "Is honor a food? can i eat it?" He asked. 

"No." Kuroshiro charged at him again. "Uhhh... Koharu! Um... A spell!" He shouts. "I know idiot!" Koharu opens the book. "Genki-raidou!" Daikui opens his mouth and fires a ball of energy at Kuroshiro. "Energy huh?" Kuro slashes downward and cuts the ball in half, causing it to crash into the two buildings behind him and blow a small hole in each wall.

Daikui gulps. "Uhhh... alright, Umm..." He rushes off towards one of the buildings. "Wait! Daikui! We didn't even form a plan yet! What are you doing!!!" Koharu shouts. "Just wait!!!" He shouts back as Kuroshiro follows behind him. "Eh? Why didn't he just attack me...?" Koharu wondered. "Come on!" Daikui laughs and jumps onto the fire-escape climbing up the steps to the roof. 

"Nice trick." Kuroshiro follows him up, but instead of running up the fire escape he leaps into the air, plunges his sword into the wall and jumps up again. "Sorukon!" The next blade forms and Kuroshiro throws it into the steps in front of Daikui. "Crap-" BAM! Kuro drop kicks him as he falls onto the steps. "Nnngh... That hurt!" Daikui rubbed his head. "I don't think you would try anything this close." Kuroshiro takes the sword out of the steps. 

"Hehehe..... Wouldn't i?" He puts his hand into the air. "Genki-Bakuhadoru!" A lump of energy formed over his arm creating a large grill that fired upward. "He couldn't..." Kuro looked up and saw that he used the attack to take out the supports on the section they were on, causing the floor to buckle and tilt to the right. "Damn it...." Kuroshiro grabbed onto the railing, Daikui jumped off the steps. "Now again!" He smirked. "Genki-Bakuhadoru!" Koharu shouts.

"Damn it..." Kuroshiro dropped down as the drill of energy cut through the section he was on and dropped the fire escape to the ground. "Hahaha! And so a victory is gained for-" "YOU IDIOT LOOK AT THE WALL!" Koharu shouts. "Eh?" Daikui looked at where the fire escape was. "How did you do that!?" Daikui asks. "Easy." Kuroshiro hung from his blade on the wall. "When you launched the attack, i crawled to the hole, dropped to the next floor and stabbed my blade into the wall, then clung for dear life."

Daikui and Koharu blinked. "Genki-Raido." Koharu doesn't bother to shout, Daikui fires the blast at Kuroshiro but he let's go of the sword and drops to the ground. "If you want a real fight, I'm ready." Kuroshiro cracks his knuckles. "Ooooh! So cool!!!" Daikui's eyes sparkle. "He's like that hero from that box you watch all the time Koharu!" "I TOLD YOU IT WAS A TV!!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Wha?" Crow asked, his eating halting for a moment. "Join you? As in, join the New York crime syndicate?!" Jessica asked, her head rushing round and round.
> 
> "Jessica, Berith is very strong... we'll do it!" Crow said answering for her. This demon battle had just gotten this noble girl into a spiraling mass of trouble. She sobbed slightly before picking herself up. "So... sniff... what comes first?"



*Stop crying. Joining me will not affect your life in anyway.* he stood from his chair and walked down to where Jessica was. He reached into his pocket and threw a handkerchief into her lap *We'll be heading out tomorrow. I suggest the two of you get some rest* he began walking over to the door *The guards will show you back to your room when you've finished eating*




Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna was happy to be in St.Petersburg, it was such a lovely city. Karasu felt something off when he stepped off the train. It felt like another demon was in the city.



There's another demon close by. Should we go check it out? he asked as he looked at the other three

Hmm.... he thought to himself for a moment What do you want to do Ms. Senna? This was your trip after all, and battling was not on the agenda.




Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kaibustu pulled his blade out and held his side, "Gah, the armor took most of the blow but still..." he shook it off. His opponent layed at his feet but she soon disappeared.
> 
> His eyes narrowed and he quickly turned around to see Riza, weapon held over her head, dropping in on him. He jumped back to avoid the swing and then plunged his own blade forward and into her. Though it slipped right through, "Crap, another illusion..."
> 
> He regained his battle position, "You wear armor like a warrior...You wield weapons like a warrior...BUT WHY DO YOU HIDE BEHIND THESE CHEAP TRICKS!" he shouts out, truly not understanding her reasoning.



Just then, Riza's scythe came up around Tonbo's neck, and Lero grabbed Tonbo's arm that was holing the book *Because appearances may be deceiving. What you call tricks, I call strategy. Now drop your weapon and concede this battle* the blade of her scythe pressed against Tonbo's neck


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura launched herself upward with a flip so she was travelling towards one building feet first, "Not going to happen! Your opponent is me!"
> 
> "Jimaishuu." Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew into the petal, causing four grey petals to go flying at the spell Lyla had launched, crashing into it and causing a lightning and wind explosion halfway before it got to Kuroshiro.
> 
> ...


"Fine, bitch, if you want some, come and get it!" Hughes shouted, flooring the Gas. The truck was out of the way of 2 of the attacks, but the frontal assault was still coming strong. "Jiriorusen!" Two blasts of wind collided with the petals, stopping then midair. "Now, let's get her! Oruzausen! Oruzausen!"

The truck got closer as two orbs of electricity were launched, both flying at the girl. They would both follow her, even if she dodged.


Cooli said:


> *Stop crying. Joining me will not affect your life in anyway.* he stood from his chair and walked down to where Jessica was. He reached into his pocket and threw a handkerchief into her lap *We'll be heading out tomorrow. I suggest the two of you get some rest* he began walking over to the door *The guards will show you back to your room when you've finished eating*



Jessica sighed and decided it was just something she'd have to get through to make Crow king, as she'd promised him. Later the two had finished eating and the Guards took them to their rooms, where they had gone to bed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Just then, Riza's scythe came up around Tonbo's neck, and Lero grabbed Tonbo's arm that was holing the book *Because appearances may be deceiving. What you call tricks, I call strategy. Now drop your weapon and concede this battle* the blade of her scythe pressed against Tonbo's neck



Kaibutsu tightens his grip on his weapon, "Cheap tricks are one thing...But this is the most cowardly action I have ever seen..."

"Kai don't listen to them! I'll be fine! This bitch won't go through with it!" the blade gets closer to his neck, _"Grr...Gota' think, gota' think,"_ adrenaline rushed through him but nothing was coming to him, they couldn't use the one spell because then Tonbo would be their shield, and he wouldn't reach in time if he tried to use his sword.

His eyes widen as he hears the blade hit the ground, "No!" he shouts, enraged, "YOU WILL BECOME KING! THIS WON'T STOP YOU!" he says beginning to tear up. Suddenly his book begins to glow, he pears onto the page and sees a new spell reveal itself.

_"A new spell,"_ he thinks to himself, *"Doragon!"* he shouts, taking his two captives by suprise.

Suddenly Kaibutsu feels energy rush through his entire body. He feels his teeth begin to grow and sharpen, his hands are replaced by claws, and two massive orange scaled wings sprouted out.

All three of the others are in shock but Kaibutsu takes advantage of this and dashes forward. He flies with great speed and grabs both Riza and her book keeper's faces within his newly acquired dragon claws. 

He flies into the air with the two in his hands and then tosses them both upward, *"Gogyou!"* he unleashes a blaze that heads straight for the two air bourne opponents.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Fine, bitch, if you want some, come and get it!" Hughes shouted, flooring the Gas. The truck was out of the way of 2 of the attacks, but the frontal assault was still coming strong. "Jiriorusen!" Two blasts of wind collided with the petals, stopping then midair. "Now, let's get her! Oruzausen! Oruzausen!"
> 
> The truck got closer as two orbs of electricity were launched, both flying at the girl. They would both follow her, even if she dodged.


 
Sakura smirked a little bit, she didn't need to dodge the first two attacks, in the event of all the chaos, Kiyoshi had gotten a better vantage point on the roof of a building across from them.

?Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal, creating two Sakura Petals that went flying at the Lightning attacks. Sakura took off running in the opposite direction as the attacks collided, causing two explosions that kicked up a lot of dust and smoke.

?That's the problem with traveling around in such an oversized object, I'm relatively small, while that vehicle is huge, and not impossible to hit.? Sakura giggled menacingly.

?Jimaishuu.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal, causing four gray petals to go flying out at the spot the truck had been last seen at, since there weren't any streets by, it was guaranteed to hit, however Kiyoshi's plan hadn't ended there.

Sakura jumped upward, and proceeded to diagonally flip herself up the buildings until she was on the roof just across from the truck.

?Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the figurine once more, two Sakura Petals flying outward just toward the spot the truck would come out of the dust screen at, in case the first four attacks didn't hit.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura smirked a little bit, she didn't need to dodge the first two attacks, in the event of all the chaos, Kiyoshi had gotten a better vantage point on the roof of a building across from them.
> 
> ?Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the petal, creating two Sakura Petals that went flying at the Lightning attacks. Sakura took off running in the opposite direction as the attacks collided, causing two explosions that kicked up a lot of dust and smoke.
> 
> ...



"Bitch... Just who do you think we are!?!?! EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN!!!" Lyla turned constantly, shooting down every petal even in the dust. "I am "Dragon Sniper" Lyla! A master sniper! There's no way you can get away from me!" "Oruzausen!" Hughes shouted, firing the orb once again, but this time the truck kept moving and Hughes proceeded to fire off 2 more from different directions. All of them would be controlled to move past the attacks meant to stop them and electrocute the girl no matter what!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Bitch... Just who do you think we are!?!?! EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN, EMUSEN!!!" Lyla turned constantly, shooting down every petal even in the dust. "I am "Dragon Sniper" Lyla! A master sniper! There's no way you can get away from me!" "Oruzausen!" Hughes shouted, firing the orb once again, but this time the truck kept moving and Hughes proceeded to fire off 2 more from different directions. All of them would be controlled to move past the attacks meant to stop them and electrocute the girl no matter what!


 
Sakura smirked a little bit, “Oh dear, we had anticipated this from the start.” Sakura was sweating a little bit, her energy had begun to run low from all her attacks, but none the less everything had gone according to plan, even though the controlling attacks had been fired off, they couldn't see Sakura's exact location, only pinpoint her by presence. Sakura jumped over to a roof on another building, and saw the outline of the truck coming forward, however they couldn't see her because she had gone past the driver side window.

Sakura jumped down, so she was directly on top of the truck, and pulled her figurine up to her mouth, “I'm afraid you won't be dodging this one.”

Sakura jumped into the air, and Kiyoshi didn't miss a hitch, “Jimaishuu.” Sakura blew on the figurine, and the four petals went flying straight towards the truck at near point blank range, and Sakura crossed her arms up, bracing herself for impact from either Oruzausen or her own attack backlashing on her.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura smirked a little bit, “Oh dear, we had anticipated this from the start.” Sakura was sweating a little bit, her energy had begun to run low from all her attacks, but none the less everything had gone according to plan, even though the controlling attacks had been fired off, they couldn't see Sakura's exact location, only pinpoint her by presence. Sakura jumped over to a roof on another building, and saw the outline of the truck coming forward, however they couldn't see her because she had gone past the driver side window.
> 
> Sakura jumped down, so she was directly on top of the truck, and pulled her figurine up to her mouth, “I'm afraid you won't be dodging this one.”
> 
> Sakura jumped into the air, and Kiyoshi didn't miss a hitch, “Jimaishuu.” Sakura blew on the figurine, and the petals went flying straight towards the truck at near point blank range, and Sakura crossed her arms up, bracing herself for impact from either Oruzausen or her own attack backlashing on her.



"Emusen, Emusen, Emusen, Emusen, Emusen. Dumbass." Lyla turned her gun straight up instantly, firing the three bullets at the girl, blasting her attack mid air and continuing on to the demon herself. "Here's some follow up... Oruzausen!" The lightning orb came directly after the fire bullet hit her (she braced for it, so I assume you say it hits her?). This would shock her silly if it actually hit.

Hughes, though, admittedly had to get more focused, even he couldn't keep this Heart Energy thing up forever...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> Jessica sighed and decided it was just something she'd have to get through to make Crow king, as she'd promised him. Later the two had finished eating and the Guards took them to their rooms, where they had gone to bed.



When morning came, there was banging on the door to Crow and Jessica's room. "Wake up. It's time to get ready." The door to their room opened up, allowing them to come out. As they stepped out of the room, the guards escorted Crow and Jessica to the jet, where Syn and Berith were waiting. The four of them boarded a jet and headed for Japan.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kaibutsu tightens his grip on his weapon, "Cheap tricks are one thing...But this is the most cowardly action I have ever seen..."
> 
> "Kai don't listen to them! I'll be fine! This bitch won't go through with it!" the blade gets closer to his neck, _"Grr...Gota' think, gota' think,"_ adrenaline rushed through him but nothing was coming to him, they couldn't use the one spell because then Tonbo would be their shield, and he wouldn't reach in time if he tried to use his sword.
> 
> ...



*Stop Right There!* before Kai could make a move, Riza pulled Tonbo in closer and held him tightly *Don't think I'm afraid to hurt your human* she used her scythe to make a cut on Tonbo's neck, a stream of blood flowing from it *As a warrior, do you really want to risk his life to win? You'd let him die in order to beat me?* there was no emotion in her voice. She wasn't afraid to get blood on her hands if she needed to.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Gerit and Jack had been walking for hours down the streets of tokyo, looking for somewhere to stay. Along the way Gerit had woken up, most of his wounds had been healed by the time he did, but the scar on his chest remained from Star Platinum's attack.

"So, jack, where do we plan to go?" asked Gerit with an emotionless voice. "I dont know, hopefully just a cheap motel, we dont want to involve people in our battles." Replied jack with a slightly depressed voice. He was remembering when Gerit lost to Star Platinum earlier, he had no idea that Gerit was even capable of losing. 

Suddenly a car came rushing down the street, and people were firing stuff out of their mouths. "Jack, they're demons, I can feel it. Get out your book!"
"Got it!" said jack as he opened up his spell book. Instead of using a spell, jack let Gerit take his huge red sword and laying it across the street, so that when the car comes by, the tires will be popped.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Emusen, Emusen, Emusen, Emusen, Emusen. Dumbass." Lyla turned her gun straight up instantly, firing the three bullets at the girl, blasting her attack mid air and continuing on to the demon herself. "Here's some follow up... Oruzausen!" The lightning orb came directly after the fire bullet hit her (she braced for it, so I assume you say it hits her?). This would shock her silly if it actually hit.
> 
> Hughes, though, admittedly had to get more focused, even he couldn't keep this Heart Energy thing up forever...


 
Sakura took the blast which knocked her backwards, causing her to land on the ground, and giving her enough of a vantage point to be able to block the next attack.

?Sakuramai.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the figurine, firing two large petals off simultaneously, crashing into Oruzausen and causing a lightning explosion.

?Jimaishuu.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew onto the figurine, causing four gray petals to go flying at the truck.

?Jimaishuu.? Kiyoshi called out once more, and Sakura blew onto the figurine again, causing four more gray petals to shoot out at the truck. Kiyoshi called out ?Jimaishuu? once more, and four more petals went cruising after the truck, if they couldn't take them down up close, they'd fire until they found the limit of attacks Hughes and Lyla could counter.

?Kiyoshi.. we can't keep this up much longer..? Sakura stated, jumping back up to another roof, and starting to jump across the roofs again, trying to catch up to the truck.

?I know, but we're going to continue this fight until we literally can't go on anymore.? Kiyoshi stated, sweating a little bit, he would run them to the very core of their heart energy before he gave up this fight, ?I won't lose, not after Orin helped train us for this, I refuse to lose, I'll go on until it's physically impossible to continue.? Kiyoshi stated, remembering his father's words, and keeping in mind that he did have a limit.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit and Jack had been walking for hours down the streets of tokyo, looking for somewhere to stay. Along the way Gerit had woken up, most of his wounds had been healed by the time he did, but the scar on his chest remained from Star Platinum's attack.
> 
> "So, jack, where do we plan to go?" asked Gerit with an emotionless voice. "I dont know, hopefully just a cheap motel, we dont want to involve people in our battles." Replied jack with a slightly depressed voice. He was remembering when Gerit lost to Star Platinum earlier, he had no idea that Gerit was even capable of losing.
> 
> ...





GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura took the blast which knocked her backwards, causing her to land on the ground, and giving her enough of a vantage point to be able to block the next attack.
> 
> “Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the figurine, firing two large petals off simultaneously, crashing into Oruzausen and causing a lightning explosion.
> 
> ...



Hughes was pissed. He and Lyla jumped to the side, flying out of the truck as it sped forward and the tired popped on the sword. Hughes turned and saw the petal attacks all hit right on. The truck exploded.

*"FUCK ALL OF YOU! THAT WAS MY FUCKING TRUCK!!! I'LL BEAT ALL OF YOUR ASSES UNTIL THE END OF TIME!!!!!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!!!!"*

Lyla's book began to glow massively, stronger than Lyla had ever seen. Hughes was beginning to scare even Lyla. Although, this rage did bring forth something useful...

*"GIGANO ORUZAUSEN!!!!!!!!!!"*

A larger and far faster orb of lightning came flying from the Sniper Rifle at the girl Demon. This thing was far more powerful than Oruzausen, and far faster. There was no way she'd dodge this attack at her level. Plus, this too could be controlled by Lyla.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> When morning came, there was banging on the door to Crow and Jessica's room. "Wake up. It's time to get ready." The door to their room opened up, allowing them to come out. As they stepped out of the room, the guards escorted Crow and Jessica to the jet, where Syn and Berith were waiting. The four of them boarded a jet and headed for Japan.



"So why are we going to Japan?" Jessica asked as the Jet took to the air.

"Hey, do you play any kind of games up here?" Crow asked Berith like a child in a new playground.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> Hughes was pissed. He and Lyla jumped to the side, flying out of the truck as it sped forward and the tired popped on the sword. Hughes turned and saw the petal attacks all hit right on. The truck exploded.
> 
> *"FUCK ALL OF YOU! THAT WAS MY FUCKING TRUCK!!! I'LL BEAT ALL OF YOUR ASSES UNTIL THE END OF TIME!!!!!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ...



"Crap, they're about to take out that girl up there with that spell. A spell like that could kill her." said Gerit, Biting his thumb nail in frustration. "Save her Gerit! *Chaajiru Soruk*!" After this Gerits sword power went up exponentialy, so he jumped up into the air and met lyla's attack mid-air. "I didnt know you've gotten this strong, LYLA!" Said Gerit struggling with containing the blast. "But I'm still just a bit BETTER!" Yelled Gerit as he was able to shove off the blast out of its target and into another building, harming nobody.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

*Nick*

As he walked through the streets he saw a massive truck explode in the distance, "Hm, that sounds like where I should go to," he says pointing in the distance towards the explosion.

He continues to walk down the streets at his casual pace. Suddenly a mass of energy can be seen from his position, "Oh yea...That's definately it," he says with a grin.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 12, 2010)

The jar of spaghetti sauce Effy's dad Charlie' stuck in the microwave was only on its first revolution when Effy yanked the door open and pulled it out.
"What did I do wrong?" Charlie demanded. "You're supposed to take the lid off first, Dad. Metal's bad for microwaves." she swiftly removed the lid as she spoke, poured half the sauce into a bowl, and then put the bowl inside the microwave and the jar back in the fridge; she fixed the time and pressed start. 

Charlie watched her adjustments with pursed lips. "Did I get the noodles
right?" she looked in the pan on the stove the source of the smell that had
alerted her. "Stirring helps," she said mildly. She found a spoon and tried to de-clump the mushy hunk that was scalded to the bottom."Did I miss something? Since when do you make dinner?" she asked Charlie. The pasta lump bobbed in the boiling water as she poked it. "Or try to make dinner, I should say."  Charlie shrugged. 

"There's no law that says I can't cook in my own house.""You would know," she replied, grinning as she eyed the badge pinned to his leather jacket. "Ha. Good one." He shrugged out of the jacket as if my glance had reminded him he still hadit on, and hung it on the peg reserved for his gear. 

After Effy was done with the food she begin to set the dinner table "Hey dad, can I ask you something?" "What is it hon?" he said looking at game on tv "Well I was wondering if I could go out tonight? Some of the girls from school are having a little sleep over and I promised I would go." she used that innocent girl voice knowing her dad could not say no. 

Her dad turned to her and folded his thinking for a split second "No" it was so quick she thought she heard wrong "What?" she asked confused "I said no" But dad it's I promised them-" he cut her off "Well that was really bad because your not going after what happened on friday." Last week Effy was caught doing coke behind her school. She got off easy because her dads a cop and now she been grounded till she's 80


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "So why are we going to Japan?" Jessica asked as the Jet took to the air.
> 
> "Hey, do you play any kind of games up here?" Crow asked Berith like a child in a new playground.



*There's a certain pair I need to take out....And I want your help to do it.* inside, he was furious that someone even dared to try and destroy his empire, but he was going to make sure they couldn't do it again.

Berith remained silent. He only stared at Crow with cold eyes. He still wasn't over the fact he tied with someone. *Berith isn't one for games* Syn answered. It would be a few more hours before they reached their destination


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Crap, they're about to take out that girl up there with that spell. A spell like that could kill her." said Gerit, Biting his thumb nail in frustration. "Save her Gerit! *Chaajiru Soruk*!" After this Gerits sword power went up exponentialy, so he jumped up into the air and met lyla's attack mid-air. "I didnt know you've gotten this strong, LYLA!" Said Gerit struggling with containing the blast. "But I'm still just a bit BETTER!" Yelled Gerit as he was able to shove off the blast out of its target and into another building, harming nobody.



Lyla heard Gerit's voice and was suddenly full of rage. "GERIT! GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY BATTLE! GO, EXPLODE!" Lyla said, clasping her fist and letting the electricity travel through his sword and through the air, electrocuting him when he tried to block it.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *There's a certain pair I need to take out....And I want your help to do it.* inside, he was furious that someone even dared to try and destroy his empire, but he was going to make sure they couldn't do it again.
> 
> Berith remained silent. He only stared at Crow with cold eyes. He still wasn't over the fact he tied with someone. *Berith isn't one for games* Syn answered. It would be a few more hours before they reached their destination



"Sure, just tell us what you need... I mean, we owe you for that massive feast anyway!" Jessica replied.

"Staring contest?" Crow said, staring at Berith's eyes.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Sure, just tell us what you need... I mean, we owe you for that massive feast anyway!" Jessica replied.
> 
> "Staring contest?" Crow said, staring at Berith's eyes.



*That feast was only a small token of my appreciation. I can do a lot more for you if you wish...*

Sparks flew between Berith and Crow as each stared furiously into each others eyes. Neither refused to back down, neither refused to blink. Though their eyes started to burn after a while


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> Hughes was pissed. He and Lyla jumped to the side, flying out of the truck as it sped forward and the tired popped on the sword. Hughes turned and saw the petal attacks all hit right on. The truck exploded.
> 
> *"FUCK ALL OF YOU! THAT WAS MY FUCKING TRUCK!!! I'LL BEAT ALL OF YOUR ASSES UNTIL THE END OF TIME!!!!!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ...


 


Candy said:


> "Crap, they're about to take out that girl up there with that spell. A spell like that could kill her." said Gerit, Biting his thumb nail in frustration. "Save her Gerit! *Chaajiru Soruk*!" After this Gerits sword power went up exponentialy, so he jumped up into the air and met lyla's attack mid-air. "I didnt know you've gotten this strong, LYLA!" Said Gerit struggling with containing the blast. "But I'm still just a bit BETTER!" Yelled Gerit as he was able to shove off the blast out of its target and into another building, harming nobody.


 
Sakura looked on wide-eyed as the demon managed to block the attack, swinging it into another building, and Kiyoshi also looked on wide-eyed as he managed to make it down the street close enough to see Sakura nearly have her life supply taken down. Something inside Kiyoshi snapped at that point, his spell book began to glow violently as a result.

?How could you.. *ENDANGERING SAKURA'S LIFE OVER YOUR TRUCK BEING DESTROYED?!*? Kiyoshi roared, and Sakura blinked a little, startled by Kiyoshi's sudden outburst.

"Kiyoshi.." Sakura called out, moved by his emotions for her.

?*JIMAISHUU!*? Kiyoshi roared, and Sakura pointed the figurine at Hughes and Lyla, blowing into it, and four gray sakura petals of much larger size came out of the figurine, heading towards Lyla and Hughes with a much faster speed, even if the two of them shot or dodged the attacks, there would be no way for them to stop the ensuing explosion that occurred as a result.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> Lyla heard Gerit's voice and was suddenly full of rage. "GERIT! GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY BATTLE! GO, EXPLODE!" Lyla said, clasping her fist and letting the electricity travel through his sword and through the air, electrocuting him when he tried to block it.



The electricity pumped through his body, his brain was almost shut down as he fell down on top of a car. "GERIT!" yelled jack in despair. Gerit then grabbed the edge of the car and lifted himself back up, "Im pretty beat up," said Gerit, looking at charred body, "But an attack like that wont be taking me down any time soon. I may lose sometimes, but I never lose twice." said Gerit, wiping some blood that was coming out his nose.

"Gerit, I think we need to show these people what you're all about." said Jack with an demon like aura, "I think so to, lets do it!"
"Sorureidousen!" said Jack calmly, a sword came out of Gerits mouth and went into the concrete. gerit then picked it up and started to rush at Lyla. With his speed increased, there was no way she would be able to hit him, especially at close range.

Then a giant attack came from the demon up above on the building, Gerit decided to stop and wait for the attack to hit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

"Kuro..." Iriko looked at her partner, She could see something was wrong with him._ "When you launched the attack, i crawled to  the hole, dropped to the next floor and stabbed my blade into the wall,  then clung for dear life." _"Even though he said that... His body... He had to have been hit... Kuro..." Iriko bit her tongue to keep from shouting, She knew Kuroshiro would do anything to protect her... But this... This demon had two spells... He was stronger then Kuro... There was no way he could win... 

"IRIKO!" Kuroshiro shouts. "YES! SORUKON!" She shouts back, Kuroshiro forms his sword. "Alright, Let's go." Koharu looked at the demon and back at Daikui. Something was off, she could tell. "Daikui, Look out... He might be planning something." Koharu shouts and Daikui nods. "Alright, Then let's use a new technique!" Daikui takes an attack position. "Alright Daikui, Let's go! Genki Bimuamu!" The demons arm began to glow. Kuroshiro huffed a little bit. "I'll need to roll out of the way..." He already prepared himself. The beam fully charged and was unleashed, It was large but Kuroshiro felt he could dodge it. He began to leap to the side, but his back tensed on him as pain shot through his body. "S..shit..." Kuro raises his sword and tries to deflect the beam, he only manages to divert it enough to burn his right arm and leg. 

_Previously--
As the drill attack comes, Kuroshiro drops to his stomach and stabs his blade into the wall, the energy tears through the fire escape and begins to cut up his back as it passes over him. When the drill cuts all the way through the escape, it begins to fall. Kuroshiro uses all of his energy to hold onto the sword as the rest of the structure crumbled to the ground._

"Huff...huff...huff..." Kuroshiro coughs. "Ok, Now! Genki-Raido!" Koharu shouts, Daikui fires the soccer ball blast from his mouth. "KUROSHIRO!!!!" Iriko screams and rushes towards him. "IRIKO!!! STAY OUT OF THE WAY!!" Kuro ignores the pain in his body, Iriko is halfway between him and Daikui when the attack was launched, Koharu had no way to stop it. "GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!" Koharu shouts. "I can't let her get hurt.... I CAN'T LET HER BE HURT AGAIN!!!" Kuro pushes through the pain, he throws his blade, the weapon flies past her head and manages to hit the side of the Genki-raido...

The ball moves past Iriko's head, just barely avoiding her. "Alright..." Kuroshiro stops and holds out his arms. He'd have no way to dodge it now, the attack was almost there...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gai and Shokora...*

Shokora coughed, clearing her eyes. She nearly threw up. It stunk, like badly. She looked up to find Gai groping her breasts. He grinned at her and said, ?This is like really kinky.? Then he went back to groping. Shokora kicked out of the dumpster and rolled into the alley. A banana peeling was on her head. She glared at Gai, but then frowned. They had lost the fight. And it was her fault. She put her hands to her face and tears started to form. They literally stopped coming down when a strong hand gripped her shoulder. ?Hey,? Gai said, looking down at her. ?Don?t go blaming yourself for what happened. It was much as my fault as yours. That damn demon though? never seen the bastard before but he was damn strong?? He pondered, wondering who the armored-chain demon and his master were. 

Then he turned back to Shokora. She was still crying. He put his hands on her wrists and gently moved them from her face, so that she could see him. ?C?mon, don?t quit on me now. Then it really will be your fault. It?ll be your fault that we lose the tournament if you quit on me.? He told Shokora. Shokora wiped tears from her face. ?I can?t promise you anything Gai? not after that battle.? She stuttered but then she looked up, eyes bright and lively again. ?But I?ll try my hardest!? She said, putting her hand to her chest. Then she realizes Gai was staring. She snorted, ?You pig.? 

Gai grinned. Then he pointed to the dumpster. ?Grab the spell book.? He told her. Shokora stared at him. ?Youre?... not thinking of fighting again are you?? Gai shook his head. ?It would do no good to either of us. No, we?re going to go train. Both of us have to get better.? He told her. Shokora nodded and scurried off to get the book. Then Gai took a long sniff with his demon nose and he frowned. ?After we both take a shower, though.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

The attack crashes into Kuroshiro's stomach, it explodes as it hits and sends him flying backward. "KURO!!!!!!!!!" Iriko screams at the top of her lungs. Rushing over to him after he fell to the ground. "Kuro! Kuro! Get up! Kuro!!!" She shouts. "That guy...." Daikui looked down, he felt bad... That guy, to go so far just to protect his partner... "Damn it..." Koharu clenched her fist. "It's alright right?" Daikui asked. "He'll be fine right?" He Daikui asked her again. "D..don't... count me out..." The team look over to see Kuroshiro trying to stand up. "Please... Kuro..." Iriko grabs his arm. "Please... no more...!"

"There's... there's too many untrustworthy characters...." Kuro slowly got to his feet. "I can't... I have to get you out of here..." He coughed, "H..hey... It's... It's really not okay! You need to sit down!" Daikui shouts. "I... I won't... I won't stand down... I've made a promise..." He clenched his fist. "I wont allow the demon world to follow into chaos again... I'll become the king... I'll keep the era of peace alive..."  He huffed and stepped forward. "I'll... win..." THUD!!! Kuroshiro fell to the ground, revealing his cut up back. "KURO!!!" Iriko shouts. "That drill hit him and he kept going..." Koharu thought to herself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The attack crashes into Kuroshiro's stomach, it explodes as it hits and sends him flying backward. "KURO!!!!!!!!!" Iriko screams at the top of her lungs. Rushing over to him after he fell to the ground. "Kuro! Kuro! Get up! Kuro!!!" She shouts. "That guy...." Daikui looked down, he felt bad... That guy, to go so far just to protect his partner... "Damn it..." Koharu clenched her fist. "It's alright right?" Daikui asked. "He'll be fine right?" He Daikui asked her again. "D..don't... count me out..." The team look over to see Kuroshiro trying to stand up. "Please... Kuro..." Iriko grabs his arm. "Please... no more...!"
> 
> "There's... there's too many untrustworthy characters...." Kuro slowly got to his feet. "I can't... I have to get you out of here..." He coughed, "H..hey... It's... It's really not okay! You need to sit down!" Daikui shouts. "I... I won't... I won't stand down... I've made a promise..." He clenched his fist. "I wont allow the demon world to follow into chaos again... I'll become the king... I'll keep the era of peace alive..."  He huffed and stepped forward. "I'll... win..." THUD!!! Kuroshiro fell to the ground, revealing his cut up back. "KURO!!!" Iriko shouts. "That drill hit him and he kept going..." Koharu thought to herself.



"Touching really," a new voice says, catching all of their attention, "But not really my taste," Nick says walking over.

"There was too much tension in the other place and there's too much sappy drama over here," he sighs, "Though there is something else over here that interests me," he points at Daikui, "You managed to survive that ordeal from before."

He claps his hands together a few times, "Impressive, but lets see you make it through this one, Akatama," a red blast of energy, about a foot in diameter, seemingly came out of no where and headed straight for Daikui.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura looked on wide-eyed as the demon managed to block the attack, swinging it into another building, and Kiyoshi also looked on wide-eyed as he managed to make it down the street close enough to see Sakura nearly have her life supply taken down. Something inside Kiyoshi snapped at that point, his spell book began to glow violently as a result.
> 
> ?How could you.. *ENDANGERING SAKURA'S LIFE OVER YOUR TRUCK BEING DESTROYED?!*? Kiyoshi roared, and Sakura blinked a little, startled by Kiyoshi's sudden outburst.
> 
> ...





Candy said:


> The electricity pumped through his body, his brain was almost shut down as he fell down on top of a car. "GERIT!" yelled jack in despair. Gerit then grabbed the edge of the car and lifted himself back up, "Im pretty beat up," said Gerit, looking at charred body, "But an attack like that wont be taking me down any time soon. I may lose sometimes, but I never lose twice." said Gerit, wiping some blood that was coming out his nose.
> 
> "Gerit, I think we need to show these people what you're all about." said Jack with an demon like aura, "I think so to, lets do it!"
> "Sorureidousen!" said Jack calmly, a sword came out of Gerits mouth and went into the concrete. gerit then picked it up and started to rush at Lyla. With his speed increased, there was no way she would be able to hit him, especially at close range.
> ...



Lyla tried to run, as did Hughes, but the blast was far too great. they dove into a nearby building. The walls took from the blast, but the blast still injured them beyond much resistance. Lyla was ready to give up, when a surprising old friend appeared. "Lyla, I am here to assist!" cried a voice from the sky, "You fiends, how could you hurt my dear Lyla?!" Suddenly, bursting with light, a Demon resembling an angel slammed into the ground between Gerit and Sakura and Lyla, who looked up at him.

"Aittou!? Why are you here?!" Lyla shouted in surprise. " Hmhmhm... Hahahaha! My dear Lyla, I would venture the entire Demon World to find you, and even the vast and glorious Human World, too~!" Aittou replied in a smooth tone. Lyla began to blush and turned away. The two were very good childhood friends, and she knew he loved her.

"Ugh... damn, I only got about 1-2 spells left in me... hey... where's your partner?" Hughes asked, rubbing his shoulder and realizing that Aittou was a demon. "Jackson is here!" Aittou pointed out, as a mysterious man waltzed in behind him. "How are you? I am known as "Medicine Man" Jackson!" he gave his name politely, "Well, first, let us deal with these fools in your way! Come now, Aittou! Giniswinruk!"

"The glorious wings of light will carry me on to my golden victory!" chanted Aittou as his wings lit up and merged, growing in size, "Now, Gerit, my rival, and unknown to myself Demon girl, come at me, and I will judge thee for hurting my Lyla!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> Lyla tried to run, as did Hughes, but the blast was far too great. they dove into a nearby building. The walls took from the blast, but the blast still injured them beyond much resistance. Lyla was ready to give up, when a surprising old friend appeared. "Lyla, I am here to assist!" cried a voice from the sky, "You fiends, how could you hurt my dear Lyla?!" Suddenly, bursting with light, a Demon resembling an angel slammed into the ground between Gerit and Sakura and Lyla, who looked up at him.
> 
> "Aittou!? Why are you here?!" Lyla shouted in surprise. " Hmhmhm... Hahahaha! My dear Lyla, I would venture the entire Demon World to find you, and even the vast and glorious Human World, too~!" Aittou replied in a smooth tone. Lyla began to blush and turned away. The two were very good childhood friends, and she knew he loved her.
> 
> ...


 
“Another one has shown up.” Kiyoshi stated, breathing quite heavily, the last attack had taken it's toll on him, however Kiyoshi still had enough energy left to perform four or five more attacks, although he'd wanted to save them to assist Gerit, however it didn't quite look like Lyla was ready to give up just yet.

“Kiyoshi!" Sakura called out, jumping down off the roof, and landing in front of him, “Can you still keep fighting?”

Kiyoshi shook his head, “I can for a bit, but not for very much longer, that last attack wasted a lot of my heart energy, I've got enough for four or five more attacks.”

Sakura smirked a little, “That's more than enough to lend our helper a hand.”

Kiyoshi sighed a little bit, keeping the spell book open, they would let Gerit make the first move, saving their attacks for when Gerit appeared to be in a tight spot would be best in this situation, although Kiyoshi kept his eyes trained on Lyla and Hughes, he didn't know if they would try to attack as well.

Kiyoshi noticed the spell book glowing, and looked down at the book, then opened it up to notice a new spell had come into play, “Hey Sakura, our hard work has paid off, looks like you have a new spell.”

“Awesome! Now I can do even more combos.” Sakura cheered with enthusiasm, but Kiyoshi wasn't so enthusiastic about this situation.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> Lyla tried to run, as did Hughes, but the blast was far too great. they dove into a nearby building. The walls took from the blast, but the blast still injured them beyond much resistance. Lyla was ready to give up, when a surprising old friend appeared. "Lyla, I am here to assist!" cried a voice from the sky, "You fiends, how could you hurt my dear Lyla?!" Suddenly, bursting with light, a Demon resembling an angel slammed into the ground between Gerit and Sakura and Lyla, who looked up at him.
> 
> "Aittou!? Why are you here?!" Lyla shouted in surprise. " Hmhmhm... Hahahaha! My dear Lyla, I would venture the entire Demon World to find you, and even the vast and glorious Human World, too~!" Aittou replied in a smooth tone. Lyla began to blush and turned away. The two were very good childhood friends, and she knew he loved her.
> 
> ...





GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Another one has shown up.? Kiyoshi stated, breathing quite heavily, the last attack had taken it's toll on him, however Kiyoshi still had enough energy left to perform four or five more attacks, although he'd wanted to save them to assist Gerit, however it didn't quite look like Lyla was ready to give up just yet.
> 
> ?Kiyoshi!" Sakura called out, jumping down off the roof, and landing in front of him, ?Can you still keep fighting??
> 
> ...



_One of lyla's friends_... thought gerit to himself. "Hey! other demon, I'm Gerit, do you plan to be fighting against us?" asked Gerit to the other demon. Instead of looking at the new demon, JAck began to to look at his book, it was glowing. "Gerit! We have a new Spell! We should use it!" exclaimed Jack with a loud voice while staring at his book. 

Gerit stepped jumped up in the air, "Jack, use it now! Say it over and over again!" Yelled Gerit Mid-air. Jack regained his composure and put his serious mafia face on, "Sorukurou Sorukurou Sorukurou Sorukurou!!!" Yelled Jack while looked at the newly arrived demon.  

Gerit swung his huge red sword and 5 after images appeared, but they were solid and begun to fly at the enemy at high speeds. Gerit swung his sword again and again until 20 giant swords were flying out at the new demon. Gerit also aimed his later attacks at the demon depending on its movement.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Another one has shown up.? Kiyoshi stated, breathing quite heavily, the last attack had taken it's toll on him, however Kiyoshi still had enough energy left to perform four or five more attacks, although he'd wanted to save them to assist Gerit, however it didn't quite look like Lyla was ready to give up just yet.
> 
> ?Kiyoshi!" Sakura called out, jumping down off the roof, and landing in front of him, ?Can you still keep fighting??
> 
> ...





Candy said:


> _One of lyla's friends_... thought gerit to himself. "Hey! other demon, I'm Gerit, do you plan to be fighting against us?" asked Gerit to the other demon. Instead of looking at the new demon, JAck began to to look at his book, it was glowing. "Gerit! We have a new Spell! We should use it!" exclaimed Jack with a loud voice while staring at his book.
> 
> Gerit stepped jumped up in the air, "Jack, use it now! Say it over and over again!" Yelled Gerit Mid-air. Jack regained his composure and put his serious mafia face on, "Sorukurou Sorukurou Sorukurou Sorukurou!!!" Yelled Jack while looked at the newly arrived demon.
> 
> Gerit swung his huge red sword and 5 after images appeared, but they were solid and begun to fly at the enemy at high speeds. Gerit swung his sword again and again until 20 giant swords were flying out at the new demon. Gerit also aimed his later attacks at the demon depending on its movement.



"Amusing... quite amusing..." Aittou exclaimed, watching the blades fly at him. Aittou grabbed Lyla and Hughes in his arms and Jackson grabbed on his back. "Lift off, go!" and with that, Aittou took them to the sky, at an incredible speed, the swords crashing into the ground and building trying to follow him.

"Now, let's fight back! GINISUREIDO!" Jackson roared, charging the beam for a few seconds before firing it at Gerit. Whichever way Gerit moved, Aittou came behind the beam, ready to slam his right wing into him, which would both slightly burn and slice him up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

Kaibutsu vs Riza

The dragon knight is now surrounded by five Rizas, he knows just what she will do if he goes for an attack. It will leave not only his back open but Tonbo as well, "One choice," he dives down and picks up Tonbo, tossing him on his back, he also retrieves his sword that he dropped before and sheaths it.

"Tonbo, hold on tight," he gritted his teeth, worried this would slow him down somewhat but thankfully Tonbo was very light and his newly acquired strength would make it only a slight problem.

He then looks up at the several Rizas, "You disgust me!" he shouts, "Such cowardice is a disgrace...BUT FOR YOU TO THREATEN TONBO! I WILL DESTROY YOU!" he roars from his dragon mouth.

"Kaibutsu..."  he says, tears welling up, "I won't let my weakness get in your way! And we can't allow people like her to rule your world!" he says gripping his book tightly.

*"Gogyou!"* before firing the flames leak from his mouth slightly, their anger builds up in the flames before he finally starts spinning around and fires the blast as he does so. It is several times larger than anything he has shown so far, igniting the entire night sky over them. It is more than large enough to engulf all of the Rizas, "Still be careful Kaibutsu!" he says as the fire heads for them, "This slipperty bitch can't be underestimated..." he says clenching his fist.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kaibutsu vs Riza
> 
> The dragon knight is now surrounded by five Rizas, he knows just what she will do if he goes for an attack. It will leave not only his back open but Tonbo as well, "One choice," he dives down and picks up Tonbo, tossing him on his back, he also retrieves his sword that he dropped before and sheaths it.
> 
> ...



With the flames so big, Kai's own sight of the Riza and Leros was blocked. *Shirudo. Maboroshi.* Lero casted, the roar of the flames masking his words. One of the pairs shot up out of the flames, with Riza's shield protecting them, the others simply disappeared. Their clothes were burned and they had a few scorch marks here and there. Other than that, they were fine. That Riza quickly set Lero down, and then she charged for Kai and Tonbo, spear tip extended, ready to thrust into Kai.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Amusing... quite amusing..." Aittou exclaimed, watching the blades fly at him. Aittou grabbed Lyla and Hughes in his arms and Jackson grabbed on his back. "Lift off, go!" and with that, Aittou took them to the sky, at an incredible speed, the swords crashing into the ground and building trying to follow him.
> 
> "Now, let's fight back! GINISUREIDO!" Jackson roared, charging the beam for a few seconds before firing it at Gerit. Whichever way Gerit moved, Aittou came behind the beam, ready to slam his right wing into him, which would both slightly burn and slice him up.


 
?Wow, he looks like an angel!? Sakura exclaimed, some of her innocent exterior coming back.

?Don't lose focus Sakura.? Kiyoshi ordered, trying to keep the girl under wraps, and she nodded a little bit.

Sakura and Kiyoshi watch as he dodged all of the swords, and then used a spell that shot a beam of energy at Gerit, then came in from behind as the beam was close, however the man seemed to have forgotten they were still there.

?Not so fast!? Sakura exclaimed, and Kiyoshi didn't miss a beat.

?Emukaben!? Kiyoshi called out the name of the new spell.

Sakura blew on the petal figurine, and this time it glowed orange, an orange petal firing out of the figurine, however it hit the ground a little bit before impacting Aittou, then exploded, sending a patch of flame straight towards the new demon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> With the flames so big, Kai's own sight of the Riza and Leros was blocked. One of the pairs shot up out of the flames, with Riza's shield protecting them, the others simply disappeared. Their clothes were burned and they had a few scorch marks here and there. Other than that, they were fine. That Riza quickly set Lero down, and then she charged for Kai and Tonbo, spear tip extended, ready to thrust into Kai.



The two flew up higher, much higher to where the remaining flames from the attack still lingered in the air. He then began slashing at the flames, as he did before, turning them into flying flaming slashes.

However this time he had the additional strength that he gained from his transformation behind it. He watched from the air as the several flaming slashes headed straight for her.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Wow, he looks like an angel!? Sakura exclaimed, some of her innocent exterior coming back.
> 
> ?Don't lose focus Sakura.? Kiyoshi ordered, trying to keep the girl under wraps, and she nodded a little bit.
> 
> ...



"Oh dear, I won't let you catch my dear Lyla on fire!" said Aittou, flapping away and guarding from most of the flames with his wings. His wings caught on fire, but the main blast had been avoided. The flames were put out simply by flapping his wings.

"Charging, Ginisureido..." whispered Jackson, preparing the beam and beginning the charging process. Aittou read this perfectly and flew at the demon who had shot at them and fired the super-charged beam of light ripping through the air at them.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The two flew up higher, much higher to where the remaining flames from the attack still lingered in the air. He then began slashing at the flames, as he did before, turning them into flying flaming slashes.
> 
> However this time he had the additional strength that he gained from his transformation behind it. He watched from the air as the several flaming slashes headed straight for her.



She managed to dodged two of the attacks, but was hit be the third. She blocked with her shield, but from the previous attack, it was too far gone. It broke apart and she was sent flying into the ground. She was motionless for a moment, but eventually managed to get back up. This time, her body was covered in burns. She readied her scythe, taking a defensive position.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *That feast was only a small token of my appreciation. I can do a lot more for you if you wish...*
> 
> Sparks flew between Berith and Crow as each stared furiously into each others eyes. Neither refused to back down, neither refused to blink. Though their eyes started to burn after a while



"You know, I wonder, can they get a new spell that way?" Jessica said, chuckling and looking at Syn, "I guess not..." She turned away, put down by his cold glare.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> She managed to dodged two of the attacks, but was hit be the third. She blocked with her shield, but from the previous attack, it was too far gone. It broke apart and she was sent flying into the ground. She was motionless for a moment, but eventually managed to get back up. This time, her body was covered in burns. She readied her scythe, taking a defensive position.



Kai lowered himself towards her position but still kept a good distance. Tonbo was sweating but he wouldn't stop, "No...I won't be a burden! I'll be the partner that you deserve!"

He clenches his book tightly, *"Gogyou!"* he unleashes a normal sized blast towards her.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> "You know, I wonder, can they get a new spell that way?" Jessica said, chuckling and looking at Syn, "I guess not..." She turned away, put down by his cold glare.



*If your eyes were enough to gain you power, then the world would be a completely different place*

Berith couldn't take it anymore, so he clenched his fist and punched Crow in the face, causing Crow to blink first. *Looks like he won* Syn smirked a bit. The fact that Berith cheated didn't matter, a win was a win. Crow and Berith then proceeded to pummel each other as the intercom came on "We'll be landing within the hour. Please take your seats."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kai lowered himself towards her position but still kept a good distance. Tonbo was sweating but he wouldn't stop, "No...I won't be a burden! I'll be the partner that you deserve!"
> 
> He clenches his book tightly, *"Gogyou!"* he unleashes a normal sized blast towards her.



She changed her hold on the scythe, and then threw it at Kai, like a spear. It broke through his attack and headed straight for him and Tonbo. That Riza was hit by the fire blast, and fell to the ground. That Riza disappeared and when she did, the real Riza appeared right above Kai and Tonbo. *I hope this works...Youkaireido* just then, a large flood of black liquid spewed from Riza's mouth, catching Kai and Tonbo off guard. If he didn't block the scythe headed towards him, he'd be impaled, putting Tonbo in danger, but if he did block it, he'd be hit with this unknown attack. Neither option was a safe one.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *If your eyes were enough to gain you power, then the world would be a completely different place*
> 
> Berith couldn't take it anymore, so he clenched his fist and punched Crow in the face, causing Crow to blink first. *Looks like he won* Syn smirked a bit. The fact that Berith cheated didn't matter, a win was a win. Crow and Berith then proceeded to pummel each other as the intercom came on "We'll be landing within the hour. Please take your seats."



"MY EYE WAS STILL OPEN!" Crow cheered proudly.

"They do say cheaters never win!" Jessica said with a smirk.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> "MY EYE WAS STILL OPEN!" Crow cheered proudly.
> 
> "They do say cheaters never win!" Jessica said with a smirk.



*But the object of the game is not to close any of your eyes* within the next hour, the jet landed at a private airport. They unloaded and got off the plane. Almost immediately, Berith could sense a large cluster of demons centered around a certain area. He turned and looked at Syn. *Interesting. There must be something special here, for all these demons to flock to one area.*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> She changed her hold on the scythe, and then threw it at Kai, like a spear. It broke through his attack and headed straight for him and Tonbo. That Riza was hit by the fire blast, and fell to the ground. That Riza disappeared and when she did, the real Riza appeared right above Kai and Tonbo. *I hope this works...Youkaireido* just then, a large flood of black liquid spewed from Riza's mouth, catching Kai and Tonbo off guard. If he didn't block the scythe headed towards him, he'd be impaled, putting Tonbo in danger, but if he did block it, he'd be hit with this unknown attack. Neither option was a safe one.



((When the hell did she cast the spell to make the Riza they were attacking a fake...))

"Damn..." he had to think fast, but he quickly thought of his decision. He flew to the side to avoid the blast of liquid but knew what was coming next...

He barely managed to twist his body but by doing so Tonbo would be safe, however this forced him to sacrifice his wing. It was impaled by the scythe and he soon shot towards the ground. 

He used his lone wing as best he could to slow his fall but he still ended up crashing into a back alley. He made sure that it was on his stomach to protect Tonbo. 

The sound of the metal of his armor screeching against the ground as he slid through the alley could be heard. Riza tried to peer down to spot her target but something was making it difficult to see. 

The sky was filled with smoke from a burning building right below them. The attack from before had set the warehouse behind the Riza clone ablaze. 

She flew out of the smoke's blinding area but the next thing she saw coming were a series of fire slashes. On the rooftop stood Kaibutsu, fighting through the smoke and using the flames from the fire to their full potential as he slashed away.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *But the object of the game is not to close any of your eyes* within the next hour, the jet landed at a private airport. They unloaded and got off the plane. Almost immediately, Berith could sense a large cluster of demons centered around a certain area. He turned and looked at Syn. *Interesting. There must be something special here, for all these demons to flock to one area.*



"So that's where all the demons were... no wonder we haven't encountered any other foes!" Crow exclaimed, also noticing the clusterfuck of demons.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 13, 2010)

*Gai and Shokora*

Later that night?

Gai and Shokora arrived home late. They had to take the subway to get back home before Shokora?s parents noticed that she had left. She doubted they would even check up on her though. The subway trip wasn?t exactly hard. She managed to convince everybody else on the plane that Gai was cosplaying and that they were into really kinky stuff. It helped that Gai groped her on spot. Shokora was in the shower now, closing her eyes and let the hot water pour over her body, loosening up some of her muscles. After ten minutes in the shower, she left someone else. She let out a startled yelp. ?relax,? Gai told her. Shokora screamed and jumped out of the shower, running out and not even bothering to grab a towel.

Gai shook his head. ?geez.? 

The day after that?

We see a battlefield littered with holes. Holes everywhere, drilled straight the ground, trees, and more. It looked like someone had sprayed the entire area with bullets. This was the former Mejimoto baseball arena or what?s left of it. It originally belonged to Shokora?s parents who bought it from the original owners, but when the local baseball team was cut, they decided to abandon the arena. The arena remains untouched, so a lot of gang members used it as a hiding spot. Shokora had used it to train her demon. ?garuke!? She shouted, reading from the spell book. Gai shot out of the ground and landed in front of his master, drill slowly stopping. ?this is a brilliant idea, Shokora. By drilling around, I create tunnels which allow me to be untraceable!? 

Shokora smiled. ?told you I wouldn?t let you down. We need to do something about those chains, though. They caught you up badly.? Shokora told the lustful demon. Gai grinned. He had already had something in mind for when his drill stopped working. ?i figured out something during the battle. I?ll show you quickly?? He told her, moving away from Shokora and staring out at the sky. Shokora stood behind him, confident that her partner?s plan would work. ?garuke!? His hair transformed into a giant drill, making a pierce sound upon formation. His hair started to spin and he flew through the air, forward.

Then he went sideways, then down, then up, and finally towards Shokora before stopping. Shokora coughed. ?how did you all that?? She asked. Gai told her. ?while the drill is spinning, my body isn?t. I can change the direction by moving my body. That way I can change direction if I have to while I?m in midair. If we face that crimson bastard again, we?ll be prepared though. I got out of his chains at the last minute, but next time I won?t wait around.? Shokora frowned. ?what?? Gai asked. Shokora responded with a simple shrug. ?it?s sort of strange to see you put any thought in anything besides sex and women.?

Gai chuckled. ?it?s all about the sex, though. I?ve got to get stronger to become Demon King.? He told her, thinking of all the luscious, buxom babes he could have once he was the demon king. The thought filled him with joy and a primal need to prove him. Turning to Shokora, his eyes wide, he said, ?c?mon. We can?t rest all day. Let?s go grab something to eat and then pound on some demons.? Shokora rubbed her stomach. ?food does sound nice and if we?re entering another-? Her eyes widened as the book glowed red. She opened it. Then turned to Gai. ?there?s a new spell written here!? 

So they had gotten better. Gai grinned and then asked, ?want to try it out??


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

*Star Platinum* (The World )

The blast from Orin had not hit either Jotaro or Star Platinum, but the explosion had sure woken them up. Jotaro was the first to jolt out of bed, as he got out of bed, the stiffness in his leg caused his leg to hurt a little, but not to much. Seeing that there was a demon outside, he immediately threw on a shirt and threw a lamp at Star Platinum to wake him up. 

"Hey! Get up! Theres demons right over there!" yelled jotaro while getting the spell book out of the drawer. He then proceeded to chug a whole can of red bull, this would keep him attentive during the fight. 

Once Star Platinum realized the situation, he too jolted out off bed and got into battle position. Jotaro signaled for them to go down to the ground level of the motel, so they both jumped off the second floor and onto the ground level without breaking a sweat.

So, on the concrete, in a tee-shirt and boxers (OOC: Thats what happens when you attack people while they're sleeping ) Jotaro cast the next spell, "The Fourth Spell, *AMU ROTERUK*!" Massive tornados of rotating air appeared around Star Platinum's arms. With this, each of his punches would have the power of a roteruk, not to mention his fist speed would be increased. "Jotaro, how long do you think you can maintain this?" 
"With the heart power that the redbull gave me, hours." replied jotaro smiling.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

As Kaibutsu unleashed blasts from the roof he doesn't notice a spot of the liquid that got on his leg. The fluid then turns into another version of himself. It goes to attack him from behind but Kaibutsu quickly turns around and fires one of the blasts that he was going to shoot at Riza at the clone.

It gets sent flying back in a ball of fire. He turns back towards the flying Riza to continue attacking but then suddenly his footing becomes weak. The clone is underneath him and has cut down part of the weakened building, sending the knight as well a chunk of the flaming building crashing back into the street.

He slowly gets to his feet when suddenly the clone comes crashing down. He rolls out of the way of the incoming sword that stabs into the ground. He quickly rams into him sending him crashing into the building.

"Gogyou,"  the voice triggers him to fire a blast, but this time at the five Leros. He twists his head from right to left to make sure they head for all of them. 

As the flames head for the clones Riza shoots down from the sky and lands in front of the real Lero to limit the damage with her scythe as the other four are destroyed.

Kaibutsu and Riza then charge forward, clashing blades, but then the clone comes back from behind to attack, "Gogyou," another voice triggers a blast straight toward Lero, leaving Kaibutsu to be smacked in the back by his clone, though his armor took most of the damage.

The blast in coming in quick but Lero just manages to dive out of the way, crashing into the concrete as he does so. Before he can recover Tonbo swoops in and grabs the book. He rushes over towards the burning building, holding the book inches from it, "Surrender, now!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> There's another demon close by. Should we go check it out? he asked as he looked at the other three
> 
> Hmm.... he thought to himself for a moment What do you want to do Ms. Senna? This was your trip after all, and battling was not on the agenda.



Senna thought for a moment when Ivan asked her what she wanted to do. Raikou probably wanted to go check out the demon who was in the city. Though she wanted to go do her errand. She thought maybe if they split up they could go accomplish both. That sounded like a good idea. Though she had to think of a city landmark where they could meet up again. After a little bit more of thinking, she determined the Bronze Horseman would be a good place to meet up again. She looked at Ivan and Raikou.

"You two can go check it out if you want too. I'll go off with Karasu and do the errand I wanted to do. We'll just meet up at the Bronze Horseman," she looked at her watch and then back at Raikou and Ivan, "Say around 3:00, 3:30?" Senna said. Karasu listened to Senna idea, it did sound like a good one.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Kaibutsu unleashed blasts from the roof he doesn't notice a spot of the liquid that got on his leg. The fluid then turns into another version of himself. It goes to attack him from behind but Kaibutsu quickly turns around and fires one of the blasts that he was going to shoot at Riza at the clone.
> 
> It gets sent flying back in a ball of fire. He turns back towards the flying Riza to continue attacking but then suddenly his footing becomes weak. The clone is underneath him and has cut down part of the weakened building, sending the knight as well a chunk of the flaming building crashing back into the street.
> 
> ...



Suddenly something began to shoot down from the sky. It caught all of their attention as it closed in. Then...

BAAAAAAAM!

A giant meteor crashed inbetween the fight...And then exploded!!! It sent all of the participators in the battle flying backwards, and Riza's book conviniently from Tonbo's hands back into Lero's.

The two teams went flying off into different parts of Tokyo...Never to meet again...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Touching really," a new voice says, catching all of their attention, "But not really my taste," Nick says walking over.
> 
> "There was too much tension in the other place and there's too much sappy drama over here," he sighs, "Though there is something else over here that interests me," he points at Daikui, "You managed to survive that ordeal from before."
> 
> He claps his hands together a few times, "Impressive, but lets see you make it through this one, Akatama," a red blast of energy, about a foot in diameter, seemingly came out of no where and headed straight for Daikui.



?Hey haven't we met before?? Daikui blinked a little bit, before Koharu immediately noticed the red blast coming straight at him.

?You idiot!? Koharu screeched, grabbing Daikui over shoulder, and hopping on the skateboard, shooting off with it, and just narrowly avoiding the red blast that hit, causing an explosion, and Koharu immediately called out, ?Genki Raidu.?

Daikui shot off the soccer ball blast into the explosion Takai had made with Akatama, increasing the size of the explosion as well as the area the smoke covered so Nick couldn't see them, and Koharu immediately jumped off the skateboard, putting Daikui down, and running into a building after she picked it up, motioning for Daikui to follow her.

?Why did you want me to follow you?? Daikui blinked walking into the building, before seeing the power lines Koharu pointed at, ?Ooh, it's those wire things from before!!?

Daikui immediately set up to work chomping down on them, and then zzt! ?WOOHOO! I'm like a portable power plant.. wait what is that again??

Koharu shook her head, ?Shut up and let's do it.? Koharu immediately headed out the back door, Daikui following her, they both ended up in an alley, and began walking toward the direction Nick was in.

?Hey, hey, where are we going exactly?? Daikui whispered.

?You idiot, we're making him think we ran away to lure the demon out of hiding so we can actually attack him.?  Koharu responded in a quiet harsh tone.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Hey haven't we met before?? Daikui blinked a little bit, before Koharu immediately noticed the red blast coming straight at him.
> 
> ?You idiot!? Koharu screeched, grabbing Daikui over shoulder, and hopping on the skateboard, shooting off with it, and just narrowly avoiding the red blast that hit, causing an explosion, and Koharu immediately called out, ?Genki Raidu.?
> 
> ...



"Aw, where'd they go?" he says disappointed. Suddenly he felt his book begin to glow, "Ah seems you've got a beat on em, seeing how excited your getting."

He looks around, "I don't have a clue where they are," he says with a shrug, "But you sure seem to think so...Akatama," a red blast flies through the back alley towards the others.

"Hiding won't do much good! Takai doesn't like spending time with me so he won't be coming here anytime soon, though it seems he likes you guys," he says with a grin.

Takai lurks from atop one of the buildings, he loosens his chain that is wrapped around his arm and prepares to catch the demon in a noose like trap after he deals with the new attack he already shot at him.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Oh dear, I won't let you catch my dear Lyla on fire!" said Aittou, flapping away and guarding from most of the flames with his wings. His wings caught on fire, but the main blast had been avoided. The flames were put out simply by flapping his wings.
> 
> "Charging, Ginisureido..." whispered Jackson, preparing the beam and beginning the charging process. Aittou read this perfectly and flew at the demon who had shot at them and fired the super-charged beam of light ripping through the air at them.



Gerit, having landed on the ground, picked back up his giant sword and rushed at the newly appeared demon. Before Gerit could catch up with it, the demon fired off one of its spells at the demon Gerit had been protecting earlier. "Like I would let you kill off the person I tried so hard to protect! JACK!"
"Got it, *Chajjru Soruk*!" yelled jack while Gerits sword began to glow. Gerit then took up his charged sword and slashed the beam as if was a baseball. Gerit struggled with it for a few seconds, but he then easily broke through the beam and continued with his rush.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit, having landed on the ground, picked back up his giant sword and rushed at the newly appeared demon. Before Gerit could catch up with it, the demon fired off one of its spells at the demon Gerit had been protecting earlier. "Like I would let you kill off the person I tried so hard to protect! JACK!"
> "Got it, *Chajjru Soruk*!" yelled jack while Gerits sword began to glow. Gerit then took up his charged sword and slashed the beam as if was a baseball. Gerit struggled with it for a few seconds, but he then easily broke through the beam and continued with his rush.



Sakura blinked a little bit as the beam of energy charged toward them, although Gerit immediately rushed in and shot the beam away like a baseball, after putting on some kind of weird armor ability.

?Oh my.. he seems really interested in keeping me safe.? Sakura watched as Gerit rushed towards the new opponent.

?Don't be fooled now, keep your eyes on the battlefield, we've got to be ready to lend him a hand when he needs it.? Kiyoshi stated, keeping his eyes trained on Gerit.

?Hey wait, if we fire an attack right now, he'll be too distracted by Gerit's charge to notice it.? Sakura commented.

?You're right, Sakura get in position.? Kiyoshi stated, and Sakura nodded, launching herself upward with a jump, and landing on a nearby roof to the right of Gerit's charge.

?Jimaishuu.? Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on the figurine, four gray petals coming out of the figurine, and rushing directly at Aittou from the right as Gerit's charge grew closer to the angelic like demon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Aw, where'd they go?" he says disappointed. Suddenly he felt his book begin to glow, "Ah seems you've got a beat on em, seeing how excited your getting."
> 
> He looks around, "I don't have a clue where they are," he says with a shrug, "But you sure seem to think so...Akatama," a red blast flies through the back alley towards the others.
> 
> ...




*cough cough* "Genki-Bakuhadoru!" Koharu shouts, using the drilling attack Daikui breaks down the wall in the alley and rushes into the building. "Cough, cough, cough!" He hacks. "Damn it... all that smoke was getting annoying." Koharu looked around. "No doubt they heard us, Come on Daikui!" She and Daikui started to run through the building, trying to find the back exit. "What's the plan!?" Daikui asked. "Don't worry about that right now!" Daikui blinked. "Just follow me!" He nodded as the two burst out of the back door.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit, having landed on the ground, picked back up his giant sword and rushed at the newly appeared demon. Before Gerit could catch up with it, the demon fired off one of its spells at the demon Gerit had been protecting earlier. "Like I would let you kill off the person I tried so hard to protect! JACK!"
> "Got it, *Chajjru Soruk*!" yelled jack while Gerits sword began to glow. Gerit then took up his charged sword and slashed the beam as if was a baseball. Gerit struggled with it for a few seconds, but he then easily broke through the beam and continued with his rush.





GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura blinked a little bit as the beam of energy charged toward them, although Gerit immediately rushed in and shot the beam away like a baseball, after putting on some kind of weird armor ability.
> 
> ?Oh my.. he seems really interested in keeping me safe.? Sakura watched as Gerit rushed towards the new opponent.
> 
> ...



"You two are just worthless!" Aittou exclaimed, a little discouraged by his fully charged attack being blocked so easily. Aittou used their combination against them and flipped over Gerit using his enhanced speed and wrapping himself and his party in his protective wings. He then opened them in a burst behind Gerit, blowing him forward and into the attack Sakura had launched.

Aittou then took off flying, trying to get Lyla to a safe place. He placed her on the nearby building out of reach. "You'll be safe here, let me fight to protect you!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> *Star Platinum* (The World )
> 
> The blast from Orin had not hit either Jotaro or Star Platinum, but the explosion had sure woken them up. Jotaro was the first to jolt out of bed, as he got out of bed, the stiffness in his leg caused his leg to hurt a little, but not to much. Seeing that there was a demon outside, he immediately threw on a shirt and threw a lamp at Star Platinum to wake him up.
> 
> ...



"The fourth spell, CHAAGURUK!" James shouted in response. Orin's body began to glow a light blue, a mixture of his Demon Energy and James's Heart Energy.  Orin lunged at Star Platinum with immense speed, engaging Star Platinum in an exchange of fist.

"Now, AMU YO-YO!!!" James shouted, Orin's arms transforming into Yo-Yo's and pushing Star into the wall of the building, clamping him down, "And GINISU RIORUREIDO!" Two beams fired from Orin's mouth, flying right at Star Platinum. Due to Gaaguruk, Orin's speed and strength were greatly above that of Star Platinum's.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Gerit smiled as he was knocked away by the wind, "Just as planned..." said Gerit in an annoying way. When Gerit was about to be hit by sakura's spell, he put his charged sword in front, then put in the sword at an angle. This caused sakura spell to be deflected to wear the new demon had put lyla down. The demon would have no choice but to block the attack.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit smiled as he was knocked away by the wind, "Just as planned..." said Gerit in an annoying way. When Gerit was about to be hit by sakura's spell, he put his charged sword in front, then put in the sword at an angle. This caused sakura spell to be deflected to wear the new demon had put lyla down. The demon would have no choice but to block the attack.



Sakura immediately jumped down from the building, Aittou would be distracted by the attack more than long enough.

?This way!? Sakura exclaimed, and the other three people followed her into the building.

?Excellent idea, we'll hide in this building forcing him to attack, if all goes according to plan, then we'll be able to make a pretty effective counterattack.? Kiyoshi said, motioning at the back door, and the other hiding spots in the building, should Aittou decide to either beam the building, or charge directly into it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> *cough cough* "Genki-Bakuhadoru!" Koharu shouts, using the drilling attack Daikui breaks down the wall in the alley and rushes into the building. "Cough, cough, cough!" He hacks. "Damn it... all that smoke was getting annoying." Koharu looked around. "No doubt they heard us, Come on Daikui!" She and Daikui started to run through the building, trying to find the back exit. "What's the plan!?" Daikui asked. "Don't worry about that right now!" Daikui blinked. "Just follow me!" He nodded as the two burst out of the back door.



"Sounds like Takai was right," he says heading off into the direction of the explosion, "But they're the ones that gave themselves up, I didn't put enough into that attack for it to make that biga' boom."

He spots the giant hole and follows through it. He then sees the two bust out through the back door, "Takai!" he shouts. Suddenly two chains drop down from a top the roof going to wrap around each of the two opponents.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit smiled as he was knocked away by the wind, "Just as planned..." said Gerit in an annoying way. When Gerit was about to be hit by sakura's spell, he put his charged sword in front, then put in the sword at an angle. This caused sakura spell to be deflected to wear the new demon had put lyla down. The demon would have no choice but to block the attack.





GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura immediately jumped down from the building, Aittou would be distracted by the attack more than long enough.
> 
> ?This way!? Sakura exclaimed, and the other three people followed her into the building.
> 
> ?Excellent idea, we'll hide in this building forcing him to attack, if all goes according to plan, then we'll be able to make a pretty effective counterattack.? Kiyoshi said, motioning at the back door, and the other hiding spots in the building, should Aittou decide to either beam the building, or charge directly into it.



"Dammit! I won't let you touch her!" Aittou shouted, blocking the attacks with his wings. He struggled greatly, but he was reinforced. "Here, Aittou, I'll lend you the strength to protect those you love... GINISWINRUK!!!" Jaskson shouted, pouring out Heart Energy.

Aittou roared as he barely redirected the attacks into the neighboring building. This had been taxing on his fatigue, but he hadn't sustained much real damage. "I... won't let you harm Lyla!" he shouted, panting.
______________________

"Huh? THAT'S AITTOU!" Crow shouted, spying his old friend and rival out of the jet window, "Berith, Syn, he's in trouble... He's defending someone on his own against 2 strong demons... We have to help him!" Crow was worried, but Jessica could see the conviction in his eyes. "If you want us to help you track down the demon that you're after, please, Syn, help us with this small favor first!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Sounds like Takai was right," he says heading off into the direction of the explosion, "But they're the ones that gave themselves up, I didn't put enough into that attack for it to make that biga' boom."
> 
> He spots the giant hole and follows through it. He then sees the two bust out through the back door, "Takai!" he shouts. Suddenly two chains drop down from a top the roof going to wrap around each of the two opponents.



Koharu smirked as the chains dropped. "JUST AS PLANNED!" she shouts. "Daikui!" The demon quickly raised his arm at the roof. "Genki Bimuamu!" Daikui's arm began to glow and condense with energy, the beam fired out at the demon on the rooftop, it was about two feet in diameter and headed right for where the chains came from.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Koharu smirked as the chains dropped. "JUST AS PLANNED!" she shouts. "Daikui!" The demon quickly raised his arm at the roof. "Genki Bimuamu!" Daikui's arm began to glow and condense with energy, the beam fired out at the demon on the rooftop, it was about two feet in diameter and headed right for where the chains came from.



"Looks like you're forcing me into revealing my second chain's function..." he says twirling one of his arms in a circle causing the chain to wrap arond the blast of energy.

"This chain is made of demon energy resistant material..." the chain wraps around the entire ball and then with a strong pull it is destroyed.

"Now, back to business" he says walking through the door, "Akatama," he fires off another blast but it lands right in front of the duo kicking up dust everywhere.

*"Akatama!"* he begins to fly down from the roof, firing off a more powerful blast as he does so. As he lands he begins spinning around his two long chain whips violently.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ace and Wisp*


Ace had already had an exciting day. First he had biology, and then physics, and then calculus, and then.... well he skipped the rest. Who would want to stay stuck in a smelly old classroom when there were so many things to do outside! It was just crazy to think anyone would choose that. And so, there he was trying to stealthily sneak through the school corridors without getting caught by the passing teachers. He wasn't worried though, this wasn't his first time he'd pulled something like this, and if you were to ask him, he was an expert of sneaking by now, although his principle would probably say differently.

After succesfully ducking and dodging his way out of the preverbial prison, Ace was now on his way home. Trying to beat his previous time. Running into his room to hit the clock and see what his time was, he noticed that there was someone already in his room....

"WHO ARE YOU!?!? AND WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN MY ROOM?!?!?" Ace yelled at the boy. 

"Chill... I'm here cause I'm bored alright? And uh... I kinda need a little help." Wisp responded.

"Uh.... alright I guess. But who are you?"

"Heh... it's your lucky day man. I'll just get down to the point. Ya see, I'm not from around here. And me and a buncha guys from where I'm from are gonna duke it out, and the last one standing gets to be the leader right? And well... ya kinda need a partner. And uh... everyone else kinda's already got one. So what do ya say? You in?" Wisp asked.

"Fights? Adventure? Excitement? Hell yeah I'm in! Hah, this is gonna be fun! So what are you, like some kind of martial art master? And am I gonna be like your sidekick? Cause that would be awesome! I could be like the Karate Kid!" Ace yelled striking his best krane stance pose.

"Yeah... not so much. Here take this." Wisp said calmly as he handed a grey book to Ace. "Now open it to the front page. Can you read any of it?"

"Yeah I can read a line on the fist page and one on the second! Nothing else though. Sorry." Ace responded.

"Really? Two of em? Damn that's not bad at all. Usually it's only one at first. Aight um... well... just read the first one."

"Alright here I go. *SORUEN*!" Ace yelled.

Suddenly, Wisp's hand began to start to release smoke from every pore. The smoke began to grow denser and denser until it formed the shape of a large mace in his hand. 

"Wait, what the hell are you!?!?" Ace asked.

"I told ya I wasn't from around here. Yeah we all can do shit like this. You still want in?" 

"Of course I do! This is the best thing ever! So cool! I'm excited!" Ace exclaimed.

"Yeah... I can tell." Wisp responded shaking his head. A headache had already started to climb into his brain from this overactive guy.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Looks like you're forcing me into revealing my second chain's function..." he says twirling one of his arms in a circle causing the chain to wrap arond the blast of energy.
> 
> "This chain is made of demon energy resistant material..." the chain wraps around the entire ball and then with a strong pull it is destroyed.
> 
> ...


 
Koharu and Daikui easily skateboarded past the first blast of Akatama, since Takai couldn't see them, and when the second blast came for them, Koharu increased her speed, managing to dodge the second attack.

Koharu looked down at the spell book, and noticed it was glowing, and when she opened it, a new spell appeared on the book, and she grinned a little bit, “Daikui, point your mouth up into the air!”

“Eh, why?” Daikui asked, unsure of what Koharu was planning on them doing.

“Just do it already!” Koharu exclaimed, placing Daikui down, and Daikui pointed his face upward.

“Gigano Genki-raidu!” Koharu called out the name of the new spell she saw, and Daikui fired a much larger blast of energy than previously into the sky, the attack clearing the smoke around them.

Koharu saw the two chains coming towards them, and she smirked a little bit, “Daikui stop them!”

Daikui and Koharu ducked low, and just as the two chains got in between them, Daikui grabbed them both, cutting hands up a decent bit, but he gripped on for dear life, stopping Takai from swinging them.

“I did it Koharu, I stopped them, I'm so strong! Just like a super hero!” Daikui's eyes sparkled with glee.

“Let's do this then! Aim for the connection spot! Genki-Bakuhadoru!” Koharu called out.

Daikui gathered energy in the palm of his hand, and sent it down the right chain in a drilling motion, and despite the chain's special ability, it began breaking apart, surprising Takai.

“You shouldn't have told me your second chain's special ability.” Koharu smirked a little bit, “Genki Bakuhadoru is a special energy meant to be used for breaking through any kind of barrier or armor, including energy resistant armors.”


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna thought for a moment when Ivan asked her what she wanted to do. Raikou probably wanted to go check out the demon who was in the city. Though she wanted to go do her errand. She thought maybe if they split up they could go accomplish both. That sounded like a good idea. Though she had to think of a city landmark where they could meet up again. After a little bit more of thinking, she determined the Bronze Horseman would be a good place to meet up again. She looked at Ivan and Raikou.
> 
> "You two can go check it out if you want too. I'll go off with Karasu and do the errand I wanted to do. We'll just meet up at the Bronze Horseman," she looked at her watch and then back at Raikou and Ivan, "Say around 3:00, 3:30?" Senna said. Karasu listened to Senna idea, it did sound like a good one.



Then we'll try not to be late with that, Raikou and Ivan went off in search of the demon


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Then we'll try not to be late with that, Raikou and Ivan went off in search of the demon



"Alright, I hope you and Raikou have fun with your search," Senna said as she and Karasu departed. Karasu was curious about what Senna's errand was. He just decided not to ask, but instead follow Senna and find out that way. Eventually after they stopped at a musical instrument shop. Senna happily walked in with Karasu trailing behind her. Senna was greeted by a middle-aged man with slightly gray hair.

"Hello Leo," Senna said to the man.

"Why hello there Senna. It's quite rare for you to come here in person. What can I do for you today?" Leo said. Senna walked up to the counter and placed her viola case on it. She then proceded to open the case, she took out the bow from the case. 

"It's my bow, I managed to damage it and I was wondering if you could fix it," Senna said to the man. Leo examined the bow and looked at Senna.

"Don't worry, I can easily fix this for you," Leo said then took the bow along with the rest of the instrument and walked into the back room.

"Oh by the way, you and your friend can come in back and have a seat while I work on this," Leo added. Senna and Karasu then went back into the back room and sat down.


*Elsewhere*

Sophia cheerfully walked down the street with Nicholai, swaying a bag back and forth. Nicholai was kind enough to buy her a doll she saw in a shop they visited. 

"Well you seem happy," Nicholai commented as he looked at Sophia with a smile. Sophia looked at him sharing a similar smile.

"I'm just happy you got this for me. Again, Nicholai thank you very much," Sophia said as she held up the doll. Nicholai put his hand on her head.

"It's no big deal," he said to her. He then looked ahead, he didn't know about Sophia but, he was getting kind of hungary. Then again they only had breakfast today and didn't have lunch yet.

"So do you want to get something to eat?" he asked her. At that moment with almost perfect timing Sophia's stomach growled, Nicholai couldn't help but laugh.

"Yes please," Sophia said sheepishly as she looked at the ground.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2010)

They should be around here somewhere Ivan and Raikou had been searching for a while, when they found themselves surrounded by a chain of food restaurants. Just then, Raikou's stomach started to growl. Embarrassed, he looked up at Ivan

We shall stop and get something Ivan and Raikou walked into a bakery. When they walked out, Raikou was carrying a ton of different pastries and bread.




Franky said:


> "Huh? THAT'S AITTOU!" Crow shouted, spying his old friend and rival out of the jet window, "Berith, Syn, he's in trouble... He's defending someone on his own against 2 strong demons... We have to help him!" Crow was worried, but Jessica could see the conviction in his eyes. "If you want us to help you track down the demon that you're after, please, Syn, help us with this small favor first!"



*As you wish* The four of them headed out to help Crow's friend


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu and Daikui easily skateboarded past the first blast of Akatama, since Kiba couldn't see them, and when the second blast came for them, Koharu increased her speed, managing to dodge the second attack.
> 
> Koharu looked down at the spell book, and noticed it was glowing, and when she opened it, a new spell appeared on the book, and she grinned a little bit, ?Daikui, point your mouth up into the air!?
> 
> ...



"Oh man! He caught the chains! He must be a super hero or something!" he shouts, "Stop fucking around..." Takai gripes back at him.

"Oh but he's a fun one, don't see too many like him in New York," he shrugs, "Whatever lets just get back to this," Takai grits his teeth, "That'd be great!"

He turns his attention back to the opponents, with a whip of his arm the weakened part of the chain that was damaged breaks off, preserving the majority of the chain which he rewraps around his arm.

"You made a big mistake catching my chains..." with a quick tug and a whip of his other arm the chain wraps around Daikui's arm, *"Akatama!"* the energy rushes down the chain and straight for Daikui, "My other chain can conduct my energy!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Sakura immediately jumped down from the building, Aittou would be distracted by the attack more than long enough.
> 
> ?This way!? Sakura exclaimed, and the other three people followed her into the building.
> 
> ?Excellent idea, we'll hide in this building forcing him to attack, if all goes according to plan, then we'll be able to make a pretty effective counterattack.? Kiyoshi said, motioning at the back door, and the other hiding spots in the building, should Aittou decide to either beam the building, or charge directly into it.





Candy said:


> Gerit smiled as he was knocked away by the wind, "Just as planned..." said Gerit in an annoying way. When Gerit was about to be hit by sakura's spell, he put his charged sword in front, then put in the sword at an angle. This caused sakura spell to be deflected to wear the new demon had put lyla down. The demon would have no choice but to block the attack.





Cooli said:


> *As you wish* The four of them headed out to help Crow's friend



"Here we go!" Crow shouted, grabbing Jessica onto his back. He jumped from the window. "AITTOU!!!" Crow called out, catching his attention. "Crow?!" Aittou exclaimed, flying at him and catching him, bringing him onto the roof, "What are you doing here?!"

Crow smirked and gave him a thumbs up. "I'm here to help! Berith-kun should be here soon, too!" Crow replied, "You stay here and protect Lyla, I'll lead an attack! Berith should be there soon to back me up!" Crow cracked his fist. "Leguruk!" Jessica said, getting on Crow's back as he dashed to the building Aittou had directing him to.

Aittou looked to Lyla. "See, WE'LL protect you, no matter what!" he exclaimed with a confident smile.

Crow dashed up to the building, ready to fight. "Amuruk, Amushizaruk, Leguruk!!!" Jessica shouted, pouring out Heart Energy. Crow could sense the enemy demons nearby, and rushed at them and pounced. (wherever they are, I can't tell from your post)


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Franky said:


> "The fourth spell, CHAAGURUK!" James shouted in response. Orin's body began to glow a light blue, a mixture of his Demon Energy and James's Heart Energy.  Orin lunged at Star Platinum with immense speed, engaging Star Platinum in an exchange of fist.
> 
> "Now, AMU YO-YO!!!" James shouted, Orin's arms transforming into Yo-Yo's and pushing Star into the wall of the building, clamping him down, "And GINISU RIORUREIDO!" Two beams fired from Orin's mouth, flying right at Star Platinum. Due to Gaaguruk, Orin's speed and strength were greatly above that of Star Platinum's.



Orin had used Amu yo-yo, but Star Platinum wasn't phased by in in the least. He put his two arms, which were both infused with the power of one roteru each. With this power, he smashed his hands into Orin's Amu yo-yo and stopped the force of the blow almost completely. _Crap hes still pushing me up against the wall..._  thought star Platinum as his back touched the wall, his hands were still out stretched, but he was still very confined. 

"Dont under estimate us!" Yelled Jotaro as he turned to the third page of the book, he knew exactly what they would do next, "Roshirudo!" said jotaro with a very loud voice. By the time james knew that shield was appearing, it was just to late; thier lazer came flying directely into the shield of of rotation.

But blocking the attack wasnt all that they had in mind, this became apparant as Orins Amu yo-yo became caught in the shield. Orins gear arm started to spin along with the barrier,  and soon Orin followed. The spinning of the barrier caused Orin to flop around all over the place, causeing him to hit the concrete  multiple times. Eventually, Star Platinum decided that that was brutal enough and stopped the barrier at the right turn so that the momentum would throw him up in the air.

Once Orin was air borne, Jotaro recited the next attack, "Disukzen!" 
"ORA!" Screamed Star Platinum as the disk of high speed air flew at Orin.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooli said:


> They should be around here somewhere Ivan and Raikou had been searching for a while, when they found themselves surrounded by a chain of food restaurants. Just then, Raikou's stomach started to growl. Embarrassed, he looked up at Ivan
> 
> We shall stop and get something Ivan and Raikou walked into a bakery. When they walked out, Raikou was carrying a ton of different pastries and bread.



Sophia and Nicholai sat on a bench with a small bag full of pelmeni. Nicholai watched as Sophia nibbled on the Russian dumpling. He couldn't help but think of it as kind of cute.

"Thank you Nicholai," Sophia said as she looked at him. He noticed that she had a little bit of dumpling on the corner of her mouth. 

"You're welcome. Also," he cut himself off and wiped the bit of dumpling away with a napkin. Sophia looked at the napkin, then her face turn a reddish-pink shade.

"Oh my how embrassing," she said as she looked away. As she looked up, she noticed someone in the crowd of people. The guy she saw seemed to looked familiar. He was holding a bunch of bread and pasteries and eatting them.

"Something wrong Sophia?" Nicholai asked as he looked at her with a bit of concern. Sophia quickily turned her head around and looked at Nicholai.

"Oh it's nothing," she said to him with a nervous smile. Nicholai grinned at her when she said it was nothing.

"Nothing eh?" he said as he put his arm around her and drew her in towards him.

"You're one strange girl," he said as he gently rubbed her arm. Sophia let out a little laugh as he rubbed her arm. She was a little bit ticklish there.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> Orin had used Amu yo-yo, but Star Platinum wasn't phased by in in the least. He put his two arms, which were both infused with the power of one roteru each. With this power, he smashed his hands into Orin's Amu yo-yo and stopped the force of the blow almost completely. _Crap hes still pushing me up against the wall..._  thought star Platinum as his back touched the wall, his hands were still out stretched, but he was still very confined.
> 
> "Dont under estimate us!" Yelled Jotaro as he turned to the third page of the book, he knew exactly what they would do next, "Roshirudo!" said jotaro with a very loud voice. By the time james knew that shield was appearing, it was just to late; thier lazer came flying directely into the shield of of rotation.
> 
> ...



Orin was too smart for that to work, though. Orin had pulled his Yo-Yo's out just in time and used his enhanced speed to dodge Star's disk of death. Orin had noticed the rotation beginning and pulled out just in time, canceling his spell and the Yo-Yo's fading away.

"Chaaguruk!" James shouted again, refreshing Orin's spell and keeping a constant flow of heart energy. Orin's arms returned to normal as he dashed at Star Platinum and sent a flurry of fists his way once more after the rotation subsided.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Oh man! He caught the chains! He must be a super hero or something!" he shouts, "Stop fucking around..." Takai gripes back at him.
> 
> "Oh but he's a fun one, don't see too many like him in New York," he shrugs, "Whatever lets just get back to this," Takai grits his teeth, "That'd be great!"
> 
> ...


 
Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?I can't tell if you're this impotent or not, Genki Raidu.?

Daikui opened his mouth, aimed at the chain, and fired away, the soccer ball sized blast easily ripping through the chain, creating a small explosion.

?Genki Bimuamu.? Koharu called out, and Daikui raised his arm, the beam of energy shooting out of his arm straight towards Takai.

Daikui used his swift speed to run to the side, and Koharu called out ?Genki Raidu.? Daikui opened his mouth, and the soccer ball blast of energy once again shot at Takai. Daikui then returned to Koharu's side, of course neither of them thought the attack would work, however Daikui hopped up on the skateboard, ready to use it's speed to his advantage.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?I can't tell if you're this impotent or not, Genki Raidu.?
> 
> Daikui opened his mouth, aimed at the chain, and fired away, the soccer ball sized blast easily ripping through the chain, creating a small explosion.
> 
> ...



The blast smacks into the ground after Takai leaps back to avoid it, "Akatama!" a blast fires through the smoke that was brought up by the attack Daikui dashes out of the way of the attack on the skateboard. 

*"Akaguro,"* in a red blur Takai flies out of the smoke and heads straight for Daikui. The new speed taking him by suprise he recieves a punch to the gut sending him tumbling back.

Takai clenches his fist, a newly acquired pair of energy gauntlets around them, "Not used to this new strength...I could have put a whole lot more into that," he then stomps down on the skateboard Daikui was previously on before getting blown back, crushing it to pieces, "I hope you weren't hoping to win this battle with speed..."

In another flash Takai appears in front of the downed Daikui with his hand stretched out, "Because I'll be taking over that department..." Nick's book begins to glow, *"Akatama!"* Takai fires off a blast at point blank range.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The blast smacks into the ground after Takai leaps back to avoid it, "Akatama!" a blast fires through the smoke that was brought up by the attack Daikui dashes out of the way of the attack on the skateboard.
> 
> *"Akaguro,"* in a red blur Takai flies out of the smoke and heads straight for Daikui. The new speed taking him by suprise he recieves a punch to the gut sending him tumbling back.
> 
> ...


 
Daikui took the hit of the blast, being knocked backwards, however since Takai was at point blank range, he also got knocked backwards. Daikui stood up, and laughed a little bit.

“I'm okay, really, I'm just fine!” Daikui cheered, “I could go for some food though..”

Koharu however, looked on in horror at something she had never once witnessed her entire life, her skateboard had been destroyed, the skateboard that she owned had been destroyed, that skateboard had been a gift from her father, an encouragement present for actually making it to university. This man had just gone, and destroyed the one possession that truly meant something to Koharu, and her spell book started to glow, tears beginning to come out of her eyes, her emotions filling with anger.

“Genki Raidu..” Koharu called out the spell, and Daikui charged the soccer blast up, firing off towards the ground, creating a small smoke screen that only visible outlines could be seen through.

“Genki Raidu, Genki Raidu, Genki Raidu!” Koharu called out, the spell book glowing more violently, and Daikui fired off three more soccer ball blasts, each more powerful than the last, directly at Takai.

“HOW COULD YOU GO AND JUST DESTROY SOMEONE'S PERSONAL PROPERTY LIKE THAT?! DON'T YOU HAVE A HEART?! THAT WAS A GIFT FROM MY FATHER!” Koharu roared, her outburst shocking Daikui.

“Ko..Koharu?!” Daikui asked, slightly afraid of his partner at the moment.

“GIGANO GENKI RAIDU!” Koharu yelled out, all of her heart energy and anger being placed into the spell, and Daikui opened his mouth, a massive ball of energy charged up inside of it, and then blasted out, normally it would be double the size of Genki Raidu, but because of Koharu's anger, the ball was triple the normal size, and filled with triple the explosive power. The blast followed up behind the other three blasts heading for Takai just as he got ready to counter the first blast.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Daikui took the hit of the blast, being knocked backwards, however since Takai was at point blank range, he also got knocked backwards. Daikui stood up, and laughed a little bit.
> 
> ?I'm okay, really, I'm just fine!? Daikui cheered, ?I could go for some food though..?
> 
> ...



The dust had slightly blinded Takai but luckily Nick was still a good distance back, and from what he could see coming he only had one thing to say, "Aw fuck. Takai! Move your ass out of there!" he said finally getting serious.

Takai used his newly acquired speed to first dodge one of the attacks and then start his dash back. He twisted his body to avoid the second but the third smacked into his arm.

"KEEP GOING DUMBASS!" after the momentary slow down from the attack he pressed forward once again. The massive attack was still closing in on him, "Lose some weight!" if there weren't a giant blast coming for his partner right now he'd find that a little funny.

As he runs off he loosens the chains around his body, they smack to the ground as he takes them off. With the lightened weight he widens the gap between him and the attack but it still won't be enough.

"JUMP!" Takai uses his speed and the enhanced jumping ability from his boots to send him much further forward, "Now turn!" he does as he says, *"Akatama!"* he fires a blast at the incoming energy attack which triggers the massive explosion.

Thanks to the distance he had put between him and the blast he did not take all the damage but even with the early trigger done by the Akatama the explosion radius still reached him.

The dust slowly begins to clear, *"Akaguro,"* Takai flies out of the smoke and heads straight for Dai, *"Akatama!"* he fires off a blast but moves faster than it and reaches the target first. 

He grabs him by the shoulder and then slams his fist into his chest, though because he has him gripped by the shoulder he doesn't fly back. Takai then jumps up to avoid the incoming Akatama that's going for Daikui.

He lands a good distance off and turns towards to the opposing book keeper, "You are a fool..." after taking a closer look at the demon he is dripping blood from the parts of his face that aren't covered by his helmet, he also has several wounds underneath his cloak as well but he doesn't plan on revealing those.

"It angers you that your little skateboard got broken? This is a war!" he shouts enraged, "Anything you bring to the battle is hardly guaranteed to come back, that includes your life..."

He holds up his hand as if to blast her, *"Akatama!"* but he quickly changes his aim and transfers it into another blast towards Daikui, "*pant* You...Are pathetic..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

Kuroshiro was out, Iriko was holding his bloody body close to her. He'd always been there for so long, just like a big brother. Looking out for her, always protecting her. But she was weak, she got him into this mess by being weak... She got him hurt so badly by being weak. Watching the fight between those two demons, she truly realized how weak she was... Koharu, she was so strong... so pretty... even if she was a bit of a tomboy. She clenched Kuroshiro tightly. "They didn't want to hurt me... They thought they were protecting that other demon... It was just a misunderstanding..." She muttered. "I... I know..." Kuroshiro coughed. "I saw it... in that demon's attack... He didn't mean, to hit you..." He smirked. "Even that girl wanted you to get out of the way..." 

He looked over, Daikui was being hurt badly. "I... I can't sit here and let him be hurt..." He coughed... "I understand!" Iriko stood up and clenched her fist. "I'll be stronger! To help them! With what little i can! I'll be stronger!" Her book began to glow, she opened it and suddenly a new page had been written. "I don't know what this does... But i pray it works!" Kuroshiro nods. "I'll place all my soul into this one Iriko! Don't let me miss!" Iriko nods. "Alright Kuroshiro! One last attack to help them out! Get ready for it! OROKABE!"

Daikui-

"Dang it..." He coughed, that bastard had hit him hard with that fist of his and he was running low on energy because of Koharu's last combination. Now the attack was coming at him from close range, He didn't know what to do, he found it hard to move, then the words rung in his ears. "OROKABE!" "A spell!?" He thought. "But who?" Koharu looked around. Suddenly, black blocks began to form in front of Daikui, blocking the other demons attack just barely in time. "Alright... You did it..." Kuroshiro smirked and dropped to the ground again. "That girl..." Koharu thought for a moment. "Damn it! DON'T BACK DOWN YET!!! DAIKUI!" He nodded and jumped onto the wall then into the air. "DO IT! GIGANO GENKIRAIDO!!!" And with that, Daikui unleashed his ball of energy at that red bastard.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Ace and Wisp*
> 
> 
> Ace had already had an exciting day. First he had biology, and then physics, and then calculus, and then.... well he skipped the rest. Who would want to stay stuck in a smelly old classroom when there were so many things to do outside! It was just crazy to think anyone would choose that. And so, there he was trying to stealthily sneak through the school corridors without getting caught by the passing teachers. He wasn't worried though, this wasn't his first time he'd pulled something like this, and if you were to ask him, he was an expert of sneaking by now, although his principle would probably say differently.
> ...



Meanwhile Kaibutsu and Tonbo walked through the streets. It had been two days since their last battle and it was still weighing heavily on both of their minds.

"Kaibutsu..." he says solumnly, though suddenly something runs through Kaibutsu's body and he quickly looks over towards a building in the distance, "A demon?"

The heavily armored man nods, "Then we'll talk later, we need to get going!" he says heading off down the streets, "Right..." he nods and heads off after him.

They stop at the building and Kai looks up, "That room," he points up, "Second floor huh," Kaibutsu begins to draw his sword, "I can cut the building in half to lower the room..."

"Uh...How about we take the stairs..." Kaibutsu sheaths his blade, "Very well." 

After heading up the stairs Kai kicks down the door from where he sense the demon. He sees a man wielding a strange looking mace, "Heh, a mace, this'll be my kind of fight," he says drawing his broadsword, "Demon, I request an honorable battle with you."

*Takai vs Daikui*

Takai watches as another blast comes for him, "There's no way that thing can be as strong as the last one, they should be spent on energy..." Nick says observing the attack.

"Takai!" Takai doesn't look at him, "I'm in the middle of something here...Damn...I won't be able to dodge this in time," he says, body too weak to handle a quick high speed dodge.

"Ya look like you're gona' shit yourself! Where's that hardass demon that I partnered up with! Is this how you looked back in the demon world!"" suddenly visions of his past flashed through his mind.

Takai the weakling...The pathetic pushover...The punching bag of the demon world. Though through all of the beatings, all of the mockery, the Crimson Devil was born. And the devil wasn't going to let things end like this...

"That demon is dead, just cast the spell already dammit!" Nick grins, "You got it tough guy," he grips his book tightly, this would take everything he's got, but he'd do it, he'd help him through this, no matter what, *"AKATAMA!!!!"*

The red energy piled up in the palm of the demon's hand, manifesting into a ball much larger than his usual attack. He fired off the blast and met Daikui's head on. The two different colored energies swirled around each other and turned into one giant explosion.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin was too smart for that to work, though. Orin had pulled his Yo-Yo's out just in time and used his enhanced speed to dodge Star's disk of death. Orin had noticed the rotation beginning and pulled out just in time, canceling his spell and the Yo-Yo's fading away.
> 
> "Chaaguruk!" James shouted again, refreshing Orin's spell and keeping a constant flow of heart energy. Orin's arms returned to normal as he dashed at Star Platinum and sent a flurry of fists his way once more after the rotation subsided.



_Getting past that, I'm impressed..._ thought jotaro as he was about to provide SP with a spell. But then he immediately saw that Amu Roteruk had not worn off, "GO STAR PLATINUM!" Said Jotaro with a loud voice as Star Platinum jolted forward.

He looked at Orins glowing body and fast punches, Star Platinum had found a way around it. _I'm bigger_ thought SP to himself as he forced his 2 fists into the barrage. The fist of barrage was like tons of little bullets, but Star Platinum's punches were suddenly made huge in Orin's eyes from the rotation (OOC). Star Platinum was able to force both his arms into Orins face without Orin even scratching SP. 

Being forced back by the power of a double roteru punch so suddenly must have startled Orin, so SP explained. "The length of your arm is not as much as mine,  this means I can make contact with you before you can even hit me."  SP looked very pleased with himself as he said it, "As for your punches blocking mine, the rotations around my arms were able to deflect them a bit."
Even though SP had a fun time explaining it, he knew that he would probably not get the chance to do it again.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> _Getting past that, I'm impressed..._ thought jotaro as he was about to provide SP with a spell. But then he immediately saw that Amu Roteruk had not worn off, "GO STAR PLATINUM!" Said Jotaro with a loud voice as Star Platinum jolted forward.
> 
> He looked at Orins glowing body and fast punches, Star Platinum had found a way around it. _I'm bigger_ thought SP to himself as he forced his 2 fists into the barrage. The fist of barrage was like tons of little bullets, but Star Platinum's punches were suddenly made huge in Orin's eyes from the rotation (OOC). Star Platinum was able to force both his arms into Orins face without Orin even scratching SP.
> 
> ...



Orin skidded a bit as he caught himself on the ground and listened to SP explain. "Well, Star, I have a little lesson for you, too!" Orin began, "The fact is, I'm mostly made of metal, so yes, that stung, but it's going to take more to damage me!" Orin dashed at SP once again, ran at him with his enhanced speed, but jumped back with a feint just as he got close. "Ginisu Riorureido!"

Two beams shot from Orin's mouth at Star Platinum at close range, who had expected another punching frenzy. The second beam can be redirected if he moves, however. While this went on, James has revealed a Nerf Long-Range Water Gun filled with black liquid. "Here goes something stupid!" James said, firing the black liquid at Jotaro, covering him in it. James began to laugh hysterically at his prank.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin skidded a bit as he caught himself on the ground and listened to SP explain. "Well, Star, I have a little lesson for you, too!" Orin began, "The fact is, I'm mostly made of metal, so yes, that stung, but it's going to take more to damage me!" Orin dashed at SP once again, ran at him with his enhanced speed, but jumped back with a feint just as he got close. "Ginisu Riorureido!"
> 
> Two beams shot from Orin's mouth at Star Platinum at close range, who had expected another punching frenzy. The second beam can be redirected if he moves, however. While this went on, James has revealed a Nerf Long-Range Water Gun filled with black liquid. "Here goes something stupid!" James said, firing the black liquid at Jotaro, covering him in it. James began to laugh hysterically at his prank.



The beam Went strait at star Platinum in close range, but he had prepared for this. SP but up his arms in an up and down motion so that the beam would be powered down as possible when it his him. When the beam did hit SP, it him him in his demon energy resistant armor, there was a small char on the plate, but almost nothing else. "Not good enough Orin!"

As for jotaro, he was covered in the black liquid, and if past experience have told him any thing, it was to keep stuff like this off. So jotaro took off his shirt and wiped it out of his eyes quickly as he rushed forward at james. Jotaro, once close enough, took a swing at james, aiming for his stomach.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> The beam Went strait at star Platinum in close range, but he had prepared for this. SP but up his arms in an up and down motion so that the beam would be powered down as possible when it his him. When the beam did hit SP, it him him in his demon energy resistant armor, there was a small char on the plate, but almost nothing else. "Not good enough Orin!"
> 
> As for jotaro, he was covered in the black liquid, and if past experience have told him any thing, it was to keep stuff like this off. So jotaro took off his shirt and wiped it out of his eyes quickly as he rushed forward at james. Jotaro, once close enough, took a swing at james, aiming for his stomach.



"Then let's go!" Orin shouted, charged at Star, once again feinting back when he got close. He then jumped forward again, aiming a Chaaguruk charged fist straight for SP's stomach. (OOC: for reference, I intended Orin to be tall and have long arms and legs... Your arms shouldn't be longer, they should be about the same, and you don't have the Ripple in here).

Jotaro lunged at James, but James was already ready for this. "Do you not know what you are covered in? That, my friend, is Kerosene!" James said, jumping back as Jotaro charged and quickly pulling a lighter, lighting it, and throwing it to the trail of Kerosene that led to Jotaro, who had charged right at him. The Kerosene all lit aflame as James jumped back once more. "I'm not as useless as you may think, my friend!"

(OOC: Kerosene is everyone between James and Jotaro, you're basically in a field of fire and you yourself are covered in Kerosene. I think you know what happens)


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Then let's go!" Orin shouted, charged at Star, once again feinting back when he got close. He then jumped forward again, aiming a Chaaguruk charged fist straight for SP's stomach. (OOC: for reference, I intended Orin to be tall and have long arms and legs... Your arms shouldn't be longer, they should be about the same, and you don't have the Ripple in here).
> 
> Jotaro lunged at James, but James was already ready for this. "Do you not know what you are covered in? That, my friend, is Kerosene!" James said, jumping back as Jotaro charged and quickly pulling a lighter, lighting it, and throwing it to the trail of Kerosene that led to Jotaro, who had charged right at him. The Kerosene all lit aflame as James jumped back once more. "I'm not as useless as you may think, my friend!"
> 
> (OOC: Kerosene is everyone between James and Jotaro, you're basically in a field of fire and you yourself are covered in Kerosene. I think you know what happens)



SP once again set up the rotation block, but it wasnt enough. Orin's punch went through the rotation, but it still slowed down. SP tried to hold his mouth down as blood leaped through his throat and into his mouth, the blood leaked out from his teeth. "A good punch Orin, I'll have to return it." SP then immediately gripped Orin's arm and held onto it as tight as possible with one arm. SP then continued to Gatling punch Orin with one arm, and with Orin being held down, there was no escape.

Jotaro after being caught a flame continued to go rush the flames at james, althoguh james had gadgets, there was no way he could out run Jotaro. "How many time do think I've been set on fire!?" Jotaro then got right up to james, he then landed a hard punch to James's stomach,  then continued the barrage of punches at Orin's partner "Star Platinum isnt the only one who's strong!" yelled jotaro. With all this high speed movement the flames started to die down from lack of O2. (OOC: I know its a bit far fetched, but flames should be illegal anyway because of the fact that jotaro is holding the book :/)


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> SP once again set up the rotation block, but it wasnt enough. Orin's punch went through the rotation, but it still slowed down. SP tried to hold his mouth down as blood leaped through his throat and into his mouth, the blood leaked out from his teeth. "A good punch Orin, I'll have to return it." SP then immediately gripped Orin's arm and held onto it as tight as possible with one arm. SP then continued to Gatling punch Orin with one arm, and with Orin being held down, there was no escape.
> 
> Jotaro after being caught a flame continued to go rush the flames at james, althoguh james had gadgets, there was no way he could out run Jotaro. "How many time do think I've been set on fire!?" Jotaro then got right up to james, he then landed a hard punch to James's stomach,  then continued the barrage of punches at Orin's partner "Star Platinum isnt the only one who's strong!" yelled jotaro. With all this high speed movement the flames started to die down from lack of O2. (OOC: I know its a bit far fetched, but flames should be illegal anyway because of the fact that jotaro is holding the book :/)



Orin was hit with a flurry of punches, trying to block his head with his free arm. Eventually, after taking a beating, he managed to kick Star Platinum off of him. This time, Orin wiped away his own blood. "Good one, I didn't think you would hurt me with my metallic body so easily!" Orin commended him, always a good sport. But Orin wasn't going to let the battle end, not by a long shot.

Jotaro came at James, still pushing onward. James was caught off guard by this man, his clothes now nothing but scraps, running at him in a naked fury ()! James tried to jump back, but Jotaro was still faster than he was, and, although himself going back lessened the blow only slightly, he took a good punch to the gut. This knocked him back somewhat, and he was ready for his next move. Without time to say a word, he wiped his mouth with one hand and pulled out a small ball with the other, tossing it at the ground before Jotaro.

The area burst with smoke, blinding vision. James instantly jumped back from the smoke and pulled out a short-fuse stick of Dynamite. These sticks would generally explode about 3-4 seconds after being lit, due to James having cut the fuse short in prep. He lit the stick wit a second lighter and quickly threw it into the smoke, causing a large explosion where Jotaro should have been. For good measure, he took too more sticks, lit them, and threw them to the sides of where Jotaro should be. The sticks also exploded, causing a massive three-stick explosion right on top of where Jotaro should be.

"Fuck... gotta hurry..." James said, dashing the other way while holding his sore gut. He dropped some small disks on the ground behind him after flipping a switch on the side, making sure to spread them out and make a basic field of them. It was too dark outside to see these, and then add in the smoke surrounding him and Jotaro would have no idea that these were there. James stood on the other side of his Make-Shift Minefield, preparing his next move. He held a tennis ball in his left hand.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Meanwhile Kaibutsu and Tonbo walked through the streets. It had been two days since their last battle and it was still weighing heavily on both of their minds.
> 
> "Kaibutsu..." he says solumnly, though suddenly something runs through Kaibutsu's body and he quickly looks over towards a building in the distance, "A demon?"
> 
> ...




Wisp just stared as a second demon and his human partner walked right into the room that he and Ace were in. This demon was tall and blonde haired. He wore armor covering most of his body, and all that information combined with the fact that he decided to challange Wisp to a "honorable duel", this demon could only be one guy.

"Let me guess... Kaibutsu? Well ain't that a blast from the past. Um... dude... we're still trying to figure things out here. If you could just like... go away for a little bit... that'd be great..." Wisp said to the new intruding pair.

"Ahhhh, forget that Wisp, I wanna fight! Cmon we've got this. You've got a freakin smoke mace man! How the hell can we lose?!?"

"You really don't get it do you? Whatever, I don't think he would have agreed to just let us leave anyway. Alright... here we go."

Wisp then charged forward without warning swinging his newfound weapon in an upward arc towards Kaibutsu's unarmored head. Hand to hand combat wasn't Wisp's best skill, but when it came to speed, there were few that would have an advantage over him. He now relied on this speed, and the surprise that it caused as his mace headed for its target.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin was hit with a flurry of punches, trying to block his head with his free arm. Eventually, after taking a beating, he managed to kick Star Platinum off of him. This time, Orin wiped away his own blood. "Good one, I didn't think you would hurt me with my metallic body so easily!" Orin commended him, always a good sport. But Orin wasn't going to let the battle end, not by a long shot.
> 
> Jotaro came at James, still pushing onward. James was caught off guard by this man, his clothes now nothing but scraps, running at him in a naked fury ()! James tried to jump back, but Jotaro was still faster than he was, and, although himself going back lessened the blow only slightly, he took a good punch to the gut. This knocked him back somewhat, and he was ready for his next move. Without time to say a word, he wiped his mouth with one hand and pulled out a small ball with the other, tossing it at the ground before Jotaro.
> 
> ...



After his furry of punches Orin was able to kick him off SP, but not before suffering some damage. Orin then commented on how well SP was battling, "Thank you, my next attack wont just hurt you though!" said Star Platinum as flipped the rotation of amu roteruk around, this would create a vacuum of destruction for anything in these arms path. While he was doing this, he noticed that his spell was getting more and more powerful from jotaro's intense rage. "Don't you die, JOTARO!" yelled Star Platinum as he thrust his vortex at Orin.

The area where jotaro was standing was covered in smoke, but since he was running and rushing to begin with, he got out of the smoke right as multiple explosions came up from behind him, forcing him forward a little. "Im seriously going to kill you." said jotaro in a calm rage (OOC: he looks like this but apparently naked.). Jotaro then rushed forward once again, looking to avoid the disks on the ground that this man had put down. (OOC: remember, theres street lamps at motels.)


----------



## Cooli (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Sophia and Nicholai sat on a bench with a small bag full of pelmeni. Nicholai watched as Sophia nibbled on the Russian dumpling. He couldn't help but think of it as kind of cute.
> 
> "Thank you Nicholai," Sophia said as she looked at him. He noticed that she had a little bit of dumpling on the corner of her mouth.
> 
> ...



Hmm? Raikou looked around while he was stuffing his face. He had almost forgotten why he and Ivan went off on their own in the first place. MUF O DER!! _(OVER THERE!)_ he said with a mouth full of sweet dough desserts. He quickly stuffed the remaining treats in his mouth, almost choking as he tried to swallow Let's go! he then went off to chase after the demon Hey You! he called out to the demon, coming at them at a rather fast speed


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Takai vs Daikui*
> 
> Takai watches as another blast comes for him, "There's no way that thing can be as strong as the last one, they should be spent on energy..." Nick says observing the attack.
> 
> ...



"Oh... That's big..." Daikui blinks as he holds his arms up and flies backwards from the force of the blast. "Daikui! are you alright!?" Koharu shouts. "Ow...ow..ow.." Daikui blows on his arms. "I got burnt... And i'm hungry.." He comments. "Urgh...you're such a pest..." Koharu grabs his collar. "Come on, We'll move into a better location, We need to find you something to eat quick anyways!" Daikui nods. "That would be nice..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 14, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Hmm? Raikou looked around while he was stuffing his face. He had almost forgotten why he and Ivan went off on their own in the first place. MUF O DER!! _(OVER THERE!)_ he said with a mouth full of sweet dough desserts. He quickly stuffed the remaining treats in his mouth, almost choking as he tried to swallow Let's go! he then went off to chase after the demon Hey You! he called out to the demon, coming at them at a rather fast speed



Sophia looked up and saw the guy she noticed earlier running at towards her. Upon closer inpection, she realized who it was. It was Raikou. She remembered him from when she was younger. Though she doubted that he ever noticed her since she just blended in with the background.

"So do you know that guy?" Nicholai asked her as he looked at Raikou come closer.

"Yes," Sophia said as she sat up a bit.

"He seems very energetic," Nicholai said with a smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Wisp just stared as a second demon and his human partner walked right into the room that he and Ace were in. This demon was tall and blonde haired. He wore armor covering most of his body, and all that information combined with the fact that he decided to challange Wisp to a "honorable duel", this demon could only be one guy.
> 
> "Let me guess... Kaibutsu? Well ain't that a blast from the past. Um... dude... we're still trying to figure things out here. If you could just like... go away for a little bit... that'd be great..." Wisp said to the new intruding pair.
> 
> ...



Kaibutsu gritted his teeth, if this guy knew his name it was most likely that he was one of the many that knew of his shameful rampage long ago. He shook it off though, he would redeem himself...

He drew his broadsword and it clashed with the mace. He began to push him back, he may have a slight speed advantage but it wouldn't be too bad seeing how he wielded the heavier weapon but there was still something.

Luckily he seemed to have the advantage in power. He pressed forward, slowly backing his opponent up. As he slowly forced Wisp's weapon downward he swung his armored leg and slammed it into his side, forcing him back some. As soon as he feel him push off his leg he charged forward swinging.



InfIchi said:


> "Oh... That's big..." Daikui blinks as he holds his arms up and flies backwards from the force of the blast. "Daikui! are you alright!?" Koharu shouts. "Ow...ow..ow.." Daikui blows on his arms. "I got burnt... And i'm hungry.." He comments. "Urgh...you're such a pest..." Koharu grabs his collar. "Come on, We'll move into a better location, We need to find you something to eat quick anyways!" Daikui nods. "That would be nice..."



"You're not going anywhere..." he leaps up and lands in front of them, grabbing hold of the ground with his gauntlets as he does so. 

"Better lay off the spells if I can...He's got his gauntlets and boots for now so it should do," Nick says to himself. Takai rips off his long red cloak and tosses it to the side.

He then raises a fist, "Gaaaah!" he dashes forward, cocking his fist back for a punch.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> After his furry of punches Orin was able to kick him off SP, but not before suffering some damage. Orin then commented on how well SP was battling, "Thank you, my next attack wont just hurt you though!" said Star Platinum as flipped the rotation of amu roteruk around, this would create a vacuum of destruction for anything in these arms path. While he was doing this, he noticed that his spell was getting more and more powerful from jotaro's intense rage. "Don't you die, JOTARO!" yelled Star Platinum as he thrust his vortex at Orin.
> 
> The area where jotaro was standing was covered in smoke, but since he was running and rushing to begin with, he got out of the smoke right as multiple explosions came up from behind him, forcing him forward a little. "Im seriously going to kill you." said jotaro in a calm rage (OOC: he looks like this but apparently naked.). Jotaro then rushed forward once again, looking to avoid the disks on the ground that this man had put down. (OOC: remember, theres street lamps at motels.)



"Haha! Now this is fun, isn't it, Star Platinum!" Orin shouted, struggling even with Chaaguruk to stay away from the powerful vortex. But it wasn't all he had. "James, the spell!" Orin commanded. "Ginisu Riorureido!" James called out, making sure not to be distracted as he was fighting Jotaro. The beam shot out of Orin's mouth mouth, followed by another that was to be aimed at Star's position if he dodged the first. Orin kept struggling to pull back all the while.

As James called the spell, he tossed the tennis ball one. "I thought you might be smart enough to avoid those, Jotaro! I commend you, but you won't get out of my mini mine field unharmed!" James shouted just as Jotaro reached the middle of the mines. James threw the tennis ball as hard as possible at the first mine, causing a chain reaction of explosions all around Jotaro.

But James couldn't rest yet. He knew that Jotaro would likely keep going through sheer willpower. "What next? What next?" he said to himself, dashing farther from Jotaro, "I guess I'll just refresh tactics for now..." James began trailing the Kerosene behind him all around as he ran, opening the water gun and pouring it out in puddles linked by trails. He ran and stopped and turned, waiting for Jotaro to react. He had three matches and matches box hidden behind his back.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "You're not going anywhere..." he leaps up and lands in front of them, grabbing hold of the ground with his gauntlets as he does so.
> 
> "Better lay off the spells if I can...He's got his gauntlets and boots for now so it should do," Nick says to himself. Takai rips off his long red cloak and tosses it to the side.
> 
> He then raises a fist, "Gaaaah!" he dashes forward, cocking his fist back for a punch.



?Whoa!? Daikui exclaimed, barely managing to dodge the punch in time.

Koharu turned to look at the demon, she could tell they were both out of energy, ?Look, let's just stop this now, it's one thing to fight in a war, it's another thing to suicidally charge in at your opponent knowing you have nothing left to give.? Koharu motioned to the gauntlets, which were slowly fading from Takai.

?Let's count our stars, and be lucky that we're alive to fight another day.? Koharu turned around, looking at Daikui, ?Come on, let's get you out of here before someone else shows up to fight.?

?Umm, okay, but we are going to get food right?? Daikui blinked.

?Yes! Now let's go!? Koharu said, walking off with Daikui, and leaving the shattered skateboard behind, she didn't have a use for picking up the remaining pieces of it, that would pain her far too much.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Whoa!? Daikui exclaimed, barely managing to dodge the punch in time.
> 
> Koharu turned to look at the demon, she could tell they were both out of energy, ?Look, let's just stop this now, it's one thing to fight in a war, it's another thing to suicidally charge in at your opponent knowing you have nothing left to give.? Koharu motioned to the gauntlets, which were slowly fading from Takai.
> 
> ...



Takai's vision began to blur, "No...Noooo!" he shouts as they vanish in the distance, "Let it be Takai," Nick says approaching. 

The deterierating gauntlets and boots finally vanish, "I...I..." he struggles to say, "You can probably barely move, let alone fight," he goes to lend him a hand, "I'm fine..." he says smacking away Nick's hand and holding his head.

Nick grins, that was exactly what he expected, "Well lets get going then, our lovely warehouse awaits us for another night of rest," he says retrieving the chains that Takai had removed from his body to decrease his weight. Takai also throws his cloak back on as he hovers behind Nick.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Here we go!" Crow shouted, grabbing Jessica onto his back. He jumped from the window. "AITTOU!!!" Crow called out, catching his attention. "Crow?!" Aittou exclaimed, flying at him and catching him, bringing him onto the roof, "What are you doing here?!"
> 
> Crow smirked and gave him a thumbs up. "I'm here to help! Berith-kun should be here soon, too!" Crow replied, "You stay here and protect Lyla, I'll lead an attack! Berith should be there soon to back me up!" Crow cracked his fist. "Leguruk!" Jessica said, getting on Crow's back as he dashed to the building Aittou had directing him to.
> 
> ...



?More of them?!? Sakura exclaimed, unable to believe more demons had shown up.

?That's it, we're getting the hell out of here! I can't fight two fresh demons!? Kiyoshi stated, ?Come on Gerit, Jack, let's go!?

Kiyoshi and Sakura immediately took off after the demon crashed into the building, using the smoke as a cover in order to escape out the back door, and took off running away from the area where the battle had been commencing, hoping Gerit and Jack were following them, they could actually make a useful team together, but Kiyoshi needed to rest first.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?More of them?!? Sakura exclaimed, unable to believe more demons had shown up.
> 
> ?That's it, we're getting the hell out of here! I can't fight two fresh demons!? Kiyoshi stated, ?Come on Gerit, Jack, let's go!?
> 
> Kiyoshi and Sakura immediately took off after the demon crashed into the building, using the smoke as a cover in order to escape out the back door, and took off running away from the area where the battle had been commencing, hoping Gerit and Jack were following them, they could actually make a useful team together, but Kiyoshi needed to rest first.



Gerit and jack also thought that they had made a good team in this situation, so they decided that it would be a good idea to follow them. As Gerit and Jack left the house with their new team mates, jack remembered something. "Hey, I rented a house not far from here, we can rest there!"Said jack enthusiastically.

"Here, we can take this car!" said jack as he leaped through the cars window and into the drivers seat. From here he put in two needs into the ingestion and turned them in just th right way, "Come on, lets go!" says jack as he starts up the car.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit and jack also thought that they had made a good team in this situation, so they decided that it would be a good idea to follow them. As Gerit and Jack left the house with their new team mates, jack remembered something. "Hey, I rented a house not far from here, we can rest there!"Said jack enthusiastically.
> 
> "Here, we can take this car!" said jack as he leaped through the cars window and into the drivers seat. From here he put in two needs into the ingestion and turned them in just th right way, "Come on, lets go!" says jack as he starts up the car.



?Normally I would say no to stealing a car, however,? Kiyoshi looked back towards the scene of the other three demons, ?Anything's better than getting caught up in that right now.?

?Mou, this sucks, I was ready to show them just how strong I could really be too.? Sakura complained, and Kiyoshi shook his head a little bit.

?Don't worry, we'll get them back eventually, if we ever see them again.? Kiyoshi took a deep breath, trying to calm down his racing heart.

Kiyoshi and Sakura went around to both passenger sides, got in the car, and then shut the doors, ?Take us back to your place for now, it shouldn't take me long to get my energy back.?


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Haha! Now this is fun, isn't it, Star Platinum!" Orin shouted, struggling even with Chaaguruk to stay away from the powerful vortex. But it wasn't all he had. "James, the spell!" Orin commanded. "Ginisu Riorureido!" James called out, making sure not to be distracted as he was fighting Jotaro. The beam shot out of Orin's mouth mouth, followed by another that was to be aimed at Star's position if he dodged the first. Orin kept struggling to pull back all the while.
> 
> As James called the spell, he tossed the tennis ball one. "I thought you might be smart enough to avoid those, Jotaro! I commend you, but you won't get out of my mini mine field unharmed!" James shouted just as Jotaro reached the middle of the mines. James threw the tennis ball as hard as possible at the first mine, causing a chain reaction of explosions all around Jotaro.
> 
> But James couldn't rest yet. He knew that Jotaro would likely keep going through sheer willpower. "What next? What next?" he said to himself, dashing farther from Jotaro, "I guess I'll just refresh tactics for now..." James began trailing the Kerosene behind him all around as he ran, opening the water gun and pouring it out in puddles linked by trails. He ran and stopped and turned, waiting for Jotaro to react. He had three matches and matches box hidden behind his back.



_Sh-t! hes going to set off the mines!_ thought jotaro as he started to jump out of the way and brace for impact. The explosion charred a bit of his left arm, but not much else. _If I keep following this guy, I'm going to get hurt eventually. I got to get away from him..._ Jotaro then rushed up the stairs with an idea.

Seeing SP struggling with Orin on the other side of the parking hurt jotaro inside, "ROTERU!" screamed nude jotaro as SP was propelled into the air by the spell. Once in air jotaro signaled to SP to position his hands to that he would be propelled next to him. "Roteru!" Yelled jotaro once more, this time SP aimed his arms at the side of the motel. SP used the same corkscrew motion he used at the store to get half way to jotaro. Tch thought jotaro as he read the spell once more with vigor, "ROTERU!".

This time SP went all the way to jotaro, "Jotaro, whats the plan?" 
"We're going to make a helicopter."
"To run?" Replied SP with a slightly angry tone, "You'll see." says jotaro with smile. All this was said while covering quite a bit of ground on the second level.

Once they got to the edge, they saw cars below them, one of them was a hummer. "Thats the one, we need to get into it, and fast!" said jotaro before he jumped on top of the hood, SP wasn't to far behind.

Jotaro then kicked open a window and jumped inside, SP did as well. The human partner then told SP to get into the captain seats and punch a hole through the top, and keep his arms there. "Now... ROSHIURDO!" Yelled Jotaro with all the emotion he could muster. With a giant spinning shield of rotating air acting as a propeller, the hummer was lifted up into the air.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> _Sh-t! hes going to set off the mines!_ thought jotaro as he started to jump out of the way and brace for impact. The explosion charred a bit of his left arm, but not much else. _If I keep following this guy, I'm going to get hurt eventually. I got to get away from him..._ Jotaro then rushed up the stairs with an idea.
> 
> Seeing SP struggling with Orin on the other side of the parking hurt jotaro inside, "ROTERU!" screamed nude jotaro as SP was propelled into the air by the spell. Once in air jotaro signaled to SP to position his hands to that he would be propelled next to him. "Roteru!" Yelled jotaro once more, this time SP aimed his arms at the side of the motel. SP used the same corkscrew motion he used at the store to get half way to jotaro. Tch thought jotaro as he read the spell once more with vigor, "ROTERU!".
> 
> ...



As Star Platinum backed up with Jotaro, Orin did the same with James. "They're planning something... HURRY! To the car!" James demanded, Orin and himself dashing towards a car on the other side of the parking lot. James hurriedly grabbed another bag of totally different gadgets and readied himself. He had two new bags, one hanging from each shoulder. 

James nodded and shut the door, rushing to the hummer that had just begun the take flight. "Let's try something new~!" James shouted, throwing a small white ball into the air. The ball burst into light, a flash grenade, blinding everyone. But, just behind the flash grenade were several black bombs, which surround Jotaro and Star Platinum Mid-air, and began to explode. James continued throwing more and more of these at them.

(OOC: I assume that the hummer can't move very fast in the state you have it in, as the only thing controlling it's movement is the spell)
______________________________________________

Crow headed back to where Aittou, Lyla, and Berith were. "They ran away... damn! And I wanted a real fight!" Crow complained. Jessica smiled but Lyla and Hughes were both still hurt badly. "Do not worry about them, Aittou and I will take them back to our lodging so that I may heal them," Jackson explained, being a doctor. 

Lyla had blacked out, and Hughes was carrying her to Jackson and Aittou's vehicle, which drove them to a small apartment on the outskirts of Tokyo. Crow turned back to Berith. "So, where to now?"


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> As Star Platinum backed up with Jotaro, Orin did the same with James. "They're planning something... HURRY! To the car!" James demanded, Orin and himself dashing towards a car on the other side of the parking lot. James hurriedly grabbed another bag of totally different gadgets and readied himself. He had two new bags, one hanging from each shoulder.
> 
> James nodded and shut the door, rushing to the hummer that had just begun the take flight. "Let's try something new~!" James shouted, throwing a small white ball into the air. The ball burst into light, a flash grenade, blinding everyone. But, just behind the flash grenade were several black bombs, which surround Jotaro and Star Platinum Mid-air, and began to explode. James continued throwing more and more of these at them.
> 
> (OOC: I assume that the hummer can't move very fast in the state you have it in, as the only thing controlling it's movement is the spell)



Jotaro felt the explosions rock the car slightly, but he didnt fret, _This is a hummer, theres no way a few explosions would damage it!_ thought jotaro as he signaled for SP to raise the helicopter to greater heights, from here there could be no more bombs thrown at them. 

"Star Platinum, lets show him how we do things!" said jotaro loudly. SP began to tilt the rotating air a bit, this would give them max propulsion when they started to ram into their enemies.  

As the Hummer got closer and closer to Orin and james, jotaro decided to pull something. Jotaro and SP climbed out on top of the Hummer so that they standing on it. "Amu Roteruk! Push it down on them!" yelled jotaro as loudly as possible. SP began his raging fury of fists down on the hummer, hopefully forceing it on top of Orin and James. "ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!!!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jotaro felt the explosions rock the car slightly, but he didnt fret, _This is a hummer, theres no way a few explosions would damage it!_ thought jotaro as he signaled for SP to raise the helicopter to greater heights, from here there could be no more bombs thrown at them.
> 
> "Star Platinum, lets show him how we do things!" said jotaro loudly. SP began to tilt the rotating air a bit, this would give them max propulsion when they started to ram into their enemies.
> 
> As the Hummer got closer and closer to Orin and james, jotaro decided to pull something. Jotaro and SP climbed out on top of the Hummer so that they standing on it. "Amu Roteruk! Push it down on them!" yelled jotaro as loudly as possible. SP began his raging fury of fists down on the hummer, hopefully forceing it on top of Orin and James. "ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!!!"



"Orin! Don't let that heap of junk come any closer!!! CHAAGURUK!!!!" Orin's body grew stronger and faster still. James ducked and rolled as Orin held his position, glaring at Star Platinum. "I WON'T LOSE!!! Orin roared, bringing his own fist leading into a flurry of punches up from under the truck, pushing it back at Star Platinum with equal force, "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!!!!!"

"JOTARO! GET OVER HERE, AND LETS FINISH THIS!!!!!" Jame shouted at Jotaro, juggling a few bombs before throwing them at Jotaro, letting them explode in his face.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Sophia looked up and saw the guy she noticed earlier running at towards her. Upon closer inpection, she realized who it was. It was Raikou. She remembered him from when she was younger. Though she doubted that he ever noticed her since she just blended in with the background.
> 
> "So do you know that guy?" Nicholai asked her as he looked at Raikou come closer.
> 
> ...



As Raikou charged, when he got close enough, he punched Nicholai in the face, and then proceeded to pummel him, completely ignoring Sophia's presence. Finally, Sophia called out to Raikou, causing him to stop beating up Nicholai for a moment. Huh? Who are you? he had Nicholai by the collar and his fist in the air about to punch him again.

You jumped the gun Ivan said plainly.



Franky said:


> Crow headed back to where Aittou, Lyla, and Berith were. "They ran away... damn! And I wanted a real fight!" Crow complained. Jessica smiled but Lyla and Hughes were both still hurt badly. "Do not worry about them, Aittou and I will take them back to our lodging so that I may heal them," Jackson explained, being a doctor.
> 
> Lyla had blacked out, and Hughes was carrying her to Jackson and Aittou's vehicle, which drove them to a small apartment on the outskirts of Tokyo. Crow turned back to Berith. "So, where to now?"



*We can either follow your friend, or hunt for the demon we set out to find. Since you decided to accept my offer, I'll allow you this slight bit of freedom before we begin our original plan* If Crow decided to go after Aittou, then Syn had a truck ready and waiting to take them. If not, then they would go to Syn's base and rest for a bit before heading out to find this demon.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 14, 2010)

Cooli said:


> As Raikou charged, when he got close enough, he punched Nicholai in the face, and then proceeded to pummel him, completely ignoring Sophia's presence. Finally, Sophia called out to Raikou, causing him to stop beating up Nicholai for a moment. Huh? Who are you? he had Nicholai by the collar and his fist in the air about to punch him again.
> 
> You jumped the gun Ivan said plainly.



Sophia watched in horror as Raikou pummeled the crap out of Nicholai. Why would he just start pounding the crap out of Nicholai? Nicholai did nothing wrong. She started to tear up a little bit from watching the scene in front of her. She clenched her fists.

"Raikou stop it right now!" she screamed at him. He finally stopped and looked at Sophia. He didn't even regonize who she was. At that moment the tiny tears in the corners of her eyes started to roll down her cheeks.

"My name is Sophia," she managed to choke out in between her soft sobs. Nicholai looked at Sophia, the poor girl started to cry.

"Hey Sophia, don't cry. I'm not that hurt, I swear," Nicholai said with a smile as he tried to comfort her. Sophia looked at Nicholai as she wiped away one of her tears with the back of her hand. She was relieved to hear that.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Sophia watched in horror as Raikou pummeled the crap out of Nicholai. Why would he just start pounding the crap out of Nicholai? Nicholai did nothing wrong. She started to tear up a little bit from watching the scene in front of her. She clenched her fists.
> 
> "Raikou stop it right now!" she screamed at him. He finally stopped and looked at Sophia. He didn't even regonize who she was. At that moment the tiny tears in the corners of her eyes started to roll down her cheeks.
> 
> ...



Sophia? he was confused. He didn't know anyone by the name of Sophia. He started to think back on the past to see if he ever met her before. She obviously knew who he was, so somewhere along the line, he had to of crossed paths with her. He had to go way~ back into his childhood in order to remember when he first met her. Images of scenery and a shadow blending in with it appeared multiple times in his head, until he was finally able to remember a time when he actually noticed her face. Though she looked completely different now, Raikou had seen her before Oh! Sophia! he slapped his fist in the palm of his hand in the manner of one who had just gotten an idea or realized something important. He dropped Nicholai and gave Sophia hug How have you been? he said as he patted her shoulders, smiling as if he had met a long time friend.

I apologize for his rudeness. Ivan said dully as usual. He helped Nicholai up to his feet


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 14, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Sophia? he was confused. He didn't know anyone by the name of Sophia. He started to think back on the past to see if he ever met her before. She obviously knew who he was, so somewhere along the line, he had to of crossed paths with her. He had to go way~ back into his childhood in order to remember when he first met her. Images of scenery and a shadow blending in with it appeared multiple times in his head, until he was finally able to remember a time when he actually noticed her face. Though she looked completely different now, Raikou had seen her before Oh! Sophia! he slapped his fist in the palm of his hand in the manner of one who had just gotten an idea or realized something important. He dropped Nicholai and gave Sophia hug How have you been? he said as he patted her shoulders, smiling as if he had met a long time friend.
> 
> I apologize for his rudeness. Ivan said dully as usual. He helped Nicholai up to his feet



Sophia had a blank stupified look on her face when Raikou finally remmebered who she was and hugged her. She guessed she could pardon him for not clearly remembering her. She did afterall blend in with the background when she was younger. Not to mention over the years, she did blossom from a plain little kid to a beautiful young lady.

Raikou then asked her how had she been. She had to gather herself before she could answer him.

"I've been alright. Though why did you start beating up my friend and partner?" Sophia answered. She looked over at Nicholai who was being helped up be some big burly man, most likely Raikou's partner. The big man that helped Nicholai up apoligized for Raikou's rudeness.

"It's alright, I've been beaten up before," Nicholai said reassuringlly to the man as he rubbed the back of his head and sport a cheerful smile.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Orin! Don't let that heap of junk come any closer!!! CHAAGURUK!!!!" Orin's body grew stronger and faster still. James ducked and rolled as Orin held his position, glaring at Star Platinum. "I WON'T LOSE!!! Orin roared, bringing his own fist leading into a flurry of punches up from under the truck, pushing it back at Star Platinum with equal force, "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!!!!!"
> 
> "JOTARO! GET OVER HERE, AND LETS FINISH THIS!!!!!" Jame shouted at Jotaro, juggling a few bombs before throwing them at Jotaro, letting them explode in his face.



The colliding force of both almost equally strong demons began to tear up the hummer. First came the doors, then the seats, and eventually they were about to meet up at the engine. SP and Orin were aware of this but they wouldn't have it any other way, they wanted to face off more then ever.

Eventually the fists did meet up at the engine, in fact the both went through the engine and collided at the center, causing the engine to rupture. This meant that the car was going to explode point blank in both their faces. SP crossed his arms over his chest at the last second he could possibly get, the rotations on his arms would be able to block a bit of the explosion, bu he would still be heavy damage.

Jotaro had few few of James' bombs explode in his face, but he to was able to cross his arms over the area that would be affected. After this he jumped back off the truck to better avoid any more bombs. Then, the truck exploded, sending SP flying back words out off the truck. He was a bit injured, but he was right next to his book partner, and that was all that mattered. 

"Its seems as if we're equal, "Clockwork" Orin." Says SP with a happy smile, even with his injuries, he was having fun. "Why would I rush at you again into your traps when I have the ultimate attack force right here!" replied Jotaro to james while signaling to SP.

"Jotaro, lets show them out strength!" 
"OK! Diskuzen!" yelled Jotaro as loudly as possible, but this time it wasnt aimed at Orin, it was aimed at James. SP had seen what he had done to jotaro, he had striped him naked, and SP was grossed out.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Sophia had a blank stupified look on her face when Raikou finally remmebered who she was and hugged her. She guessed she could pardon him for not clearly remembering her. She did afterall blend in with the background when she was younger. Not to mention over the years, she did blossom from a plain little kid to a beautiful young lady.
> 
> Raikou then asked her how had she been. She had to gather herself before she could answer him.
> 
> ...



Sorry. I thought he was a demon. I had no idea it was actually you I was sensing. he looked around and saw a clock. It was almost 3 o'clock Ivan, we should be heading back he then turned to Sophia and Nicholai

Yes. We shouldn't keep them waiting.

Hey, do the two of you want to come with us?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 14, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Sorry. I thought he was a demon. I had no idea it was actually you I was sensing. he looked around and saw a clock. It was almost 3 o'clock Ivan, we should be heading back he then turned to Sophia and Nicholai
> 
> Yes. We shouldn't keep them waiting.
> 
> Hey, do the two of you want to come with us?



Nicholai looked at Raikou, slightly amazed at how Raikou thought he was the demon. He sighed, there was always a first for everything. Raikou then asked the two if they wanted to go with him and his partner. Sophia and Nicholai looked at each other.

"I'm up for it if you're up for it," Nicholai told Sophia.

"Okay then," Sophia said as she looked from Nicholai to Raikou. Raikou's partner mentioned something about other people. She was curious about who they could be. Sophia walked over to the bench and picked up her bag containing the doll and the bag of pelmenis. 

"Do you have everything Sophia?" Nicholai asked her. 

"Yep, let's go" Sophia said with a smile.

*Elsewhere*

Senna and Karasu sat on a bench looking at the Bronze Horseman statue. Karasu checked his pocket watch.

"It's almost 3 o'clock," he noted. 

"So you think they found the demon?" Senna asked trying to make a conversation.

"Probably and knowing Raikou, that idiot, he probably started to beat the crap out of the poor soul without warning," Karasu said plainly as he looked off to the side.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 15, 2010)

> Kaibutsu gritted his teeth, if this guy knew his name it was most likely that he was one of the many that knew of his shameful rampage long ago. He shook it off though, he would redeem himself...
> 
> He drew his broadsword and it clashed with the mace. He began to push him back, he may have a slight speed advantage but it wouldn't be too bad seeing how he wielded the heavier weapon but there was still something.
> 
> Luckily he seemed to have the advantage in power. He pressed forward, slowly backing his opponent up. As he slowly forced Wisp's weapon downward he swung his armored leg and slammed it into his side, forcing him back some. As soon as he feel him push off his leg he charged forward swinging.




Wisp was pushed back and slid about five feet towards Ace as he readied himself to defend another blow. 

"Uh... Ace? Yeah, I know this guy from... well from where I'm from. He's no pushover. Might wanna try spell numero dos. This is getting kinda boring anyway..."

"Boring?!? I'm having the time of my life! Man against man! Or uh... whatever you are. But I really wanna see what that second spell is too so here we go, let's see what we've got here. *Enmaku!*"

As soon as Ace spoke the words that activated the spell. Not only did smoke begin to gush out of every pore in Wisp's body, but with every breath, more and more smoke entered the house. Soon the smoke became so dense that no one could see a thing.

"This is nice... I could get used to this." Wisp whispered. "I can't really see him, but I can feel him. It's almost like I can feel the smoke. And there's a armored man shaped hole where there's none. I assume that must be where you're at..." Wisp said as he charged his opponent as stealthily as he could. He aimed and where his sword wrist would be, hoping to break a few bones and leave his primary mode of attack useless.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Wisp was pushed back and slid about five feet towards Ace as he readied himself to defend another blow.
> 
> "Uh... Ace? Yeah, I know this guy from... well from where I'm from. He's no pushover. Might wanna try spell numero dos. This is getting kinda boring anyway..."
> 
> ...



Suddenly smoke filled the entire room. Tonbo coughed as it got in his face, "This is no good...Kaibutsu! Look towards the ground!" as he lowered his head Tonbo sent out the spell, "Gogyou!"

He shot a stream of fire that bursted a hole through the floor and helped clear the smoke. As he gained some visibility back he saw a figure attacking for his hand, pretty obvious who it was.

With a slight hand motion he repositioned his weapon and blocked the attack, "*Cough* We need to get out of this place, he's got too much of an advantage in this closed off area."

Kaibutsu pushed off Wisp's weapon, leaping back and grabbed hold of Tonbo with his none sword holding hand. He then back pedalled through where he recalled the door was before he broke it down and made his way into the hallway, "Lets leave them with a little present before we go, they were such gracious hosts," he says clenching his book, *"Gogyou!"* he fires a blast through the door and into their room.

They then headed down the stairs and out of the building. Kaibutsu gripped his blade with both hands as he watched the building, seems part of it had caught ablaze but he had a feeling the battle was not over yet so he stood prepared.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Nicholai looked at Raikou, slightly amazed at how Raikou thought he was the demon. He sighed, there was always a first for everything. Raikou then asked the two if they wanted to go with him and his partner. Sophia and Nicholai looked at each other.
> 
> "I'm up for it if you're up for it," Nicholai told Sophia.
> 
> ...



It was about ten minutes past three by the time Raikou and the others arrived at the specified location. When he saw Senna and Karasu, he called out to them Hey! Senna! Karasu! Were you waiting long? Sophia, Ivan, and Nicholai walked up behind him So we managed to find the demon I was sensing. Her name is Sophia and this is her partner, Nicholai. I asked them if they wanted to come with us for awhile, while we're here. Is that alright with you?

Ivan walked around and handed Senna and Karasu each a brown paper bag. This is for you Each one was filled with different desserts and treats. Since they were already in the store, he figured he should have gotten them something too.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 15, 2010)

Cooli said:


> It was about ten minutes past three by the time Raikou and the others arrived at the specified location. When he saw Senna and Karasu, he called out to them Hey! Senna! Karasu! Were you waiting long? Sophia, Ivan, and Nicholai walked up behind him So we managed to find the demon I was sensing. Her name is Sophia and this is her partner, Nicholai. I asked them if they wanted to come with us for awhile, while we're here. Is that alright with you?
> 
> Ivan walked around and handed Senna and Karasu each a brown paper bag. This is for you Each one was filled with different desserts and treats. Since they were already in the store, he figured he should have gotten them something too.



Senna stood up when she saw Raikou and Ivan come near. Two people were also with them. As soon as they came up to them, Raikou introduced the two as Sophia and Nicholai.

"It's very nice to meet you two," Senna said to them. 

"Likewise," Sophia said to Senna. Sophia then noticed Senna's instrument case, her eyes just lit up with excitment. Senna looked at Raikou.

"It's okay if they're with us, I really don't mind," Senna said. Karasu's eyes wandered over to Nicholai. The guy was covered in a few bruises and was a bit of a mess.

"What happened to you?" Karasu asked giving into his curiousity.

"I just received to most interesting greeting of my life," Nicholai said smiling.


----------



## Franky (Jul 15, 2010)

Candy said:


> The colliding force of both almost equally strong demons began to tear up the hummer. First came the doors, then the seats, and eventually they were about to meet up at the engine. SP and Orin were aware of this but they wouldn't have it any other way, they wanted to face off more then ever.
> 
> Eventually the fists did meet up at the engine, in fact the both went through the engine and collided at the center, causing the engine to rupture. This meant that the car was going to explode point blank in both their faces. SP crossed his arms over his chest at the last second he could possibly get, the rotations on his arms would be able to block a bit of the explosion, bu he would still be heavy damage.
> 
> ...



Orin fell back, just as Star Platinum, wiping the blood from his forehead. "This battle is going back and forth, like Clockwork!" Orin replied with a smirk, "I've never had such fun nor have  I ever faced such an equal opponent!" James walked over to Orin as Jotaro told him he would be fighting using him from now on. James threw his bags aside, both of them exploding from the lit matches he had pushed into them.

The explosion lit up behind James and Orin, but too far to harm anyone. "Fine, no more tricks between humans, just our surroundings and our Demons, the clashing of the two strongest powers!" James shouted, "NO MORE ATTACKING THE HUMANS IN THIS BATTLE!!! THIS IS AN ALL OUT BATTLE BETWEEN THE TWO STRONGEST!!!" The roar ruptured through the air, rippling Orin with pride and rippling Jotaro and Star Platinum with a different sense of pride: the pride of putting your life on the line to fight that which could overpower you, and the same pride was felt by Orin and James.

"Star Platinum... No one could ever match our strengths in battle, and no one could ever equal the pure output of energies in this fight! WHO CARES HOW LONG IT WILL LAST!!! *THE CLOCK WILL STOP AND TIME WILL STAND STILL FOR THIS FIGHT ALONE!!!!!"* Orin roared at Star Platinum and Jotaro. The opposition smiled as Orin's book began to glow stronger than ever, illuminating the night and bursting with energy, energy that shook the earth itself. " DON'T SLOW DOWN!!! HERE I COME, *STAR PLATINUM!!!!!!"*


----------



## Franky (Jul 15, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *We can either follow your friend, or hunt for the demon we set out to find. Since you decided to accept my offer, I'll allow you this slight bit of freedom before we begin our original plan* If Crow decided to go after Aittou, then Syn had a truck ready and waiting to take them. If not, then they would go to Syn's base and rest for a bit before heading out to find this demon.


"Seeing as you volunteered to help us protect Aittou, I will help you willingly with your adventure!" Crow replied, offering his hand, "Now let's go pound that Demon's head into the ground!"
_________________________________________

Jackson and Aittou arrived at their apartment, where Hughes lifted Lyla and carried her inside. "Set her down on that couch there," Jackson recommended, pointing to a couch, "I'll fetch some bandages and some antiseptics..."

Aittou sat in a chair across the glass coffee table in front of the couch. "Don't worry Lyla, I'll watch over you until you can fight again... even if it'll only be a day or so..." Aittou sighed, watching Jackson apply some antibiotics and wrap her wounds.

Lyla and Hughes slept soundly that night, but Aittou would not rest until Lyla was better. "You really do care for your friends, don't you, Aittou?" Jackson whispered, about to head to bed himself, "In fact, I remember that night you watched over me when I was ill... I could've died that night, and you never left my side... you really are a true friend, no matter how arrogant you may seem..." Aittou smiled softly, sighing a little at the compliment.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin fell back, just as Star Platinum, wiping the blood from his forehead. "This battle is going back and forth, like Clockwork!" Orin replied with a smirk, "I've never had such fun nor have  I ever faced such an equal opponent!" James walked over to Orin as Jotaro told him he would be fighting using him from now on. James threw his bags aside, both of them exploding from the lit matches he had pushed into them.
> 
> The explosion lit up behind James and Orin, but too far to harm anyone. "Fine, no more tricks between humans, just our surroundings and our Demons, the clashing of the two strongest powers!" James shouted, "NO MORE ATTACKING THE HUMANS IN THIS BATTLE!!! THIS IS AN ALL OUT BATTLE BETWEEN THE TWO STRONGEST!!!" The roar ruptured through the air, rippling Orin with pride and rippling Jotaro and Star Platinum with a different sense of pride: the pride of putting your life on the line to fight that which could overpower you, and the same pride was felt by Orin and James.
> 
> "Star Platinum... No one could ever match our strengths in battle, and no one could ever equal the pure output of energies in this fight! WHO CARES HOW LONG IT WILL LAST!!! *THE CLOCK WILL STOP AND TIME WILL STAND STILL FOR THIS FIGHT ALONE!!!!!"* Orin roared at Star Platinum and Jotaro. The opposition smiled as Orin's book began to glow stronger than ever, illuminating the night and bursting with energy, energy that shook the earth itself. " DON'T SLOW DOWN!!! HERE I COME, *STAR PLATINUM!!!!!!"*



"DONT WORRY ABOUT ME WHEN YOU HAVE YOURSELF TO WORRY ABOUT! ORA!!!" Yelled SP back at Orin as he threw his charged Diskuzen. "Star Platinum, I got your back. AMU ROTERUK!" says Jotaro with lots of emotion. The rotations began on SP's arms, "This time there will be no more messing around!" said SP while turning the rotations to form his destructive vacuum.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

*Nick*

He strolled the streets of Tokyo as he usually did, over the past few days while Takai had recovered he finally got around to purchasing a new pair of yellow sunglasses after that ass hole Silver Star or whatever broke them, though they were interesting fellows, and he certainly had plans for them in the future. After all he had to return the big guy's wallet that he had so carelessly dropped...

He could tell Takai was getting edgey...He had been so used to getting to kill his targets while they stayed in New York, but in his past two battles he hadn't gotten to kill a damn thing. If he didn't get to taste some blood soon things would get bad...

"Nick," a voice said from the shadows, "Yea what's up Big Red," he says casually, appearing to be talking to himself, "There're two demons in that building to your left...One is barely kickin'..."

"Oh, gona' take care of that cravin' you got going and then some huh," he nods and pulls out his book, "Alright, but I don't think our normal stealth tactics will work out so well, but you don't seem like you're feelin' stealth right now anyway..." he says looking at his blood thirsty demon.

"Lets just get this started..." Takai hovers up to the window of the apartment and took aim at one of the figures inside while Nick, after figuring out which room number it was, walked through the front door of the building and began to look around for it. Though he figured that Takai was ready to go and it wouldn't take much longer for him to reach the room so what the hell, "Akatama," he fires a blast of red energy straight through the window and at the figure inside.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 16, 2010)

"Your Father is going to kill you for sneaking out of the house." Sephiroth was explaining to Effy who was not paying any attention "Over there" she pointed to a black dude standing by an old rusty door. The hood was not a good place for a girl like Effy, but she had balls and Sephiroth. "Wats up lil mama." he said with a cocky smile, and she return the gesture. "Hey Diggy, is the boss man around?" "Yea yea let me ring you up." "Thanks bab." 

Diggy opened the door which was a elevater on the other side and let them through. Effy gave him a wink as they were going down. Why do you do that?" "Do what?" she said lighting up cig "You know what I'm talking about, I don't understand why you act like that, like some" before he could finish Effy kissed him on the lips Sep, you not my fucking boyfriend or my gaudian. So please shut the fuck up and let me handle this shit." Suddenly the elevater stoped "Lets go"


----------



## Franky (Jul 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> "DONT WORRY ABOUT ME WHEN YOU HAVE YOURSELF TO WORRY ABOUT! ORA!!!" Yelled SP back at Orin as he threw his charged Diskuzen. "Star Platinum, I got your back. AMU ROTERUK!" says Jotaro with lots of emotion. The rotations began on SP's arms, "This time there will be no more messing around!" said SP while turning the rotations to form his destructive vacuum.



"No letting up! Let's go, Orin!!!" James shouted back, "GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!!" Orin's mouth opened wide, the two beams bursting from his mouth and colliding the disk. The first slowed it, and the second collided and they canceled each other out. "KEEP PUSHING MORE AND MORE!!! GOOO!!! GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!" James roared, pouring as much as he could into the attack.

The beam was more powerful than usual as it burst from Orin's mouth and shredded though the air at Star Platinum, followed by another beam of equal magnitude.


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

Franky said:


> "No letting up! Let's go, Orin!!!" James shouted back, "GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!!" Orin's mouth opened wide, the two beams bursting from his mouth and colliding the disk. The first slowed it, and the second collided and they canceled each other out. "KEEP PUSHING MORE AND MORE!!! GOOO!!! GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!" James roared, pouring as much as he could into the attack.
> 
> The beam was more powerful than usual as it burst from Orin's mouth and shredded though the air at Star Platinum, followed by another beam of equal magnitude.



"Blocking my Dikuzen like that, Im a bit impressed! JOTARO!" responded SP to Orin. "Right! Roshirudo!" the shield blocked the beams that ripped through the air at them, but the shield dissipated after the second beam.

Jotaro and SP both jumped to the side of the shield while the shield was still up, "ROTERU, DISKUZEN, ROTERU!" yelled jotaro with an incredibly loud voice. SP followed the spells and sent out a roteru, diskuzen, and another roteru in that order. "How about THIS!"


----------



## Franky (Jul 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Blocking my Dikuzen like that, Im a bit impressed! JOTARO!" responded SP to Orin. "Right! Roshirudo!" the shield blocked the beams that ripped through the air at them, but the shield dissipated after the second beam.
> 
> Jotaro and SP both jumped to the side of the shield while the shield was still up, "ROTERU, DISKUZEN, ROTERU!" yelled jotaro with an incredibly loud voice. SP followed the spells and sent out a roteru, diskuzen, and another roteru in that order. "How about THIS!"



"Try again, STAR PLATINUM!!!!" Orin roared out as the attacks flew his way and his body began to glow. *"GHAAGURUK!!!"* James roared, throwing his head back and clenching his fist, pouring out Heart Energy with more to spare. Orin jumped around the attacks and flew through the air with a powerful kick to the ground at Star Platinum, aiming a speed-enhanced and Chaaguruk-enhanced fist at Star Platinum's gut.


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Try again, STAR PLATINUM!!!!" Orin roared out as the attacks flew his way and his body began to glow. *"GHAAGURUK!!!"* James roared, throwing his head back and clenching his fist, pouring out Heart Energy with more to spare. Orin jumped around the attacks and flew through the air with a powerful kick to the ground at Star Platinum, aiming a speed-enhanced and Chaaguruk-enhanced fist at Star Platinum's gut.



"Im not finished!!!! ONCE MORE!" Jotaro nodded, "*AMU ROTERUK*" screamed Jotaro with an over powering deep voice. The spirals came around SP's arms, this time at incredible speeds and power. Orin's fist then pounded in SP's gut, it was much more powerful then his earlier punch. 

SP spurted out blood from his mouth onto Orin's face, then he grabbed one of his arms. "YOU CANT AVOID THIS NOW!!!!!!!" 
"*ROTERU!!!!*"
An Roteru/Au roteruk powered punch flew at Orin's stomach.


----------



## Franky (Jul 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Im not finished!!!! ONCE MORE!" Jotaro nodded, "*AMU ROTERUK*" screamed Jotaro with an over powering deep voice. The spirals came around SP's arms, this time at incredible speeds and power. Orin's fist then pounded in SP's gut, it was much more powerful then his earlier punch.
> 
> SP spurted out blood from his mouth onto Orin's face, then he grabbed one of his arms. "YOU CANT AVOID THIS NOW!!!!!!!"
> "*ROTERU!!!!*"
> An Roteru/Au roteruk powered punch flew at Orin's stomach.



Orin's guts wrenched as he flew back and barely caught himself on the pavement, still wobbling. "Your punch... has gotten stronger in this fight alone!" Orin said, panting and wiping his mouth, "But I WON'T LOSE!!!" Orin's book began to glow brighter than before, and the text of a new spell revealed itself to James.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Senna stood up when she saw Raikou and Ivan come near. Two people were also with them. As soon as they came up to them, Raikou introduced the two as Sophia and Nicholai.
> 
> "It's very nice to meet you two," Senna said to them.
> 
> ...



Raikou smiled nervously at Karasu's question, and Nick's answer Anyway, where are we off to now Senna? We still have three days worth of time to kill before we start fighting, so I think we should make the best of it this was their time for fun. To ease the nerves before battle. 




Franky said:


> "Seeing as you volunteered to help us protect Aittou, I will help you willingly with your adventure!" Crow replied, offering his hand, "Now let's go pound that Demon's head into the ground!"



*In time....but for now, we rest.* he turned around and headed for the truck, the tail of his cloak flapping in the wind as he did. They headed to the base where they ate, slept, and washed up. The next morning, they entered a viewing room *Before the cameras went out at one of our buildings, we were able to acquire a small hint as to who our mystery target is* a clip played showing that just before a camera lost connection, it was hit by some kind of red energy attack *We were able to track him to the point that we know he is somewhere in Japan. Berith has informed me that there is an unusual amount of demons gathered here in Tokyo, and my guess is that this demon is one of them. Until we find this demon, we will defeat all the other demons, and force them to tell us everything they know about this demon. If you don't have any questions, then we shall set out immediately*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

Kuroshiro-

Iriko had managed to drag Kuroshiro from the field and he regained enough of himself to finish their trek home. "Nnngh..." He collapsed onto the cough. "Are you alright?" Iriko asked. "Yes, I just need to regain myself." He took a deep breath. "That demon, he didn't hold back at all..." He smirked a little bit. "I think we should meet with him again." Kuroshiro looked up at the ceiling. "He was crazy, but perhaps that craziness creates unexpected plans." He nodded. "Now excuse me Iriko, I'm going to go take a bath and then go to bed." Iriko nodded. "Kay."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 16, 2010)

Kiss was looking off the balcony, of her room, at the largest estate her father owned. *Kaito, darling, do come here.* Kaito stepped out of her room and onto the balcony as well. He was chewing his gum as usual. He blew a good sized bubble, that made a nice sound when it popped. *Kaito, dear. I grow bored just staying here with nothing to play with. What do you say we go out and adventure?* she said as she wrapped her arms around his neck, looking at up at him with enticing, yet sadistic eyes. Kaito merely blew another bubble. When it popped, he simply nodded his head in agreement. *Splendid.* she said as she laid her face and the palms of her hands on his chest *Off we go then* after persuading her father into giving his little princess permission to use the family jet for her own personal reasons, Kiss quickly packed her things. As she boarded the plane, tha captain asked "Where to Miss?" Kiss then looked at Kaito *Where do you think we should go, Kaito?* just then her book started to glow and a message read out. *Seems like our destination has already been determined* she said with a smile and laugh. She and Kaito the boarded her family jet, and headed towards the castle


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Asura and Nira?*

Nira slept, holding her pillow tight to her chest. ?stop, stop, stop?? She muttered in her sleep, rolling around. She stopped for about a second and then her eyes open. She rose, breathing deeply, and her chest rising slowly. She was rather, sweaty. ?geez~? She said, getting out of her bed. She was decked out in pink PJs. She rubbed at her eye sleepily. She opened her refrigerator, leaning forward to view its contents. Pressing a lip to her finger, she stared for a second. ?hmm~  I?ll make some of my famous sleepy tea!? She exclaimed, jumping up and down and clapping her fingers. ?okay? water, red wine, onions, hot sauce, bean sauce, chocobeans?. What am I missing??

She folded her arms and tapped her foot, thinking. Then her face lit up. If life was a cartoon, a light bulb would?ve flickered on. Sadly it is not. ?oh yeah, tea!? She grabbed the tea kettle, poured pretty much everything she could grab and then tossed in the package of tea. ?yay!!? She shouted, hopping up and down. Then she heard somebody shout from below. ?meep~ I forgot about my neighbors?? She then got quit, but continues to move around excitedly. She stopped. It was cold. She felt a breeze. But she hadn?t left the window open?

She looked over to see a pale-skinned, silver haired, young girl sitting at the window still. Her knees were bent and she was perched there so she could outlook the city. She seemed so focus on the task that she didn?t notice Nira. Nira rubbed her eye again and said, ?asura-?? The goddess turned to look at her. Her eyes were large and dilated. Then she looked back out at the city. Nira sighed. Asura had become increasingly more agitated in the past days. It apparently had to do with the many demons in the city. This worried Nira, a lot.

Truth be, despite Asura being her demon, she scared the crap out of her when she got like this. Nira merely stared, and as the tea kettle squealed, she still stood there, staring dumbly.  ?asura-san, maybe we should fight these other demons?? Asura looked at her, again, eyes even more huge. "yes, yes, Asura wishes to fight. Asura wants to kill other demons, burn their books. Will you help Asura, nira?? She asked, left eye twitching creepily. 

Nira?s head turned to the left. Her finger was to her mouth again. ?Uh? I guess so!? She exclaimed, then jumped up again. She noticed Asura was grinning. The demon put her hand on her sword. ?good, good, Asura likes Nira but was afraid that she wouldn?t want to fight?.? Asura stood up from her spot and walked over to Nira. ?But now she knows Nira will fight with her.? 

Nira had by now, put her tea into a cup and was drinking it. ?let me get dressed real quick~? She sung, hopping off happily to the closest. Asura nodded and went back to her spot at the window. ?yes, yes, so many demons for Asura to kill in this city of lights??


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Normally I would say no to stealing a car, however,? Kiyoshi looked back towards the scene of the other three demons, ?Anything's better than getting caught up in that right now.?
> 
> ?Mou, this sucks, I was ready to show them just how strong I could really be too.? Sakura complained, and Kiyoshi shook his head a little bit.
> 
> ...



Jack stomped down on the pedal as hard as possible, just incase the demons started to follow them. On the road, things got pretty quiet, and jack couldnt stand it. "So, I dont think we ever caught your names... Im jack, and this is gerit, just by he way."

Eventually they reached the house that jack had rented, it was quite big for a rental. _I guess this is what the mafia can buy_ thought Gerit as he entered the house with jack. "Well girls, hope you dont mind the guns that are laying around; just make your selfs at home." said jack as he put down his hat and took a seat on the couch.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jack stomped down on the pedal as hard as possible, just incase the demons started to follow them. On the road, things got pretty quiet, and jack couldnt stand it. "So, I dont think we ever caught your names... Im jack, and this is gerit, just by he way."
> 
> Eventually they reached the house that jack had rented, it was quite big for a rental. _I guess this is what the mafia can buy_ thought Gerit as he entered the house with jack. "Well girls, hope you dont mind the guns that are laying around; just make your selfs at home." said jack as he put down his hat and took a seat on the couch.



Kiyoshi looked at Jack, ?Ah yes, my name is Matsuda Kiyoshi, and the girl's name here is ?Flower Demon? Sakura.? Kiyoshi stated, he usually just called her Sakura for short, but she insisted that if he had to introduce her, he should use her title as well, because there could be a possibility they came across a few demons that Sakura knew while in the demon world.

Kiyoshi looked around at all the guns as he entered in the house, and Sakura blinked a little bit.

?This almost looks like something I'd expect to see in a fictional gang story.? Sakura laughed.

?This almost looks like something I'd expect to see when entering the house of a Yakuza, except less guns and more nunchucks.? Kiyoshi sighed a little bit, however he immediately flopped down on the couch across from Jack.

?Aww come on Kiyoshi, we're getting hospitality here, besides this place is so big.? Sakura seemed to be everywhere in the house at once, as if trying to explore some new mystical world she entered.

?Really? I thought this would be kind of small to you considering you come from another world.? Kiyoshi chuckled a little bit.


----------



## Franky (Jul 16, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *In time....but for now, we rest.* he turned around and headed for the truck, the tail of his cloak flapping in the wind as he did. They headed to the base where they ate, slept, and washed up. The next morning, they entered a viewing room *Before the cameras went out at one of our buildings, we were able to acquire a small hint as to who our mystery target is* a clip played showing that just before a camera lost connection, it was hit by some kind of red energy attack *We were able to track him to the point that we know he is somewhere in Japan. Berith has informed me that there is an unusual amount of demons gathered here in Tokyo, and my guess is that this demon is one of them. Until we find this demon, we will defeat all the other demons, and force them to tell us everything they know about this demon. If you don't have any questions, then we shall set out immediately*


"Fine, you have my word, Berith, that I will help you find this demon by any means necessary," Said Crow, with a nod from Jessica.


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Nick*
> 
> He strolled the streets of Tokyo as he usually did, over the past few days while Takai had recovered he finally got around to purchasing a new pair of yellow sunglasses after that ass hole Silver Star or whatever broke them, though they were interesting fellows, and he certainly had plans for them in the future. After all he had to return the big guy's wallet that he had so carelessly dropped...
> 
> ...



"GINISWINRUK!!!" came a voice from outside the building just as the new demon fired his spell. Just before the red beam burst into the apartment, Aittou's wings of light collided with it and stop it, holding it off until it dissipated mid-air, the two had come down from the roof. "My, my... It seems Aittou was right when he woke me up warning me of Demons... it looks as if we were just in time~!"

Aittou nodded as he stood in front of the window, glaring at the new demon and human, his wings illuminating the night. "If you go anywhere near the people in this home, I will break your neck in two!!!" Aittou roared, a fiery will to protect blaring in his eyes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

Franky said:


> "GINISWINRUK!!!" came a voice from outside the building just as the new demon fired his spell. Just before the red beam burst into the apartment, Aittou's wings of light collided with it and stop it, holding it off until it dissipated mid-air, the two had come down from the roof. "My, my... It seems Aittou was right when he woke me up warning me of Demons... it looks as if we were just in time~!"
> 
> Aittou nodded as he stood in front of the window, glaring at the new demon and human, his wings illuminating the night. "If you go anywhere near the people in this home, I will break your neck in two!!!" Aittou roared, a fiery will to protect blaring in his eyes.



"An angel...?" Takai says, interest raised, "Well isn't this interesting..." he says with a smirk.

"This is perfect..." he says with a malicious grin, "I need something to sink my teeth into, and I couldn't have picked a better target," he partially unravels a chain that was wrapped around his arm he then whips it around the angel's leg and gives it a tug, forcing him downward.

"You see I am Takai, the Crimson Devil," he says with an even wider grin, "And I couldn't think of something I'd rather do than kill the two in there as well as their little guardian angel," he says raising his other arm up and aiming at the building.

"Akatama, Akatama," he fires off one blast at the building and another one conducts through the chain and heads straight for the Angel.

*Teishu*

The silver haired boy walked home from school, a blank look on his face, showing no emotion as the wind blows through his hair. He reaches his small house at the end of town.

*"I'm home,"* he says as he walks through the door, "Helloooo Teishu," his grandfather says greeting him, "*Hey grandpa, where's Jin?"* 

"Hoho, he's outside training as usual," Teishu nods and heads out of the door to see Jin, shirtless and pounding at a large rocky mountain surface in the distance, denting it with each blow.

"Teichu," he says, slamming his fist into the rock once again, not even looking towards his book keeper, "Tonight, we need to start..." 

Teichu nods, *"I'll prepare, once night takes over we'll move out,"* he heads back towards the house as Jin pounds into the rock once again.


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "An angel...?" Takai says, interest raised, "Well isn't this interesting..." he says with a smirk.
> 
> "This is perfect..." he says with a malicious grin, "I need something to sink my teeth into, and I couldn't have picked a better target," he partially unravels a chain that was wrapped around his arm he then whips it around the angel's leg and gives it a tug, forcing him downward.
> 
> ...



The chain began to spark with energy flowing straight at Aittou as he flew up to avoid falling down. With his powerful wing beats, it was impossible to pull him over, yet he wasn't strong enough to actually whip Takai all over the concrete. "These wings of light will never let someone as uncouth as you harm my love and her human partner!" Aittou shouted as he shielded the building with his wings and sliced/burnt through the chain with his other wing.

Aittou had been lucky that these were only level 1 attacks, though, as he may not have been able to block anything else, seeing as it was his weakness that he had to protect Lyla. "You who would be so vile as to attack a woman in her darkest of hours while she heals will never topple my beacon of hope!!!" Aittou spouted another speech. "Ginisureido!"

The beam of light energy flew from Aittou's mouth, flying towards Takai.


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin's guts wrenched as he flew back and barely caught himself on the pavement, still wobbling. "Your punch... has gotten stronger in this fight alone!" Orin said, panting and wiping his mouth, "But I WON'T LOSE!!!" Orin's book began to glow brighter than before, and the text of a new spell revealed itself to James.



As Orin went flying back, Jotaros book started to glow, as did James'. "Star Platinum, theres a new spell!" said jotaro as he flashed to the slightly injured Star Platinum. SP turned back, "Well what are you waiting for! use it!" said star platinum in an encouraging voice. "Lets see what this spell is all about! *GIGANO ROTERU*!" A super powered Roteru burst out of SP's arms, it was headed for Orin. 



GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi looked at Jack, ?Ah yes, my name is Matsuda Kiyoshi, and the girl's name here is ?Flower Demon? Sakura.? Kiyoshi stated, he usually just called her Sakura for short, but she insisted that if he had to introduce her, he should use her title as well, because there could be a possibility they came across a few demons that Sakura knew while in the demon world.
> 
> Kiyoshi looked around at all the guns as he entered in the house, and Sakura blinked a little bit.
> 
> ...



Gerit decided to not sit on the couch and indulge himself in this tom foolery, he walked up the stairs in an attempt to get to the roof. _Even after fighting hard, I still have to train,_ thought Gerit while remembering his loss to SP. He then continued to walked up the stairs is a sulking-ish manner.

"Ah, dont mind Gerit, hes just a bit mad that he lost to Star Platinum. I myself was surprised when he lost like that, it was pretty bad." said Jack with a small frown on his face.

But then he immediately turned it back into a smile, "But dont mind him for now, make your selfs at home; explore as much as you want!" said jack with a small chuckle. "And as for the yakuza, Im not with them, Im with the mexican Cartels!" declared Jack with a grin.


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy said:


> As Orin went flying back, Jotaros book started to glow, as did James'. "Star Platinum, theres a new spell!" said jotaro as he flashed to the slightly injured Star Platinum. SP turned back, "Well what are you waiting for! use it!" said star platinum in an encouraging voice. "Lets see what this spell is all about! *GIGANO ROTERU*!" A super powered Roteru burst out of SP's arms, it was headed for Orin.



Orin jumped the attack, knowing how powerful it would be due to the word "gigano". "I'll show you what we can do! RAJA GINISUSEN!!!!" James shouted. Orin's lantern slipped out from under his sleeves, and in a bright flash of light blinded both Jotaro and Star Platinum, but it didn't effect Orin or his partner.

"No letting up! GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!" James cried while their enemies were still blinded. The two beams came thundering at Star Platinum, any shield would be broken by the power of the first, and Star Platinum would be whacked with the force of the second.


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin jumped the attack, knowing how powerful it would be due to the word "gigano". "I'll show you what we can do! RAJA GINISUSEN!!!!" James shouted. Orin's lantern slipped out from under his sleeves, and in a bright flash of light blinded both Jotaro and Star Platinum, but it didn't effect Orin or his partner.
> 
> "No letting up! GINISU RIORUREIDO!!!" James cried while their enemies were still blinded. The two beams came thundering at Star Platinum, any shield would be broken by the power of the first, and Star Platinum would be whacked with the force of the second.



Having been blinded, there was only one way to avoid Orins attacks, "DO IT, JOTARO!"
"OK!, Roteru!" said Jotaro, but with not that much emotion. Even if it wasnt fueled by emotion, it still propelled SP and jotaro up high enough to dodge any attack that might have been coming. "Now for the counter attack!" said jotaro in mid air, "Diskuzen, Diskuzen, GIGANO ROTERU!"

SP conjured a disk in each hand and threw them at Orin as hard as he could, then where ever Orin would dodge to, a Gigano spell would be heading to.

OOC: set plox?


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy said:


> Having been blinded, there was only one way to avoid Orins attacks, "DO IT, JOTARO!"
> "OK!, Roteru!" said Jotaro, but with not that much emotion. Even if it wasnt fueled by emotion, it still propelled SP and jotaro up high enough to dodge any attack that might have been coming. "Now for the counter attack!" said jotaro in mid air, "Diskuzen, Diskuzen, GIGANO ROTERU!"
> 
> SP conjured a disk in each hand and threw them at Orin as hard as he could, then where ever Orin would dodge to, a Gigano spell would be heading to.
> ...



OOC: You don't have limitless heart energy, at this point, after 2 Gigano spells and those two Diskusens and whatever else you've done, you should be running pretty much dry...

"ORIN!!!! CHAAGURUK!!!!" James shouted, fretting that this onslaught would be the finisher. Orin dropped to the ground just as the attacks were fired and dashed to the left to avoid the first disk, which grazed his shoulder just barely. He dashed back to the right to avoid the other one, which missed completely. But, he wasn't fast enough to totally avoid the Gigano spell coming from behind, and was grazed on the side, leaving a large wound trickling with blood.

Orin had made it out alive, but not with out some major injuries. This wouldn't be it, but it sure as hell was close to it! "James... it's time... *cough*... use "that"... now!" Orin said, coughing up some blood and wiping his mouth. James nodded. There had been one spell that they hadn't used since they received it. They had kept its power hidden from every demon there was. "Here it comes... our ultimate power! I'LL SHOW YOU ORIN'S TRUE POTENTIAL!!! *CHAAJIRU AMURUK!!!!!!!!*"

A strange power enticed Orin's arms, causing them to glow a light blue. Orin's body began to pulse with the power of his family's Demon Energy. Along with the power of Chaaguruk, his entire body was coursing with power. "Now... Star Platinum... I'LL SHOW YOU MY TRUE STRENGTH!!!!" Orin roared, charged at him. Orin feinted in all directions, becoming but a line of light in a circle around Star Platinum and Jotaro. Due to the light from his one glow, the afterimages mingled into a halo of light encircling the two opponents.

Orin sprang from the circle behind Jotaro and Star Platinum with undeniable speed and tagged them both on the back of the head, and just as Star Platinum and Jotaro began to turn, they stopped frozen in time. Orin began to go all out with as many Chaaguruk punches as he could. The time stop began to wear off as Star's fist began to move once more, slamming into Orin's face as the combined punches were felt all at once all over his body.

Both of them went flying to the ground, coughing up blood and bleeding everywhere. They were both out for the count, a tie. The two fainted on the concrete as the moon glowed above them.

"STAR.... Plati... num!" Jotaro shouted, starting to fall and looking back to the hotel, running on almost no heart energy and pretty banged up himself, "If only... I... had... red bull..." Jotaro fainted, desperately looking to the sparkling can of Red Bull sitting on the night stand in his Hotel Room.

"Could... have... had a... V8..." James cried out, as he himself, also running on empty and beat up pretty badly, fell to his knees, "So-... -rry... Orin... I couldn't... win..." James, too, fainted.
__________________________________________________

The four of them awoke, sore, battered, and bruised, a day later as the morning dawn rose in the sky above them. "Jotaro... You're the only man I think will ever match us..." James complimented the two as he rubbed his sore stomach. "Star Platinum... only you could've with stood my abilities... I think we should team up, so that we can fight each other once more, in the Demon King Competition!"

(OOC: End of the storm music)
[divshare]myId=12023748-634[/divshare]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> The chain began to spark with energy flowing straight at Aittou as he flew up to avoid falling down. With his powerful wing beats, it was impossible to pull him over, yet he wasn't strong enough to actually whip Takai all over the concrete. "These wings of light will never let someone as uncouth as you harm my love and her human partner!" Aittou shouted as he shielded the building with his wings and sliced/burnt through the chain with his other wing.
> 
> Aittou had been lucky that these were only level 1 attacks, though, as he may not have been able to block anything else, seeing as it was his weakness that he had to protect Lyla. "You who would be so vile as to attack a woman in her darkest of hours while she heals will never topple my beacon of hope!!!" Aittou spouted another speech. "Ginisureido!"
> 
> The beam of light energy flew from Aittou's mouth, flying towards Takai.



"Akaguro," a pair of red gauntlets and boots wrap formed and he flew higher into the sky at great speeds to avoid the blast. 

"What part of _Devil_ don't you understand!" he says speeding forward and slamming his fist down on top of Aittou. He just manages to lift his hands up to block the fist but the force still send him crashing to the ground.

"I don't care about the weak, they shouldn't be in this competition to begin with," he takes aim at the window once again, "I'm just putting them out of their misery!"

"Akatama," as it charges in his hand Aittou shot to the sky and rammed into him, redirecting the blast into the wall of the building instead of the window, creating a massive hole in the room's wall.

"You won't deny me of my kill goody boy!" he says slamming the palm of his gauntlet covered glove into his chest, sending him crashing to the ground, *"Akatama!"* he fires another blast at the fallen angel.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

Nira had gotten dressed. She walked out of the front door, but Asura hadn?t followed her. Nira opened the door, and checked the mat, for her extra pair of keys. She smiled and then locked the door. She might lose it in the battle. Where was Asura though? Then her question was answered as Asura jumped out of the window on the second floor, and slammed on top of a car. The alarm went off. Asura turned to look at Nira and ran off. Nira put a finger to her mouth. ?maybe I should run?? She decided too because she heard her drunken neighbor let out a cry of rage. Nira took off, following Asura as the demon crossed the forest. ?asura-wait up!? She shouted. The demon stopped and looked at Nira.

Her eyes were filled with demonic bloodlust. Nira wisely didn?t say anything else, but Asura did slow down. As they got out of the forest, Nira grabbed Asura by her shoulder and hoped that the demon didn?t react by chopping off her head. She stopped, dead in her tracks. ?y-you can?t just run into the street, Asura. You?d hit a car.? Asura paused for a second and then looked at Nira and said, ?Thank you, Nira.? She then looked back out at the city and sniffed. ?a demon is in this area?? She muttered, apparently calm. ?how can you tell?? Nira asked, put her finger on lip again. 

Asura shrugged. ?my heartbeat, Asura?s heartbeat beats faster and I have the urge to kill.? She told Nira simply. It creped Nira out and she shivered, pretending it was from the cold. Asura pointed to a building. ?if my, Asura?s senses are correct, he is over there?? Nira nodded and pulled out Asura?s spell book.  Asura ran off again, this time hopping on a tree and then leaping above the street and cars, landing on top of another building. This startled a few drivers, and nearly caused a crash. Nira quickly ran through the street. Asura hopped down, landing in a puddle of dirty water. Nira looked down and noticed she wasn?t wearing shoes.

It apparently didn?t bother the demon. Asura sniffed the air again and a grin started to creep on her face. ?asura can smell his blood. It is time.? Asura bounded off in the direction of the building, and Nira followed, once again, wisely.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

*Teishu*

As night filled the sky Teishu prepared in his room, throwing on his black sleeveless shirt, black pants, pulling his hood over his face and raising the mask over his mouth. He straps on his bladed arm bands and bladed boots and then puts on his belt, filled to the brim with weapons. And most importantly he strapped a small black bag to his back, Jin's dark gray spell book incased inside.

The door opens suddenly and he draws one of his shuriken, but it is Jin, "They're approaching," he says calmly, *"They're coming to us? Well that wasn't part of the plan..."* he shrugs, *"Well we can still get the jump on them, lets go."*

With that he flips out of the window and lands on a tree, swinging off it and on top of a building over looking the street. Jin simply walks out of the front door, "Little fairy...Just walk through the streets..." he says casually.

He then sees a shoeless white haired girl rushing through the street with another girl behind her, barely, "Stop," he says holding out a hand as they come to a halt, "I don't need introductions...I don't need a speech...I just want to get to the battle..." he says cocking back his fist and getting in a position to fight.

Unknown to the newly arrived duo Teishu was watching from the shadows. He saw the girl with the book, noting she was the book keeper. She seemed harmless enough, he didn't think he'd have to pull anything against her, hell he'd feel kind of bad if he did. Though the other one looked a little nuts, clearly the demon of the pair, and he would have no problem attacking that one...

He drew three shuriken from his bag and silently threw them straight for the girl, coming from the shadow of the building so neither of them would see it coming. However Jin knew what would happen. He'd suprise them with the initial attack and after that hit he'd make his charge in with his bone crushing physical strength.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

?they?re already here?? Asura said, then her eyes widened. ?Nira!!!? She moved incredibly fast, movement agile, but bestial in nature. She unsheathed her sword, and blocked the incoming shuriken with her blade. One of them went past it, though, hitting the wall. Asura sniffed the air. ?asura smells your stench demon?? Nira had fallen on the ground, but Asura stood in front of her. Nira was shaken up by the fact that somebody tried to kill her, but she had been warned. She opened the book and shouted the spell, ?hone-ganzu!?  

Asura had already matched the direction of the attack, and raised her hand, licked her lips. She fired off five bone bullets from her hand in the enemy?s direction. Cackling, she shouted, ?Come out to play~?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Nira and Asura?*
> 
> ?they?re already here?? Asura said, then her eyes widened. ?Nira!!!? She moved incredibly fast, movement agile, but bestial in nature. She unsheathed her sword, and blocked the incoming shuriken with her blade. One of them went past it, though, hitting the wall. Asura sniffed the air. ?asura smells your stench demon?? Nira had fallen on the ground, but Asura stood in front of her. Nira was shaken up by the fact that somebody tried to kill her, but she had been warned. She opened the book and shouted the spell, ?hone-ganzu!?
> 
> Asura had already matched the direction of the attack, and raised her hand, licked her lips. She fired off five bone bullets from her hand in the enemy?s direction. Cackling, she shouted, ?Come out to play~?



"Teishu can take care of himself, but you should really focus on the opponent in front of you," Jin crashed his fist into her stomach sending her crashing back. He had already sprung forward as soon as the shuriken had been deflected, and as soon as she took her eye off of him it was game over.

Meanwhile Teishu did a few flips to avoid the incoming bones, *"Jishaku,"* he says reaching into his bag for the book as he casts the spell.

Suddenly the three shuriken that had been deflected rose back to into the sky and fired straight at the downed Ashura. However as they picked up speed one took to the sky, one turned to attack from the side and the other kept it's path straight. The three shuriken coming from different directions headed straight for the bone girl.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

Nira caught Asura?s eyes as she was knocked down by Jin. She knew what it meant. Take cover, stay out of sight, and let Asura do the fighting. Nira nodded, ran off into the shadows. She turned around to see three shuriken coming for the down Asura, just as she stood up. ?no!? Nira shouted to her demon. ?soru-hone!? Asura let out a howl of pleasure as she ripped out her arm?s bone, and it became a sword. With furoi o ken in her other hand, she started to spin, incredibly fast. Both swords act as a high speed shield, deflecting the shuriken back in various directions. They bounced off harmlessly against the steel. 

Asura stopped spinning once all the shuriken had been blocked, bent. With her sword, she spun it in her hand. She felt her need to draw blood. She moved her neck to the side, still grinning. A few pops and crunches were heard. ?a few broken ribs are nothing for Asura.? She said, speaking to Jin. Then Asura moved with incredible speed once more. Jin was strong, but Asura was fast. It helped that she weighed little and that her swords didn?t slow her down much. She charged at Jin, her bones regrew and slid back in place.
?jishaku,? Asura jumped backwards, as the shuriken she had just knocked away moved again and attempted to skewer her. 

She cursed. ?this will be a hard-fought battle for Asura?? Jin wasn?t the only one with a human hiding in the darkness, though. Asura leapt into the air, spending crazily at the air and flying towards Jin. She brought down furoi o ken in a slash, after she finished her spin, once she was close to the demon. Jin hopped back. He hadn?t exactly been expecting this, though. Asura threw her sword. 

Now normally, a sword wasn?t an ideal throwing weapon. Well it wasn?t a throwing weapon. However, Asura?s sword weighed only one pound, yet was hard as steel. When she threw a sword with that amount of power, it was enough to puncture the rips and go straight through the heart.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Jin took notice of his opponents speed. He had been training his speed and agility nearly as much as he had his power but there was something about her that made her speed superior. 

The next thing he saw coming was her sword, right for him, "Kinzoku," a large round steel shield, about 5 feet in diameter, formed in front of him, stopping the sword in it's track. 

That wasn't the end of it though, the edges of the weapon had been formed to thin to a sharp edge. He grabbed hold of it, spun around and threw it like a frisbee right at her. With the speed it was going it could slice her clean in two.

He wasn't done there though, "Kinzoku," he formed a pair of steel gauntlets around his hands and charged in after the disk. If by chance she did manage to avoid the death circle coming at her she would have a steely punch in the face as a concelation prize.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

Asura didn?t even bother dodging the shield. She instead turned to the wall behind her and ran at it. She stretched her leg and slammed her foot into the wall. Her other foot followed, and Asura ran up the wall. She didn?t go high, before back flipping off the wall and landing behind Jin who was now in front of her. He didn?t have time to react, because he was still charging forward. Asura unsheathed furoi o ken and slashed at his back in one single swipe.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

"Jishaku" the disk that he had launched before came flying back in time to block the sword attack. Jin then twisted around and slammed his steel covered fist into the disk.

The flat surface of the disk crashed into Asura and the force continued to send her back. While the battle had been going on Teishu had been busy at work, he had set up a mass of kunai dug into the wall, pointed end outward, and Asura was headed straight for them. She was about to be sandwiched by the disk and the spikes as the force from the punch kept her pinned to the fast flying disk.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

Asura cursed. These guys were smart, not a thug who had found some demon. It appeared they hadn?t taken in the possibility of Nira, though. ?soru-hone!? Asura heard Nira shout from the shadows. Asura grinned, and pulled out a bone while she flew at the wall. She moaned in pleasure, but didn?t take long for her to slam the newly formed bone sword into the wall of kunai, where there was an opening. This stops the momentum of the shield, and then she kicked it off with her legs.  The shield was troublesome, but she couldn?t get rid of it at the moment. Asura ripped the sword out of the wall. She didn?t thrust it, but merely held it in her hand to block anymore attacks.

?Best that Asura gets away from wall of kunai,? She muttered, moving slowly away from the wall. ?Not good for her health.? Obviously.

Asura was faced with a dilemma, though. She didn?t know where the pesky human was who had been setting up the traps. She didn?t want Nira to go and try and fight him either, because he?s was skilled at this type of thing, maybe an assassin. Nira had managed to stay out of sight, but if she revealed herself, she would be open to attack. Asura growled. She raised her hand though and Nira could see it so she shouted, ?hone-ganzu,? Out sped five bullets of bullet towards Jin. She spread her fingers so that they would have enough space between them and Asura watched them ricochet in all directions at Jin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Jin swung his fist horizontally, just managing to punch two of the bone bullets that were attacking from the front out of sky, "Kinzoku," with his other hand oustretched in a different direction a smaller shield than from before formed just in time to block two more. He then lowered himself as the final bullet skimmed his shoulder instead of piercing through his heart.

"Asura was right..." he says to the woman before chucking the newly formed shield at her like he had done before. She leaped into the air to avoid it but Jin had already predicted she had done so and had leaped up there as well, fist cocked back.

She just managed to spin out of the way in mid air, sending his fist crashing into the concrete below, "Jishaku," the mass of kunai shoot from the wall and head straight for Asura, who is stranded in mid air, "The wall of kunai is bad for her health..." he says from below, removing his fist from the indent he had made in the road.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

Asura cursed as a kunai cut into her shoulder and leg. She started to spin though, as more kunai were launched. She pulled out both of her blades, and spin in a circle, deflecting the kunai that came at her. A few bypassed the shield and cut her in various places, before hitting the ground, bent and out of shape so that they were no longer sharp ninja weapons. Once Asura finished her spin, she landed on a nearby building. She was out of sight, but she doubted that it would last for long. She coughed out blood and cursed. She took a deep breathe in and stood up. Lucky for Asura, her body already healed faster because she was a demon but with her power of bone, her body didn?t hurt as much. She looked below her and saw Nira moved again, she looked up for a second. Asura grinned at her. Her body hurt, but the pain merely felt natural to her. 

Nira nodded to Asura and shouted the spell. ?hone-ganzu!? Bullets launched forward, but Asura didn?t stay in one spot. She hopped from roof to roof, firing bullets in all directions.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Jin quickly tracked her down from where the bones were flying from and began to follow her movement on the ground. As the two rushed through the area, her along the rooftops and Jin along the streets, he did he best to punch them out of the sky as they came.

However this defense wouldn't last for long, some bullets were already starting to break through. One of the bullets smacks into his side, "Gah, this won't work...Teishu!"

"Jishaku" the larger shield from before flies in to protect him from the bullets and the second shield flies at Asura on the roof top. She hops back to avoid the shield but her attack is haulted.

Jin hops on his shield and flies himself onto the rooftop. He then holds his arms out in a Kung Fu fashion as the sharp edged shields raise around him. He diagnally slashes his hand across the air and as he does the larger shield comes down towards Asura.

She dodges it but then Jin motions for the smaller shield to come in from the side. With a quick motion she manages to just block it with her sword. She narrowly avoids the flying disks as he continues his assault.

He holds his arms out wide and then brings them in, sending the two steel shields to come in and crush her like cymbols. "Kinzoku," a long blade forms in front of him. He then slams his palm into the hilt with great force, sending the blade soaring at her along with the two incoming shields.


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> OOC: You don't have limitless heart energy, at this point, after 2 Gigano spells and those two Diskusens and whatever else you've done, you should be running pretty much dry...
> 
> "ORIN!!!! CHAAGURUK!!!!" James shouted, fretting that this onslaught would be the finisher. Orin dropped to the ground just as the attacks were fired and dashed to the left to avoid the first disk, which grazed his shoulder just barely. He dashed back to the right to avoid the other one, which missed completely. But, he wasn't fast enough to totally avoid the Gigano spell coming from behind, and was grazed on the side, leaving a large wound trickling with blood.
> 
> ...




Jotaro got up broke into a motel room. There he got some clothes, he then put on those clothes and went outside. By this time SP had stood up, and was looking at jotaro. "What do you think?" asked SP to jotaro. "I say, why not, we'll get pretty far with these guys" said jotaro as he threw on his coat.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Fine, you have my word, Berith, that I will help you find this demon by any means necessary," Said Crow, with a nod from Jessica.



Berith simply grunted at Crow giving his word to help him *Excellent.* Syn said with a grin. *Then we'll begin here* he placed a map on the table and pointed to a place in the suburbs. *From what Berith can tell, there are at least two demons in the general area and they are the closest to our position.* With that, they left the room and jumped into the armored truck. With a small team in two other trucks, they headed towards their first targets. The closer they got, the easier it was for Crow and Berith to sense the two demons, and vice versa. *We'll be there soon. Get ready.* They were only a few minutes out and closing


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura…*

Asura broke off in another spin as the shields came at her. She spun on her heel, using the shorter blade to block the short shield, while furoi o ken, lashed out at the larger shield. She pushed them both back, and they flew to the sides. Her bone sword snapped in half however, the two rolling off in different directions. She cursed, but managed to block the flying sword with furoi o ken. She knocked it to the side, like she had done with the shields and hoped that they wouldn’t fly at her later. She looked up to see Jin charge at her with those steel gauntlets again. He swung with his fist, but Asura jumped back. She licked her lips, tasting the blood in the air. Coughing, as she dodged another punch she said, “you sure do know how to get the blood running in a lady.”

Smiling, she flipped backwards. “soru-hone!” Nira shouted and Asura ripped another bone out of her arm. That was why Asura was so dangerous. She could keep on ripping the bones out, and a new one would grow right back in place. However, she could eventually run out of heart energy if she kept creating new blades from her bones. It would be best to take a few hits from then on out. Asura launched her sword forever at Jin, and Asura followed with furoi o ken. Jin blocked the bone with a gauntlet, but Asura had launched herself forward at his torso…


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

After blocking the first sword Asura shot right at him, "Good thing I've got two gauntlets..." he says as he holds furoi o ken in his grip, the tip just piercing his exposed chest, some blood trickling town but nothing major.

"Oh and did I mention I have two gauntlets..." he had already smacked away the first bone sword and his other hand was free to smash her through the roof of the building. 

He hops down into the hole that he made and spots Asura getting back to her feet, both of them now on the top floor of the building, "Looks like your in trouble now, your hidden partner can't know when you want spells from inside here," he says punching his gauntlets together.

"Hmph, nor can your partner," Jin shakes his head, "My partner is two steps in front of both of us..." he says with an all knowing look on his face, *"Jishaku," * Teishu says, standing on two kunai dug in the wall and peaking through the window from the outside.

With a few quick hand motions the metal from desks, chairs, and all of the other supplies in the office wrap around Asura, holding down her arms and legs, "That's step one," something catches his ear, the slight sound of something burning, "And here comes step two," he says rushing towards a window and jumping out of it.

Asura looks around confused until she sees several small balls attached to kunai that are dug into the walls and the floor. There is a string coming out of each of them, and that string is a fuse, and that sound he heard is those fuses burning, and it seems he got out just in time because they're just about to go boom...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?  *

?This is probably going to hurt Asura a lot?? Asura said. She wasn?t talking about the explosion of course. She wouldn?t even be around for the explosion. She was talking about the fact that she had already begin to rearrange her bones while the demon had been talking. She broke her arm first, letting out a small scream mixed with excitement, pleasure, and pain. She moved it from underneath the desk that had pinned it down though. She then started to lift off all the other junk away from her body. She staggered to her feet, popping bones which she had moved from their original place into place. Then she looked around. It was about to go boom. She ran to the window, which was already broken. She hopped out of it, but slammed into the ground.

She heard a crack. Asura stumbled to her feet and walked away as the building blew up in an explosion. She saw Nira hiding in the alleyway. Asura smiled at her hand and stumbled over. Nira almost let out a shriek, but Asura put a finger to her mouth. ?They probably think that explosion killed Asura? She is here, though and she has the advantage.? She told Nira. Then she gestured to the spell book. ?She is going to toss their book in that fire they created. Trying to burn Asura was a very mean thing to do, don?t you agree?? 

Asura then disappeared, leaving Nira there. Far away, Jin and Teishu were observing the fire, staying in the shadows so that nobody could see them. Asura leapt down from her spot on the top of the roof and Nira shouted, ?soru-hone,? She ripped out a bone on her arm, already broken and transformed it into a blade. Her sword was coming directly down on Teishu?s head. However, Teishu was a ninja and Jin?s senses already improved because of his demonic nature, grabbed Teishu and moved him out of the way. Asura barely missed the two, but she did lash out with her foot, kicking Jin in the back, so that he fell on top of Teishu. Nira ran out of the shadows then, trying to grab the book?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

As Asura reached for the book she swiftly recieved an elf to the face sending her stumbling backwards. Jin gets up, "You think sloppy tactics like that will beat us," he turns but Teishu is already gone, "Damn ninjas..."

He just turns in time to notice the incoming blade, he moves to the side so he only recieves a cut on his shoulder, "Gah, bitch..." he spins around and delivers a back hand that she blocks with her blade. 

The force is too much for it though and she slides back and out of the alley. Jin is right behind her, letting out a flurry of punches that she narrowly dodges one after another before finally leaping all the way back.

"Jishaku," Jin raises his arm and his left gauntlet flies off at her. She blocks with her sword but it gets caught up in the gauntlet and the two crash through the window of one of the buildings. 

He then charges forward, pulling his naked left fist back and then thrusting it forward,*"Kinzoku,"* a smaller gauntlet but one with spikes in the knuckles forms around his fist as it goes forward at the girl.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Asura and Nira?*

Asura unsheathed furoi o ken, the blade she hadn?t been using. She blocked Jin?s strike, barely, and she skidded back on her feet. ?asura says that this is getting boring.? Asura told Jin, dodging another punch. One of the spikes cut her cheek and Asura grins.?asura says that you?re making her feel hungry.? She licked at the blood with her cheek, this time dodging a kick from Jin. Even when she was slowed down by her injuries, she was still moving faster then Jin. Jin was only getting more irritated by the insane Asura, who kept on dodging his attacks. ?it?s about time we end this.? Asura told Jin, jumping out of reach of his fist. ?soru-hone,? She heard Nira shout. Asura ripped out another bone and then slashed forward with it. 

He blocked with his left arm. Asura slammed her fingers into his stomach, though. ?hone-ganzu!? There was a bang. Blood went flying either way?


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jotaro got up broke into a motel room. There he got some clothes, he then put on those clothes and went outside. By this time SP had stood up, and was looking at jotaro. "What do you think?" asked SP to jotaro. "I say, why not, we'll get pretty far with these guys" said jotaro as he threw on his coat.


"Cool beans!" Orin shouted, quoting an old TV show he'd seen at James's apartment in London. "So, where are we going next?"


Cooli said:


> Berith simply grunted at Crow giving his word to help him *Excellent.* Syn said with a grin. *Then we'll begin here* he placed a map on the table and pointed to a place in the suburbs. *From what Berith can tell, there are at least two demons in the general area and they are the closest to our position.* With that, they left the room and jumped into the armored truck. With a small team in two other trucks, they headed towards their first targets. The closer they got, the easier it was for Crow and Berith to sense the two demons, and vice versa. *We'll be there soon. Get ready.* They were only a few minutes out and closing


"So, who is it we're attacking right now?" Crow asked, sensing them but unable to tell who they were from just that.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> "So, who is it we're attacking right now?" Crow asked, sensing them but unable to tell who they were from just that.



Syn reached into his jacket and pulled out an envelope. He handed it to Jessica. Inside it were photos *They're photos of our targets. I managed to pull them from a satellite that was hovering over the area* the images were taken hours ago, as indicated by the time in the corner, but at least they had an image of what they looked like. They were only a few blocks away now.


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Syn reached into his jacket and pulled out an envelope. He handed it to Jessica. Inside it were photos *They're photos of our targets. I managed to pull them from a satellite that was hovering over the area* the images were taken hours ago, as indicated by the time in the corner, but at least they had an image of what they looked like. They were only a few blocks away now.



"A white haired guy with a huge sword... obviously the demon, standing with a black-haired male who holds his book... and a girl with a guy carrying a book... 2 demons? The one with the Sword looks pretty strong..." Jessica commented, thinking about the way he looked. "Don't worry, Jess! We'll beat them into the ground!!!"


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Cool beans!" Orin shouted, quoting an old TV show he'd seen at James's apartment in London. "So, where are we going next?"



Jotaro went down to his blue car, and opened up the door, "Well, I need some new clothes, and tons more red bull. Red Bull is the more important then anything!" said jotaro in a serious and manly tone. SP immediately took shotgun and signaled for Orin and james to jump in the car, "Lets go to walmart." declared jotaro as he revved up the engine.


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jotaro went down to his blue car, and opened up the door, "Well, I need some new clothes, and tons more red bull. Red Bull is the more important then anything!" said jotaro in a serious and manly tone. SP immediately took shotgun and signaled for Orin and james to jump in the car, "Lets go to walmart." declared jotaro as he revved up the engine.



"Fuck yeah, I got the gift cards!" James said, jumping in the back. Orin jumped on the fucking roof, cause he was tough enough and had the balls to do so.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2010)

Franky said:


> "A white haired guy with a huge sword... obviously the demon, standing with a black-haired male who holds his book... and a girl with a guy carrying a book... 2 demons? The one with the Sword looks pretty strong..." Jessica commented, thinking about the way he looked. "Don't worry, Jess! We'll beat them into the ground!!!"



*Even if their strength is greater, our speed should far surpass theirs* as soon as he finished that comment, he knocked on the window behind him that separated the driver from the passengers. The truck then slammed on the brakes. Syn opened the door and stepped out *We're here.* he stood looking at the building, spell book in hand, and Berith ready to go. Jessica and Crow stepped out of the car *Shall we let them know we're here?* his book began to glow *Togeusen* he called out. The spines on Berith's wings grew and launched out at the building. The process repeated itself and there were now four spine missiles headed towards the building. They crashed into one of the upper floors, completely destroying that part of the house


----------



## Franky (Jul 17, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Even if their strength is greater, our speed should far surpass theirs* as soon as he finished that comment, he knocked on the window behind him that separated the driver from the passengers. The truck then slammed on the brakes. Syn opened the door and stepped out *We're here.* he stood looking at the building, spell book in hand, and Berith ready to go. Jessica and Crow stepped out of the car *Shall we let them know we're here?* his book began to glow *Togeusen* he called out. The spines on Berith's wings grew and launched out at the building. The process repeated itself and there were now four spine missiles headed towards the building. They crashed into one of the upper floors, completely destroying that part of the house



Crow stood, in his battle position, as Berith blasted down the building. Together they wouldn't lose! "Jessica, whatever comes our way, no backing down!!!" Crow roared with pride. Jessica nodded, Crow's book beginning to glow with power.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Asura and Nira?*
> 
> Asura unsheathed furoi o ken, the blade she hadn?t been using. She blocked Jin?s strike, barely, and she skidded back on her feet. ?asura says that this is getting boring.? Asura told Jin, dodging another punch. One of the spikes cut her cheek and Asura grins.?asura says that you?re making her feel hungry.? She licked at the blood with her cheek, this time dodging a kick from Jin. Even when she was slowed down by her injuries, she was still moving faster then Jin. Jin was only getting more irritated by the insane Asura, who kept on dodging his attacks. ?it?s about time we end this.? Asura told Jin, jumping out of reach of his fist. ?soru-hone,? She heard Nira shout. Asura ripped out another bone and then slashed forward with it.
> 
> He blocked with his left arm. Asura slammed her fingers into his stomach, though. ?hone-ganzu!? There was a bang. Blood went flying either way?



Jin gritted his teeth in great pain but then grinned, "You think this will stop me..." he says, blood dripping from his mouth.


Asura grimaces in annoyance, this guy's still standing...She charges forward, sword outstretched, "If you're going to attack me might as well use one of the holes you just made!" he says, leaping into the sword, as it pierces his wound it makes the hole even bigger.

She goes to remove her blade but she cannot for some reason. He has his stomach hardened so she can't pull it out, "This fill your stomach...Cause it sure fills mine..." he says trying to hide his pain with a grin.

He then raises his arm, "Jishaku," out of no where the large shield that he had made started to shoot straight for Asura. She was too occupied with her sword being stuck to see it coming. 

However she quickly turns around in time to deliver a kick that sends it off in a different direction, but what she didn't see was Teishu had been riding the magnetised disk.

He gripped the sword that Jin had made before to launch at Asura tightly with both his hands and used the speed he recieved from flying on the disk to stab the blade right through her chest. 

"The loser here is you," he says before releasing the blade, snatching up his impaled partner and revealing that there was an explosive strapped to the end of the sword.

She tries to remove it in time but it is too late, BOOM!

Teishu lowers Jin off a distance away in the shadows, "Jin, are you ok..." he says quietly. Jin nods before ripping the blade out of his gut and stabbing it into the ground next to him, "I'll make it..." he says removing his coat and wrapping it around his wound like a giant bandage, "But we'd best check out the remains..." he says getting to his feet but Teishu raises his hand to stop him.

"We'll wait from the shadows...No need for uneccessary things actions here," he says carefully peering around the corner to see what had happened, though there was no way someone could survive such an assault.


----------



## Franky (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Akaguro," a pair of red gauntlets and boots wrap formed and he flew higher into the sky at great speeds to avoid the blast.
> 
> "What part of _Devil_ don't you understand!" he says speeding forward and slamming his fist down on top of Aittou. He just manages to lift his hands up to block the fist but the force still send him crashing to the ground.
> 
> ...



(OOC: I'm going to post how I would've had Aittou respond. Don't take control of him that much ever again)

As the glove came down at Aittou, he managed to block it with his arms, sustaining a slight amount of damage. "Aittou! Ginisureido!!!" Jackson shouted before Takai pulled back. Aittou fired the beam just as Takai's gloves hit Takai's arms, pulling Aittou's own arms down and firing the beam right at Takai.

"Like I said, you're getting anywhere near this household!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

*Nira and Asura?*

The wall behind Asura had completly collapsed from the explosion... 

As Teishu looked around the corner, he only see five bone bullets shot at them. Three of them missed, but another grazed a cheek and a second bullet, pierced his outside shoulder. Asura was standing there, still alive, but in bad shape. She coughed up blood and was on her knees with one hand lifted. How did she survive and get the blade out though? Asura stood up with the help of Nira who was standing by her, just so she could assist the injured demon. Asura kept on firing bone bullets out of her hand. Jin and Teishu were trapped. 

Asura finally stood up and sighed. ?why do you keep on trying to kill Asura?? She asked, somewhat innocently. Teishu could see the demon?s ribs. They poked out of her bandaged chest (the blood is being kept in there), twisted and broken. Asura was putting them back in place though. ?you took furoi o ken too?? After some effort and another cry of excitement, she forced all of her ribs back in place. ?asura doesn?t know what Asura will do about that stab wound, though?? She muttered, rubbing her back where the blade had fallen through. ?asura needs a new blade, Nira.? The girl with orange hair nodded, ?soru-hone? She said. Asura thanked her and ripped out a bone from her sidearm.

?there is so much blood? It makes Asura happy.? The demon said. ?before the night is over? Asura thinks she will kill you!? Asura charged with her bone sword in hand, and filled it with the density of steel.


----------



## Candy (Jul 18, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Fuck yeah, I got the gift cards!" James said, jumping in the back. Orin jumped on the fucking roof, cause he was tough enough and had the balls to do so.



Jotaro, who was just about to turn into walmart, curved his car back wards and turned it around. "I suddenly have a feeling we need to go to Europe, maybe find a creepy castle of some sorts" said jotaro as he speed towards the airport.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Suddenly smoke filled the entire room. Tonbo coughed as it got in his face, "This is no good...Kaibutsu! Look towards the ground!" as he lowered his head Tonbo sent out the spell, "Gogyou!"
> 
> He shot a stream of fire that bursted a hole through the floor and helped clear the smoke. As he gained some visibility back he saw a figure attacking for his hand, pretty obvious who it was.
> 
> ...



Ace ran down the stairs hoping to stop his opponent before they escaped his house.

"Hey, you assholes! This is my freaking house you just blew up! You're gonna get it now. Wisp.... go get em with your smokey... stuff."

"Its not that simple." Wisp responeded shaking his head as he walked down the stairs and looking out into the opening made by Kaibutsu. All of a sudden, a large fireball came soaring into the house. As it was partial blocked by the smoke, Wisp was not able to see the projectile until it nearly came into contact with him. As fast as he could, he dove to the right hoping to avoid the fireball, but even with his speed, he wasn't fast enough. As he landed on the ground he looked down at his side to see that the entire left portion of his ribs were scorched pretty bad.

"Damn... not fast enough... well... this kinda sucks."

"Ahhhh! Wisp! You're on fire! Watch out!" Ace said running towards his new friend, patting and stomping on Wisp's clothes which were still on fire.

"Um... ouch... that hurts... stop." Wisp said grunting in pain. 

"Oh, sorry." Ace said apologizing. "Maybe this'll help. *SORUEN SORUEN SORUEN SORUEN SORUEN SORUEN*." Ace began to yell spouting off one of the only two spells he knew as fast as possible hoping that it would help.

Different weapons began to appear and change in Wisp's hands. First, a mace appeared in one hand, and a broadsword in another. Then a flail replaced the mace. Then a bo staff replaced the broadsword. Then a katana replaced the flail. Then a large hook replaced the bo staff.

"Alright... I think that's enough. I only need two of these things anyway." Wisp said as he ran outside to attack Kaibutsu. 

Kaibutsu was waiting for him there sword drawn and ready to battle.

"Ya know man... you were like a hero of mine dude... kinda sucks you did whatcha did. I looked up to ya and shit.... fact ya don't really seem like such a bad guy either... however... I cant letcha win. See... I gotta be the next king so I can stop this fight from happening so often. It's annoying." Wisp said to the warrior. After he was done talking, he charged at Kaibutsu swinging the large hook in his left hand. Kaibutsu easily blocked the strike with his own sword. However, then Wisp turned his wrist and caught Kaibutsu's sword in the hook and aimed a strike with his Katana at the swordman's head.


----------



## Franky (Jul 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jotaro, who was just about to turn into walmart, curved his car back wards and turned it around. "I suddenly have a feeling we need to go to Europe, maybe find a creepy castle of some sorts" said jotaro as he speed towards the airport.



The four boarded the plane quickly, heading for Europe. "A strong evil presence is here..." Orin said, pointing to a location as they all sat in a luxury private jet owned by a friend of James's from London. The jet was speeding through the air, and would soon be landing at the nearest airport to the dark castle that seemed to hold one of the strongest demons they'd ever face...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

“_The creation of a new world_
_One without order_
_Filled with nothing except chaos_
_Only then will I truly feel alive.”_​


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 19, 2010)

Exiting the elevater Effy and Sephiroth proceed up some stairs passing druggie's and one couple having sex. Coming to there destination she opens up a steel door revealing a club with demons and there partners inside. "What is this place!?" the clubs music was so loud Effy could barley hear him "What do you mean!? "Who are all these people!?" He followed her into small quiet hallway "It's a fighting area." she said pulling out her book from her bag and contining walking down the hall to a man standing near a door.

"So your about to make me fight for entertainment?" his voice almost sounded angry "It's not like that." "Then whats it like, hey." he grab her arm this time "Whats going on Effy?" "Look I promise once this is over I will explain everything ok." he simply sighed and nodded his head

Reaching the door the man moved aside to let them in. Inside the room was a tall bald black male wearing a suit like one those big time wall street guys wear. Next to him was a petite, 4'10" dark skinned girl who was thin in the extreme, with small, "pixie-like" features. She also has large eyes and long, delicate eyebrows. Her hair is cropped short, spiky, and inky black. Judging by the Black spell book on the mans desk she must be his Mamodo. "Aah Elizabeth I was wondering if you were ever going to show mama." he had a deep jamaican voice.

"I wouldn't miss this for the world Idi." she said with a cocky smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2010)

Franky said:


> (OOC: I'm going to post how I would've had Aittou respond. Don't take control of him that much ever again)
> 
> As the glove came down at Aittou, he managed to block it with his arms, sustaining a slight amount of damage. "Aittou! Ginisureido!!!" Jackson shouted before Takai pulled back. Aittou fired the beam just as Takai's gloves hit Takai's arms, pulling Aittou's own arms down and firing the beam right at Takai.
> 
> "Like I said, you're getting anywhere near this household!"



"Akatama," just as the blast gets within range he meets it head on, exploding just before him reducing the damage somewhat. As the smoke from the explosion clears he dashes forward. 

He throws a punch but it is blocked by his wing, he starts unleashing them but the massive wings overlap each other and defend his target, "With your wings in the front you left something open..." he shoots off with great speed but Aittou quickly spins around to defend the attack.

"Good try, but not quite," a voice says from below, "Akatama," he says firing the blast.



Pyro said:


> Ace ran down the stairs hoping to stop his opponent before they escaped his house.
> 
> "Hey, you assholes! This is my freaking house you just blew up! You're gonna get it now. Wisp.... go get em with your smokey... stuff."
> 
> ...



Kai just manages to move his head resulting in a slight cut on his cheek. He follows up with a kick to Kai's armored chest that forces him back. Kaibutsu slips his sword out of the hook as he falls back.

"You're obviously new to this," he says to the opposing book keeper, "The more spells you cast the quicker you use up your heart energy, and seeing how you just casted six in a matter of seconds you're going to be spent pretty soon."

Kaibutsu payed no attention to this as Wisp's words were still sunk in his brain, "You!" he says pointing his blade at him, "You say you want to become king...But you're drive is nothing to mine!" he shouts.

"I will regain the respect and honor that I once had, and there is no way that you or anyone will stand in my way!" he darts forward, swinging his blade. 

Wisp blocks with the katana then goes to hook the sword but Kai drops low and goes for an upward slash however he leans back to avoid it. He then crashes his sword down on the awkwardly positioned demon but he crosses his weapons to block the attack.

The force is too much with the position he's in so he crashes to the floor, "Gogyou!" Tonbo shouts as Kai fires a blast towards the downed opponent.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Even if their strength is greater, our speed should far surpass theirs* as soon as he finished that comment, he knocked on the window behind him that separated the driver from the passengers. The truck then slammed on the brakes. Syn opened the door and stepped out *We're here.* he stood looking at the building, spell book in hand, and Berith ready to go. Jessica and Crow stepped out of the car *Shall we let them know we're here?* his book began to glow *Togeusen* he called out. The spines on Berith's wings grew and launched out at the building. The process repeated itself and there were now four spine missiles headed towards the building. They crashed into one of the upper floors, completely destroying that part of the house



Kiyoshi had been immediately awoke from his nap by a loud explosion sound of sorts, and when he looked up he noticed that the upper level of the house appeared to be missing.

“What a rude way of letting someone know you're here.” Kiyoshi immediately hopped up off the couch he was on, and noticed that Jack had already become active, grabbing his own spell book, Kiyoshi picked up his own, and noticed Sakura coming into the room.

“Something bad has happened..” Sakura muttered, her voice more quiet than usual.

“I'm aware of that, the entire upper half of the house has been destroyed.” Kiyoshi sighed, wondering why Sakura stated the obvious

“No.. something other than that.. it's _him_, he's come to this world..” Sakura muttered again, her voice still quiet.

“Him? What are you talking about Sakura? Who has shown up?” Kiyoshi asked, curious about what Sakura meant.

“The Fallen Child.... Kohaku.. he's here..” Sakura muttered again, her voice still quiet, and Kiyoshi's eyes widened.
 Sakura had mentioned Kohaku before, how he was the first person who influenced her because just like her he had been shunned from society in the demon world, however Kohaku believed in a mantra, he could only feel alive if he was surrounded by chaos, and that's what his goal would be in becoming the demon King.

Kohaku felt the spell book pulse, and immediately received the message, “We need to get to Europe somehow, apparently he's there, with two other villainous demons.”

“We can't go alone! Gerit will have to come with us, there's no way we could take him by ourselves!” Sakura yelled, panic filling her voice at the thought of going alone.

“First thing's first, how many demons are outside right now Sakura?” Kiyoshi asked, curious about the number.

“There are two of them, one for each of us, but is this fight really that important?” Sakura frowned a little bit, stopping Kohaku was more important to her, Kiyoshi could see it in his eyes.

“Jack, any ideas on how we should get out of here without fighting them, and over to Europe?” Kiyoshi asked, the man had said he was with the Mexican Cartels, so surely he had a lot of money on his hands.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Akatama," just as the blast gets within range he meets it head on, exploding just before him reducing the damage somewhat. As the smoke from the explosion clears he dashes forward.
> 
> He throws a punch but it is blocked by his wing, he starts unleashing them but the massive wings overlap each other and defend his target, "With your wings in the front you left something open..." he shoots off with great speed but Aittou quickly spins around to defend the attack.
> 
> "Good try, but not quite," a voice says from below, "Akatama," he says firing the blast.



Aittou looked down and tried to block, but he could only block a partial bit of the attack, the rest of the attack exploding on his legs, dealing some damage. "Fine! Damage me as you may, I will not let you into that building!!!" Aittou shouted. "Ginisureido!" the beam fired straight back at Takai at the same angle. Takai managed to step to the side and dodge it just barely, grazing his arm slightly, but Aittou swooped down from the side, attempting to ram him with his wing, which would also slightly burn him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2010)

Out in the European country, there was a castle. This was An ancient castle and dark castle, its influence vague and ominous. Thunder rolled in the sky and lightning danced around it. The Gods knew of the castle?s history, what had commenced there. It once belonged to a Noble and his wife. That was when the curse started. The Noble killed his wife in a fit of rage after discovering her in bed with a bloody Baron. Ever since then, the Baron had apparently been haunting any man or women who entered the castle. For that, most avoided the castle. A group of people had come to the castle however, and treated as a home. The Baron didn?t scare them, but merely amused these people. What type of person would live in a castle with such a bloody history? 

Demons. 

There in the throne of the Murderous King sat two people. A young man, handsome, but his eyes black and dark, nothing behind them but emptiness? In his lap sat a young woman, teenaged, stretched out him, her breasts tipping out of the green she wore. She lazily yawned and looked up at the man. ?hunter, have our guests been properly taken care of?? She asked. Hunter said nothing. The girl blinked. ?hunter, I asked you a question.? 

This time, a cry of pain followed. The man yelped, as he felt a stabbing pain inside his mind. ?y-yes, Rei-san?? He said, sweat dripping down his face. The girl, Rei-san smiled. ?that?s good, Hunter? Very good? We wouldn?t want to be bad hosts, now would we?? She asked. Hunter nodded, slowly, but without a break. ?that?s a good boy?? Rei-san said voice low. She unbuttoned in his shirt with one finger and then trailed it down. All of it slowly? Sweat from Hunter?s face hit her finger, and she smiled at him. He smiled a little too.

Then her hand whipped and with one nail she smacked and clawed Hunter in the face. He said nothing, and merely looked away. She put that nail to his chest and then cut one long line down to his abdomen, then stopping there. Rei-chan jumped up and then turned to him. Hunter didn?t show it, but he was relieved. He knew that she was now as Rei-kun. ?Rei-kun would like to play now!? She exclaimed, and clapped. ?grab the book~? Hunter nodded and stood up. He was in his robes. His chest hurt, but he rarely felt pain nowadays. Just love and devotion. He smiled at Rei-kun as she jumped and danced. He then grabbed the book. ?where are we going, my lady?? 

Rei-kun smiled, gripping Hunter's hand so tightly that cuts appeared. ?we?re going for a walk my knight~ It?s time to slay a few dragons??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Nira and Asura?*
> 
> The wall behind Asura had completly collapsed from the explosion...
> 
> ...



"If you love blood so much than by the end of the night you'll be quite pleased!" he shouts dashing up and blocking the blade with his gauntlet. 

Blood starts pouring out of his wound, getting soaked into his jacket that is wrapped around it, but he ignores it and presses forward. He delivers a punch but it is a met with a slash from her blade. This process continues until sirens are heard.

"Fire Department..." Teishu says to himself. He then looks towards the other book keeper, "It's best that we end this here unless you want to continue this fight in jail after we've been convincted for arson."

Jin leaps back, still glaring down at Asura, "This is not the end..." he says clenching his fist, "We'll continue this one day..."

Teishu grabs hold of small ping ball sized sphere and then slams it into the ground creating a large cloud of smoke, "Until next time," as it clears they vanish.

*Back at Teishu's house*

He removes his mask, revealing his silver hair, and helps Jin to the ground, "Hang on, let me get something for your wound," he says before heading out.

He returns with bandages but there's just a bloody jacket where Jin once was, "Jin?" he looks around until he spots his partner, punching away at the rock wall like beore, "What're you doing?"

He slams his fist into it once again, "I'm training..." he says, out of breath, "I should have won that...I should have ended that easily!" he says pounding the rock wall again.

"Relax," he says grabbing his arm, "You need to rest...This won't help you get stronger, it'll just keep you out of the game longer," suddenly his spell book begins to shine. He opens it up and reads something, "And you better rest up quick, because we're heading to Europe..."

Jin raises a browl as Teishu begins to explain things.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2010)

Franky said:


> Aittou looked down and tried to block, but he could only block a partial bit of the attack, the rest of the attack exploding on his legs, dealing some damage. "Fine! Damage me as you may, I will not let you into that building!!!" Aittou shouted. "Ginisureido!" the beam fired straight back at Takai at the same angle. Takai managed to step to the side and dodge it just barely, grazing his arm slightly, but Aittou swooped down from the side, attempting to ram him with his wing, which would also slightly burn him.



Takai turned but couldn't react in time as the wings slammed into him. He could feel the burning sensation, "You this'll hurt me..." he says gritting his teeth, "THIS HEAT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE FIRES OF HELL THAT I'VE BEEN THROUGH!" he shouts delivering a speedy kick with his boot covered feet that Aittou blocks with his wings.

He then begins delivering punches again but hops back, "Those damn wings..." he says frustrated, "Can't defend from all sides though," Nick says from below with a grin.

"Right..." he says with an evil look on his face.He begins speeding off around in circles around him, "Akatama, Akatama, Akatama," as he circles around firing off a blast from different directions every time.

*Europe...*

In the massive castle filled with powerful demons, each of them seriously preparing for their chaotic take over there is one exception... "Jerry! Jerry! This place is huuuuuge!" a small boy in tights and cape says running around.

A nerdy looking man in glasses and a sweater vest runs after him, "Alfa Boy! Alfa Boy! Slow down!" he says chasing after him.

He finally reaches him and grabs hold of his cape, "Alfa Boy..." he says holding up a finger, "This is serious business," he says crossing his arms and nodding.

"Ooooh?" he says looking intently at him, "Yes, in order to increase our ability to fight evil and destroy these monsters that have endangered our world we have teamed up with two other super heroes and their friends."

Alfa Boy continues to listen intently, "We've set up base in this castle but we've been figured out... Those treterous demons are already on their way here! They plan on stopping us! The last strand of hope this world has! If they defeat us there's nothing that will get in their way!"

Alfa Boy's jaw opens wide, "Don't worry Jerry! We'll stop them! They won't stand a chance against the two of us! With your brains and my powers we're unstoppable!"

Jerry nods, "That's right...Now it seems they're already on the way to attack...We need to get ready," Alfa Boy nods and heads off, "That's right...Nothing will get in our way..." he says while adjusting his glasses and then following his naive partner.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Takai turned but couldn't react in time as the wings slammed into him. He could feel the burning sensation, "You this'll hurt me..." he says gritting his teeth, "THIS HEAT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE FIRES OF HELL THAT I'VE BEEN THROUGH!" he shouts delivering a speedy kick with his boot covered feet that Aittou blocks with his wings.
> 
> He then begins delivering punches again but hops back, "Those damn wings..." he says frustrated, "Can't defend from all sides though," Nick says from below with a grin.
> 
> "Right..." he says with an evil look on his face.He begins speeding off around in circles around him, "Akatama, Akatama, Akatama," as he circles around firing off a blast from different directions every time.



"You forgot one simple matter... Flight!" Aittou shouted, already his wings carrying him upwards. But, as it was, Takai was too close and the first fired Akatama hit Aittou in the legs again, but he powered through and flew up to his desired height. "Here goes nothing... Ginisureido! Charge!" Jackson shouted.

A strong glow appeared in Aittou's mouth. He knew he wouldn't be able to react as well like this, so he had to make it count. He swooped towards Takai at top speeds, aiming his mouth right at him, and, as he got in as close as he could safely be... "FIRE!" The beam burst from his mouth, the recoil pushing even himself back slightly, flying at Takai from the shortest range Aittou could be at, about 5 meters from him...


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi had been immediately awoke from his nap by a loud explosion sound of sorts, and when he looked up he noticed that the upper level of the house appeared to be missing.
> 
> “What a rude way of letting someone know you're here.” Kiyoshi immediately hopped up off the couch he was on, and noticed that Jack had already become active, grabbing his own spell book, Kiyoshi picked up his own, and noticed Sakura coming into the room.
> 
> ...



Jack darted up quickly in reaction the explotion, and gerit jumped dwn from the stairs, "Yea, I know a way, run to my hummer, it has a machine gun on the top of it. If anything happens, use it." said jack as he put on his hat and picked up a grenade. Gerit got up from his jump and picked up his sword, "Ill go with them, jack, you can hold them off for a second, right?"
"Of course I can" Said jack while pulling out the pin on a grenade.

Jack then threw the grenade threw the window, he proceeded to pul the pins of 5 more grenades. 2 of them were smoke grenades, 2 were flash bangs, and one was a frag. He then took these and threw them all out the window.

After this, jack ran to the back entrance, to the hummer. Gerit had already started it up so jack jumped on the top and manned the machine gun. "Lets go Gerit!" Gerit then rammed his foot on the pedal and the hummer darted off to a private air field.


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2010)

*Star Platinum*

On James' friends sonic jet, jotaro grew quite bored. After listening to: Jay-Z, David Guetta, Kanye west (Much to Orin's dismay), Lady gaga, snoop dog, Kesha,  Ludcruz, Taio Cruz, lil' wayne and the foo fighters. He had went clean through his I-pod, so had SP. SP sat next to Jotaro and nudged him a bit, "Hey, Jotaro this is taking way to long. Intense demon energy is coming from that castle, thats who we were sent to get, for sure." From this jotaro got up and grabbed a parachute, but he didnt put it on.

He simply walked up the cockpit and shoved the chute into the pilots chest chest; he then picked him up with one hand and threw him out of the emergency exit. "Now we can get there faster!" yelled jotaro as he sat down in the cockpit and turned the plane in the direction of the castle.

The plane flew right into the old castle, there was no explosion, it just went all the way through. From this, there were two holes in the castle. "We're here." says jotaro as he walks back to his seat.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

Candy said:


> *Star Platinum*
> 
> On James' friends sonic jet, jotaro grew quite bored. After listening to: Jay-Z, David Guetta, Kanye west (Much to Orin's dismay), Lady gaga, snoop dog, Kesha,  Ludcruz, Taio Cruz, lil' wayne and the foo fighters. He had went clean through his I-pod, so had SP. SP sat next to Jotaro and nudged him a bit, "Hey, Jotaro this is taking way to long. Intense demon energy is coming from that castle, thats who we were sent to get, for sure." From this jotaro got up and grabbed a parachute, but he didnt put it on.
> 
> ...


James's chair had fallen backwards due to the recoil. He stood up, steaming mad, and marched his ass into the cockpit. "Why... did... you... crash... my friend's plane... into a castle?!" James said, obviously full of rage. Orin tapped him on the shoulder and he turned. "There are three extremely strong demons here... be careful..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

“It seems they're getting pretty close to our location.” Kohaku giggled a little bit, awaiting on the oncoming arrival of the new demons., he could sense them approaching at a relatively fast speed.

“Tch, let them come, we'll take care of it before they give Rei-chan any trouble, after all she was nice enough to let us stay here for a while.” Takemaru grinned a little bit.

Both of them kept their distance pealed on the ground, expecting the two demons to arrive by ground, however soon enough both of them noticed a plane flying directly towards the castle.

“Oh my, they're going to crash that weird flying object into the castle!” Kohaku gaped in surprise.

“Well, well, seems they're more interesting than I thought, let's go give them a proper greeting Kohaku.” Takemaru and Kohaku turned away from their tower, and began to head down the stairs. Soon enough the plane crashed into the castle, and as the two of them walked the castle halls, they soon found the location of the plane.

“Hello, you seem to have arrived here in an interesting manner.” Kohaku stated to the two demons he saw in the jet window, “You should be careful, there are scary fellas around here, perhaps I could show you around?” Kohaku gave both demons an innocent smile.

Takemaru just pulled out another cigarette, deciding to let Kohaku work his little magic trick to make the demons trust him, and then stab them in the back, assuming Rei-chan didn't decide to show up and ruin the whole surprise for these two morons just recklessly charging into her castle, Rei-chan was extremely possessive of her property like that.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?It seems they're getting pretty close to our location.? Kohaku giggled a little bit, awaiting on the oncoming arrival of the new demons., he could sense them approaching at a relatively fast speed.
> 
> ?Tch, let them come, we'll take care of it before they give Rei-chan any trouble, after all she was nice enough to let us stay here for a while.? Takemaru grinned a little bit.
> 
> ...



"Star Platinum, don't go anywhere near him... I can sense his Demon Energy... He's extremely powerful... no telling what he has in store for us..." Orin explained, putting a hand on Star Platinum's shoulder. "Orin's right... who the fuck would be so kind after we just crashed a jet through their castle? Nobody, that's who!" James said, further proving Orin's advice to stay away from him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Franky said:


> "Star Platinum, don't go anywhere near him... I can sense his Demon Energy... He's extremely powerful... no telling what he has in store for us..." Orin explained, putting a hand on Star Platinum's shoulder. "Orin's right... who the fuck would be so kind after we just crashed a jet through their castle? Nobody, that's who!" James said, further proving Orin's advice to stay away from him.



“No, really, you have this all wrong, this castle doesn't belong to me, I just felt two extremely powerful demons here so I came to investigate.” Kohaku attempted to explain, surprised by their awareness.

“Tch, seems they're not as stupid as I thought either, I'll give them credit though, they have a lot of balls.” Takemaru smirked a little bit, standing up with the spell book in hand, and he opened it up, “Let's see how fast a jet can fly when it's hit by an arrow, Kohaku!”

Kohaku picked up his bow, “Aw man, I wanted to have some fun before I attacked, oh well, ready Takemaru-san!” Kohaku immediately jumped and landed directly in front of the jet.

“Gigano Uiuchikaesu!” Takemaru called out the spell.

Kohaku pulled back on the string, and fired off a volley of spell arrows that connected with the front of the large plane, and created a large wind burst capable of blowing the plane backwards out of the castle.

“I hope you have a safe trip! Don't get too injured!” Kohaku yelled, looking out of the hole, watching to see if they would escape the falling jet.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?No, really, you have this all wrong, this castle doesn't belong to me, I just felt two extremely powerful demons here so I came to investigate.? Kohaku attempted to explain, surprised by their awareness.
> 
> ?Tch, seems they're not as stupid as I thought either, I'll give them credit though, they have a lot of balls.? Takemaru smirked a little bit, standing up with the spell book in hand, and he opened it up, ?Let's see how fast a jet can fly when it's hit by an arrow, Kohaku!?
> 
> ...



"Dammit! C'mon, we gotta jump!" James shouted, grabbing Orin and jumping to the side of the plane, ducking and rolling on the ground, followed by Jotaro and Star Platinum.

"Star Platinum... Are you ready? It's time for our first combination attack!" Orin roared, ready for the fierce fight.


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> “No, really, you have this all wrong, this castle doesn't belong to me, I just felt two extremely powerful demons here so I came to investigate.” Kohaku attempted to explain, surprised by their awareness.
> 
> “Tch, seems they're not as stupid as I thought either, I'll give them credit though, they have a lot of balls.” Takemaru smirked a little bit, standing up with the spell book in hand, and he opened it up, “Let's see how fast a jet can fly when it's hit by an arrow, Kohaku!”
> 
> ...



Jotaro clenched his teeth, he didnt like people to underestimate him and his partner, "ROTERU!" A Blast of rotating air flew through the hull of the plane and neutralized any blast of air that came at their general area; but the plane still rocked. Jotaro jumped on SP's back while SP forcibly grabbed boht Orin and james; SP then jumped down from the plane. "Roteru~" said jotaro will a little feeling. With this small roteru SP was able to hit the ground with the blast and cushion the landing.  

Jotaro then jumped off SPs back, "I am Jotaro Kujo, and this is my Stand Partner, Star Platinum. I dont like hurting little girls, so Ill ask for you to stop this, and this will be your only warning. Depending on your answer, I might have to kick some ASS!" Said jotaro nonchalantly.

OOC: Franky, just use my post, its much more GAR 

Also, the plane is pretty high up.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

“Oh, they're more powerful than I thought.” Kohaku smirked a little bit, “Oh my, he thinks I'm a girl too, how lovely!”

Takemaru laughed a little wildly, “Well now, these are some interesting fellows we have here.”

Kohaku aimed his bow at one of the demons, “I shall have some fun with them, I think.”

“Let's do this! Zakoutetsuruk!” Takemaru called out the next spell, and lightning began to form around his entire body, creating sparks around him occasionally, and creating a blue aura that seemed to flow directly from him at the same time, the armor increased the agility and accuracy of his shots.

“Now for the next one, Kyouryokuna suto!” Takemaru called out the next spell, and Kohaku fired off another arrow, one that could easily demolish a two story building.

“Kyouryokuna suto, Kyouryokuna Suto, Kyouryokuna Suto!” Takemaru called the spell out three for times, and Kohaku fired off another three of the same arrow with relative ease and swiftness.

“Raja Zakurai!” Takemaru called out his final spell, and an arrow filled with lightning energy shot off at Star Platinum, while it would only hit one target, the affect of the arrow, which was to zap the target with Lightning energy, would bounce off the demon onto two other demons, and the arrows had been fired so Star Platinum and Orin would remain close together.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

(Candy allowed me to use Jotaro/Star)

All the shots came flying at Star Platinum. "Ha! Those arrows... solid projectiles could never hit me!" Star Platinum cried. "Roteru! Roteru! Roteru! Roshirudo!" Jotaro cried out. The rotations sent the arrows flying in other directions, diverting them because they were physical projectles and therefore could be easily caught up in the rotation. The last arrow almost reached Star Platinum, but was redirected at the wall with Roshirudo. "That usually would've demolished us, BUT, because an arrow has physical form, it can be redirected with ROTATION!"

James and Jotaro instantly started running around the wall. "ROTERU!" Jotaro cried out as Orin jumped onto Star Platinum's hands. The rotation began and launched Orin along with it, sending him spiraling at Kohaku. "Because of my metal body, the rotation won't harm me! But, on the flip side, from what you've shown us, your arrows will all be redirected by the force of the rotation!" Orin explained. "Chaaguruk! Chaajiru Amuruk!" James shouted, running towards Kohaku's human partner, along with Jotaro. Orin was flying at Kohaku, spiraling through the air with his arms up at him.

At this point Star Platinum was also charging at Kohaku, ready to attack him. James pulled out a couple of Nerf Super Soaker water guns filled with black liquid from his dopplebag and both he and Jotaro took aim at the human partner instantly and fired the black liquid at him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Takemaru looked at the two humans approaching him with water guns, and smirked a little bit as he saw the black liquid come out of them, “How very interesting, but that won't be enough at all.” Takemaru simply rolled to the side, and he saw the two humans redirecting their attacks.

“Kyoushou!” Takemaru called out, and Kohaku let out an extremely high pitched scream, which targeted itself directly at Star Platinum, the scream would be inescapable, and Star Platinum would enrage for ten seconds, attacking the first demon in sight.

“Gigano Uiuchikaesu!” Takemaru called out as Kohaku took aim at Orin, firing a large volley of arrows which would explode into a wind blast, damaging him and blowing him backwards, and then Kohaku began to turn himself, another volley of arrows firing directly at the humans attacking Takemaru.

“Your combos are set up to fight a demon who's good at dealing with multiple targets from a close combat range, but I'm a little different from that.” Kohaku grinned a little bit, jumping down from his position and landed directly in front of Takemaru.

"I hope you have more tricks up your sleeves." Kohaku grinned a little.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Takemaru looked at the two humans approaching him with water guns, and smirked a little bit as he saw the black liquid come out of them, ?How very interesting, but that won't be enough at all.? Takemaru simply rolled to the side, and he saw the two humans redirecting their attacks.
> 
> ?Kyoushou!? Takemaru called out, and Kohaku let out an extremely high pitched scream, which targeted itself directly at Star Platinum, the scream would be inescapable, and Star Platinum would enrage for ten seconds, attacking the first demon in sight.
> 
> ...



Just as he began to roll, James quickly reached into his bag and threw a glass bottle full of black liquid at Takemaru. The bottle burst on him just as he finished the spell, leaving Jotaro and James's ears ringing. Suddenly Star Platinum went into a frenzy and started running at Orin who was still riding the rotation towards Kohaku.

Then, out of no where, he fired a flurry of arrows at Orin. Orin was forced to jump out of the rotation using Chaaguruk and jumped straight at Kohaku, ignoring Star Platinum who was chasing him, and grabbing at his shoulder as he fired arrows at James and Jotaro. Orin was basically right up to him at this point, there was almost no dodging this.

"FUCK! GET DOWN!" James shouted, pulling Jotaro to the ground as they both rolled like logs to the side, avoiding the arrows. They couldn't afford to go out yet. James pulled out a lighter and lit it. He tossed it at the trail of black liquid on the ground leading to Takemaru. If the fired reached him, Kohaku's book would be long gone.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Franky said:


> "FUCK! GET DOWN!" James shouted, pulling Jotaro to the ground as they both rolled like logs to the side, avoiding the arrows. They couldn't afford to go out yet. James pulled out a lighter and lit it. He tossed it at the trail of black liquid on the ground leading to Takemaru. If the fired reached him, Kohaku's book would be long gone.



?Tch, as if something like this would honestly harm me.? Takemaru looked down at the Kerosene on him, however before he could react he heard James yell for them to get down, and when Takemaru looked back up, he noticed that a black trail of kerosene was headed towards him, and Takemaru growled under his breath.

?As if this would..!? Takemaru was cut off by Kohaku.

?OH NO!? Kohaku yelled, both of them turning around to see Orin had grabbed him on the shoulder.

?YOU'VE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME!? Takemaru yelled, attempting to throw the book away, however it was too late, the flames flew around his body and attached themselves onto a book.

?FUCK! YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES! I FUCKING HATE YOU! I HOPE ALL OF YOU BURN IN FUCKING HELL!? Takemaru roared through the pain, even though he was on fire, he unsheathed his Katana, and ran straight at James and Jotaro for a revenge, however the pain from the burning stopped him just as he got close to them, and he fell down onto the ground, hand extended with the book still burning, his body had finally succumbed to the fire.

?No... I can't... not like this!? Tears ran down Kohaku's face, he watched as the book burned, ?All my life... I was shunned... put out from the rest of the group... all for what..? Just because I acted differently from everyone else!?

Kohaku fell to his knees, ?They all picked on me, shoved me around, beat me up... all of them.. until I eventually couldn't take it...? Kohaku choked back a sob, ?I trained myself relentlessly, until I was stronger than them all.. and then took my revenge..?

Kohaku choked back another sob, ?Then everyone thought I was weirder... so I just stayed alone... I figured if I couldn't have any friends.. then I would live my life in destruction...?

Kohaku punched the ground, ?BUT I COULDN'T EVEN ACCOMPLISH THAT GOAL IN THE END, I'M NOTHING MORE THAN A USELESS DOG!?

The book had almost burned to a crisp, and Kohaku looked up at Orin.

?I thought... I was doing... the right thing...? Kohaku sobbed, the book almost burned through completely, his existence dangerously close to running out as his body slowly began to fade.


----------



## Franky (Jul 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Tch, as if something like this would honestly harm me.? Takemaru looked down at the Kerosene on him, however before he could react he heard James yell for them to get down, and when Takemaru looked back up, he noticed that a black trail of kerosene was headed towards him, and Takemaru growled under his breath.
> 
> ?As if this would..!? Takemaru was cut off by Kohaku.
> 
> ...



Orin knelt down to the crying demon child, moved by his words. "Kohaku... I'm sorry..." Orin sighed, a tear streaming down his face, "I promise you... I'll become Demon King! And then I'll be your friend in the Demon World!" Orin placed his hand on his heart and continued. "Until then, a friend is a friend forever, no matter how far apart they become... I PROMISE! I'LL BE YOUR FRIEND WHEN I BECOME KING, KOHAKU!" Orin roared, his head down and breaking into sobs. Why did the good ones have to turn evil? Why had the other children been so cruel, cruel enough to turn this innocent demon into a devil?

"My only regret... it that I couldn't share this battle with you, Kohaku..." Orin said before Kohaku faded away, looking up at his face with tears dripping to the stone floor. James was beginning to tear up a little behind him as well at the display of emotions.


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Tch, as if something like this would honestly harm me.? Takemaru looked down at the Kerosene on him, however before he could react he heard James yell for them to get down, and when Takemaru looked back up, he noticed that a black trail of kerosene was headed towards him, and Takemaru growled under his breath.
> 
> ?As if this would..!? Takemaru was cut off by Kohaku.
> 
> ...




Jotaro and SP both kept thier manly poses strait, but they were both balling on the inside.

As for the rings of destruction, SP moves out on the way.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin knelt down to the crying demon child, moved by his words. "Kohaku... I'm sorry..." Orin sighed, a tear streaming down his face, "I promise you... I'll become Demon King! And then I'll be your friend in the Demon World!" Orin placed his hand on his heart and continued. "Until then, a friend is a friend forever, no matter how far apart they become... I PROMISE! I'LL BE YOUR FRIEND WHEN I BECOME KING, KOHAKU!" Orin roared, his head down and breaking into sobs. Why did the good ones have to turn evil? Why had the other children been so cruel, cruel enough to turn this innocent demon into a devil?
> 
> "My only regret... it that I couldn't share this battle with you, Kohaku..." Orin said before Kohaku faded away, looking up at his face with tears dripping to the stone floor. James was beginning to tear up a little behind him as well at the display of emotions.



Kohaku's eyes widened at Orin's words, that he would become the King and then become his friend, and Kohaku blinked a few times, before a small smile came across his face.

?I think you could do it.. become a king... you're strong.. stronger than I am..? Kohaku looked down at the ground, ?Stronger than I'll ever get the chance to become.?

Kohaku sighed a little bit, ?I think I know now.. I never wanted to bring chaos to the world... I never wanted to hurt anyone..?

Kohaku looked up at Orin, the smile of an innocent child on his face, for the first time since Kohaku came to know about his existence, he felt truly happy, Orin had a touched a part of his soul that had been buried so deep inside of him he had almost forgotten about it.

?I just wanted to be stronger than everyone else... that way everyone would have to acknowledge me.. and I wouldn't be alone anymore.. thank you Orin.. you reminded me of the real reason I wanted to become king..? Kohaku then looked at Takemaru, ?Even though you looked like a bad guy, I could tell you were tortured like me.. you weren't a bad guy, just someone lost in himself... I'm going to miss you.. Takemaru-san.. you were the first person I ever cared about.?

With these words, Kohaku finally faded away as his book burnt completely, his existence to be left only in the memories of those who knew him until they returned to the demon world, however Kohaku made a vow to himself before he returned to the demon world.

"From now on, I will always be free, as free as a feather floating in the wind.. I will never let them break me.. never again..."


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Kohaku's eyes widened at Orin's words, that he would become the King and then become his friend, and Kohaku blinked a few times, before a small smile came across his face.
> 
> ?I think you could do it.. become a king... you're strong.. stronger than I am..? Kohaku looked down at the ground, ?Stronger than I'll ever get the chance to become.?
> 
> ...



Orin stood up and wiped away his tears. He had to be strong, for Kohaku. "You know, Star, now I absolutely can't lose to you!" Orin said, another tear still rolling down his face. "I'm with you all the way, Orin!" James said, patting him on the shoulder. Orin was emotionless when he met James, and James was proud to see this level of growth.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

?it?s time to PLAAAY~? A voice said, echoing from every room in the castle. Orin and Star Platinum stopped enjoying their win over the truly fallen child, Kohaku. Jotaro and James gripped their books tightly, ready to cast a spell at notice. The two demons were focused on the path up ahead; a demon was coming and fast. They could feel power and rage behind it. ?chaajiru sendo-karite!?  A blast of green energy knocked down the wall and made a hole in it. Star Platinum jumped, knocking James, Orin, and Jotaro to the floor. They barely missed the heat of the blast. A loud cackle, like that of a crow was heard. Two people stepped out of the hole in the wall and in the smoke, they were barely visible. Their voices were loud, though. ?so they were in here hunter~? a young girl's voice, high and chipper. The male simply nodded. 

As the smoke cleared they became more visible. ?oh~ so you?re the intruders? making a hole in my castle. Lucky you that I wasn?t have a tea party at the time!? She said angrily. Hunter lifted a finger to point at the burned book of Kohaku. Rei-chan whipped around to look at Hunter. ?what is it, dear boy?? She asked, in the voice of Rei-san. Hunter shook his head. ?they burned Kohaku?s book?? Rei-san blinked. ?he was weak-? She cut herself off, becoming Rei-kun this time. ?WHAT!? He was my bestest, bestest friend!? She shouted, pumping her fists in the air and jumping up wildly. ?i will kill you then?? She muttered. ?It?s playtime!? She clapped her hands, spinning around and pulling out her ring blade. She put it around her body and spun it like a hula-hoop, rocking it with her hips. ?let?s dance, hon~? 

?oru-bore sendo~? Ten rings of destruction, representing the torment Rei has caused many people appear. She spins them with her hands; still keeping the hula-hoop around her waist, with ease, apparently, as it does not bother her. She throws forth two rings with her hands, and they move to slice Jotaro and Orin into two.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Alfa Boy*

As Jerry finally catches up to his partner who has been running through the castle filled with his new determination to save the world Alfa Boy is awe struck. The look on his face is one of a child that has just discovered that Santa doesn't exist.

"What's wrong Alfa?" as they stand at the top floor of the castle over looking the others he points down to where Kohaku had vanished, "I-Is that going to happen to me if my book is burnt...?" he says with the innosense of a child, fear in his voice.

Jerry looks down at Kohaku's partner, realizing that had been defeated, _"Damn, they got taken out so quickly? Well looks like the other pair is here and still kicking so we're not in it too bad..."_ he thinks to himself, ignoring his partners concern.

He then looks down at SP, Orin and their partners, _"Those guys are huge! Who the hell do they think they are being so big! That's just not fair! Dammit...They're going down..."_ he grits his teeth as he observes Jotaro and SP.

"Jerry...?" he chimes in. Jerry shakes off his thoughts and gets back to Alfa, "Don't worry pal, we won't let that happen...We can't let universe down!" he shouts passionately, "They've already taken out one of our allies! We need to stop them now!!!"

Alfa Boy clenches his fists and regains his look of determination, "You're right! Lets do this Jerry!" he says taking to the sky, "Get behind our partner against evil's attacks and go for the big guy! Ryoku!"

He takes to the sky and positions himself behind the blasts, heading straight for Star Platinum.

*On a plane to Europe...*

Teishu sits in a low class seating in his casual clothes, looking out the window idly, "I wonder how strong these opponents will be..." he says taking a look at his spell book. The book has their location and for a ninja it shouldn't be too hard to get there after they land, and hopefully his partner makes it...

*Outside of the plane*

Jin has his fists gripped into the bottom of the plane, holding on with an intense look on his face as they cut through the skies, "This is perfect training..." he says tightening his grip.

Teishu isn't the weathliest guy in the world, and two tickets to Tokyo is hard to come by for him. The money wasn't the only problem, have you ever tired getting a ninja's armory past air port security? Yea that's what I thought. It wasn't too difficult to get Jin into the idea, he was game for the new training method. 

After the plane lands Teishu casually walks off, "Hm, wonder if he hung on?" he takes a look and sees Jin waving, "Come on! We've got no time to lose!" he says rushing away, Teishu's bag of weapons and equiptment strapped to his back. 

Teishu sighs and heads after him, "Guess he's right, we'd better track these guys down soon..."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 20, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jack darted up quickly in reaction the explotion, and gerit jumped dwn from the stairs, "Yea, I know a way, run to my hummer, it has a machine gun on the top of it. If anything happens, use it." said jack as he put on his hat and picked up a grenade. Gerit got up from his jump and picked up his sword, "Ill go with them, jack, you can hold them off for a second, right?"
> "Of course I can" Said jack while pulling out the pin on a grenade.
> 
> Jack then threw the grenade threw the window, he proceeded to pul the pins of 5 more grenades. 2 of them were smoke grenades, 2 were flash bangs, and one was a frag. He then took these and threw them all out the window.
> ...



*Togeusen. Chisokuuruk.* Berith's spine missiles took out four of the grenades before they had a chance to go off. He then kicked the last one back into the house, where it went off. *Pathetic. They didn't even stay and fight* Syn walked over to the truck and grabbed something out of it. He then set a timer and threw it inside the building. "Should we pursue them?" *No. There are plenty other fish out there. Besides, I think I want to see who these three villains are.* "Yes sir." As they all got back in the trucks and drove off, a loud explosion came from behind them. Syn had blown up the house, along with everything inside it. They went back to the hideout, hopped on a jet, and headed to Europe.


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Togeusen. Chisokuuruk.* Berith's spine missiles took out four of the grenades before they had a chance to go off. He then kicked the last one back into the house, where it went off. *Pathetic. They didn't even stay and fight* Syn walked over to the truck and grabbed something out of it. He then set a timer and threw it inside the building. "Should we pursue them?" *No. There are plenty other fish out there. Besides, I think I want to see who these three villains are.* "Yes sir." As they all got back in the trucks and drove off, a loud explosion came from behind them. Syn had blown up the house, along with everything inside it. They went back to the hideout, hopped on a jet, and headed to Europe.


Crow and Jessica simply followed, having also noticed the strong demon energy that had emerged in Europe.


Bluebeard said:


> ?it?s time to PLAAAY~? A voice said, echoing from every room in the castle. Orin and Star Platinum stopped enjoying their win over the truly fallen child, Kohaku. Jotaro and James gripped their books tightly, ready to cast a spell at notice. The two demons were focused on the path up ahead; a demon was coming and fast. They could feel power and rage behind it. ?chaajiru sendo-karite!?  A blast of green energy knocked down the wall and made a hole in it. Star Platinum jumped, knocking James, Orin, and Jotaro to the floor. They barely missed the heat of the blast. A loud cackle, like that of a crow was heard. Two people stepped out of the hole in the wall and in the smoke, they were barely visible. Their voices were loud, though. ?so they were in here hunter~? a young girl's voice, high and chipper. The male simply nodded.
> 
> As the smoke cleared they became more visible. ?oh~ so you?re the intruders? making a hole in my castle. Lucky you that I wasn?t have a tea party at the time!? She said angrily. Hunter lifted a finger to point at the burned book of Kohaku. Rei-chan whipped around to look at Hunter. ?what is it, dear boy?? She asked, in the voice of Rei-san. Hunter shook his head. ?they burned Kohaku?s book?? Rei-san blinked. ?he was weak-? She cut herself off, becoming Rei-kun this time. ?WHAT!? He was my bestest, bestest friend!? She shouted, pumping her fists in the air and jumping up wildly. ?i will kill you then?? She muttered. ?It?s playtime!? She clapped her hands, spinning around and pulling out her ring blade. She put it around her body and spun it like a hula-hoop, rocking it with her hips. ?let?s dance, hon~?
> 
> ?oru-bore sendo~? Ten rings of destruction, representing the torment Rei has caused many people appear. She spins them with her hands; still keeping the hula-hoop around her waist, with ease, apparently, as it does not bother her. She throws forth two rings with her hands, and they move to slice Jotaro and Orin into two.


[divshare]myId=12052135-aa2[/divshare]

"CHAAJIRU AMURUK!" Orin put two hands up, catching the blades as they flew at him, blood trickling down his fingers, but the blades stopping mid air as Orin threw them away with his still Chaaguruk-charged strength. "You think I'll just fall over and die for you right after making a promise like that?!" Orin roared, his eyes full of an otherworldly willpower, "I'M NOT GOING TO FALL TO ANY OF YOU, NO MATTER HOW STRONG!!!! NO AFTER REALIZING HOW MUCH KOHAKU HAS BEEN THROUGH!!! I WILL DEFEAT ALL OF YOU ON MY OWN IF I MUST!!! *FOR MY FRIENDS!!!!"* Orin's power was growing, and light blue demon energy sparked all over his body, dancing on his skin like waves on a beach, rising and falling.

Orin clenched his fist and gritted his teeth with sheer rage and willpower, the will to do whatever it would take to win, to fulfill his promise to Kohaku. Orin's speed was even greater than usual, plus the power of Chaaguruk. Orin charged forward as the blades he had time-stopped came back from behind. He simply shifted to the left, to the right, up, down, over, under, swerving all around as he charged straight at the new Demon girl who'd just attacked them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Kiyoshi and Sakura had already arrived at the airport with Gerit and Jack, and had taken off in a plane flying to Europe, the two of them having arrived there relatively quickly, and as they flew over all of them noticed the castle, however Sakura sensed something amiss.

?Kohaku's presence has disappeared..? Sakura frowned, ?His book was burnt, there's no way his presence would have simply vanished if he ran.?

Kiyoshi sighed a little, ?I'm sorry Sakura, I know you wanted to meet him again after all this time.? Kiyoshi looked over at Jack and Gerit, ?Anyway we can get down there quickly? There should still be two more of them left for us to defeat, and whoever is already fighting will need our help.?

Sakura blinked, ?Orin is down there, I'm sure that's his presence, he's with another demon, they're fighting two of them at once.?

Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes, ?We really need to get there quickly then.? Kiyoshi was anxious to repay his debt to Orin as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

Hunter frowned. ?another plane,?

Rei-kun sighed. ?yes, I know, hon,? She said. ?best to take care of this one quickly?? Rei-kun collapsed on her knees. She called up tears and began to cry. She rubbed at her eyes and then looked at Orin. ?all I wanted to do? was play with my friend, Kohaku! And?and?? She started to cry again, tears pouring out of her eyes. ?when I was a child in the demon world? they murdered my friends and then they broke me!? She shouted, her voice mixed with sobs. ?i just wanted to? have a new family! And you killed him!?  She exclaimed. Hunter tapped her on her back. ?rei, it?s not working.? Rei-kun sighed. ?crap,? Orin had continued to charge at her while she was in the middle of her little farce. 

Rei-kun clapped her hands and started to dance, balancing herself on the tips of her feet and spinning around on a ballerina. When Orin attacked, she blocked it with an energy blade, and then sent one for his back. They whirled around him, and when he blocked one, another would come from a completely opposite direction. ?dance, dance!? Rei-kun yelled, cackling madly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

Franky said:


> "You forgot one simple matter... Flight!" Aittou shouted, already his wings carrying him upwards. But, as it was, Takai was too close and the first fired Akatama hit Aittou in the legs again, but he powered through and flew up to his desired height. "Here goes nothing... Ginisureido! Charge!" Jackson shouted.
> 
> A strong glow appeared in Aittou's mouth. He knew he wouldn't be able to react as well like this, so he had to make it count. He swooped towards Takai at top speeds, aiming his mouth right at him, and, as he got in as close as he could safely be... "FIRE!" The beam burst from his mouth, the recoil pushing even himself back slightly, flying at Takai from the shortest range Aittou could be at, about 5 meters from him...



Takai unraveled one of his chains from his arms in a split second and began spinning it around in front of him just before the blast arrived, "You may have been able to handle my other chain but this one is demon energy resistant..." he says as the energy dissipates.

He began spinning it around wildly before whipping it at the angel. He deflect the blow with his wing but Takai is right behind the chain, closing in fast. He goes for a kick but he blocks with his wings.

Because of the wing's strenght be pushes off them like he would a wall, wrapping his chain around them as he does. He then pulls himself back in, "It's a good thing that your wings are so strong," he says as he swings around Aittou until he gets to his back, "Akatama!" he fires a blast towards his back but then pulls himself downward under him, "Akatama," he says firing one from below as well. He then shoots up above him preparing to smack him down if he tries to escape, upward.


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi and Sakura had already arrived at the airport with Gerit and Jack, and had taken off in a plane flying to Europe, the two of them having arrived there relatively quickly, and as they flew over all of them noticed the castle, however Sakura sensed something amiss.
> 
> “Kohaku's presence has disappeared..” Sakura frowned, “His book was burnt, there's no way his presence would have simply vanished if he ran.”
> 
> ...





On Jack's sonic jet, Jack grew quite bored. After listening to: Jay-Z, David Guetta, Kanye west (Much to Sakura's dismay), Lady gaga, snoop dog, Kesha,  Ludcruz, Taio Cruz, lil' wayne and the foo fighters. He had went clean through his I-pod, so had Gerit. Gerit sat next to Jack and nudged him a bit, "Jack this is taking way to long. Intense demon energy is coming from that castle, thats who we were sent to get, for sure." From this Jack got up and grabbed a parachute, but he didnt put it on.

He simply walked up the cockpit and shoved the chute into the pilots chest chest; he then picked him up with one hand and threw him out of the emergency exit. "This is my jet and I do what I want with it! Now we can get there faster!" yelled Jack as he sat down in the cockpit and turned the plane in the direction of the castle.

The plane flew right into the old castle, there was no explosion, it just went all the way through. From this, there were two holes in the castle. "We're here." says Jack as he walks back to his seat.

OOC:


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Candy said:


> On Jack's sonic jet, Jack grew quite bored. After  listening to: Jay-Z, David Guetta, Kanye west (Much to Sakura's dismay),  Lady gaga, snoop dog, Kesha,  Ludcruz, Taio Cruz, lil' wayne and the  foo fighters. He had went clean through his I-pod, so had Gerit. Gerit  sat next to Jack and nudged him a bit, "Jack this  is taking way to long. Intense demon energy is coming from that castle,  thats who we were sent to get, for sure." From this Jack got up  and grabbed a parachute, but he didnt put it on.
> 
> He simply walked up the cockpit and shoved the chute into the pilots  chest chest; he then picked him up with one hand and threw him out of  the emergency exit. "This is my jet and I do what I  want with it! Now we can get there faster!" yelled Jack as he sat  down in the cockpit and turned the plane in the direction of the  castle.
> 
> ...



Kiyoshi gaped at Jack, blinking a few times before what just happened registered in his mind, they had just crashed into the castle, and Kiyoshi shivered at the thought of what could have happened if the plane exploded.

“That was fun! Can we do it again?! Can we, can we, can we?!” Sakura asked, completely enthralled by the fact that the plane crashed into the castle.

“By now the plane doesn't work anymore, but anyways we need to get off this jet and out there to help them.” Kiyoshi said, they hadn't crashed directly into the fight area, but they were close by, and Kiyoshi opened the exit door to the jet, allowing them to get out.

“The fight seems to be going on in that direction.” Sakura pointed, and Kiyoshi nodded, “Alright let's go then.”



Bluebeard said:


> Hunter frowned. “another  plane,”
> 
> Rei-kun sighed. “yes, I know, hon,” She said.  “best to take care of this one quickly…” Rei-kun  collapsed on her knees. She called up tears and began to cry. She  rubbed at her eyes and then looked at Orin. “all I  wanted to do… was play with my friend, Kohaku! And…and…” She  started to cry again, tears pouring out of her eyes. “when I was a child  in the demon world… they murdered my friends and then they broke me!”  She shouted, her voice mixed with sobs. “i just  wanted to… have a new family! And you killed him!”  She  exclaimed. Hunter tapped her on her back. “rei, it’s  not working.” Rei-kun sighed. “crap,” Orin  had continued to charge at her while she was in the middle of her  little farce.
> 
> Rei-kun clapped her hands and started to dance, balancing herself on the  tips of her feet and spinning around on a ballerina. When Orin  attacked, she blocked it with an energy blade, and then sent one for his  back. They whirled around him, and when he blocked one, another would  come from a completely opposite direction. “dance,  dance!” Rei-kun yelled, cackling madly.



Sakura and Kiyoshi took off, and arrived just in time to notice Orin block a shot from an energy blade, before multiple other ones started coming at him.

“If we don't stop her, it'll be too late!” Sakura yelled, and Kiyoshi opened his spell book, and scanned down the spell list, looking for any spell possible that would distract her from using the shots.

“Emukaben!” Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew on her figurine, causing a orange fire petal to go flying straight at the girl demon, the petal hit the ground, exploded, and shot a fire trail straight out towards the new demon and her human partner, however Sakura had a sick feeling in her gut, this demon seemed more insane than she remembered Kohaku being.

Kiyoshi however, simply took the time to wave at Orin and James, "Sorry we're late to the party, but it seems we came just in time to repay the debt we owe you guys." Kiyoshi then focused his attention back on the girl demon, whom he assumed was Rei-chan.

"I don't like this feeling in my gut at all.." Sakura whined, knowing they were facing off against one of the strongest demons they would ever face.


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2010)

Gerit and jack got down from the plane just in time to see alfa boy fly down at SP, from Jack and Gerit's eyes, it looked dangerous. But jotaro was prepared "ROTERU!" the burst of rotation flew up at alfa boy. "JOTARO! WE CAN DO THIS!" yelled SP as Gerit and Jack approached the pair.

"Star Platinum, I know that you probably dont need my help, but im here. We can finish out battle after we kill these guys!" said Gerit in a loud voice. "Ill help out as well!" says jack while he pulls out his pistol and aims it at alfa boy's partner.


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Hunter frowned. ?another plane,?
> 
> Rei-kun sighed. ?yes, I know, hon,? She said. ?best to take care of this one quickly?? Rei-kun collapsed on her knees. She called up tears and began to cry. She rubbed at her eyes and then looked at Orin. ?all I wanted to do? was play with my friend, Kohaku! And?and?? She started to cry again, tears pouring out of her eyes. ?when I was a child in the demon world? they murdered my friends and then they broke me!? She shouted, her voice mixed with sobs. ?i just wanted to? have a new family! And you killed him!?  She exclaimed. Hunter tapped her on her back. ?rei, it?s not working.? Rei-kun sighed. ?crap,? Orin had continued to charge at her while she was in the middle of her little farce.
> 
> Rei-kun clapped her hands and started to dance, balancing herself on the tips of her feet and spinning around on a ballerina. When Orin attacked, she blocked it with an energy blade, and then sent one for his back. They whirled around him, and when he blocked one, another would come from a completely opposite direction. ?dance, dance!? Rei-kun yelled, cackling madly.





GikuHonishimo said:


> Kiyoshi gaped at Jack, blinking a few times before what just happened registered in his mind, they had just crashed into the castle, and Kiyoshi shivered at the thought of what could have happened if the plane exploded.
> 
> ?That was fun! Can we do it again?! Can we, can we, can we?!? Sakura asked, completely enthralled by the fact that the plane crashed into the castle.
> 
> ...



Orin dodged the shots fired at him, and was forced back. He kept dodging until suddenly an orange petal flew out of no where and crashed into Rei, exploding into fire on top of them. "What was that?" Orin wondered. Just then, he heard a shout, and looked up to a ledge, seeing Sakura and Kiyoshi, old friends, waving back to them. "Sakura! Kiyoshi! Welcome to the scene!" Orin shouted, his face lighting up.

Orin dodged another blade as it flew at him and landed next to James again, sighing and then smiling wide, clenching his fist and holding it up towards Rei. The stage is set, and the clock is ticking! LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 20, 2010)

Franky said:


> Crow and Jessica simply followed, having also noticed the strong demon energy that had emerged in Europe.



Hours later, their jet flew over the castle. *It seems others have already gathered.* Syn gave both Crow and Jessica parachutes *Why don't we go have a look for ourselves* Syn opened the hatch to the jet and jumped out. He landed through one of the holes made by the jets that had crashed into it. Crow and Jessica landing just moments later.


__________________________



*Oh dear. So many people have shown up. Now that just doesn't seem fair* Kissui and Kaito were off in the shadows, watching the others fight, remaining hidden. *What do you say, Kaito, shall we have some fun?*

He blew a bubble. When it popped, he answered *Sure*

*How Delightful!* she said with a grin. She and Kaito stepped out from their hidden position


*Betsuri Subetaene. Kiritateru Subetaene.* she called out. Then suddenly, a shower of lime green energy blades collided with the fire trail headed for Rei-chan and her partner. The fire was completely snuffed out, and then another volley of the energy blades were sent flying towards Orin and his partner (10) and Sakura and her partner (10)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

Candy said:


> Gerit and jack got down from the plane just in time to see alfa boy fly down at SP, from Jack and Gerit's eyes, it looked dangerous. But jotaro was prepared "ROTERU!" the burst of rotation flew up at alfa boy. "JOTARO! WE CAN DO THIS!" yelled SP as Gerit and Jack approached the pair.
> 
> "Star Platinum, I know that you probably dont need my help, but im here. We can finish out battle after we kill these guys!" said Gerit in a loud voice. "Ill help out as well!" says jack while he pulls out his pistol and aims it at alfa boy's partner.



"Kisoku!" Alfa Boy fires off a blast of wind that engulfs and neutralizes the Roteru and continues towards SP. He leaps out of the way to avoid it but Alfa Boy has already sped there and delivers a punch straight to his gut.

The large man's face is covered with shock when he realizes the demon's strength. To think such a small boy could pack a punch like this...The force sends him crashing through the wall and out of the  castle.

"Alfa Boy! More evil doers!" he says pointing to the new duo that arrived, one readying his gun to fire it at Jerry, "You won't hurt Jerry!" he runs over there with his super speed and snatches the gun from his hand, crushing it within his mighty grip.

"I must stop you all!" he says cocking back a punch. Gerit rushes forward to protect his partner, "Kisoku!" Alfa Boy twists his head and fires a blast of wind that sends him flying away.

"Now to vanquish evil!" he says pulling his fist back once again, "GYAAAAAAAA!" suddenly a white clad man flies in and slams both his feet into Alfa Boy.

Catching him off guard he drop kicks him into the distance. Jin clenches his fists, "Hoping that was the right one..." 

"So...So...much evil!" he shouts, getting back to his feet, unphased by the kick, "Damn...Teishu!"

"Kinzoku" a pair of gauntlets with spikes in the knuckles formed around his fists, "Maybe this'll help draw some blood..."

"Damn, so many of them...Alfa Boy! Supuritto!" suddenly Alfa Boy grows another version of himself from his body, and then another. The three demons stare down the opponents, "Ok...Kisoku!" the three unleash three blasts of wind from their mouths straight for the demons and humans.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwewEotEVAY[/YOUTUBE]



Rei smiled back at Orin. ?ooh you brought friends~? She said, looking at all the people entering her castle. Then she looked up at the hole in the castle. ?they could work on their manners, though~? Rei clapped her hands and the blades begin to dance, once more, flying out of the walls and ground. They circled Orin and with a snap of her fingers, they whirled around him to create a tornado of blade. They stayed close to him, getting closer to deliver cuts. They didn?t leave any air for Orin to breathe either, he had to rely on his extra air in his unnatural body to survive and just at that, barely able to move. It was torture and done masterfully. 

Done with the clockwork demon, Rei turned her attention to Sakura and her book master. ?ooh~ you?re pretty?? 

?such a nice dress. Too bad it?s going to bed red in the end?? She stated. _Say the spell,_ Rei said to Hunter, using the mind link. Hunter nodded. ?chaajiru sendo-karite!? Rei whipped out of her ring and spun it. A blast of violent green energy erupted from the hole coming directly at Sakura. Not to her surprise, the girl dodged. The moment the first spell had been fired though; Hunter had already said the second. ?raja sendo yo-yo? Rei?s ring was already aimed where Sakura had jumped to so it whipped forward and came directly at her.


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orin smiled with confidence. "Chaajiru Amuruk!" James called out, already knowledgeable to Orin's plans of escape. Orin simply tapped the bottom 3 rings on the side, so as to not get cut, and rolled sideways underneath them, barely getting out before they began spinning again. Rei hadn't noticed that Orin had escaped so easily, and was about to fire a beam at Sakura.

"Chaaguruk!" Orin, using his now far enhanced speed, lunged at Rei, whom he had been inching towards this whole time. His arms were still teeming with his special demon energy, and one tap to her shoulder would end it, as she would be frozen in time for 5 seconds, he which time Orin could turn around, grab the human partner, and use the lighter James gave him earlier to burn the book. Orin was right on top of Rei at this point.

But that wasn't the only problem. James, being a non-demon contender, had made his way closer and closer to Rei's human partner until now. James dashed up from behind and, getting the drop on him, as he was paying attention to Rei, smashed a bottle of Kerosene over his head, causing the black liquid to splatter all over him. James quickly dashed away.

So now, the human covered in flammable liquid, Orin stopped the demon energy in one hand, with which he reached into his pocket, grabbed the lighter, lit it, and threw it quickly back towards the Human as he grabbed at Rei's shoulder with his demon energy hand. With Chaaguruk on, Orin's speed would be too great and this plan would work.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> ​


----------



## Cooli (Jul 21, 2010)

Franky said:


> Orin smiled with confidence. "Chaajiru Amuruk!" James called out, already knowledgeable to Orin's plans of escape. Orin simply tapped the bottom 3 rings on the side, so as to not get cut, and rolled sideways underneath them, barely getting out before they began spinning again. Rei hadn't noticed that Orin had escaped so easily, and was about to fire a beam at Sakura.
> 
> "Chaaguruk!" Orin, using his now far enhanced speed, lunged at Rei, whom he had been inching towards this whole time. His arms were still teeming with his special demon energy, and one tap to her shoulder would end it, as she would be frozen in time for 5 seconds, he which time Orin could turn around, grab the human partner, and use the lighter James gave him earlier to burn the book. Orin was right on top of Rei at this point.
> 
> ...



*Kiritateru Subetaene* Before Orin even had a chance to get up from dodging out underneath the three blades he had frozen, a flurry of 20 energy blades came flying at him, landing just in front of him, creating enough force to knock him back into the swirling blades behind him. Rei-chan's blades shredded Orin's back as he was sent flying into them. Kissui laughed in delight

*And sneaky little rats should be dealt with as well.* she grinned as Kaito then fired off 20 blades in James' direction. The blades landed just in front of him, creating a large rift and preventing him from getting any closer. *Take them out, Kaito dear* Kaito then shot out twenty more blades. Ten at the injured Orin, and ten at his book keeper, James.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Rei-chan had already ripped back her yo-yo and as Orin was knocked back into her blades, she ripped her attention towards Hunter. She didn?t actually move or even talk to him. Only in her head. While the battle was moving on, time appeared to slow inside there minds. _?use the seventh spell,?_ Rei said, her voice echoing through Hunter?s mind. He nodded and by the time all of those explosives were flying at him, he spoke the seventh spell, ?go karasu shou? Everyone in the castle could hear the squawk of a flock of demonic crows. The black mass covered the entire room, making it so that nobody could see, but then streamed in path directly towards the explosives.

They blew up as the crows cut through them. The sheer number of the crows was smoethering out the fire that came, engulfing it in darkness. Hunter took one step forward as one almost flew at him, but a crow knocked it back, and they both exploded. Crows had surrounded Sakura as well and were pelting her like bullets, shooting forward and exploding, knocking her back. Rei-kun was now in control and stood up on her feet eyes wide and in anger. ?you little bitch~? Her ring began to glow. Hunter?s eyes widened but he said the spell, ?chaajira sendo-karite!? The blast came at Sakura, who was already knocked back and tired from using so many of her spells in a single row?


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2010)

Cooli said:


> *Kiritateru Subetaene* Before Orin even had a chance to get up from dodging out underneath the three blades he had frozen, a flurry of 20 energy blades came flying at him, landing just in front of him, creating enough force to knock him back into the swirling blades behind him. Rei-chan's blades shredded Orin's back as he was sent flying into them. Kissui laughed in delight
> 
> *And sneaky little rats should be dealt with as well.* she grinned as Kaito then fired off 20 blades in James' direction. The blades landed just in front of him, creating a large rift and preventing him from getting any closer. *Take them out, Kaito dear* Kaito then shot out twenty more blades. Ten at the injured Orin, and ten at his book keeper, James.


"BITCH!!! HOW COULD TEAM UP WITH THOSE VILLAINS?!?!?!?" erupted a loud voice from above. "Leguruk, Amuruk!" Suddenly Crow Allunaut came crashing towards Kaito, aiming a punch straight at him before he even had the chance to fire swords at Orin, who charged at Rei again, who was now more focused on Sakura, and Kaito under fire from Crow, Orin continued his charge, reaching out at her shoulder when he got close to time freeze her, James also continuing to smash the Kerosene bottle over Hunter's head. Jessica had come out to help Sakura and Kiyoshi, whom she took down to avoid any counter attacks, bringing them to another ledge.

Crow was sending a flurry of speed-enhanced and strength-enhanced punches at Kaito, using a few tricks he'd learnt from the fight with Berith, and landed quite a few good hits on him using feints and his enhanced speed to his advantage.


Bluebeard said:


> Rei-chan had already ripped back her yo-yo and as Orin was knocked back into her blades, she ripped her attention towards Hunter. She didn’t actually move or even talk to him. Only in her head. While the battle was moving on, time appeared to slow inside there minds. _“use the seventh spell,”_ Rei said, her voice echoing through Hunter’s mind. He nodded and by the time all of those explosives were flying at him, he spoke the seventh spell, “go karasu shou” Everyone in the castle could hear the squawk of a flock of demonic crows. The black mass covered the entire room, making it so that nobody could see, but then streamed in path directly towards the explosives.
> 
> They blew up as the crows cut through them. The sheer number of the crows was smoethering out the fire that came, engulfing it in darkness. Hunter took one step forward as one almost flew at him, but a crow knocked it back, and they both exploded. Crows had surrounded Sakura as well and were pelting her like bullets, shooting forward and exploding, knocking her back. Rei-kun was now in control and stood up on her feet eyes wide and in anger. “you little bitch~” Her ring began to glow. Hunter’s eyes widened but he said the spell, “chaajira sendo-karite!” The blast came at Sakura, who was already knocked back and tired from using so many of her spells in a single row…



Orin was already right up behind Rei when she used the spell, having used his enhanced speed to avoid anymore obstacles and reach her almost instantly. James, too, was already right up at Hunter with a Kerosene bottle flying at his head. With Kaito distracted by Crow's onslaught, there would be no way that Rei would be able to stop this, as her attention seemed to mainly be on Sakura.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

“Gngh.. I'm completely exhausted..” Sakura growled, she had been barraged by a full on attack before this girl had come out to help her, pulling her out of harm's way as fast as she possibly could, and had brought her and Kiyoshi to another ledge.

“Sakura aim your figurine now, we're using our last attack to help them out!” Kiyoshi yelled, and Sakura aimed her petal figurine in the direction of the human.

 “Emukaben!” Kiyoshi called out the spell, and Sakura blew out an orange fire petal, which flew at the ground on the opposite side of Rei-chan's human. The fire petal exploded as it hit the ground, and a fire trail was sent heading straight towards Rei-chan's human, even if he managed to dodge the trail of fire, James was still right on top of him, and could easily use a lighter to set the book on fire at this point.

“Take that.. you stupid slimy bitch.. although I admit that outfit your wearing made you look kinda cute..” Sakura breathed, kneeling down on one knee, the majority of her energy used up.


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Takai unraveled one of his chains from his arms in a split second and began spinning it around in front of him just before the blast arrived, "You may have been able to handle my other chain but this one is demon energy resistant..." he says as the energy dissipates.
> 
> He began spinning it around wildly before whipping it at the angel. He deflect the blow with his wing but Takai is right behind the chain, closing in fast. He goes for a kick but he blocks with his wings.
> 
> Because of the wing's strenght be pushes off them like he would a wall, wrapping his chain around them as he does. He then pulls himself back in, "It's a good thing that your wings are so strong," he says as he swings around Aittou until he gets to his back, "Akatama!" he fires a blast towards his back but then pulls himself downward under him, "Akatama," he says firing one from below as well. He then shoots up above him preparing to smack him down if he tries to escape, upward.



Aittou grunted. This was getting annoying. He whipped around and smacked away the Akatama that was coming from behind his wing, went up straight at Takai, and flew out of the way as the one from under him came up and struck Takai square in the chest. Aittou then let his wings return to normal size and landed next to Jackson.

Just as the spell wore off, Takai took the chance to fire another Akatama at him. Unable to incite the spell quickly enough or get away in time, Aittou jumped in front of Jackson. But, before the blast struck home, a round flew out of the window, shattering it, and streamed over Aittou's shoulder, striking the Akatama and exploding inside it, dispersing it.

"Dang... seems we slept in a bit much..." "I'm still a little shaky, but thanks to Jackson, I'm healed!" Hughes and Lyla stood at the shattered window, Lyla's gun at the ready. "Aittou! You don't have to protect me anymore! We can fight together!"

Aittou's face lit up. "Giniswinruk!" Jackson called out, Aittou's wings again growing and glowing. "Takai... this is the power of allies, and the rewards of a Protecting Soul!" Aittou cried out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

The bottle smashed against Hunter. His body lit on fire, along with the book he held in his cold hands. Rei shouted out in pain, for it was doubled. The mind link between her and Hunter was breaking. Hunter screamed as his body was consumed by flame. He slammed against the wall, trying to get the fire off him. Rei tried to scream out, telling him to protect the book. Hunter didn?t care. He tossed the book, more concerned with him. Just as Rei disappeared, her face could be seen. The cold eyes of Rei-kun? ?foolish boy?? Then she evaporated into dust into the winds. James was starting to walk away from Hunter, but then a hand whipped up and grabbed his leg. Hunter looked up at him. James started to stomp on him, but then he noticed he was moaning. He was in pain.

White teeth showed and Hunter shook his head. ?i?m okay,? He said, calmly. ?this is nothing compared to the years of pain she inflicted on me. I?m actually surprised that I?m still sane after all this time.?  For the first time in ages, Hunter was actually speaking without Rei being on or in his mind. ?i don?t know who you are. You have my thanks though, for freeing me from that witch?? Hunter paused and dug in his pocket. ?if you could? leave these roses with my mom, she lives not far. Tell her I?m okay in the end.? 

?i think she would like that. A lot, to know her son is alive. Could you do that for me?? A tear rolled down on Hunter?s face and his body stopped moving. The fire flickered and Hunter let out one last sigh, his voice drifting on the winds and a box of fresh roses, untarnished by flame fell on the ground before James.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 21, 2010)

Franky said:


> "BITCH!!! HOW COULD TEAM UP WITH THOSE VILLAINS?!?!?!?" erupted a loud voice from above. "Leguruk, Amuruk!" Suddenly Crow Allunaut came crashing towards Kaito, aiming a punch straight at him before he even had the chance to fire swords at Orin, who charged at Rei again, who was now more focused on Sakura, and Kaito under fire from Crow, Orin continued his charge, reaching out at her shoulder when he got close to time freeze her, James also continuing to smash the Kerosene bottle over Hunter's head. Jessica had come out to help Sakura and Kiyoshi, whom she took down to avoid any counter attacks, bringing them to another ledge.
> 
> Crow was sending a flurry of speed-enhanced and strength-enhanced punches at Kaito, using a few tricks he'd learnt from the fight with Berith, and landed quite a few good hits on him using feints and his enhanced speed to his advantage.




*Idiot. What can you do in mid-air!?* Kaito redirected his attack and blasted Crow far away from him. Kiss then turned to see that Hunter and Rei-chan had been defeated *Shit. Let's go Kaito dear. Our fun is over* with that, Kaito blasted a hole in the wall and the two of them escaped


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2010)

*Alfa Boy*

As his triple blasts of wind from his clones head for the three demons he looks over to see their last ally get taken out. Jerry also notices this, clenching his fist, annoyed, "Damn, looks like we're on our own...That's fine though, they were nothing compared to Alfa...We'll pull out of this..."

An angry look takes over Alfa Boy's face as his last comrade is defeated, "Dammit! Why do my allies in justice be beaten by you jerks!" his three clones fly with great speed behind their blasts of winds to each of the targets.

"Kinzoku!" a voice says from the shadows. Jin slams his hands into the ground, forming a steel dome around himself, protecting him from the powerful winds coming in as best it can.

SP and Gerit are not so lucky as the winds smack into them they begin to get blasted off their feet, "Alfa Boy! Send em' flyin'!" The two clones nod and begin slamming their fists into the already air bourne opponents, increasing their flying speed as they do so to keep up with the further propeling demons.

"Big finish!" they cock back their fists and put all their might into one punch to their guts. The two demons go flying off into the distance from the punch.

Meanwhile the third Alfa Boy pounds away at the steel barrier, heavily denting it with each attack, "Come on villain!" he says finally ripping a hole in it but he reaches a spiked gautlet punch to the face as soon as it opens.

However he doesn't seem too phased. He grabs Jin's arm and pulls him out of the dome. He spin and around and then sends him flying into and through the castle wall, "Supuritto!" Two more clones form, "Alfa Boy!" one shoots up towards Jerry.

"By watching our comrades fall I've realized your game, you take out the book keepers because your too weak to take the real fighters. Well with one Alfa Boy defending me and four more handling you all you won't stand a chance!" he announces as his protective Alfa Boy readies himself for anything.

_"Doubt you're ready for this..." _ Teishu says, keeping himself attached to the roof with a kunai, ready to strike. Three kunai come from the shadows and straight for Jerry but Alfa quickly smacks them out of the sky, "You're dirty tricks won't work on a hero of justice!"

"That's right! Kisoku!" he fires a blast of air at the ninja, "Crap-!" he dives away as quick as he can but his legs get caught in the blast, sending him crashing into the wall. 

The four offensive clones surround the remaining demons from the air, "Lets see you survive this...Kisoku! Kisoku!" two of the Alfa Boys fire the blasts of wind down on them, pinning them to the ground, "Sutamina! Sutamina!" the other two charge up energy in their arms and then finally clap forward, shooting off two blasts at the pinned down opponents, "You cannot defeat Justice!" he shouts, nodding towards the Alfa Boy that defends him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2010)

Franky said:


> Aittou grunted. This was getting annoying. He whipped around and smacked away the Akatama that was coming from behind his wing, went up straight at Takai, and flew out of the way as the one from under him came up and struck Takai square in the chest. Aittou then let his wings return to normal size and landed next to Jackson.
> 
> Just as the spell wore off, Takai took the chance to fire another Akatama at him. Unable to incite the spell quickly enough or get away in time, Aittou jumped in front of Jackson. But, before the blast struck home, a round flew out of the window, shattering it, and streamed over Aittou's shoulder, striking the Akatama and exploding inside it, dispersing it.
> 
> ...



"Allies eh...Interesting, I'll be sure to look into some of those after I kill you two..." he says preparing for a difficult battle.

"This doesn't look good..." he says looking at the situation. Suddenly his book begins to glow wildly, "Well, this'll sure help out."

"Takai! Prepare for some suprises!" he shouts looking up at his partner, *"Akatokkan!"* suddenly a large red ball of energy grows out of Takai's hand.

"Yes...Yes..." he says as it gets bigger and bigger, but then...It doesn't go anywhere, "What the hell! Go get them dammit!" he shouts at the ball, "Useless!" he shouts slamming his fist into the ball.

Suddenly countless red balls of energy fire at the duo. They begin dodging the blasts however they bounce off of the wall and smack them in the back, burning them as they do.

"I like this new spell..." he says watching it do it's work. He flies higher into the air, "Akatokkan!" he then punches the blast down at them, sending the balls straight for them while they continue to deal with the first strike as they bounce around wildly until they hit their targets.


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Allies eh...Interesting, I'll be sure to look into some of those after I kill you two..." he says preparing for a difficult battle.
> 
> "This doesn't look good..." he says looking at the situation. Suddenly his book begins to glow wildly, "Well, this'll sure help out."
> 
> ...



"JIRIORUSEN!" Hughes called out as the first balls came flying at them. Two larger bursts of air launched them back, causing them to harmlessly bounce back and out of the battle. But, there was more to come, as Takai took to the sky above them. "Oruzausen!"

The orb of lightning, controlled by Lyla rushed up behind Takai as it burst on his back, electrocuting him. The red balls came showering down, but Aittou managed to spread his wings over the rest of his friends. Although, his wings didn't cover his back, and he began to fill fatigued as he watched those under him.

"GAH!!! I... won't... let you... hurt them!!!!!" Aittou shouted, obviously in pain. "Aittou..." Lyla sighed, worried about. She quickly strengthened her resolve and grabbed Hughes by the shirt. "The Gigano... use it!!!" Lyla said as she rolled out from under Aittou with her sniper rifle ready. "LYLA!!!!" "GIGANO ORUZAUSEN!!!!"

The lightning orb was far bigger and far stronger, as it burst through the air, exploding into huge amounts of electricity right in front of Takai, who had been concentrating on the demon below and how much pain he was being put through.


----------



## Franky (Jul 22, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> The bottle smashed against Hunter. His body lit on fire, along with the book he held in his cold hands. Rei shouted out in pain, for it was doubled. The mind link between her and Hunter was breaking. Hunter screamed as his body was consumed by flame. He slammed against the wall, trying to get the fire off him. Rei tried to scream out, telling him to protect the book. Hunter didn?t care. He tossed the book, more concerned with him. Just as Rei disappeared, her face could be seen. The cold eyes of Rei-kun? ?foolish boy?? Then she evaporated into dust into the winds. James was starting to walk away from Hunter, but then a hand whipped up and grabbed his leg. Hunter looked up at him. James started to stomp on him, but then he noticed he was moaning. He was in pain.
> 
> White teeth showed and Hunter shook his head. ?i?m okay,? He said, calmly. ?this is nothing compared to the years of pain she inflicted on me. I?m actually surprised that I?m still sane after all this time.?  For the first time in ages, Hunter was actually speaking without Rei being on or in his mind. ?i don?t know who you are. You have my thanks though, for freeing me from that witch?? Hunter paused and dug in his pocket. ?if you could? leave these roses with my mom, she lives not far. Tell her I?m okay in the end.?
> 
> ?i think she would like that. A lot, to know her son is alive. Could you do that for me?? A tear rolled down on Hunter?s face and his body stopped moving. The fire flickered and Hunter let out one last sigh, his voice drifting on the winds and a box of fresh roses, untarnished by flame fell on the ground before James.


James's eyes glinted with tears rolling down his cheeks. "What cruelty... that demon took over even her partner...?" James said, lifting the box of rose, "I promise, this rose will reach your mother...! Orin!!! Here we go, to finish off that 3rd villain!!! CHAAGURUK!!!"


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Alfa Boy*
> 
> As his triple blasts of wind from his clones head for the three demons he looks over to see their last ally get taken out. Jerry also notices this, clenching his fist, annoyed, "Damn, looks like we're on our own...That's fine though, they were nothing compared to Alfa...We'll pull out of this..."
> 
> ...



Orin dashed at the Alfa boy who was protected his partner, Jerry, with a kerosene bottle hidden under his jacket. With his enhanced speed, he got up to Alfa Boy and held up his lantern. "RAJA GINISUSEN!!!!" James roared as the light burst at Alfa Boy's face. (remember, the closer it is the longer the blindness lasts) In Alfa Boy's blindness, Orin took the chance to smash the Kerosene bottle James had given him over Jerry's head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 25, 2010)

Alfa Boy smacks away the lantern from Orin's hands as he approaches, but then sees he is going to try to harm his partner, "Jerry!" he shouts concerned before grabbing hold of Orin from behind.

With a strong tug of his coat he chucks him into the wall, the bottle of kerosene smashing at his side, "Alfa Boys! Switch!" the protective Alfa Boy follows after Orin after one of the other four Alfa Boys come to continue protection. 

Orin had smashed into the wall pretty hard but he was beginning to get to come to however Alfa Boy was standing right over him, looking him dead in the eye, "Teikuyo," Jerry casts. As soon as Orin opened his eyes and Alfa Boy met them with his he would transfer into energy and take over Clockwork's body.

Meanwhile the other four continued their assault on the others. While one continued his tornado of wind coming from hs mouth, keeping the demons pinned down the other two had fired two massive blasts of energy.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 25, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Raikou smiled nervously at Karasu's question, and Nick's answer Anyway, where are we off to now Senna? We still have three days worth of time to kill before we start fighting, so I think we should make the best of it this was their time for fun. To ease the nerves before battle.



So the rest of the trip to St.Petersburg went okay. Though Karasu did eventually find out how Nicholai received 'the most interesting greeting of his life', which resulted in Raikou getting punched in the face and called an idiot. Senna invited Nicholai and Sophia to come visit the quartet in Moscow. Sophia and Nicholai visited the the day after tomorrow because Nicholai had to get some footage of St.Petersburg. After spending some time in Moscow, Sophia and Nicholai were asked if they wanted to join up. As usual Nicholai said he didn't mind and left the decision up to Sophia. Sophia had to think upon it for about an hour by herself. Eventually accepted the offer of joining up.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 28, 2010)

The punch to the face led to an all out brawl which ended in both Karasu and Raikou being knocked unconscious. With the group of four back in Moscow, they prepared their minds for the fights yet to come. With the addition of Sophia and Nicolai, the group of six set out to find their first fight. The nearest location would be where the three evil villains were supposedly supposed to be. Using his connections, Ivan managed to get a transport plane to take them to their destination. As the plane approached, they saw another plane get shot down and crash into the building. Touch down. We don't want the same happening to us. said Ivan to the pilot. Once on the ground, the group infiltrated the castle, working their way up from the bottom. By the time they made it to where the others were, after evading and surviving all the traps set in place, two of the villains were already defeated, and the last was apparently overwhelming the other demons Raikou! Ready!

Right! Raikou prepared himself to attack and charged in. He jumped up behind the unaware Alpha Boy that was pinning everyone down with his wind attack

Rakurai! Ivan called out. A surge of lightning formed around Raikou's hand as he then launched the blast of lightning at the back of the Alpha Boy. The blast dealt a decent shock to Alpha Boy, causing him to cease his wind attack. Denkouza Amuruk! as Alpha Boy turned to see who attacked him, he was immediately punched in the face, receiving a strong shock that numbed the side of his face that was hit, and was sent flying into a wall.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 29, 2010)

"Are you sure you want to do this?" Leaning against the wall cleaning his sword. Effy loading the up the gun in her hand hinding it under the table nodded once and waited for _him_ to come home. Just then her dad came in hanging his jacket up and turning his attention to the silver haired man in his kitchen. he slamed his fist onto the table "I'm getting very tired of this shit you been doing!" Effy and Sephiroth just sat there.

"First you get caught doing coke in school, then you sneak out the fucking house to go to brooklyn to some fucking drug spot and now you have the goddamn nerve to bring this shit head in my fucking house!!" to started to scream at this point and knocked all the stuff off the table. "Thats it Elizabeth! I'm sending you off to boot camp, pack your stuff now!" As he was about to grab her Sephiroth sliced his arm off 


*Weeks Ago back at the club*



Aro Volturi said:


> Exiting the elevater Effy and Sephiroth proceed up some stairs passing druggie's and one couple having sex. Coming to there destination she opens up a steel door revealing a club with demons and there partners inside. "What is this place!?" the clubs music was so loud Effy could barley hear him "What do you mean!? "Who are all these people!?" He followed her into small quiet hallway "It's a fighting area." she said pulling out her book from her bag and contining walking down the hall to a man standing near a door.
> 
> "So your about to make me fight for entertainment?" his voice almost sounded angry "It's not like that." "Then whats it like, hey." he grab her arm this time "Whats going on Effy?" "Look I promise once this is over I will explain everything ok." he simply sighed and nodded his head
> 
> ...



"So what can I do for you love?" he said stroking his chin "You know what I want." she took a seat "Can't say I really do but please enlighten me." "Isn't it obvious? I want to take you down just like everyone else does." Idi partner pulled out a small dagger while Sephiroth had his long blade "Peace." he said calmly lighting and smoking a blunt 

"No one has ever won a fight against you or your doll but tonight a want to take you out. If I win I take this place over and I kill you." "And if I win?" "Then I will give you something you been wanting since the day you saw me." she showed her legs sexually letting him see the black victoria secret underwear she was wearing. 

He laughed "My dear Effy not only will do things to you no man has ever done to you but I will _kill_ you ever so softly." Hmm I dout you could ever please me but I guess you will have to prove me wrong. Do we have a deal?" "Deal" he said shaking her hand


----------

